# Suspect Behavior



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi!

PROBLEM
I think I have an infection of some sort as the computer runs very slow after 
initial boot (about 5 - 10 minutes), and up to 2.16 GB of the 4 GB of Memory 
RAM is shown as being used in Task Manager before dropping back to about 
1.03GB when 'idyling.'

It did this about 3 - 4 months ago and I ran the following: Avira Free, Super 
Anti Spyware and ESET Online Scanner, none of which found anything. I then 
ran the MS Malicious Software Removal Tool and found a Trojan.

The computer ran fine after deleting the Trojan, but now it is exhibiting the 
same symptoms as mentioned above and none of the previously mentioned AVs plus 
Panda Cloud Cleaner and F-Secure OnLine Scanner find anything.

An additional symptom is the MBP and Win 7 Lock Up with the HDD running at 
speed. No keyboard inputs have effect and I have to hold the Power Button on 
the MBP to shut down.

The HJT, DDS, Attach and GMER Logs are below. All three utilities were "Run 
as Administrator." I did not disable any Emulation when running GMER.

COMPUTER
The Computer is a Virtual Machine - Windows 7 Professional running on a 2.6 
GHz Core i7 Mac Book Pro w/ 8GB RAM using Parallels 8. All Software is 
Current with a Secunia 100% on the Win 7.

Thank you for reading.
Steve

HJT

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:36:42 AM, on 3/19/2014
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.16521)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\TrueCrypt.exe
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Do Not Track Me - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Parallels Tools Center] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Do Not Track Me (c) Abine - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {4B54A9DE-EF1C-4EBE-A328-7C28EA3B433A} (Bitdefender QuickScan Control) - http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/qsax/qsax.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.13.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B7CADD47-1FAC-4B52-99CD-3CE28E9AE738}: NameServer = 172.26.38.1 172.26.38.2
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Real-Time Protection (AntiVirService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Virtual Service Manager (cmdvirth) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe
O23 - Service: dldtCATSCustConnectService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe
O23 - Service: dldt_device - - C:\Windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service v4 (IntuitUpdateServiceV4) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: Parallels Coherence Service - Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
O23 - Service: Parallels Tools Service - Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia PSI Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia Update Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 8876 bytes

DDS

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 11.0.9600.16521
Run by Stephen P. Rehrmann at 10:44:14 on 2014-03-19
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4096.2897 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {4D041356-F94D-285F-8768-AAE50FA36859}
SP: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {F665F2B2-DF77-27D1-BDD8-9197742422E4}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: COMODO Antivirus *Disabled/Outdated* {0C2D2636-923D-EE52-2A83-E643204A8275}
FW: COMODO Firewall *Enabled* {8F7746F7-FE68-E084-3B6C-7404A51E8FB3}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WOW\coherence.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\TrueCrypt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uWindow Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe
BHO: Do Not Track Me: {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: SmartSelect Class: {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
mRun: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
mRun: [Parallels Tools Center] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
uPolicies-Explorer: NoSimpleNetIDList = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - {23249465-AA46-4DED-BD4B-8EFB20F968FE} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
DPF: {4B54A9DE-EF1C-4EBE-A328-7C28EA3B433A} - hxxp://quickscan.bitdefender.com/qsax/qsax.cab
DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} - hxxp://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.13.0.cab
DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - hxxp://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
TCP: NameServer = 10.211.55.1
TCP: Interfaces\{B503C2A1-F069-4DAA-991B-0AFBA42FE5E6} : DHCPNameServer = 10.211.55.1
TCP: Interfaces\{B7CADD47-1FAC-4B52-99CD-3CE28E9AE738} : NameServer = 172.26.38.1 172.26.38.2
TCP: Interfaces\{F786B22B-86B2-422F-8861-236A76E52F16} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.186.2
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-Run: [COMODO Internet Security] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe
x64-Run: [dldtmon.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe"
x64-Run: [dldtamon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtamon.exe"
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 prl_pv64;prl_pv64;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_pv64.sys [2013-11-6 120576]
R0 prl_scsi;Parallels SCSI Host Adapter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_scsi.sys [2013-1-27 32192]
R0 prl_strg;Parallels paravirt disk filter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_strg.sys [2013-12-13 40192]
R0 prl_tg;Parallels Tool Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_tg.sys [2013-11-27 28288]
R1 avkmgr;avkmgr;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avkmgr.sys [2013-3-27 28600]
R1 cmderd;COMODO Internet Security Eradication Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmderd.sys [2012-12-14 23168]
R1 cmdGuard;COMODO Internet Security Sandbox Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdguard.sys [2012-12-14 709144]
R1 cmdHlp;COMODO Internet Security Helper Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdhlp.sys [2012-12-14 48872]
R1 prl_boot;prl_boot;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_boot.sys [2013-11-27 48384]
R1 prl_fs;Parallels Shared Folders;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_fs.sys [2012-12-4 199424]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV;C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASDIFSV64.SYS [2010-2-17 14920]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL;C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASKUTIL64.SYS [2010-2-17 12360]
R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira Scheduler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2013-2-8 440400]
R2 AntiVirService;Avira Real-Time Protection;C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe [2013-2-8 440400]
R2 avgntflt;avgntflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys [2013-3-27 108440]
R2 dldt_device;dldt_device;C:\Windows\System32\dldtcoms.exe -service --> C:\Windows\System32\dldtcoms.exe -service [?]
R2 Parallels Coherence Service;Parallels Coherence Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe [2013-11-27 37120]
R2 Parallels Tools Service;Parallels Tools Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe [2013-11-27 172288]
R2 prl_time;Parallels Time Synchronization Helper;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_time.sys [2013-12-13 19200]
R2 prl_uprof;Parallels User Profile Service;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs [2009-7-13 27136]
R2 PrlVssProvider;PrlVssProvider;C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe [2009-7-13 9728]
R2 Secunia Update Agent;Secunia Update Agent;C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe [2012-11-26 659040]
R3 prl_dd;Parallels Display Adapter (WDDM);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_kmdd.sys [2013-11-27 157952]
R3 prl_eth5;Parallels Ethernet Adapter;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_eth5.sys [2013-11-27 24320]
R3 prl_memdev;prl_memdev;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_memdev.sys [2013-11-27 21760]
R3 prl_mouf;Parallels Mouse Synchronization Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_mouf.sys [2013-11-27 21760]
R3 prl_sound;Parallels Audio Controller;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_sound.sys [2013-11-27 55552]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2013-9-11 105144]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2013-9-11 124088]
S2 dldtCATSCustConnectService;dldtCATSCustConnectService;C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtserv.exe [2009-7-9 33448]
S2 IntuitUpdateServiceV4;Intuit Update Service v4;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe [2013-6-28 14624]
S3 cmdvirth;COMODO Virtual Service Manager;C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe [2012-12-14 164056]
S3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollector.exe [2014-3-11 111616]
S3 PSI;PSI;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\psi_mf.sys [2010-9-1 17976]
S3 PSKMAD;PSKMAD;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PSKMAD.sys [2014-2-12 47632]
S3 Secunia PSI Agent;Secunia PSI Agent;C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psia.exe [2012-11-26 1225312]
S3 StorSvc;Storage Service;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2009-7-13 27136]
S3 swiwdmbx;Sierra Wireless USB Bus Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swiwdmbx.sys [2014-1-29 114424]
S3 swiwdmbxum;Sierra Wireless UM USB Bus Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swiwdmbxum.sys [2014-1-29 114424]
S3 swUMmbb00;Sierra Wireless QMI USB-NDIS UM 6.20 miniport device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swUMmbb00.sys [2014-1-29 482608]
S3 swUMser00;Sierra Wireless QMI USB Device for UM Legacy Serial Port Communication;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swUMser00.sys [2014-1-29 269872]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2012-12-30 59392]
S3 vm3dmp;vm3dmp;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vm3dmp.sys [2012-10-31 218776]
S3 vmmouse;VMware Pointing Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmmouse.sys [2012-10-31 14488]
S3 vmusbmouse;VMware USB Pointing Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmusbmouse.sys [2012-10-31 15512]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-12-30 1255736]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-03-12 17:00:10 71048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2014-03-12 17:00:10 692616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2014-03-01 05:17:02 2724864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2014-03-01 05:16:26 4096 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2014-03-01 04:52:55 66048 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2014-03-01 04:51:59 48640 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-03-01 04:33:52 139264 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2014-03-01 04:33:34 111616 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollector.exe
2014-03-01 04:32:59 708608 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9diag.dll
2014-03-01 04:23:49 940032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2014-03-01 04:11:20 2724864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2014-03-01 03:54:33 5768704 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2014-03-01 03:52:43 61952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
2014-03-01 03:51:53 51200 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-03-01 03:38:26 112128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2014-03-01 03:37:35 553472 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9diag.dll
2014-03-01 03:35:11 2041856 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2014-03-01 03:14:15 4244480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2014-03-01 03:10:28 2334208 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2014-03-01 03:00:08 1964032 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2014-03-01 02:32:16 1820160 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2014-02-13 02:37:07 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\conhost.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\winlogon.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\smss.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\services.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsm.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsass.exe
2014-02-13 02:36:57 0 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\csrss.exe
2014-02-07 01:23:30 3156480 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2014-02-04 02:32:22 1424384 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-02-04 02:32:12 624128 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\qedit.dll
2014-02-04 02:04:22 1230336 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-02-04 02:04:11 509440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qedit.dll
2014-01-29 02:32:18 484864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll
2014-01-29 02:06:47 381440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wer.dll
2014-01-28 02:32:46 228864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
2014-01-23 16:23:00 96168 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-12-24 23:09:41 1987584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3d10warp.dll
2013-12-24 22:48:32 2565120 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\d3d10warp.dll
2013-12-21 09:53:45 548864 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2013-12-21 08:56:47 454656 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
2013-12-19 19:23:51 84720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avnetflt.sys
2013-12-19 19:23:51 108440 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2013-05-07 23:27:43 4167680 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\GUT3FCC.tmp
.
============= FINISH: 10:44:34.88 ===============

Attach

.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 12/30/2012 3:57:18 PM
System Uptime: 3/19/2014 9:51:19 AM (1 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Parallels Software International Inc. | | Parallels Virtual Platform
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3720QM CPU @ 2.60GHz | CPU Socket #0 | 2594/432mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 350 GiB total, 236.845 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Description: SCWFPFilter
Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SCWFPFILTER\0000
Manufacturer: 
Name: SCWFPFilter
PNP Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SCWFPFILTER\0000
Service: SCWFPFilter
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP150: 2/16/2014 7:57:34 PM - After Pandora Online Scanner
RP151: 2/23/2014 3:11:19 PM - Revo Uninstaller's restore point - System Requirements Lab for Intel
RP152: 3/3/2014 10:27:33 AM - Revo Uninstaller's restore point - TurboTax 2011
RP153: 3/3/2014 10:37:01 AM - Installed TurboTax 2013 wrapper
RP154: 3/3/2014 11:43:39 AM - Installed TurboTax 2013 wmdiper
RP155: 3/3/2014 11:44:00 AM - Installed TurboTax 2013 wvaiper
RP156: 3/10/2014 1:58:00 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
RP157: 3/11/2014 4:42:05 PM - Windows Update
RP158: 3/18/2014 5:33:04 PM - Scheduled Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Adobe Acrobat X Pro
Adobe Flash Player 12 ActiveX
Adobe Setup
Adobe Update Manager CS4
ASAP Utilities
Avira Free Antivirus
CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Internet Library for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon MOV Decoder
Canon MOV Encoder
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
Canon Utilities CameraWindow
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC 8
Canon Utilities MyCamera
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility
CCleaner
COMODO Internet Security
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Dell V305
Do Not Track Me Add-on 2.2.8.122
eFax Messenger
EPSON Scan
ESET Online Scanner v3
File Shredder 2.5
Java 7 Update 51
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.3
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional 2010
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Panda Cloud Cleaner
Parallels Tools
PDF Password Remover v3.1
Revo Uninstaller 1.95
Secunia PSI (3.0.0.6001)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (KB2898869)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (KB2901126)
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2826033) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553284) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687423) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826023) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826035) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850016) 32-Bit Edition
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition
TrueCrypt
TurboTax 2012
TurboTax 2012 WinPerFedFormset
TurboTax 2012 WinPerReleaseEngine
TurboTax 2012 WinPerTaxSupport
TurboTax 2012 wmdiper
TurboTax 2012 wrapper
TurboTax 2012 wvaiper
TurboTax 2013
TurboTax 2013 WinPerFedFormset
TurboTax 2013 WinPerReleaseEngine
TurboTax 2013 WinPerTaxSupport
TurboTax 2013 wmdiper
TurboTax 2013 wrapper
TurboTax 2013 wvaiper
Update for Microsoft Access 2010 (KB2553446) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2837594) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2817369) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589298) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589375) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597087) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760598) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2794737) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850079) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2863818) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2878225) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2837595) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687567) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553145) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2775360) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2760601) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visio 2010 (KB2878227) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2810066) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2837593) 32-Bit Edition
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
3/19/2014 9:56:17 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Intuit Update Service v4 service to connect.
3/19/2014 9:56:17 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Intuit Update Service v4 service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
3/19/2014 9:55:29 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 service to connect.
3/19/2014 9:52:56 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The SCWFPFilter service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
3/19/2014 9:52:55 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the dldtCATSCustConnectService service to connect.
3/19/2014 9:52:55 AM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The dldtCATSCustConnectService service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
3/18/2014 4:04:58 PM, Error: Schannel [36888] - The following fatal alert was generated: 40. The internal error state is 107.
3/18/2014 4:04:58 PM, Error: Schannel [36874] - An SSL 3.0 connection request was received from a remote client application, but none of the cipher suites supported by the client application are supported by the server. The SSL connection request has failed.
3/12/2014 12:16:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Modules Installer service to connect.
3/12/2014 12:16:36 PM, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Windows Modules Installer service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.
3/12/2014 12:16:36 PM, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1053" attempting to start the service TrustedInstaller with arguments "" in order to run the server: {752073A1-23F2-4396-85F0-8FDB879ED0ED}
.
==== End Of File ===========================

GMER

GMER 2.1.19357 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2014-03-19 10:53:01
Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 x64 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP1T0L0-2 Virtual_Disk rev.F.BS9AZW 350.00GB
Running: ru3n2udq.exe; Driver: C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\pflyyfog.sys

---- Threads - GMER 2.1 ----
Thread C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe [3064:2052] 000007fefbce2a7c
---- EOF - GMER 2.1 ----


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi!


I have not heard anything from anyone regarding my issue - did I:
do something wrong?
violate a protocol? 
not provide an adequate description?


Thank you, 
Steve


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

Run an RSIT scan and post the results please.

*RSIT (Random's System Information Tool) *
Please download *RSITx64* by random/random... save it to your desktop.


Right click on *RSIT.exe* and select *"Run As Administrator"* to run it. If Windows *UAC* prompts you, please allow it.
Please read the disclaimer... click on *Continue*.
*RSIT* will start running. When done... *2 logs files*...will be produced. 
The first one, *"log.txt"*, <<will be maximized... the second one, *"info.txt"*, <<will be minimized.
Please post both... *"log.txt"* and *"info.txt"*, file contents in your next reply.

(These logs can be lengthy, so a separate post may be needed.)


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wannabeageek!

Thank you for your Reply, it is most appreciated.

Both RSIT text files are Posted below.

Thank you for your assistance.
Steve
________________
Logfile of random's system information tool 1.09 (written by random/random)
Run by Stephen P. Rehrmann at 2014-03-29 10:11:53
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Service Pack 1
System drive C: has 237 GB (66%) free of 358 GB
Total RAM: 4096 MB (74% free)
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:11:59 AM, on 3/29/2014
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.16521)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtMsdMon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\trend micro\Stephen P. Rehrmann.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?
LinkId=255141
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?
LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?
LinkId=255141
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and 
MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Do Not Track Me - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE
\DNTPAddon.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:
\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe
\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe
\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Parallels Tools Center] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat
\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK 
SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Do Not Track Me (c) Abine - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:
\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {4B54A9DE-EF1C-4EBE-A328-7C28EA3B433A} (Bitdefender QuickScan Control) - 
http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/qsax/qsax.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - 
http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.13.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - 
http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B7CADD47-1FAC-4B52-99CD-3CE28E9AE738}: NameServer = 172.26.38.1 
172.26.38.2
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:
\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file 
missing)
O23 - Service: Avira Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira Real-Time Protection (AntiVirService) - Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO 
Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Virtual Service Manager (cmdvirth) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet 
Security\cmdvirth.exe
O23 - Service: dldtCATSCustConnectService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\
\dldtserv.exe
O23 - Service: dldt_device - - C:\Windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe 
(file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:
\Windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intuit Update Service v4 (IntuitUpdateServiceV4) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common 
Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: Parallels Coherence Service - Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates. - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
O23 - Service: Parallels Tools Service - Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates. - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia PSI Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
O23 - Service: Secunia Update Agent - Secunia - C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\System32\spoolsv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe 
(file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\lsass.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file 
missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe 
(file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 8804 bytes
======Listing Processes======
\SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
%SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,20480,768 Windows=On 
SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 
ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16
wininit.exe
%SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,20480,768 Windows=On 
SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 
ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe"
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe" avshadowcontrol0_0000030c
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
"C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe"
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe"
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe"
C:\Windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe -service
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe"
coherence.exe agent
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe"
coherence.exe wowagent
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools.exe"
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k HPZ12
C:\Windows\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{927CDD85-0BA8-423F-B173-20AF594026D6}
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe" --start-service
"C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwp.exe" /ModeAvMonitor -Embedding
C:\Windows\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235}
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe"
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding
"taskhost.exe"
"C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe"
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
"C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe" 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe" 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtMsdMon.exe" 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe" 
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe" 
"C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cis.exe" --alertsUI
"C:\Windows\System32\taskmgr.exe" 
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE"
"C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe" Global\UsGthrFltPipeMssGthrPipe12_ Global
\UsGthrCtrlFltPipeMssGthrPipe12 1 -2147483646 "Software\Microsoft\Windows Search" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; 
MSIE 6.0; Windows NT; MS Search 4.0 Robot)" "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Temp\usgthrsvc" 
"DownLevelDaemon" 
"C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe" 0 680 684 692 65536 688 
"C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Desktop\RSITx64.exe" 
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe /Processid:{3EB3C877-1F16-487C-9050-104DBCD66683}
======Scheduled tasks folder======
C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
======Registry dump======
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{B4F3A835-0E21-
4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}]
Office Document Cache Handler - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL [2013-03-06 690392]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects
\{6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36}]
Do Not Track Me - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll [2013-01-22 476024]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects
\{AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910}]
Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX
\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2013-12-18 343424]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects
\{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}]
Office Document Cache Handler - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL [2013-03-06 562904]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects
\{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}]
SmartSelect Class - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2013-12-18 
343424]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX
\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2013-12-18 343424]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"COMODO Internet Security"=C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe [2013-11-11 1612504]
"dldtmon.exe"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe [2009-07-30 672424]
"dldtamon"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtamon.exe [2009-07-30 16040]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Acrobat Assistant 8.0]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe []
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe []
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Adobe ARM]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [2013-11-21 959904]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\eFax 4.4]
C:\Program Files (x86)\eFax Messenger 4.4\J2GDllCmd.exe [2012-08-29 95744]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"avgnt"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe [2014-03-13 689744]
"Parallels Tools Center"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe [2013-11-27 184064]
"Adobe ARM"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe [2013-11-21 959904]
""= []
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe [2013-12-18 
41336]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe [2013-12-18 840568]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]
"SecurityProviders"=credssp.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\32973593.sys]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\32973593.sys]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\AFD]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"=5
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"=3
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"=0
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1
""=
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"=0
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoSimpleNetIDList"=1
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoActiveDesktop"=1
"NoActiveDesktopChanges"=1
"ForceActiveDesktopOn"=0
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile
\authorizedapplications\list]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile
\authorizedapplications\list]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"vidc.mrle"=msrle32.dll
"vidc.msvc"=msvidc32.dll
"msacm.imaadpcm"=imaadp32.acm
"msacm.msg711"=msg711.acm
"msacm.msgsm610"=msgsm32.acm
"msacm.msadpcm"=msadp32.acm
"midimapper"=midimap.dll
"wavemapper"=msacm32.drv
"VIDC.UYVY"=msyuv.dll
"VIDC.YUY2"=msyuv.dll
"VIDC.YVYU"=msyuv.dll
"VIDC.IYUV"=iyuv_32.dll
"vidc.i420"=iyuv_32.dll
"VIDC.YVU9"=tsbyuv.dll
"msacm.l3acm"=C:\Windows\System32\l3codeca.acm
"wave"=wdmaud.drv
"midi"=wdmaud.drv
"mixer"=wdmaud.drv
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
"MSVideo8"=VfWWDM32.dll
"wave1"=wdmaud.drv
"midi1"=wdmaud.drv
"mixer1"=wdmaud.drv
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv
======File associations======
.js - edit - C:\Windows\System32\Notepad.exe %1
.js - open - C:\Windows\System32\WScript.exe "%1" %*
======List of files/folders created in the last 1 month======
2014-03-29 10:11:54 ----D---- C:\Program Files\trend micro
2014-03-29 10:11:53 ----D---- C:\rsit
2014-03-26 14:31:47 ----A---- C:\TDSSKiller.3.0.0.26_26.03.2014_14.31.47_log.txt
2014-03-26 13:52:27 ----A---- C:\TDSSKiller.3.0.0.26_26.03.2014_13.52.27_log.txt
2014-03-26 12:01:15 ----D---- C:\ProgramData\Licenses
2014-03-26 12:01:15 ----AD---- C:\ProgramData\TEMP
2014-03-26 12:01:08 ----D---- C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster
2014-03-26 10:17:15 ----D---- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2014-03-26 10:16:57 ----D---- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2014-03-26 10:16:57 ----D---- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2014-03-26 10:16:57 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2014-03-25 11:43:36 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\taskhost.exe
2014-03-25 11:43:36 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\msdtc.exe
2014-03-25 11:43:36 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\dwm.exe
2014-03-25 11:43:35 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\spoolsv.exe
2014-03-20 10:43:12 ----D---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\%LOCALAPPDATA%
2014-03-11 16:41:57 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\iertutil.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:57 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\iernonce.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:57 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:57 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\urlmon.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\mshtml.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\msfeeds.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\iesetup.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:56 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\iernonce.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\jsproxy.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\jscript9diag.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\ieui.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\ieframe.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:55 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\wininet.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\msrating.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\jscript9.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\ieUnatt.exe
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\ieapfltr.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\iesetup.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:54 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieetwcollector.exe
2014-03-11 16:41:53 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2014-03-11 16:41:53 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieui.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:53 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:51 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\jscript9diag.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:51 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:51 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:50 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:50 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
2014-03-11 16:41:50 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\msrating.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:50 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:35 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\win32k.sys
2014-03-11 16:41:34 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\qedit.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:34 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\qedit.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:02 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:02 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\wwansvc.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:02 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:01 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\wer.dll
2014-03-11 16:41:01 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\wer.dll
======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 month======
2014-03-29 10:11:59 ----D---- C:\Windows\Prefetch
2014-03-29 10:11:56 ----D---- C:\Windows\Temp
2014-03-29 10:11:54 ----RD---- C:\Program Files
2014-03-29 09:50:18 ----D---- C:\Windows\Registration
2014-03-28 20:10:47 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\config
2014-03-27 15:51:43 ----SHD---- C:\Windows\Installer
2014-03-26 14:24:43 ----SHD---- C:\System Volume Information
2014-03-26 13:56:36 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\drivers
2014-03-26 12:01:15 ----HD---- C:\ProgramData
2014-03-26 12:01:08 ----RD---- C:\Program Files (x86)
2014-03-25 13:42:53 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\catroot2
2014-03-25 13:02:20 ----D---- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Roaming\QuickScan
2014-03-25 11:43:36 ----D---- C:\Windows\SysWOW64
2014-03-15 22:29:38 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\NDF
2014-03-15 22:07:49 ----D---- C:\Windows\ModemLogs
2014-03-15 21:50:29 ----D---- C:\Windows\System32
2014-03-15 21:50:29 ----D---- C:\Windows\inf
2014-03-15 21:50:29 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2014-03-14 20:09:25 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\FxsTmp
2014-03-12 13:00:10 ----A---- C:\Windows\SYSWOW64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2014-03-11 16:55:29 ----D---- C:\Windows\winsxs
2014-03-11 16:50:21 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2014-03-11 16:50:21 ----D---- C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer
2014-03-11 16:49:16 ----D---- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help
2014-03-11 16:47:41 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\MRT
2014-03-11 16:45:24 ----A---- C:\Windows\system32\MRT.exe
2014-03-11 16:42:50 ----D---- C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution
2014-03-11 16:41:15 ----D---- C:\Windows\system32\catroot
2014-03-03 12:42:51 ----RSD---- C:\Windows\assembly
2014-03-03 12:41:27 ----A---- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
2014-03-03 11:39:59 ----D---- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
2014-03-03 11:38:52 ----RSD---- C:\Windows\Fonts
2014-03-03 11:36:36 ----D---- C:\Program Files (x86)\TurboTax
======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======
R0 prl_pv64;prl_pv64; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_pv64.sys [2013-12-13 120576]
R0 prl_scsi;Parallels SCSI Host Adapter; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_scsi.sys [2013-01-27 32192]
R0 prl_strg;Parallels paravirt disk filter; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_strg.sys [2013-11-27 40192]
R0 prl_tg;Parallels Tool Device; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_tg.sys [2013-11-27 28288]
R0 rdyboost;ReadyBoost; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys [2010-11-20 213888]
R0 vmbus;@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmbusres.dll,-1000; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmbus.sys [2010-11-20 199552]
R1 avipbb;avipbb; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys [2013-12-19 131576]
R1 avkmgr;avkmgr; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys [2013-10-07 28600]
R1 cmderd;COMODO Internet Security Eradication Driver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\cmderd.sys [2013-09-24 
23168]
R1 cmdGuard;COMODO Internet Security Sandbox Driver; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdguard.sys [2013-11-14 
709144]
R1 cmdHlp;COMODO Internet Security Helper Driver; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\cmdhlp.sys [2013-09-24 48872]
R1 CSC;@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-202; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys [2010-11-20 514560]
R1 inspect;COMODO Internet Security Firewall Driver; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\inspect.sys [2013-09-24 96800]
R1 prl_boot;prl_boot; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\prl_boot.sys [2013-11-27 48384]
R1 prl_fs;Parallels Shared Folders; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_fs.sys [2013-11-27 199424]
R1 SASDIFSV;SASDIFSV; \??\C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASDIFSV64.SYS [2010-02-17 
14920]
R1 SASKUTIL;SASKUTIL; \??\C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASKUTIL64.SYS [2010-02-17 
12360]
R1 truecrypt;truecrypt; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\truecrypt.sys [2013-06-02 231376]
R2 avgntflt;avgntflt; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys [2013-12-19 108440]
R2 prl_time;Parallels Time Synchronization Helper; \??\C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_time.sys [2013-11-27 
19200]
R3 prl_dd;Parallels Display Adapter (WDDM); C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_kmdd.sys [2013-11-27 157952]
R3 prl_eth5;Parallels Ethernet Adapter; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_eth5.sys [2013-11-27 24320]
R3 prl_memdev;prl_memdev; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_memdev.sys [2013-11-27 21760]
R3 prl_mouf;Parallels Mouse Synchronization Device; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_mouf.sys [2013-11-27 21760]
R3 prl_sound;Parallels Audio Controller; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_sound.sys [2013-11-27 55552]
S2 SCWFPFilter;SCWFPFilter; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WFPFilter.sys []
S3 BTHPORT;Bluetooth Port Driver; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BTHport.sys [2012-07-06 552960]
S3 BTHUSB;Bluetooth Radio USB Driver; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys [2011-04-27 80384]
S3 E1G60;Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS 6 Adapter Driver; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys [2009-06-10 145792]
S3 pciide;pciide; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys [2009-07-13 12352]
S3 PSI;PSI; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\psi_mf_amd64.sys [2013-12-06 18456]
S3 PSKMAD;PSKMAD; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\PSKMAD.sys [2013-04-29 47632]
S3 RDPDR;Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpdr.sys [2010-11-20 165888]
S3 s3cap;s3cap; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys [2010-11-20 6656]
S3 storvsc;storvsc; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys [2010-11-20 34688]
S3 swiwdmbx;Sierra Wireless USB Bus Service; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbx.sys [2013-03-26 114424]
S3 swiwdmbxum;Sierra Wireless UM USB Bus Service; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbxum.sys [2013-03-26 
114424]
S3 swUMmbb00;Sierra Wireless QMI USB-NDIS UM 6.20 miniport device; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swUMmbb00.sys 
[2013-03-21 482608]
S3 swUMser00;Sierra Wireless QMI USB Device for UM Legacy Serial Port Communication; C:\Windows
\system32\DRIVERS\swUMser00.sys [2013-04-01 269872]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-20 59392]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2013-07-03 42496]
S3 vm3dmp;vm3dmp; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vm3dmp.sys [2012-10-31 218776]
S3 VMBusHID;VMBusHID; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys [2010-11-20 21760]
S3 vmci;VMware VMCI Bus Driver; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmci.sys []
S3 vmmouse;VMware Pointing Device; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmmouse.sys [2012-10-31 14488]
S3 vmusbmouse;VMware USB Pointing Device; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmusbmouse.sys [2012-10-31 15512]
S3 WinUsb;WinUsb; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys [2010-11-20 41984]
======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe 
[2013-12-18 65432]
R2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira Scheduler; C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2014-03-13 
440400]
R2 AntiVirService;Avira Real-Time Protection; C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe [2014-
03-13 440400]
R2 cmdAgent;COMODO Internet Security Helper Service; C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security
\cmdagent.exe [2013-10-19 6254152]
R2 CscService;@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-200; C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
R2 dldt_device;dldt_device; C:\Windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe [2009-07-09 1044648]
R2 IntuitUpdateServiceV4;Intuit Update Service v4; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service 
v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe [2013-06-28 14624]
R2 Parallels Coherence Service;Parallels Coherence Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools
\Services\coherence.exe [2013-11-27 37120]
R2 Parallels Tools Service;Parallels Tools Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services
\prl_tools_service.exe [2013-11-27 172288]
R2 Pml Driver HPZ12;Pml Driver HPZ12; C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
R2 prl_uprof;Parallels User Profile Service; C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
R2 PrlVssProvider;PrlVssProvider; C:\Windows\system32\dllhost.exe [2009-07-13 9728]
R2 Secunia Update Agent;Secunia Update Agent; C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe [2013-12-06 662232]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2013-09-11 105144]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2013-09-11 124088]
S2 dldtCATSCustConnectService;dldtCATSCustConnectService; C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe 
[2009-07-09 33448]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service; C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash
\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2014-03-12 257928]
S3 AppMgmt;@appmgmts.dll,-3250; C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
S3 cmdvirth;COMODO Virtual Service Manager; C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe 
[2013-09-24 164056]
S3 IEEtwCollectorService;@%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000; C:\Windows
\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe [2014-03-01 111616]
S3 ose;Office Source Engine; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2010
-01-09 149352]
S3 PeerDistSvc;@%SystemRoot%\system32\peerdistsvc.dll,-9000; C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
S3 Secunia PSI Agent;Secunia PSI Agent; C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe [2013-12-06 1229528]
S3 StorSvc;@%SystemRoot%\System32\StorSvc.dll,-100; C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
S3 UmRdpService;@%SystemRoot%\system32\umrdp.dll,-1000; C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-13 27136]
S3 WatAdminSvc;@%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601; C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-12-30 
1255736]
S4 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe [2013-
09-11 51808]
S4 NetMsmqActivator;@C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8195; C:
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [2013-09-11 139856]
S4 NetPipeActivator;@C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8197; C:
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [2013-09-11 139856]
S4 NetTcpActivator;@C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll,-8199; C:
\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe [2013-09-11 139856]
-----------------EOF-----------------

info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.09 2014-03-29 10:12:01
======Uninstall list======
Adobe Acrobat X Pro-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-1033-0000-7760-000000000005}
Adobe Flash Player 12 ActiveX-->C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_12_0_0_77_ActiveX.exe -maintain activex
Adobe Setup-->MsiExec.exe /I{DDF94F8B-1239-4612-A8B3-AA425F013726}
Adobe Update Manager CS4-->C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Installers\bdaf081c056f11a250e72a7a345a96c\Setup.exe --uninstall=1
Adobe Update Manager CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{9B1975E3-F7AA-4424-BD43-D1DA28F78A58}
ASAP Utilities-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\ASAP Utilities\unins000.exe"
Avira Free Antivirus-->C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\setup.exe /REMOVE
CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Task for ZoomBrowser EX-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\CRWUnInstall.ini"
Canon Internet Library for ZoomBrowser EX-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\CIGUnInstall.ini"
Canon MOV Decoder-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon MOV Decoder150\CanonMOVDecoderUnInstall.ini"
Canon MOV Encoder-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon MOV Encoder\CanonMOVEncoderUnInstall.ini"
Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\MVWUninst.ini"
Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC 8-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\CameraWindow\CameraWindowDC8\Uninst.ini"
Canon Utilities CameraWindow-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\CameraWindow\CameraWindowLauncher\Uninst.ini"
Canon Utilities MyCamera-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\CameraWindow\MyCamera\Uninst.ini"
Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\Uninst.ini"
Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Canon\UIW\1.7.0.0\Uninst.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX MCU\Uninst.ini"
CCleaner-->"C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
COMODO Internet Security-->MsiExec.exe /I{0E9AFD45-C3BA-41D1-B54B-495A22CB3409}
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{92C42EDD-6524-4577-B2EB-6C68C63B6D4A}" "1033" "0"
Dell V305-->C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\Uninst.exe
Do Not Track Me Add-on 2.2.8.122-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\unins000.exe"
EPSON Scan-->C:\Program Files (x86)\epson\escndv\setup\setup.exe /r
ESET Online Scanner v3-->C:\Program Files (x86)\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerUninstaller.exe
File Shredder 2.5-->"C:\Program Files\File Shredder\unins000.exe"
Java 7 Update 51-->MsiExec.exe /X{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217051FF}
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1-->C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\\Setup.exe /repair /x86 /x64
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1-->MsiExec.exe /X{7DEBE4EB-6B40-3766-BB35-5CBBC385DA37}
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.3-->MsiExec.exe /I{D8D25854-D7F0-45C5-8702-D650A5A23E21}
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In-->MsiExec.exe /I{90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Professional 2010-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall SINGLEIMAGE /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003-->MsiExec.exe /I{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010-->MsiExec.exe /X{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161-->MsiExec.exe /X{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148-->MsiExec.exe /X{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161-->MsiExec.exe /X{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219-->MsiExec.exe /X{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}
Panda Cloud Cleaner-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\unins000.exe"
Parallels Tools-->MsiExec.exe /X{B84CDF46-64D8-4C28-B026-B50861A1035C}
PDF Password Remover v3.1-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\PDF Password Remover v3.1\unins001.exe"
Revo Uninstaller 1.95-->C:\Program Files (x86)\VS Revo Group\Revo Uninstaller\uninst.exe
Secunia PSI (3.0.0.9016)-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\uninstall.exe"
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (KB2898869)-->C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {BD0F9F7E-62B2-3971-9E2E-B87B832CE89D}
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (KB2901126)-->C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\setup.exe /uninstallpatch {513BC47F-0560-33C2-A029-C5387642233A}
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2826033) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{DC8EDDCF-2031-4C8D-916C-64058A3ACA95}" "1033" "0"
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553284) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{688AC276-B332-4A76-AEB0-708AAAE669E5}" "1033" "0"
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687423) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{4D6FE7B6-559F-4DAC-92CF-A01C24046AEB}" "1033" "0"
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826023) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{EC2CA755-17D8-4392-A91E-FD4D2DD31072}" "1033" "0"
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2826035) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{0241FB40-015F-42AC-A711-1AE59E346B51}" "1033" "0"
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850016) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{7AC3F78E-ECA0-45F4-A9CC-3E885DA23662}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{09A9DF49-DA06-4093-A2FD-F339211E39EA}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{ECC1D579-DC17-4B90-929C-B4A0BB35F7B3}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{8C5A05B6-FF56-480F-A0E6-9F4BCA4B4CAC}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{E4D76E88-C65F-4003-9C71-EC4306679D17}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{03AE1408-7BF1-4AC6-A327-E32E7799BCE4}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{945F1D43-451D-4383-9BBE-241F37950B15}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{DE28B448-32E8-4E8F-84F0-A52B21A49B5B}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{8DD50F3B-E0BD-4E39-AF1F-2F316B4FC528}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{8DD50F3B-E0BD-4E39-AF1F-2F316B4FC528}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{03AE1408-7BF1-4AC6-A327-E32E7799BCE4}" "1033" "0"
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D6A2CD7F-C90C-4B90-BBA7-2BADE2E08610}" "1033" "0"
SpywareBlaster 5.0-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster\unins000.exe"
TrueCrypt-->"C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\TrueCrypt Setup.exe" /u
TurboTax 2012 WinPerFedFormset-->MsiExec.exe /I{89EC099E-958D-462E-972C-385591946978}
TurboTax 2012 WinPerReleaseEngine-->MsiExec.exe /I{F014B696-28C5-4554-802F-A15380418F53}
TurboTax 2012 WinPerTaxSupport-->MsiExec.exe /I{A8B1F076-965D-4663-A9D4-C2FB58A42AE4}
TurboTax 2012 wmdiper-->MsiExec.exe /I{ABBE458D-C10D-4B36-8C95-92DE9D196B1B}
TurboTax 2012 wrapper-->MsiExec.exe /I{E83F5F27-43F3-4163-ABE5-F68C989286ED}
TurboTax 2012 wvaiper-->MsiExec.exe /I{46805428-E44F-4529-8008-867DD190D506}
TurboTax 2012-->C:\Program Files (x86)\TurboTax\Home & Business 2012\Installer\TurboTax 2012 Installer.exe /u /t /a
TurboTax 2013 WinPerFedFormset-->MsiExec.exe /I{0A7DD94B-B746-4FB0-8688-8598C22793A0}
TurboTax 2013 WinPerReleaseEngine-->MsiExec.exe /I{2A4EEB5C-3BA6-4299-A87F-783861B567D9}
TurboTax 2013 WinPerTaxSupport-->MsiExec.exe /I{358C44FD-6943-4CDD-B947-7F7C4ADC8A8F}
TurboTax 2013 wmdiper-->MsiExec.exe /I{57642511-A663-44B7-9EEE-5BCEC1A44A8A}
TurboTax 2013 wrapper-->MsiExec.exe /I{606EB5EB-AADF-4E21-B715-1CAD291181D6}
TurboTax 2013 wvaiper-->MsiExec.exe /I{287BDB2F-3402-47D3-A9A0-E3EAC1EF6E79}
TurboTax 2013-->C:\Program Files (x86)\TurboTax\Home & Business 2013\Installer\TurboTax 2013 Installer.exe /u /t /a
Update for Microsoft Access 2010 (KB2553446) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{B4A38370-
2ADB-46B0-A1B0-0C4A2F7DCA31}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2837594) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D3C85176-ACCC-4AF0-817D-1BC803303B74}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2837594) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{D3C85176-ACCC-4AF0-817D-1BC803303B74}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2817369) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{4EEA3D3E-989C-4DF4-AB0A-3042C0C12AA3}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589298) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{DADF7E25-
FFA4-4D02-BE84-1DAE62C18516}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" "{F4284D93-
7AE8-4309-8CF3-9AD394F35F3A}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{F4284D93-
7AE8-4309-8CF3-9AD394F35F3A}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589375) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{287A1E92-
9E41-4BC1-8920-B3D0E9220800}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597087) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{9D69691D-
823D-4C3E-9B12-563A3F520366}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760598) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" "{ECFE33A3-
B8B7-439A-ADE4-59FBD29EF9B8}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760598) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{ECFE33A3-
B8B7-439A-ADE4-59FBD29EF9B8}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{35698CB7-
AAA2-4577-B505-DBFF504AEF23}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2794737) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{5AA578BB-
759C-40FD-9661-A737C0884541}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850079) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{82F87E28-
B18E-46D6-A399-E2F19CF5949B}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2850079) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{5E8EB600-
8B94-429E-873E-98369C6DC1BC}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2863818) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{83B1B530-
7D9E-4C6A-907F-E979CEE9C295}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2878225) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{EFF5EBA3-
40AD-4859-85E7-3C1CF4F297EB}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2837595) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" "{51CCA922-
A0CC-47C4-8910-6936D97CAC2E}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2837595) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{51CCA922-
A0CC-47C4-8910-6936D97CAC2E}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687567) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{DCE104A1-
1875-4469-A83D-A5BFA6C4640F}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687567) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{2AB483F1-
C86E-427A-83B4-23889B03512D}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553145) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{DA2F7ECE-6629-4A80-9CDE-EC95261B75E2}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2775360) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{80F56E3F-1D47-4E45-B6E0-FEF4E919F4F9}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2760601) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{F9F5A080-AF38-4966-9A6B-C43DCA465035}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Visio 2010 (KB2878227) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{5D357893-
40BA-4323-86BA-D97C66CD72F4}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2810066) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" 
"{8C55AA83-54C2-4236-A622-78440A411DC5}" "1033" "0"
Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2837593) 32-Bit Edition-->"C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Oarpmany.exe" /removereleaseinpatch "{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" "{E78E2B68-
8FD1-42EE-BB74-99A4D9E6222D}" "1033" "0"
======System event log======
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 11
Message: Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
Record Number: 136940
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Time Written: 20131210184734.453125-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 7030
Message: The dldt_device service is marked as an interactive service. However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services. This service may not function properly.
Record Number: 136836
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20131210183328.466796-000
Event Type: Error
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 11
Message: Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
Record Number: 136727
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Time Written: 20131210181751.281250-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 1014
Message: Name resolution for the name isatap.localdomain timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Record Number: 136628
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Time Written: 20131210180806.758789-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 11
Message: Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
Record Number: 136570
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Time Written: 20131210180708.625000-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
=====Application event log=====
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 1530
Message: Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly 
afterwards. 
DETAIL - 
1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003:
Process 764 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY
\USER\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Record Number: 19755
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Time Written: 20130717022650.144531-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 1530
Message: Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly 
afterwards. 
DETAIL - 
1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000:
Process 764 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY
\USER\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Record Number: 19754
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Time Written: 20130717022649.753906-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 80
Message: Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Designer 8.2\FormDesigner.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line . A component version required by the 
application conflicts with another component version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-
controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac.manifest. Component 2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2.manifest.
Record Number: 19744
Source Name: SideBySide
Time Written: 20130716161512.000000-000
Event Type: Error
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 80
Message: Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files (x86)\ESET\eset online scanner\ESETSmartInstaller.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line . A component version required by the 
application conflicts with another component version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-
controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2.manifest. Component 2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-
controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac.manifest.
Record Number: 19743
Source Name: SideBySide
Time Written: 20130716161445.000000-000
Event Type: Error
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 1530
Message: Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly 
afterwards. 
DETAIL - 
1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000:
Process 764 (\Device\HarddiskVolume1\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY
\USER\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Record Number: 19729
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Time Written: 20130716123657.690429-000
Event Type: Warning
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
=====Security event log=====
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 4624
Message: An account was successfully logged on.
Subject:
Security ID: S-1-0-0
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0
Logon Type: 3
New Logon:
Security ID: S-1-5-7
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x484368
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Process Information:
Process ID: 0x0
Process Name: -
Network Information:
Workstation Name: 
Source Network Address: 10.211.55.2
Source Port: 49419
Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: NtLmSsp 
Authentication Package: NTLM
Transited Services: -
Package Name (NTLM only): NTLM V1
Key Length: 0
This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.
The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.
The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).
The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.
The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.
The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Record Number: 38209
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Time Written: 20130815135145.031250-000
Event Type: Audit Success
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 4634
Message: An account was logged off.
Subject:
Security ID: S-1-5-7
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x6a095
Logon Type: 3
This event is generated when a logon session is destroyed. It may be positively correlated with a logon event using the Logon ID value. Logon IDs are only unique between reboots on the same computer.
Record Number: 38208
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Time Written: 20130815134103.934570-000
Event Type: Audit Success
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 4624
Message: An account was successfully logged on.
Subject:
Security ID: S-1-0-0
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0
Logon Type: 3
New Logon:
Security ID: S-1-5-7
Account Name: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x6a095
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Process Information:
Process ID: 0x0
Process Name: -
Network Information:
Workstation Name: 
Source Network Address: 10.211.55.2
Source Port: 49249
Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: NtLmSsp 
Authentication Package: NTLM
Transited Services: -
Package Name (NTLM only): NTLM V1
Key Length: 0
This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.
The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.
The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).
The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.
The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.
The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Record Number: 38207
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Time Written: 20130815132648.309570-000
Event Type: Audit Success
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 4672
Message: Special privileges assigned to new logon.
Subject:
Security ID: S-1-5-18
Account Name: SYSTEM
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x3e7
Privileges: SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege
SeTcbPrivilege
SeSecurityPrivilege
SeTakeOwnershipPrivilege
SeLoadDriverPrivilege
SeBackupPrivilege
SeRestorePrivilege
SeDebugPrivilege
SeAuditPrivilege
SeSystemEnvironmentPrivilege
SeImpersonatePrivilege
Record Number: 38206
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Time Written: 20130815132633.137695-000
Event Type: Audit Success
User: 
Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
Event Code: 4624
Message: An account was successfully logged on.
Subject:
Security ID: S-1-5-18
Account Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I$
Account Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon ID: 0x3e7
Logon Type: 5
New Logon:
Security ID: S-1-5-18
Account Name: SYSTEM
Account Domain: NT AUTHORITY
Logon ID: 0x3e7
Logon GUID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
Process Information:
Process ID: 0x240
Process Name: C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
Network Information:
Workstation Name: 
Source Network Address: -
Source Port: -
Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: Advapi 
Authentication Package: Negotiate
Transited Services: -
Package Name (NTLM only): -
Key Length: 0
This event is generated when a logon session is created. It is generated on the computer that was accessed.
The subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.
The logon type field indicates the kind of logon that occurred. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).
The New Logon fields indicate the account for whom the new logon was created, i.e. the account that was logged on.
The network fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.
The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Logon GUID is a unique identifier that can be used to correlate this event with a KDC event.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.
Record Number: 38205
Source Name: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Time Written: 20130815132633.137695-000
Event Type: Audit Success
User: 
======Environment variables======
"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO
"OS"=Windows_NT
"Path"=C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications;%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=AMD64
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"USERNAME"=SYSTEM
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"PSModulePath"=%SystemRoot%\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=2
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=6
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9, GenuineIntel
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=3a09
-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Stever88

Please post the following logs:



> C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt
> C:\TDSSKiller.3.0.0.26_26.03.2014_14.31.47_log.txt
> C:\TDSSKiller.3.0.0.26_26.03.2014_13.52.27_log.txt


Also, post a copy of your host file located here:
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wanna...!


The files you requested are posted in the following order due to size restriction of 100,000 characters per Post:


This Post = hosts - 752 characters & ESET - 13,519 characters


Next Post = TDSS Killer 13.52.27 - 98,723 characters


Next 6 Posts = TDSS Killer 14.31..47 - 532,543 characters (Parts 1 - 6)
______________
hosts


# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host
# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
# 127.0.0.1 localhost
# ::1 localhost
______________________


[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-01-05 04:12:44
# local_time=2013-01-04 11:12:44 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 127084369 142411 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 285875 2866486 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 0 108899714 0 0
# scanned=141743
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=2900
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-01-20 10:43:47
# local_time=2013-01-20 05:43:47 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 128444791 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 1642697 4226908 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 828470 110260136 0 0
# scanned=137626
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=5141
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\0000 - App Diagnostic Utilities
\Best_Boot_Disk_Fix_Windows_Restore_Repair.zip multiple threats (deleted - 
quarantined) 1BE26EEC852E5D04A1B09FDB5AD36D3BDDB8F9A9 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-03 04:40:55
# local_time=2013-02-02 11:40:55 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 129590474 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2791980 5372591 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 1977753 111405819 0 0
# scanned=144994
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4088
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-08 03:27:40
# local_time=2013-02-07 10:27:40 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 130019403 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3220909 5801520 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 2406682 111834748 0 0
# scanned=145447
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=2762
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-15 07:50:50
# local_time=2013-02-15 02:50:50 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 130682071 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3883577 6464188 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 3069350 112497416 0 0
# scanned=143128
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=3883
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-27 01:42:29
# local_time=2013-02-26 08:42:29 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 131653180 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4851086 7435297 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 4036859 113468525 0 0
# scanned=147671
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4274
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-03-06 01:11:00
# local_time=2013-03-05 08:11:00 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 132256122 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 5454028 8038239 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 4639801 114071467 0 0
# scanned=149528
# found=2
# cleaned=2
# scan_time=4243
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apnic.dll a variant of 
Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apntoolbarinstaller.exe a variant 
of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open [email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader 
log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader 
log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader 
log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-04-17 11:26:33
# local_time=2013-04-17 07:26:33 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 135964765 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2696555 11746882 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 8348444 117780110 0 0
# scanned=145362
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4533
[email protected]gh as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-04-21 07:29:38
# local_time=2013-04-21 03:29:38 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 136296294 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3028084 12078411 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 8679973 118111639 0 0
# scanned=156877
# found=2
# cleaned=2
# scan_time=4388
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnIC.dll a variant of 
Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnToolbarInstaller.exe a variant 
of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-01 09:43:33
# local_time=2013-06-01 05:43:33 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 139845335 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2024185 15627452 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 12232614 121660680 0 0
# scanned=164747
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=5783
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre 5-21-
13\eset-online-scanner via SoftronicDownloader.exe a variant of 
Win32/SoftonicDownloader.E application (cleaned by deleting - quarantined) 
49A282ECD99F91CC9064F55CA9E3D9A2DA862D04 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-08 05:09:00
# local_time=2013-06-08 01:09:00 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 140434938 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2613788 16217055 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 12818617 122250283 0 0
# scanned=160964
# found=4
# cleaned=4
# scan_time=4506
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnIC.dll a variant of 
Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnToolbarInstaller.exe a variant 
of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next 
restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\0 - SPR Personal\UpdateMyDrivers.exe a 
variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting - 
quarantined) 48A49E1DA7E474B864473DDD31E77784986C2C8F C
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre 5-21-
13\OutlookPasswordDecryptor.exe a variant of Win32/SecurityXploded.A application 
(cleaned by deleting - quarantined) 49D156DFD867FC0E079BFAAF8E25CFCD8E292583 
C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-29 02:43:24
# local_time=2013-06-28 10:43:24 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 142201909 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4380759 17984026 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 14585588 124017254 0 0
# scanned=1
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-29 04:36:53
# local_time=2013-06-29 12:36:53 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 142201997 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4380847 17984114 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 14585676 124017342 0 0
# scanned=169584
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=6720
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=12
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-07-21 12:52:54
# local_time=2013-07-20 08:52:54 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 144090265 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 6269115 19872382 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 698560 125905610 0 0
# scanned=171070
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=5813
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-08-14 02:51:20
# local_time=2013-08-13 10:51:20 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 146169813 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 1827601 21951930 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 2778108 127985158 0 0
# scanned=177519
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=6972
C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\0 - TEMP\Flash - Other\ToolBox\Utilities 
for Crashes BSOD etc\Best_Boot_Disk_Fix_Windows_Restore_Repair.zip probably 
a variant of Win32/Hupigon.COJYZOO trojan (deleted - quarantined) 
1BE26EEC852E5D04A1B09FDB5AD36D3BDDB8F9A9 C


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 13.52.27

13:52:27.0680 0x09dc TDSS rootkit removing tool 3.0.0.26 Mar 24 2014 07:28:43
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Current date / time: 2014/03/26 13:52:35.0336
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc SystemInfo:
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc 
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Product type: Workstation
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc ComputerName: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc UserName: Stephen P. Rehrmann
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Windows directory: C:\Windows
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc System windows directory: C:\Windows
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Running under WOW64
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Processor architecture: Intel x64
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Number of processors: 2
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Page size: 0x1000
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc Boot type: Normal boot
13:52:35.0336 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:52:35.0493 0x09dc KLMD registered as C:\Windows\system32\drivers\44992046.sys
13:52:35.0696 0x09dc System UUID: {E531710F-5949-ACF5-8163-EBFE24471202}
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x5780000000 (350.00 
Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0xB279, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, 
TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc MBR partitions:
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 
0x800, BlocksNum 0x2BBFF000
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc Initialize success
13:52:36.0352 0x09dc 
============================================================
13:53:24.0368 0x09f8 
============================================================
13:53:24.0368 0x09f8 Scan started
13:53:24.0368 0x09f8 Mode: Manual; 
13:53:24.0368 0x09f8 
============================================================
13:53:24.0368 0x09f8 KSN ping started
13:53:38.0305 0x09f8 KSN ping finished: true
13:53:38.0633 0x09f8 ================ Scan system memory 
========================
13:53:38.0633 0x09f8 System memory - ok
13:53:38.0633 0x09f8 ================ Scan services 
=============================
13:53:38.0852 0x09f8 [ A87D604AEA360176311474C87A63BB88, 
B1507868C382CD5D2DBC0D62114FCFBF7A780904A2E3CA7C7C1DD0844ADA9A8F ] 1394ohci 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
13:53:38.0852 0x09f8 1394ohci - ok
13:53:38.0946 0x09f8 [ D81D9E70B8A6DD14D42D7B4EFA65D5F2, 
FDAAB7E23012B4D31537C5BDEF245BB0A12FA060A072C250E21C68E18B22E002 ] ACPI 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
13:53:38.0946 0x09f8 ACPI - ok
13:53:38.0977 0x09f8 [ 99F8E788246D495CE3794D7E7821D2CA, 
F91615463270AD2601F882CAED43B88E7EDA115B9FD03FC56320E48119F15F76 ] AcpiPmi 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
13:53:38.0977 0x09f8 AcpiPmi - ok
13:53:39.0086 0x09f8 [ B362181ED3771DC03B4141927C80F801, 
69514E5177A0AEA89C27C2234712F9F82E8D8F99E1FD4273898C9324C6FF7472 ] 
AdobeARMservice C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
13:53:39.0102 0x09f8 AdobeARMservice - ok
13:53:39.0336 0x09f8 [ 9D96B0D5855FD1B98023B3EEC9F06786, 
E4C79233158BE8AA4E9C6DD71585E5D2703A5156531EB3D692D7D81BC443E844 ] 
AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash
\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
13:53:39.0336 0x09f8 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
13:53:39.0430 0x09f8 [ 2F6B34B83843F0C5118B63AC634F5BF4, 
43E3F5FBFB5D33981AC503DEE476868EC029815D459E7C36C4ABC2D2F75B5735 ] adp94xx 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
13:53:39.0446 0x09f8 adp94xx - ok
13:53:39.0571 0x09f8 [ 597F78224EE9224EA1A13D6350CED962, 
DA7FD99BE5E3B7B98605BF5C13BF3F1A286C0DE1240617570B46FE4605E59BDC ] adpahci 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
13:53:39.0571 0x09f8 adpahci - ok
13:53:39.0649 0x09f8 [ E109549C90F62FB570B9540C4B148E54, 
E804563735153EA00A00641814244BC8A347B578E7D63A16F43FB17566EE5559 ] adpu320 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
13:53:39.0649 0x09f8 adpu320 - ok
13:53:39.0680 0x09f8 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61, 
198A5AF2125C7C41F531A652D200C083A55A97DC541E3C0B5B253C7329949156 ] AeLookupSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
13:53:39.0680 0x09f8 AeLookupSvc - ok
13:53:39.0868 0x09f8 [ 79059559E89D06E8B80CE2944BE20228, 
6E041D2FED2D0C3D8E16E56CB61D3245F9144EA92F5BDC9A4AA30598D1C8E6EE ] AFD 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
13:53:39.0883 0x09f8 AFD - ok
13:53:39.0915 0x09f8 [ 608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799, 
45360F89640BF1127C82A32393BD76205E4FA067889C40C491602F370C09282A ] agp440 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
13:53:39.0930 0x09f8 agp440 - ok
13:53:39.0961 0x09f8 [ 3290D6946B5E30E70414990574883DDB, 
0E9294E1991572256B3CDA6B031DB9F39CA601385515EE59F1F601725B889663 ] ALG 
C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
13:53:39.0977 0x09f8 ALG - ok
13:53:40.0055 0x09f8 [ 5812713A477A3AD7363C7438CA2EE038, 
A7316299470D2E57A11499C752A711BF4A71EB11C9CBA731ED0945FF6A966721 ] aliide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
13:53:40.0055 0x09f8 aliide - ok
13:53:40.0086 0x09f8 [ 1FF8B4431C353CE385C875F194924C0C, 
3EA3A7F426B0FFC2461EDF4FDB4B58ACC9D0730EDA5B728D1EA1346EA0A02720 ] amdide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
13:53:40.0102 0x09f8 amdide - ok
13:53:40.0149 0x09f8 [ 7024F087CFF1833A806193EF9D22CDA9, 
E7F27E488C38338388103D3B7EEDD61D05E14FB140992AEE6F492FFC821BF529 ] AmdK8 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
13:53:40.0149 0x09f8 AmdK8 - ok
13:53:40.0196 0x09f8 [ 1E56388B3FE0D031C44144EB8C4D6217, 
E88CA76FD47BA0EB427D59CB9BE040DE133D89D4E62D03A8D622624531D27487 ] AmdPPM 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
13:53:40.0196 0x09f8 AmdPPM - ok
13:53:40.0290 0x09f8 [ D4121AE6D0C0E7E13AA221AA57EF2D49, 
626F43C099BD197BE56648C367B711143C2BCCE96496BBDEF19F391D52FA01D0 ] amdsata 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
13:53:40.0305 0x09f8 amdsata - ok
13:53:40.0352 0x09f8 [ F67F933E79241ED32FF46A4F29B5120B, 
D6EF539058F159CC4DD14CA9B1FD924998FEAC9D325C823C7A2DD21FEF1DC1A8 ] amdsbs 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
13:53:40.0352 0x09f8 amdsbs - ok
13:53:40.0383 0x09f8 [ 540DAF1CEA6094886D72126FD7C33048, 
296578572A93F5B74E1AD443E000B79DC99D1CBD25082E02704800F886A3065F ] amdxata 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
13:53:40.0383 0x09f8 amdxata - ok
13:53:40.0477 0x09f8 [ 4D282B9C5BB05DF92C9F3977DFB9F916, 
E6D49ED0D5FA26F2936FC97A0F1DFA38D1066AAF2EEFCE2931AF21B2CBE54CAD ] 
AntiVirSchedulerService C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
13:53:40.0477 0x09f8 AntiVirSchedulerService - ok
13:53:40.0555 0x09f8 [ 65AF41A7A2C5B6693E1B4164E7632C3E, 
BA1DC45D7BB5307BD418D2BDFDBD1DD593439245A0A3F65FE6287F6F5198B999 ] AntiVirService 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
13:53:40.0555 0x09f8 AntiVirService - ok
13:53:40.0586 0x09f8 [ 89A69C3F2F319B43379399547526D952, 
8ABDB4B8E106F96EBBA0D4D04C4F432296516E107E7BA5644ED2E50CF9BB491A ] AppID 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
13:53:40.0602 0x09f8 AppID - ok
13:53:40.0618 0x09f8 [ 0BC381A15355A3982216F7172F545DE1, 
C33AF13CB218F7BF52E967452573DF2ADD20A95C6BF99229794FEF07C4BBE725 ] AppIDSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
13:53:40.0633 0x09f8 AppIDSvc - ok
13:53:40.0649 0x09f8 [ 9D2A2369AB4B08A4905FE72DB104498F, 
D6FA1705018BABABFA2362E05691A0D6408D14DE7B76129B16D0A1DAD6378E58 ] Appinfo 
C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
13:53:40.0649 0x09f8 Appinfo - ok
13:53:40.0649 0x09f8 [ 4ABA3E75A76195A3E38ED2766C962899, 
E2001ACD44DA270B8289DA362D26416676301773AB22616C211F31CF2E7869AA ] AppMgmt 
C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll
13:53:40.0665 0x09f8 AppMgmt - ok
13:53:40.0680 0x09f8 [ C484F8CEB1717C540242531DB7845C4E, 
C507CE26716EB923B864ED85E8FA0B24591E2784A2F4F0E78AEED7E9953311F6 ] arc 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
13:53:40.0696 0x09f8 arc - ok
13:53:40.0727 0x09f8 [ 019AF6924AEFE7839F61C830227FE79C, 
5926B9DDFC9198043CDD6EA0B384C83B001EC225A8125628C4A45A3E6C42C72A ] arcsas 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
13:53:40.0727 0x09f8 arcsas - ok
13:53:40.0821 0x09f8 [ 9A262EDD17F8473B91B333D6B031A901, 
05DFBD3A7D83FDE1D062EA719ACA9EC48CB7FD42D17DDD88B82E5D25469ADD23 ] aspnet_state 
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
13:53:40.0821 0x09f8 aspnet_state - ok
13:53:40.0836 0x09f8 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242, 
0D8F19D49869DF93A3876B4C2E249D12E83F9CE11DAE8917D368E292043D4D26 ] AsyncMac 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
13:53:40.0836 0x09f8 AsyncMac - ok
13:53:40.0868 0x09f8 [ 02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C, 
0261683C6DC2706DCE491A1CDC954AC9C9E649376EC30760BB4E225E18DC5273 ] atapi 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
13:53:40.0868 0x09f8 atapi - ok
13:53:40.0946 0x09f8 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1, 
FCE7B156ED663471CF9A736915F00302E93B50FC647563D235313A37FCE8F0F6 ] 
AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
13:53:40.0961 0x09f8 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
13:53:40.0977 0x09f8 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1, 
FCE7B156ED663471CF9A736915F00302E93B50FC647563D235313A37FCE8F0F6 ] AudioSrv 
C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
13:53:40.0977 0x09f8 AudioSrv - ok
13:53:41.0008 0x09f8 [ 7806BFCD1D7FA5EC23F7324D4EAFD25B, 
4EDFD9DE520728AF6578BED0054ED6A4976A7F020F3329EA6681D6E361D9DB2D ] avgntflt 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys
13:53:41.0008 0x09f8 avgntflt - ok
13:53:41.0086 0x09f8 [ C3A58DBD18786C338126D30BF8C33D72, 
4DF4D37AB5139548C2DA4B4C8D6B933A7F4ED001BCA089EFBC8C57EEDE8785A6 ] avipbb 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys
13:53:41.0086 0x09f8 avipbb - ok
13:53:41.0102 0x09f8 [ 390184FAD8FCC1B6DA25AEBAE928C3B6, 
537B0E0FAE080B55D70E990BBA0F7F22903CA340F6A42039BAD617A8ECF59119 ] avkmgr 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys
13:53:41.0102 0x09f8 avkmgr - ok
13:53:41.0133 0x09f8 [ A6BF31A71B409DFA8CAC83159E1E2AFF, 
CBB83F73FFD3C3FB4F96605067739F8F7A4A40B2B05417FA49E575E95628753F ] AxInstSV 
C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
13:53:41.0133 0x09f8 AxInstSV - ok
13:53:41.0196 0x09f8 [ 3E5B191307609F7514148C6832BB0842, 
DE011CB7AA4A2405FAF21575182E0793A1D83DFFC44E9A7864D59F3D51D8D580 ] b06bdrv 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbda.sys
13:53:41.0211 0x09f8 b06bdrv - ok
13:53:41.0446 0x09f8 [ B5ACE6968304A3900EEB1EBFD9622DF2, 
1DAA118D8CA3F97B34DF3D3CDA1C78EAB2ED225699FEABE89D331AE0CB7679FA ] b57nd60a 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
13:53:41.0461 0x09f8 b57nd60a - ok
13:53:41.0571 0x09f8 [ FDE360167101B4E45A96F939F388AEB0, 
8D1457E866BBD645C4B9710DFBFF93405CC1193BF9AE42326F2382500B713B82 ] BDESVC 
C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
13:53:41.0571 0x09f8 BDESVC - ok
13:53:41.0602 0x09f8 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746, 
77C008AEDB07FAC66413841D65C952DDB56FE7DCA5E9EF9C8F4130336B838024 ] Beep 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
13:53:41.0602 0x09f8 Beep - ok
13:53:41.0790 0x09f8 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4, 
075D25F47C0D2277E40AF8615571DAA5EB16B1824563632A9A7EC62505C29A4A ] BFE 
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
13:53:41.0790 0x09f8 BFE - ok
13:53:41.0946 0x09f8 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682, 
D511A34D63A6E0E6E7D1879068E2CD3D87ABEAF4936B2EA8CDDAD9F79D60FA04 ] BITS 
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
13:53:41.0977 0x09f8 BITS - ok
13:53:42.0008 0x09f8 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3, 
17E4BECC309C450E7E44F59A9C0BBC24D21BDC66DFBA65B8F198A00BB47A9811 ] blbdrive 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
13:53:42.0008 0x09f8 blbdrive - ok
13:53:42.0055 0x09f8 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5, 
AD4632A6A203CB40970D848315D8ADB9C898349E20D8DF4107C2AE2703A2CF28 ] bowser 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
13:53:42.0071 0x09f8 bowser - ok
13:53:42.0102 0x09f8 [ F09EEE9EDC320B5E1501F749FDE686C8, 
66691114C42E12F4CC6DC4078D4D2FA4029759ACDAF1B59D17383487180E84E3 ] BrFiltLo 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
13:53:42.0102 0x09f8 BrFiltLo - ok
13:53:42.0118 0x09f8 [ B114D3098E9BDB8BEA8B053685831BE6, 
0ED23C1897F35FA00B9C2848DE4ED200E18688AA7825674888054BBC3A3EB92C ] BrFiltUp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
13:53:42.0118 0x09f8 BrFiltUp - ok
13:53:42.0149 0x09f8 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694, 
40011138869F5496A3E78D38C9900B466B6F3877526AC22952DCD528173F4645 ] Browser 
C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
13:53:42.0149 0x09f8 Browser - ok
13:53:42.0196 0x09f8 [ 43BEA8D483BF1870F018E2D02E06A5BD, 
4E6F5A5FD8C796A110B0DC9FF29E31EA78C04518FC1C840EF61BABD58AB10272 ] Brserid 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
13:53:42.0196 0x09f8 Brserid - ok
13:53:42.0227 0x09f8 [ A6ECA2151B08A09CACECA35C07F05B42, 
E2875BB7768ABAF38C3377007AA0A3C281503474D1831E396FB6599721586B0C ] BrSerWdm 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
13:53:42.0227 0x09f8 BrSerWdm - ok
13:53:42.0243 0x09f8 [ B79968002C277E869CF38BD22CD61524, 
50631836502237AF4893ECDCEA43B9031C3DE97433F594D46AF7C3C77F331983 ] BrUsbMdm 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
13:53:42.0258 0x09f8 BrUsbMdm - ok
13:53:42.0258 0x09f8 [ A87528880231C54E75EA7A44943B38BF, 
4C8BBB29FDA76A96840AA47A8613C15D4466F9273A13941C19507008629709C9 ] BrUsbSer 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
13:53:42.0274 0x09f8 BrUsbSer - ok
13:53:42.0274 0x09f8 [ 9DA669F11D1F894AB4EB69BF546A42E8, 
B498B8B6CEF957B73179D1ADAF084BBB57BB3735D810F9BE2C7B1D58A4FD25A4 ] BTHMODEM 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
13:53:42.0290 0x09f8 BTHMODEM - ok
13:53:42.0336 0x09f8 [ 738D0E9272F59EB7A1449C3EC118E6C4, 
FE3D32C2A5E4DC21376A0F89C0B2EE024ECF1A3FB99213CC9BBC986ADF7AF080 ] BTHPORT 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
13:53:42.0352 0x09f8 BTHPORT - ok
13:53:42.0383 0x09f8 [ 95F9C2976059462CBBF227F7AAB10DE9, 
2797AE919FF7606B070FB039CECDB0707CD2131DCAC09C5DF14F443D881C9F34 ] bthserv 
C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
13:53:42.0399 0x09f8 bthserv - ok
13:53:42.0430 0x09f8 [ F188B7394D81010767B6DF3178519A37, 
576304E92FD94908F093A6AB5F4D328F25829BE32EC3CA0D29EBFDF5DE83539B ] BTHUSB 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
13:53:42.0446 0x09f8 BTHUSB - ok
13:53:42.0461 0x09f8 [ B8BD2BB284668C84865658C77574381A, 
6C55BA288B626DF172FDFEA0BD7027FAEBA1F44EF20AB55160D7C7DC6E717D65 ] cdfs 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
13:53:42.0461 0x09f8 cdfs - ok
13:53:42.0493 0x09f8 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416, 
BD07AAD9E20CEAF9FC84E4977C55EA2C45604A2C682AC70B9B9A2199B6713D5B ] cdrom 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
13:53:42.0508 0x09f8 cdrom - ok
13:53:42.0508 0x09f8 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F, 
62A1A92B3C52ADFD0B808D7F69DD50238B5F202421F1786F7EAEAA63F274B3E8 ] CertPropSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
13:53:42.0508 0x09f8 CertPropSvc - ok
13:53:42.0540 0x09f8 [ D7CD5C4E1B71FA62050515314CFB52CF, 
513B5A849899F379F0BC6AB3A8A05C3493C2393C95F036612B96EC6E252E1C64 ] circlass 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
13:53:42.0555 0x09f8 circlass - ok
13:53:42.0586 0x09f8 [ FE1EC06F2253F691FE36217C592A0206, 
B9F122DB5E665ECDF29A5CB8BB6B531236F31A54A95769D6C5C1924C87FE70CE ] CLFS 
C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
13:53:42.0586 0x09f8 CLFS - ok
13:53:42.0633 0x09f8 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29, 
39D3630E623DA25B8444B6D3AAAB16B98E7E289C5619E19A85D47B74C71449F3 ] 
clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework
\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
13:53:42.0649 0x09f8 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
13:53:42.0711 0x09f8 [ D1CEEA2B47CB998321C579651CE3E4F8, 
654013B8FD229A50017B08DEC6CA19C7DDA8CE0771260E057A92625201D539B1 ] 
clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
13:53:42.0711 0x09f8 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
13:53:42.0805 0x09f8 [ E87213F37A13E2B54391E40934F071D0, 
7EB221127EFB5BF158FB03D18EFDA2C55FB6CE3D1A1FE69C01D70DBED02C87E5 ] 
clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework
\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
13:53:42.0821 0x09f8 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
13:53:42.0868 0x09f8 [ 4AEDAB50F83580D0B4D6CF78191F92AA, 
D113C47013B018B45161911B96E93AF96A2F3B34FA47061BF6E7A71FBA03194A ] 
clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
13:53:42.0868 0x09f8 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
13:53:42.0883 0x09f8 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33, 
696039FA63CFEB33487FAA8FD7BBDB220141E9C6E529355D768DFC87999A9C3A ] CmBatt 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
13:53:42.0883 0x09f8 CmBatt - ok
13:53:43.0227 0x09f8 [ 2D1E7E163AB1C927ACBA22CBE4A9F818, 
81CAC4AC46573AE997FA98E4FFD5CE88A9BB8D3BE80CA075490EA3168414E649 ] cmdAgent 
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
13:53:43.0305 0x09f8 cmdAgent - ok
13:53:43.0352 0x09f8 [ E34DF9613C8D24C5CB6F8DF8D74E5586, 
BFE4BC747262439F98A3B39FFF484D350A247143B7F7074BC78C2124798BE448 ] cmderd 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmderd.sys
13:53:43.0352 0x09f8 cmderd - ok
13:53:43.0415 0x09f8 [ D8E4A9A691BBA24EE242A1FDDF6EBAA1, 
EC5D49D746DD1B7D8D403F577EB95EE59923BD8DCDBBFE65B4983EC2A33808D4 ] cmdGuard 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdguard.sys
13:53:43.0430 0x09f8 cmdGuard - ok
13:53:43.0461 0x09f8 [ F6B424B925B67C306BAA85AC79F7A5CC, 
910E86EDFD1750324C70167989DDFE17C9E061822039AE35D6F66113E32320D6 ] cmdHlp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdhlp.sys
13:53:43.0461 0x09f8 cmdHlp - ok
13:53:43.0493 0x09f8 [ E19D3F095812725D88F9001985B94EDD, 
46243C5CCC4981CAC6FA6452FFCEC33329BF172448F1852D52592C9342E0E18B ] cmdide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
13:53:43.0493 0x09f8 cmdide - ok
13:53:43.0540 0x09f8 [ A3574DCC6588D6E09E069D2BE61537EC, 
E9AA0DA9A6C6F22398C2555FA6AA24B2142791B7281E91973842A5E88A2815D4 ] cmdvirth 
C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe
13:53:43.0540 0x09f8 cmdvirth - ok
13:53:43.0618 0x09f8 [ EBF28856F69CF094A902F884CF989706, 
AD6C9F0BC20AA49EEE5478DA0F856F0EA2B414B63208C5FFB03C9D7F5B59765F ] CNG 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
13:53:43.0633 0x09f8 CNG - ok
13:53:43.0680 0x09f8 [ 102DE219C3F61415F964C88E9085AD14, 
CD74CB703381F1382C32CF892FF2F908F4C9412E1BC77234F8FEA5D4666E1BF1 ] Compbatt 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
13:53:43.0680 0x09f8 Compbatt - ok
13:53:43.0696 0x09f8 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8, 
0E4523AA332E242D5C2C61C5717DBA5AB6E42DADB5A7E512505FC2B6CC224959 ] CompositeBus 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
13:53:43.0711 0x09f8 CompositeBus - ok
13:53:43.0711 0x09f8 COMSysApp - ok
13:53:43.0711 0x09f8 [ 1C827878A998C18847245FE1F34EE597, 
41EF7443D8B2733AA35CAC64B4F5F74FAC8BB0DA7D3936B69EC38E2DC3972E60 ] crcdisk 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
13:53:43.0711 0x09f8 crcdisk - ok
13:53:43.0743 0x09f8 [ 6B400F211BEE880A37A1ED0368776BF4, 
2F27C6FA96A1C8CBDA467846DA57E63949A7EA37DB094B13397DDD30114295BD ] CryptSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
13:53:43.0743 0x09f8 CryptSvc - ok
13:53:43.0774 0x09f8 [ 54DA3DFD29ED9F1619B6F53F3CE55E49, 
9177C6907A983296BF188892A894B668A09FFA058FD56B50FE12940D54B0FA5E ] CSC 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
13:53:43.0790 0x09f8 CSC - ok
13:53:43.0852 0x09f8 [ 3AB183AB4D2C79DCF459CD2C1266B043, 
72B0187EBA9DC74E61EC5CB3DC24058DDB768843E865801894AAEAA211610C56 ] CscService 
C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll
13:53:43.0852 0x09f8 CscService - ok
13:53:43.0915 0x09f8 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123, 
C5003F2C912C5CA990E634818D3B4FD72F871900AF2948BD6C4D6400B354B401 ] DcomLaunch 
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
13:53:43.0915 0x09f8 DcomLaunch - ok
13:53:43.0961 0x09f8 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D, 
32061DAC9ED6C1EBA3B367B18D0E965AEEC2DF635DCF794EC39D086D32503AC5 ] defragsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
13:53:43.0961 0x09f8 defragsvc - ok
13:53:43.0977 0x09f8 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4, 
03667BC3EA5003F4236929C10F23D8F108AFCB29DB5559E751FB26DFB318636F ] DfsC 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
13:53:43.0993 0x09f8 DfsC - ok
13:53:44.0008 0x09f8 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E, 
C10D1155D71EABE4ED44C656A8F13078A8A4E850C4A8FBB92D52D173430972B8 ] Dhcp 
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
13:53:44.0024 0x09f8 Dhcp - ok
13:53:44.0040 0x09f8 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3, 
1E44981B684F3E56F5D2439BB7FA78BD1BC876BB2265AE089AEC68F241B05B26 ] discache 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
13:53:44.0040 0x09f8 discache - ok
13:53:44.0071 0x09f8 [ 9819EEE8B5EA3784EC4AF3B137A5244C, 
571BC886E87C888DA96282E381A746D273B58B9074E84D4CA91275E26056D427 ] Disk 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
13:53:44.0071 0x09f8 Disk - ok
13:53:44.0196 0x09f8 [ 1E53C9D46995487DAE3FA9F4236DCEF1, 
A192B1F4DCD971D05CC2098D72B9202DADB212DB42C91D3FE9312585444BDA8F ] 
dldtCATSCustConnectService C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe
13:53:44.0211 0x09f8 dldtCATSCustConnectService - ok
13:53:44.0274 0x09f8 dldt_device - ok
13:53:44.0305 0x09f8 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4, 
15891558F7C1F2BB57A98769601D447ED0D952354A8BB347312D034DC03E0242 ] Dnscache 
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
13:53:44.0305 0x09f8 Dnscache - ok
13:53:44.0352 0x09f8 [ B1FB3DDCA0FDF408750D5843591AFBC6, 
AB6AD9C5E7BA2E3646D0115B67C4800D1CB43B4B12716397657C7ADEEE807304 ] dot3svc 
C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
13:53:44.0368 0x09f8 dot3svc - ok
13:53:44.0399 0x09f8 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820, 
394BBBED4EC7FAD4110F62A43BFE0801D4AC56FFAC6C741C69407B26402311C7 ] DPS 
C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
13:53:44.0399 0x09f8 DPS - ok
13:53:44.0461 0x09f8 [ 9B19F34400D24DF84C858A421C205754, 
967AF267B4124BADA8F507CEBF25F2192D146A4D63BE71B45BFC03C5DA7F21A7 ] drmkaud 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
13:53:44.0477 0x09f8 drmkaud - ok
13:53:44.0524 0x09f8 [ 88612F1CE3BF42256913BF6E61C70D52, 
7CF190F83FA8F15C33008EB381D3E345CEF37CBC046227DED26B36799EF4D9A7 ] DXGKrnl 
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
13:53:44.0555 0x09f8 DXGKrnl - ok
13:53:44.0586 0x09f8 [ EDC6E9C057C9D7F83EEA22B4CEF5DCAD, 
967829CE37158020F6026C588260FCFC6F9852DDDACD622FAF7AB75121DF5B3D ] E1G60 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys
13:53:44.0586 0x09f8 E1G60 - ok
13:53:44.0618 0x09f8 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633, 
0C967DBC3636A76A696997192A158AA92A1AF19F01E3C66D5BF91818A8FAEA76 ] EapHost 
C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
13:53:44.0618 0x09f8 EapHost - ok
13:53:44.0774 0x09f8 [ DC5D737F51BE844D8C82C695EB17372F, 
6D4022D9A46EDE89CEF0FAEADCC94C903234DFC460C0180D24FF9E38E8853017 ] ebdrv 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbda.sys
13:53:44.0821 0x09f8 ebdrv - ok
13:53:44.0868 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] EFS 
C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
13:53:44.0868 0x09f8 EFS - ok
13:53:44.0930 0x09f8 [ C4002B6B41975F057D98C439030CEA07, 
3D2484FBB832EFB90504DD406ED1CF3065139B1FE1646471811F3A5679EF75F1 ] ehRecvr 
C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
13:53:44.0946 0x09f8 ehRecvr - ok
13:53:44.0961 0x09f8 [ 4705E8EF9934482C5BB488CE28AFC681, 
359E9EC5693CE0BE89082E1D5D8F5C5439A5B985010FF0CB45C11E3CFE30637D ] ehSched 
C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
13:53:44.0961 0x09f8 ehSched - ok
13:53:45.0008 0x09f8 [ 0E5DA5369A0FCAEA12456DD852545184, 
9A64AC5396F978C3B92794EDCE84DCA938E4662868250F8C18FA7C2C172233F8 ] elxstor 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
13:53:45.0024 0x09f8 elxstor - ok
13:53:45.0040 0x09f8 [ 34A3C54752046E79A126E15C51DB409B, 
7D5B5E150C7C73666F99CBAFF759029716C86F16B927E0078D77F8A696616D75 ] ErrDev 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
13:53:45.0040 0x09f8 ErrDev - ok
13:53:45.0118 0x09f8 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0, 
24121751B7306225AD1C808442D7B030DEF377E9316AA0A3C5C7460E87317881 ] EventSystem 
C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
13:53:45.0118 0x09f8 EventSystem - ok
13:53:45.0149 0x09f8 [ A510C654EC00C1E9BDD91EEB3A59823B, 
76CD277730F7B08D375770CD373D786160F34D1481AF0536BA1A5D2727E255F5 ] exfat 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
13:53:45.0149 0x09f8 exfat - ok
13:53:45.0180 0x09f8 [ 0ADC83218B66A6DB380C330836F3E36D, 
798D6F83B5DBCC1656595E0A96CF12087FCCBE19D1982890D0CE5F629B328B29 ] fastfat 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
13:53:45.0180 0x09f8 fastfat - ok
13:53:45.0227 0x09f8 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB, 
7F52AE222FF28503B6FC4A5852BD0CAEAF187BE69AF4B577D3DE474C24366099 ] Fax 
C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
13:53:45.0243 0x09f8 Fax - ok
13:53:45.0243 0x09f8 [ D765D19CD8EF61F650C384F62FAC00AB, 
9F0A483A043D3BA873232AD3BA5F7BF9173832550A27AF3E8BD433905BD2A0EE ] fdc 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
13:53:45.0258 0x09f8 fdc - ok
13:53:45.0274 0x09f8 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86, 
6D4DDC2973DB25CE0C7646BC85EFBCC004EBE35EA683F62162AE317C6F1D8DFE ] fdPHost 
C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
13:53:45.0274 0x09f8 fdPHost - ok
13:53:45.0290 0x09f8 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644, 
52D59D3D628D5661F83F090F33F744F6916E0CC1F76E5A33983E06EB66AE19F8 ] FDResPub 
C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
13:53:45.0290 0x09f8 FDResPub - ok
13:53:45.0305 0x09f8 [ 655661BE46B5F5F3FD454E2C3095B930, 
549C8E2A2A37757E560D55FFA6BFDD838205F17E40561E67F0124C934272CD1A ] FileInfo 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
13:53:45.0321 0x09f8 FileInfo - ok
13:53:45.0321 0x09f8 [ 5F671AB5BC87EEA04EC38A6CD5962A47, 
6B61D3363FF3F9C439BD51102C284972EAE96ACC0683B9DC7E12D25D0ADC51B6 ] Filetrace 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
13:53:45.0336 0x09f8 Filetrace - ok
13:53:45.0352 0x09f8 [ C172A0F53008EAEB8EA33FE10E177AF5, 
9175A95B323696D1B35C9EFEB7790DD64E6EE0B7021E6C18E2F81009B169D77B ] flpydisk 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
13:53:45.0352 0x09f8 flpydisk - ok
13:53:45.0383 0x09f8 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741, 
F621A4462C9F2904063578C427FAF22D7D66AE9967605C11C798099817CE5331 ] FltMgr 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
13:53:45.0399 0x09f8 FltMgr - ok
13:53:45.0477 0x09f8 [ C4C183E6551084039EC862DA1C945E3D, 
0874A2ACDD24D64965AA9A76E9C818E216880AE4C9A2E07ED932EE404585CEE6 ] FontCache 
C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
13:53:45.0493 0x09f8 FontCache - ok
13:53:45.0555 0x09f8 [ A8B7F3818AB65695E3A0BB3279F6DCE6, 
89FCF10F599767E67A1E011753E34DA44EAA311F105DBF69549009ED932A60F0 ] 
FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF
\PresentationFontCache.exe
13:53:45.0555 0x09f8 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
13:53:45.0571 0x09f8 [ D43703496149971890703B4B1B723EAC, 
F06397B2EDCA61629249D2EF1CBB7827A8BEAB8488246BD85EF6AE1363C0DA6E ] FsDepends 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
13:53:45.0571 0x09f8 FsDepends - ok
13:53:45.0602 0x09f8 [ 6BD9295CC032DD3077C671FCCF579A7B, 
83622FBB0CB923798E7E584BF53CAAF75B8C016E3FF7F0FA35880FF34D1DFE33 ] Fs_Rec 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
13:53:45.0602 0x09f8 Fs_Rec - ok
13:53:45.0649 0x09f8 [ 8F6322049018354F45F05A2FD2D4E5E0, 
73BF0FB4EBD7887E992DDEBB79E906958D6678F8D1107E8C368F5A0514D80359 ] fvevol 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
13:53:45.0649 0x09f8 fvevol - ok
13:53:45.0665 0x09f8 [ 8C778D335C9D272CFD3298AB02ABE3B6, 
85F0B13926B0F693FA9E70AA58DE47100E4B6F893772EBE4300C37D9A36E6005 ] gagp30kx 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
13:53:45.0665 0x09f8 gagp30kx - ok
13:53:45.0711 0x09f8 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A, 
2EE60B924E583E847CC24E78B401EF95C69DB777A5B74E1EC963E18D47B94D24 ] gpsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
13:53:45.0727 0x09f8 gpsvc - ok
13:53:45.0758 0x09f8 [ F2523EF6460FC42405B12248338AB2F0, 
B2F3DE8DE1F512D871BC2BC2E8D0E33AB03335BFBC07627C5F88B65024928E19 ] hcw85cir 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
13:53:45.0758 0x09f8 hcw85cir - ok
13:53:45.0805 0x09f8 [ 975761C778E33CD22498059B91E7373A, 
8304E15FBE6876BE57263A03621365DA8C88005EAC532A770303C06799D915D9 ] 
HdAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
13:53:45.0805 0x09f8 HdAudAddService - ok
13:53:45.0836 0x09f8 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB, 
3CF981D668FB2381E52AF2E51E296C6CFB47B0D62249645278479D0111A47955 ] HDAudBus 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
13:53:45.0836 0x09f8 HDAudBus - ok
13:53:45.0868 0x09f8 [ 78E86380454A7B10A5EB255DC44A355F, 
11F3ED7ACFFA3024B9BD504F81AC39F5B4CED5A8A425E8BADF7132EFEDB9BD64 ] HidBatt 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
13:53:45.0868 0x09f8 HidBatt - ok
13:53:45.0883 0x09f8 [ 7FD2A313F7AFE5C4DAB14798C48DD104, 
94CBFD4506CBDE4162CEB3367BAB042D19ACA6785954DC0B554D4164B9FCD0D4 ] HidBth 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
13:53:45.0883 0x09f8 HidBth - ok
13:53:45.0915 0x09f8 [ 0A77D29F311B88CFAE3B13F9C1A73825, 
8615DC6CEFB591505CE16E054A71A4F371B827DDFD5E980777AB4233DCFDA01D ] HidIr 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
13:53:45.0915 0x09f8 HidIr - ok
13:53:45.0930 0x09f8 [ BD9EB3958F213F96B97B1D897DEE006D, 
4D01CBF898B528B3A4E5A683DF2177300AFABD7D4CB51F1A7891B1B545499631 ] hidserv 
C:\Windows\system32\hidserv.dll
13:53:45.0946 0x09f8 hidserv - ok
13:53:45.0977 0x09f8 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536, 
FD11D5E02C32D658B28FCC35688AB66CCB5D3A0A0D74C82AE0F0B6C67B568A0F ] HidUsb 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
13:53:45.0977 0x09f8 HidUsb - ok
13:53:45.0993 0x09f8 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2, 
9935BE2E58788E79328293AF2F202CB0F6042441B176F75ACC5AEA93C8E05531 ] hkmsvc 
C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
13:53:46.0008 0x09f8 hkmsvc - ok
13:53:46.0040 0x09f8 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD, 
70402FA73A5A2A8BB557AAC8F531E373077D28DE5F40A1F3F14B940BE01CD2E1 ] 
HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
13:53:46.0055 0x09f8 HomeGroupListener - ok
13:53:46.0071 0x09f8 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89, 
7D34A742AC486294D82676F8465A3EF26C8AC3317C32B63F62031CB007CFC208 ] 
HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
13:53:46.0086 0x09f8 HomeGroupProvider - ok
13:53:46.0102 0x09f8 [ 39D2ABCD392F3D8A6DCE7B60AE7B8EFC, 
E9E6A1665740CFBC2DD321010007EF42ABA2102AEB9772EE8AA3354664B1E205 ] HpSAMD 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
13:53:46.0118 0x09f8 HpSAMD - ok
13:53:46.0165 0x09f8 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28, 
21C489412EB33A12B22290EB701C19BA57006E8702E76F730954F0784DDE9779 ] HTTP 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
13:53:46.0196 0x09f8 HTTP - ok
13:53:46.0243 0x09f8 [ A5462BD6884960C9DC85ED49D34FF392, 
53E65841AF5B06A2844D0BB6FC4DD3923A323FFA0E4BFC89B3B5CAFB592A3D53 ] hwpolicy 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
13:53:46.0258 0x09f8 hwpolicy - ok
13:53:46.0290 0x09f8 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3, 
65CDDC62B89A60E942C5642C9D8B539EFB69DA8069B4A2E54978154B314531CD ] i8042prt 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
13:53:46.0290 0x09f8 i8042prt - ok
13:53:46.0336 0x09f8 [ AAAF44DB3BD0B9D1FB6969B23ECC8366, 
805AA4A9464002D1AB3832E4106B2AAA1331F4281367E75956062AAE99699385 ] iaStorV 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
13:53:46.0352 0x09f8 iaStorV - ok
13:53:46.0430 0x09f8 [ 5988FC40F8DB5B0739CD1E3A5D0D78BD, 
2B9512324DBA4A97F6AC34E8067EE08E3B6874CD60F6CB4209AFC22A34D2BE99 ] idsvc 
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation
\infocard.exe
13:53:46.0430 0x09f8 idsvc - ok
13:53:46.0446 0x09f8 IEEtwCollectorService - ok
13:53:46.0461 0x09f8 [ 5C18831C61933628F5BB0EA2675B9D21, 
5CD9DE2F8C0256623A417B5C55BF55BB2562BD7AB2C3C83BB3D9886C2FBDA4E4 ] iirsp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
13:53:46.0461 0x09f8 iirsp - ok
13:53:46.0586 0x09f8 [ 344789398EC3EE5A4E00C52B31847946, 
3DA5F08E4B46F4E63456AA588D49E39A6A09A97D0509880C00F327623DB6122D ] IKEEXT 
C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
13:53:46.0602 0x09f8 IKEEXT - ok
13:53:46.0618 0x09f8 [ 7D3B8880385ACFA47174847983C4A7FA, 
CDD3AD80885C6D321C5DFDC8E83F3E673D5FB5A6A49CC45E343F630386D28662 ] inspect 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\inspect.sys
13:53:46.0633 0x09f8 inspect - ok
13:53:46.0680 0x09f8 [ F00F20E70C6EC3AA366910083A0518AA, 
E2F3E9FFD82C802C8BAC309893A3664ACF16A279959C0FDECCA64C3D3C60FD22 ] intelide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
13:53:46.0680 0x09f8 intelide - ok
13:53:46.0696 0x09f8 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1, 
F2386CC09AC6DE4C54189154F7D91C1DB7AA120B13FAE8BA5B579ACF99FCC610 ] intelppm 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
13:53:46.0711 0x09f8 intelppm - ok
13:53:46.0805 0x09f8 [ 0895CDD7F1542FFCC5BBB560EC78BC16, 
383D9FFE7FB313EA201DE877F3D48B5116FFA261EDEF5D0D0FE79F14E9682D25 ] 
IntuitUpdateServiceV4 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service 
v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
13:53:46.0821 0x09f8 IntuitUpdateServiceV4 - ok
13:53:46.0836 0x09f8 [ 098A91C54546A3B878DAD6A7E90A455B, 
044CCE2A0DF56EBE1EFD99B4F6F0A5B9EE12498CA358CF4B2E3A1CFD872823AA ] IPBusEnum 
C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
13:53:46.0852 0x09f8 IPBusEnum - ok
13:53:46.0868 0x09f8 [ C9F0E1BD74365A8771590E9008D22AB6, 
728BC5A6AAE499FDC50EB01577AF16D83C2A9F3B09936DD2A89C01E074BA8E51 ] IpFilterDriver 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
13:53:46.0883 0x09f8 IpFilterDriver - ok
13:53:46.0915 0x09f8 [ 08C2957BB30058E663720C5606885653, 
E13EDF6701512E2A9977A531454932CA5023087CB50E1D2F416B8BCDD92B67BE ] iphlpsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
13:53:46.0930 0x09f8 iphlpsvc - ok
13:53:46.0961 0x09f8 [ 0FC1AEA580957AA8817B8F305D18CA3A, 
7161E4DE91AAFC3FA8BF24FAE4636390C2627DB931505247C0D52C75A31473D9 ] IPMIDRV 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
13:53:46.0961 0x09f8 IPMIDRV - ok
13:53:46.0977 0x09f8 [ AF9B39A7E7B6CAA203B3862582E9F2D0, 
67128BE7EADBE6BD0205B050F96E268948E8660C4BAB259FB0BE03935153D04E ] IPNAT  
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
13:53:46.0993 0x09f8 IPNAT - ok
13:53:47.0008 0x09f8 [ 3ABF5E7213EB28966D55D58B515D5CE9, 
A352BCC5B6B9A28805B15CAFB235676F1FAFF0D2394F88C03089EB157D6188AE ] IRENUM 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
13:53:47.0024 0x09f8 IRENUM - ok
13:53:47.0024 0x09f8 [ 2F7B28DC3E1183E5EB418DF55C204F38, 
D40410A760965925D6F10959B2043F7BD4F68EAFCF5E743AF11AD860BD136548 ] isapnp 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
13:53:47.0040 0x09f8 isapnp - ok
13:53:47.0055 0x09f8 [ D931D7309DEB2317035B07C9F9E6B0BD, 
13AD84172ED8C6153F8A98499C01733B74E48464CE07D099508E38D409913ED3 ] iScsiPrt 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
13:53:47.0071 0x09f8 iScsiPrt - ok
13:53:47.0086 0x09f8 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5, 
450C5BAD54CCE2AFCDFF1B6E7F8E1A8446D9D3255DF9D36C29A8F848048AAD93 ] kbdclass 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
13:53:47.0102 0x09f8 kbdclass - ok
13:53:47.0102 0x09f8 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484, 
86C6824ED7ED6FA8F306DB6319A0FD688AA91295AE571262F9D8E96A32225E99 ] kbdhid 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
13:53:47.0102 0x09f8 kbdhid - ok
13:53:47.0118 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] KeyIso 
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
13:53:47.0118 0x09f8 KeyIso - ok
13:53:47.0149 0x09f8 [ 8F489706472F7E9A06BAAA198703FA64, 
F020406690FB38EABD82D63B91D33039CC93ED52A5497AE12BAF475F22D0B08A ] KSecDD 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
13:53:47.0180 0x09f8 KSecDD - ok
13:53:47.0211 0x09f8 [ 868A2CAAB12EFC7A021682BCA0EEC54C, 
12C4925B5B3D6EA7B6410C01F33158C6EAB50CBD6AF445F8B04ED9899720C2DD ] KSecPkg 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
13:53:47.0227 0x09f8 KSecPkg - ok
13:53:47.0258 0x09f8 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4, 
866A23E69B32A78D378D6CB3B3DA3695FFDFF0FEC3C9F68C8C3F988DF417044B ] ksthunk 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
13:53:47.0258 0x09f8 ksthunk - ok
13:53:47.0290 0x09f8 [ 6AB66E16AA859232F64DEB66887A8C9C, 
5F2B579BEA8098A2994B0DECECDAE7B396E7B5DC5F09645737B9F28BEEA77FFF ] KtmRm 
C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
13:53:47.0305 0x09f8 KtmRm - ok
13:53:47.0321 0x09f8 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6, 
8757599D0AE5302C4CE50861BEBA3A8DD14D7B0DBD916FD5404133688CDFCC40 ] LanmanServer 
C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
13:53:47.0336 0x09f8 LanmanServer - ok
13:53:47.0352 0x09f8 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A, 
B1C67F47DD594D092E6E258F01DF5E7150227CE3131A908A244DEE9F8A1FABF9 ] 
LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
13:53:47.0352 0x09f8 LanmanWorkstation - ok
13:53:47.0368 0x09f8 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827, 
E1729B0CC4CEEE494A0B8817A8E98FF232E3A32FB023566EF0BC71A090262C0C ] lltdio 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
13:53:47.0383 0x09f8 lltdio - ok
13:53:47.0415 0x09f8 [ C1185803384AB3FEED115F79F109427F, 
0414FE73532DCAB17E906438A14711E928CECCD5F579255410C62984DD652700 ] lltdsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
13:53:47.0430 0x09f8 lltdsvc - ok
13:53:47.0446 0x09f8 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8, 
EE64672A990C6145DC5601E2B8CDBE089272A72732F59AF9865DCBA8B1717E70 ] lmhosts 
C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
13:53:47.0461 0x09f8 lmhosts - ok
13:53:47.0493 0x09f8 [ 1A93E54EB0ECE102495A51266DCDB6A6, 
DB6AA86AA36C3A7988BE96E87B5D3251BE7617C54EE8F894D9DC2E267FE3255B ] LSI_FC 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
13:53:47.0493 0x09f8 LSI_FC - ok
13:53:47.0508 0x09f8 [ 1047184A9FDC8BDBFF857175875EE810, 
F2251EDB7736A26D388A0C5CC2FE5FB9C5E109CBB1E3800993554CB21D81AE4B ] LSI_SAS 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
13:53:47.0524 0x09f8 LSI_SAS - ok
13:53:47.0540 0x09f8 [ 30F5C0DE1EE8B5BC9306C1F0E4A75F93, 
88D5740A4E9CC3FA80FA18035DAB441BDC5A039622D666BFDAA525CC9686BD06 ] LSI_SAS2 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
13:53:47.0540 0x09f8 LSI_SAS2 - ok
13:53:47.0555 0x09f8 [ 0504EACAFF0D3C8AED161C4B0D369D4A, 
4D272237C189646F5C80822FD3CBA7C2728E482E2DAAF7A09C8AEF811C89C54D ] LSI_SCSI 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
13:53:47.0555 0x09f8 LSI_SCSI - ok
13:53:47.0571 0x09f8 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E, 
5BA498183B5C4996C694CB0A9A6B66CE6C7A460F6C91BEB9F305486FCC3B7B22 ] luafv 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
13:53:47.0571 0x09f8 luafv - ok
13:53:47.0602 0x09f8 [ 0BE09CD858ABF9DF6ED259D57A1A1663, 
2FD28889B93C8E801F74C1D0769673A461671E0189D0A22C94509E3F0EEB7428 ] Mcx2Svc 
C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
13:53:47.0602 0x09f8 Mcx2Svc - ok
13:53:47.0633 0x09f8 [ A55805F747C6EDB6A9080D7C633BD0F4, 
2DA0E83BF3C8ADEF6F551B6CC1C0A3F6149CDBE6EC60413BA1767C4DE425A728 ] megasas 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
13:53:47.0633 0x09f8 megasas - ok
13:53:47.0665 0x09f8 [ BAF74CE0072480C3B6B7C13B2A94D6B3, 
85CBB4949C090A904464F79713A3418338753D20D7FB811E68F287FDAC1DD834 ] MegaSR 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
13:53:47.0665 0x09f8 MegaSR - ok
13:53:47.0696 0x09f8 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B, 
0DB4AC13A264F19A84DC0BCED54E8E404014CC09C993B172002B1561EC7E265A ] MMCSS 
C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
13:53:47.0711 0x09f8 MMCSS - ok
13:53:47.0727 0x09f8 [ 800BA92F7010378B09F9ED9270F07137, 
94F9AF9E1BE80AE6AC39A2A74EF9FAB115DCAACC011D07DFA8D6A1DDC8A93342 ] Modem 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
13:53:47.0727 0x09f8 Modem - ok
13:53:47.0743 0x09f8 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA, 
701FB0CAD8138C58507BE28845D3E24CE269A040737C29885944A0D851238732 ] monitor 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
13:53:47.0743 0x09f8 monitor - ok
13:53:47.0758 0x09f8 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99, 
7FE7CAF95959F127C6D932C01D539C06D80273C49A09761F6E8331C05B1A7EE7 ] mouclass 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
13:53:47.0758 0x09f8 mouclass - ok
13:53:47.0758 0x09f8 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6, 
5E65264354CD94E844BF1838CA1B8E49080EFA34605A32CF2F6A47A2B97FC183 ] mouhid 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
13:53:47.0774 0x09f8 mouhid - ok
13:53:47.0790 0x09f8 [ 32E7A3D591D671A6DF2DB515A5CBE0FA, 
47CED0B9067AE8BF5EEF60B17ADEE5906BEDCC56E4CB460B7BFBC12BB9A69E63 ] mountmgr 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
13:53:47.0805 0x09f8 mountmgr - ok
13:53:47.0836 0x09f8 [ A44B420D30BD56E145D6A2BC8768EC58, 
B1E4DCA5A1008FA7A0492DC091FB2B820406AE13FD3D44F124E89B1037AF09B8 ] mpio 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
13:53:47.0836 0x09f8 mpio - ok
13:53:47.0868 0x09f8 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F, 
5A3FA2F110029CB4CC4384998EDB59203FDD65EC45E01B897FB684F8956EAD20 ] mpsdrv 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
13:53:47.0868 0x09f8 mpsdrv - ok
13:53:47.0915 0x09f8 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1, 
65F585C87F3F710FD5793FDFA96B740AD8D4317B0C120F4435CCF777300EA4F2 ] MpsSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
13:53:47.0930 0x09f8 MpsSvc - ok
13:53:47.0961 0x09f8 [ 1A4F75E63C9FB84B85DFFC6B63FD5404, 
01AFA6DBB4CDE55FE4EA05BBE8F753A4266F8D072EA1EE01DB79F5126780C21F ] MRxDAV 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
13:53:47.0961 0x09f8 MRxDAV - ok
13:53:47.0977 0x09f8 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC, 
0457B2AEA4E05A91D0E43F317894A614434D8CEBE35020785387F307E231FBE4 ] mrxsmb 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
13:53:47.0993 0x09f8 mrxsmb - ok
13:53:48.0024 0x09f8 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163, 
9B3013AC60BD2D0FF52086658BA5FF486ADE15954A552D7DD590580E8BAE3EFF ] mrxsmb10 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
13:53:48.0024 0x09f8 mrxsmb10 - ok
13:53:48.0055 0x09f8 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C, 
220B33F120C2DD937FE4D5664F4B581DC0ACF78D62EB56B7720888F67B9644CC ] mrxsmb20 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
13:53:48.0055 0x09f8 mrxsmb20 - ok
13:53:48.0086 0x09f8 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796, 
643E158A0948DF331807AEAA391F23960362E46C0A0CF6D22A99020EAE7B10F8 ] msahci 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
13:53:48.0086 0x09f8 msahci - ok
13:53:48.0149 0x09f8 [ DB801A638D011B9633829EB6F663C900, 
B34FD33A215ACCF2905F4B7D061686CDB1CB9C652147AF56AE14686C1F6E3C74 ] msdsm 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
13:53:48.0149 0x09f8 msdsm - ok
13:53:48.0196 0x09f8 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8, 
2FBBEC4CACB5161F68D7C2935852A5888945CA0F107CF8A1C01F4528CE407DE3 ] MSDTC 
C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
13:53:48.0196 0x09f8 MSDTC - ok
13:53:48.0243 0x09f8 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96, 
69F93E15536644C8FD679A20190CFE577F4985D3B1B4A4AA250A168615AE1E99 ] Msfs 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
13:53:48.0258 0x09f8 Msfs - ok
13:53:48.0274 0x09f8 [ F9D215A46A8B9753F61767FA72A20326, 
6F76642B45E0A7EF6BCAB8B37D55CCE2EAA310ED07B76D43FCB88987C2174141 ] mshidkmdf 
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
13:53:48.0274 0x09f8 mshidkmdf - ok
13:53:48.0290 0x09f8 [ D916874BBD4F8B07BFB7FA9B3CCAE29D, 
B229DA150713DEDBC4F05386C9D9DC3BC095A74F44F3081E88311AB73BC992A1 ] msisadrv 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
13:53:48.0305 0x09f8 msisadrv - ok
13:53:48.0336 0x09f8 [ 808E98FF49B155C522E6400953177B08, 
F873F5BFF0984C5165DF67E92874D3F6EB8D86F9B5AD17013A0091CA33A1A3D5 ] MSiSCSI 
C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
13:53:48.0336 0x09f8 MSiSCSI - ok
13:53:48.0336 0x09f8 msiserver - ok
13:53:48.0352 0x09f8 [ 49CCF2C4FEA34FFAD8B1B59D49439366, 
E5752EA57C7BDAD5F53E3BC441A415E909AC602CAE56234684FB8789A20396C7 ] MSKSSRV 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
13:53:48.0368 0x09f8 MSKSSRV - ok
13:53:48.0383 0x09f8 [ BDD71ACE35A232104DDD349EE70E1AB3, 
27464A66868513BE6A01B75D7FC5B0D6B71842E4E20CE3F76B15C071A0618BBB ] MSPCLOCK 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
13:53:48.0383 0x09f8 MSPCLOCK - ok
13:53:48.0383 0x09f8 [ 4ED981241DB27C3383D72092B618A1D0, 
E12F121E641249DB3491141851B59E1496F4413EDF58E863388F1C229838DFCC ] MSPQM 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
13:53:48.0399 0x09f8 MSPQM - ok
13:53:48.0430 0x09f8 [ 759A9EEB0FA9ED79DA1FB7D4EF78866D, 
64E3BC613EC4872B1B344CBF71EE15BE195592E3244C1EE099C6F8B95A40F133 ] MsRPC 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
13:53:48.0446 0x09f8 MsRPC - ok
13:53:48.0461 0x09f8 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288, 
B1D8F8A75006B6E99214CA36D27A8594EF8D952F315BEB201E9BAC9DE3E64D42 ] mssmbios 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
13:53:48.0461 0x09f8 mssmbios - ok
13:53:48.0493 0x09f8 [ 2E66F9ECB30B4221A318C92AC2250779, 
DF175E1AB6962303E57F26DAE5C5C1E40B8640333F3E352A64F6A5F1301586CD ] MSTEE 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
13:53:48.0493 0x09f8 MSTEE - ok
13:53:48.0508 0x09f8 [ 7EA404308934E675BFFDE8EDF0757BCD, 
306CD02D89CFCFE576242360ED5F9EEEDCAFC43CD43B7D2977AE960F9AEC3232 ] MTConfig 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
13:53:48.0508 0x09f8 MTConfig - ok
13:53:48.0524 0x09f8 [ F9A18612FD3526FE473C1BDA678D61C8, 
32F7975B5BAA447917F832D9E3499B4B6D3E90D73F478375D0B70B36C524693A ] Mup 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
13:53:48.0540 0x09f8 Mup - ok
13:53:48.0571 0x09f8 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD, 
BD540499F74E8F59A020D935D18E36A3A97C1A6EC59C8208436469A31B16B260 ] napagent 
C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
13:53:48.0571 0x09f8 napagent - ok
13:53:48.0618 0x09f8 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33, 
54C2E77BCE1037711A11313AC25B8706109098C10A31AA03AEB7A185E97800D7 ] NativeWifiP 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
13:53:48.0633 0x09f8 NativeWifiP - ok
13:53:48.0758 0x09f8 [ 760E38053BF56E501D562B70AD796B88, 
F856E81A975D44F8684A6F2466549CEEDFAEB3950191698555A93A1206E0A42D ] NDIS 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
13:53:48.0774 0x09f8 NDIS - ok
13:53:48.0790 0x09f8 [ 9F9A1F53AAD7DA4D6FEF5BB73AB811AC, 
D7E5446E83909AE25506BB98FBDD878A529C87963E3C1125C4ABAB25823572BC ] NdisCap 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
13:53:48.0790 0x09f8 NdisCap - ok
13:53:48.0805 0x09f8 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5, 
32873D95339600F6EEFA51847D12C563FF01F320DC59055B242FA2887C99F9D6 ] NdisTapi 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
13:53:48.0805 0x09f8 NdisTapi - ok
13:53:48.0836 0x09f8 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356, 
BA3AD0A33416DA913B4242C6BE8C3E5812AD2B20BA6C11DD3094F2E8EB56E683 ] Ndisuio 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
13:53:48.0836 0x09f8 Ndisuio - ok
13:53:48.0852 0x09f8 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11, 
881E9346D3C02405B7850ADC37E720990712EC9C666A0CE96E252A487FD2CE77 ] NdisWan 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
13:53:48.0852 0x09f8 NdisWan - ok
13:53:48.0868 0x09f8 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879, 
4242E2D42CCFC859B2C0275C5331798BC0BDA68E51CF4650B6E64B1332071023 ] NDProxy 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
13:53:48.0883 0x09f8 NDProxy - ok
13:53:48.0899 0x09f8 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4, 
DBF6D6A60AB774FCB0F464FF2D285A7521D0A24006687B243AB46B17D8032062 ] NetBIOS 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
13:53:48.0899 0x09f8 NetBIOS - ok
13:53:48.0915 0x09f8 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068, 
7426A9B8BA27D3225928DDEFBD399650ABB90798212F56B7D12158AC22CCCE37 ] NetBT 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
13:53:48.0930 0x09f8 NetBT - ok
13:53:48.0930 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] Netlogon 
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
13:53:48.0946 0x09f8 Netlogon - ok
13:53:48.0977 0x09f8 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E, 
37AE692B3481323134125EF58F2C3CBC20177371AF2F5874F53DD32A827CB936 ] Netman 
C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
13:53:48.0993 0x09f8 Netman - ok
13:53:49.0024 0x09f8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, 
CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] 
NetMsmqActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
13:53:49.0040 0x09f8 NetMsmqActivator - ok
13:53:49.0040 0x09f8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, 
CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] 
NetPipeActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
13:53:49.0040 0x09f8 NetPipeActivator - ok
13:53:49.0086 0x09f8 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8, 
2E8645285921EDB98BB2173E11E57459C888D52E80D85791D169C869DE8813B9 ] netprofm 
C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
13:53:49.0086 0x09f8 netprofm - ok
13:53:49.0102 0x09f8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, 
CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] 
NetTcpActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
13:53:49.0102 0x09f8 NetTcpActivator - ok
13:53:49.0102 0x09f8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, 
CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] 
NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
13:53:49.0102 0x09f8 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
13:53:49.0118 0x09f8 [ 77889813BE4D166CDAB78DDBA990DA92, 
2EF531AE502B943632EEC66A309A8BFCDD36120A5E1473F4AAF3C2393AD0E6A3 ] nfrd960 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
13:53:49.0133 0x09f8 nfrd960 - ok
13:53:49.0211 0x09f8 [ 8AD77806D336673F270DB31645267293, 
E23F324913554A23CD043DD27D4305AF62F48C0561A0FC7B7811E55B74B1BE79 ] NlaSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
13:53:49.0227 0x09f8 NlaSvc - ok
13:53:49.0243 0x09f8 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7, 
D8957EF7060A69DBB3CD6B2C45B1E4143592AB8D018471E17AC04668157DC67F ] Npfs 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
13:53:49.0243 0x09f8 Npfs - ok
13:53:49.0274 0x09f8 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528, 
497A1DCC5646EC22119273216DF10D5442D16F83E4363770F507518CF6EAA53A ] nsi 
C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
13:53:49.0274 0x09f8 nsi - ok
13:53:49.0290 0x09f8 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001, 
133023B7E4BA8049C4CAED3282BDD25571D1CC25FAC3B820C7F981D292689D76 ] nsiproxy 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
13:53:49.0290 0x09f8 nsiproxy - ok
13:53:49.0430 0x09f8 [ B98F8C6E31CD07B2E6F71F7F648E38C0, 
2FEA100B80680FBBF644CB6763738804155DF1E94A6542CAE2B2786D770D554E ] Ntfs 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
13:53:49.0461 0x09f8 Ntfs - ok
13:53:49.0477 0x09f8 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1, 
181188599FD5D4DE33B97010D9E0CAEABAB9A3EF50712FE7F9AA0735CD0666D6 ] Null 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
13:53:49.0493 0x09f8 Null - ok
13:53:49.0508 0x09f8 [ 0A92CB65770442ED0DC44834632F66AD, 
581327F07A68DBD5CC749214BE5F1211FC2CE41C7A4F0656B680AFB51A35ACE7 ] nvraid 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
13:53:49.0524 0x09f8 nvraid - ok
13:53:49.0540 0x09f8 [ DAB0E87525C10052BF65F06152F37E4A, 
AD9BFF0D5FD3FFB95C758B478E1F6A9FE45E7B37AEC71EB5070D292FEAAEDF37 ] nvstor 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
13:53:49.0555 0x09f8 nvstor - ok
13:53:49.0602 0x09f8 [ 270D7CD42D6E3979F6DD0146650F0E05, 
752489E54C9004EDCBE1F1F208FFD864DA5C83E59A2DDE6B3E0D63ECA996F76F ] nv_agp 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
13:53:49.0602 0x09f8 nv_agp - ok
13:53:49.0618 0x09f8 [ 3589478E4B22CE21B41FA1BFC0B8B8A0, 
AD2469FC753FE552CB809FF405A9AB23E7561292FE89117E3B3B62057EFF0203 ] ohci1394 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
13:53:49.0633 0x09f8 ohci1394 - ok
13:53:49.0711 0x09f8 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B, 
70964A0ED9011EA94044E15FA77EDD9CF535CC79ED8E03A3721FF007E69595CC ] ose 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
13:53:49.0711 0x09f8 ose - ok
13:53:49.0961 0x09f8 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34, 
1DD0DD35E4158F95765EE6639F217DF03A0A19E624E020DBA609268C08A13846 ] osppsvc 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform
\OSPPSVC.EXE
13:53:50.0040 0x09f8 osppsvc - ok
13:53:50.0071 0x09f8 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE, 
E51F373F2DBEAEE516B42BAE8C1B5BB68D00B881323E842CB6EDEC0A183CFFC3 ] p2pimsvc 
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
13:53:50.0086 0x09f8 p2pimsvc - ok
13:53:50.0149 0x09f8 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3, 
FEFD3447692C277D59EEC7BF218552C8BB6B8C98C26E973675549628408B94CE ] p2psvc 
C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
13:53:50.0165 0x09f8 p2psvc - ok
13:53:50.0227 0x09f8 [ B1CF8ECB98B5837888A8F176405605D6, 
6CBECF3A1F4654D98B0EB81D9D98EA1F9A8CB76B0783818CD38F1FD1EF842807 ] Parallels 
Coherence Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services
\coherence.exe
13:53:50.0227 0x09f8 Parallels Coherence Service - ok
13:53:50.0274 0x09f8 [ 32918CD953BD7E97E3356100D1462028, 
0944FECCB9474D37B5458049AB0545BAC82A5DFC044395FC8901791440E86289 ] Parallels 
Tools Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services
\prl_tools_service.exe
13:53:50.0274 0x09f8 Parallels Tools Service - ok
13:53:50.0305 0x09f8 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887, 
0D116D49EF9ABB57DA005764F25E692622210627FC2048F06A989B12FA8D0A80 ] Parport 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
13:53:50.0305 0x09f8 Parport - ok
13:53:50.0352 0x09f8 [ E9766131EEADE40A27DC27D2D68FBA9C, 
63C295EC96DBD25F1A8B908295CCB86B54F2A77A02AAA11E5D9160C2C1A492B6 ] partmgr 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
13:53:50.0352 0x09f8 partmgr - ok
13:53:50.0383 0x09f8 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257, 
04C072969B58657602EB0C21CEDF24FCEE14E61B90A0F758F93925EF2C9FC32D ] PcaSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
13:53:50.0399 0x09f8 PcaSvc - ok
13:53:50.0415 0x09f8 [ 94575C0571D1462A0F70BDE6BD6EE6B3, 
7139BAC653EA94A3DD3821CAB35FC5E22F4CCA5ACC2BAABDAA27E4C3C8B27FC9 ] pci 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
13:53:50.0430 0x09f8 pci - ok
13:53:50.0446 0x09f8 [ B5B8B5EF2E5CB34DF8DCF8831E3534FA, 
F2A7CC645B96946CC65BF60E14E70DC09C848D27C7943CE5DEA0C01A6B863480 ] pciide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
13:53:50.0461 0x09f8 pciide - ok
13:53:50.0477 0x09f8 [ B2E81D4E87CE48589F98CB8C05B01F2F, 
6763BEE7270A4873B3E131BFB92313E2750FCBD0AD73C23D1C4F98F7DF73DE14 ] pcmcia 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
13:53:50.0493 0x09f8 pcmcia - ok
13:53:50.0508 0x09f8 [ D6B9C2E1A11A3A4B26A182FFEF18F603, 
BBA5FE08B1DDD6243118E11358FD61B10E850F090F061711C3CB207CE5FBBD36 ] pcw 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
13:53:50.0524 0x09f8 pcw - ok
13:53:50.0555 0x09f8 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E, 
FB2D61145980A2899D1B7729184C54070315B0E63C9A22400A76CCD39E00029C ] PEAUTH 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
13:53:50.0571 0x09f8 PEAUTH - ok
13:53:50.0633 0x09f8 [ B9B0A4299DD2D76A4243F75FD54DC680, 
BBF62E9628131FA396EB08D63B76D2D5FBDD61339E92B759125A066470D1C039 ] PeerDistSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\peerdistsvc.dll
13:53:50.0665 0x09f8 PeerDistSvc - ok
13:53:50.0758 0x09f8 [ E495E408C93141E8FC72DC0C6046DDFA, 
489B957DADA0DC128A09468F1AD082DCC657E86053208EA06A12937BE86FB919 ] PerfHost 
C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
13:53:50.0758 0x09f8 PerfHost - ok
13:53:50.0852 0x09f8 [ C7CF6A6E137463219E1259E3F0F0DD6C, 
08D7244F52AA17DD669AA6F77C291DAC88E7B2D1887DE422509C1F83EC85F3DD ] pla 
C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
13:53:50.0868 0x09f8 pla - ok
13:53:50.0930 0x09f8 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129, 
57D9764AE6BCE33B242C399CDFC10DD405975BD6411CA8C75FBCD06EEB8442A9 ] PlugPlay 
C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
13:53:50.0946 0x09f8 PlugPlay - ok
13:53:51.0008 0x09f8 [ F485770EEC8959684CC4C4786B63C06C, 
34ECC6D83782A2F8E9E32456F3C6C527999283775626C772D0354D232A10604A ] Pml Driver 
HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
13:53:51.0008 0x09f8 Pml Driver HPZ12 - ok
13:53:51.0040 0x09f8 [ 7195581CEC9BB7D12ABE54036ACC2E38, 
9C4E5D6EA984148F2663DC529083408B2248DFF6DAAC85D9195F80A722782315 ] PNRPAutoReg 
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
13:53:51.0055 0x09f8 PNRPAutoReg - ok
13:53:51.0071 0x09f8 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE, 
E51F373F2DBEAEE516B42BAE8C1B5BB68D00B881323E842CB6EDEC0A183CFFC3 ] PNRPsvc 
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
13:53:51.0086 0x09f8 PNRPsvc - ok
13:53:51.0102 0x09f8 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389, 
2ADA3EA69A5D7EC2A4D2DD89178DB94EAFDDF95F07B0070D654D9F7A5C12A044 ] PolicyAgent 
C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
13:53:51.0118 0x09f8 PolicyAgent - ok
13:53:51.0133 0x09f8 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184, 
66203CE70A5EDE053929A940F38924C6792239CCCE10DD2C1D90D5B4D6748B55 ] Power 
C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
13:53:51.0133 0x09f8 Power - ok
13:53:51.0165 0x09f8 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9, 
38ADC6052696D110CA5F393BC586791920663F5DA66934C2A824DDA9CD89C763 ] PptpMiniport 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
13:53:51.0165 0x09f8 PptpMiniport - ok
13:53:51.0196 0x09f8 PrlVssProvider - ok
13:53:51.0211 0x09f8 [ 0B4214C86002353416B2A22C1D8258B9, 
9C64E9D171BE8FB79A5CBB846BAB964DAA71D51C4FAFB68194CAEC60E7077DBF ] prl_boot 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\prl_boot.sys
13:53:51.0227 0x09f8 prl_boot - ok
13:53:51.0258 0x09f8 [ 6C455BCC92EC22F758E9E1FF6DDC6210, 
E68D1F283E83149196E8AD5DAC73FABE9B6ACCB1647E84242C07C7B5A3744DDD ] prl_dd 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_kmdd.sys
13:53:51.0274 0x09f8 prl_dd - ok
13:53:51.0290 0x09f8 [ 432F2102A3019927B252173FC23B66E6, 
3B112E8A9C731C87399D551B2C6C2E2521A0C2B0876B0C5F41E47D52422A5544 ] prl_eth5 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_eth5.sys
13:53:51.0305 0x09f8 prl_eth5 - ok
13:53:51.0336 0x09f8 [ 1D8C472A9C073F158A8E4CAD9A2BDF64, 
66B2902ABD46F41034BDF81452DC3A98059C57A6B4F9FDBE82D808F14BE035A6 ] prl_fs 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_fs.sys
13:53:51.0352 0x09f8 prl_fs - ok
13:53:51.0368 0x09f8 [ 1D20F7EE69B8127E82D3628B11E63AC9, 
DD4498DD4A6085C91D6F6C6C8F2A4D077E06CD4AC7AFF7C735B160E5ECA9DF70 ] prl_memdev 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_memdev.sys
13:53:51.0383 0x09f8 prl_memdev - ok
13:53:51.0415 0x09f8 [ EC928334CF57C82F318F2FAC53D5A51A, 
2E5512AF7740E3F012036FA2A217F1E0F85FDEB2F63A46767908F8A27E191635 ] prl_mouf 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_mouf.sys
13:53:51.0430 0x09f8 prl_mouf - ok
13:53:51.0461 0x09f8 [ 5D21A898072494681D0FE3B7ECD17938, 
3C376C932FCC0A52DC460DD5AEE3E84F481375154E77651C2033A3CA4D4C840C ] prl_pv64 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_pv64.sys
13:53:51.0461 0x09f8 prl_pv64 - ok
13:53:51.0477 0x09f8 [ 046AF6B7BBA7B2356F59B5A32FF4C9D9, 
3E02D24C68E9BC7D009AD956C0B6FA8168327EAADD941DB3A825F38D17942ED2 ] prl_scsi 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_scsi.sys
13:53:51.0477 0x09f8 prl_scsi - ok
13:53:51.0493 0x09f8 [ 9F9336B6213884FCA67432ABB897B446, 
E27AC772AF77436A7D715BF47342A08CD047BF3760E276C16934BF8E9A737852 ] prl_sound 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_sound.sys
13:53:51.0508 0x09f8 prl_sound - ok
13:53:51.0555 0x09f8 [ D299E0956A24AF192FE9366961FDE90C, 
646166C774BBBDB37E4BA5DCE581EBB2DCE45F13EB8BA12C1E491F1F5BD112F9 ] prl_strg 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_strg.sys
13:53:51.0571 0x09f8 prl_strg - ok
13:53:51.0602 0x09f8 [ F4109D006DA3F7F8F28839F32E363E72, 
164B3FB09DB6DAE3838CDAEE47CA39312A398F9091FD6FCEEA7DD9C20090009B ] prl_tg 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_tg.sys
13:53:51.0602 0x09f8 prl_tg - ok
13:53:51.0602 0x09f8 [ 1664E4EDEF32AE40B3B6DBB55AE4FAA1, 
FBA489AE60E39F33E29287ABB5BF1822C05248CA44BABE823FCC1EC83A851577 ] prl_time 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_time.sys
13:53:51.0602 0x09f8 prl_time - ok
13:53:51.0618 0x09f8 [ 5CAB3F13CC115D0BCA0A823BE61F8D98, 
A710B7A53BF78D614967004168D820FFF51A1AA8CE9E2B0E5A4D939C9FE11A0D ] prl_uprof 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_uprof.dll
13:53:51.0618 0x09f8 prl_uprof - ok
13:53:51.0649 0x09f8 [ 0D922E23C041EFB1C3FAC2A6F943C9BF, 
855418A6A58DCAFB181A1A68613B3E203AFB0A9B3D9D26D0C521F9F613B4EAD5 ] Processor 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
13:53:51.0649 0x09f8 Processor - ok
13:53:51.0696 0x09f8 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8, 
1225FED810BE8E0729EEAE5B340035CCBB9BACD3EF247834400F9B72D05ACE48 ] ProfSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
13:53:51.0696 0x09f8 ProfSvc - ok
13:53:51.0711 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] 
ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
13:53:51.0711 0x09f8 ProtectedStorage - ok
13:53:51.0727 0x09f8 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D, 
F6F83A616B1F1C6C0DF6D2EC2513E6C23FD4FAA6D36518B8676C619AB74957B4 ] Psched 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
13:53:51.0743 0x09f8 Psched - ok
13:53:51.0774 0x09f8 [ DD3FD48D69F5FBBB21D46D1514C1C2DB, 
2B188E3AC4BD9B608D375DD550507717852C2AF7C0F99FFED90098999B9D4F01 ] PSI 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\psi_mf_amd64.sys
13:53:51.0774 0x09f8 PSI - ok
13:53:51.0805 0x09f8 [ 05A0C2744CEAC6F1B723EC469B650EF0, 
D9F2E0E4431217C6A7CDE38D36362CD5A06E93B9F45F92638120EF151089B370 ] PSKMAD 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PSKMAD.sys
13:53:51.0821 0x09f8 PSKMAD - ok
13:53:51.0899 0x09f8 [ A53A15A11EBFD21077463EE2C7AFEEF0, 
6002B012A75045DEA62640A864A8721EADE2F8B65BEB5F5BA76D8CD819774489 ] ql2300 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
13:53:51.0915 0x09f8 ql2300 - ok
13:53:51.0961 0x09f8 [ 4F6D12B51DE1AAEFF7DC58C4D75423C8, 
FB6ABAB741CED66A79E31A45111649F2FA3E26CEE77209B5296F789F6F7D08DE ] ql40xx 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
13:53:51.0961 0x09f8 ql40xx - ok
13:53:52.0008 0x09f8 [ 906191634E99AEA92C4816150BDA3732, 
A0305436384104C3B559F9C73902DA19B96B518413379E397C5CDAB0B2B9418F ] QWAVE 
C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
13:53:52.0024 0x09f8 QWAVE - ok
13:53:52.0040 0x09f8 [ 76707BB36430888D9CE9D705398ADB6C, 
35C1D1D05F98AC29A33D3781F497A0B40A3CB9CDF25FE1F28F574E40DDF70535 ] QWAVEdrv 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
13:53:52.0040 0x09f8 QWAVEdrv - ok
13:53:52.0055 0x09f8 [ 5A0DA8AD5762FA2D91678A8A01311704, 
8A64EB5DBAB7048A9E42A21CEB62CCD5B007A80C199892D7F8C69B48E8A255EF ] RasAcd 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
13:53:52.0055 0x09f8 RasAcd - ok
13:53:52.0086 0x09f8 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90, 
62C70DA127F48F796F8897BBFA23AB6EB080CC923F0F091DFA384A93F5C90CA1 ] RasAgileVpn 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
13:53:52.0086 0x09f8 RasAgileVpn - ok
13:53:52.0133 0x09f8 [ 8F26510C5383B8DBE976DE1CD00FC8C7, 
60E618C010E8A723960636415573FA17EA0BBEF79647196B3BC0B8DEE680E090 ] RasAuto 
C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
13:53:52.0133 0x09f8 RasAuto - ok
13:53:52.0149 0x09f8 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA, 
27307265F743DE3A3A3EC1B2C472A3D85FDD0AEC458E0B1177593141EE072698 ] Rasl2tp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
13:53:52.0165 0x09f8 Rasl2tp - ok
13:53:52.0180 0x09f8 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2, 
1B848D81705081FD2E18AC762DA7F51455657DAF860BF363DC15925A148BCADA ] RasMan 
C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
13:53:52.0196 0x09f8 RasMan - ok
13:53:52.0227 0x09f8 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25, 
A514F8A9C304D54BDA8DC60F5A64259B057EC83A1CAAF6D2B58CFD55E9561F72 ] RasPppoe 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
13:53:52.0243 0x09f8 RasPppoe - ok
13:53:52.0258 0x09f8 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB, 
FEC789F82B912F3E14E49524D40FEAA4373B221156F14045E645D7C37859258C ] RasSstp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
13:53:52.0258 0x09f8 RasSstp - ok
13:53:52.0290 0x09f8 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F, 
1FDC6F6853400190C086042933F157814D915C54F26793CAD36CD2607D8810DA ] rdbss 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
13:53:52.0290 0x09f8 rdbss - ok
13:53:52.0305 0x09f8 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D, 
1DF3501BBFFB56C3ECC39DBCC4287D3302216C2208CE22428B8C4967E5DE9D17 ] rdpbus 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
13:53:52.0321 0x09f8 rdpbus - ok
13:53:52.0336 0x09f8 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24, 
A78144D18352EA802C39D9D42921CF97A3E0211766B2169B6755C6FC2D77A804 ] RDPCDD 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
13:53:52.0336 0x09f8 RDPCDD - ok
13:53:52.0352 0x09f8 [ 1B6163C503398B23FF8B939C67747683, 
339A5AA7970FF34FAAB213B655860C5B0DEC5F983A4A11A088017D849F320ACE ] RDPDR 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
13:53:52.0368 0x09f8 RDPDR - ok
13:53:52.0383 0x09f8 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365, 
9AAA5C0D448E821FD85589505D99DF7749715A046BBD211F139E4E652ADDE41F ] RDPENCDD 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
13:53:52.0383 0x09f8 RDPENCDD - ok
13:53:52.0399 0x09f8 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A, 
60C126A1409D1E9C39F1C9E95F70115BF4AF07780AB499F6E10A612540F173F4 ] RDPREFMP 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
13:53:52.0399 0x09f8 RDPREFMP - ok
13:53:52.0415 0x09f8 [ E61608AA35E98999AF9AAEEEA6114B0A, 
F754CDE89DC96786D2A3C4D19EE2AEF1008E634E4DE3C0CBF927436DE90C04A6 ] RDPWD 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
13:53:52.0430 0x09f8 RDPWD - ok
13:53:52.0461 0x09f8 [ 34ED295FA0121C241BFEF24764FC4520, 
AAEE5F00CAA763A5BA51CF56BD7262C03409CD72BD5601490E3EC3FFF929BB5F ] rdyboost 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
13:53:52.0477 0x09f8 rdyboost - ok
13:53:52.0508 0x09f8 [ 254FB7A22D74E5511C73A3F6D802F192, 
3D0FB5840364200DE394F8CC28DA0E334C2B5FA8FF28A41656EE72287F3D3836 ] RemoteAccess 
C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
13:53:52.0524 0x09f8 RemoteAccess - ok
13:53:52.0540 0x09f8 [ E4D94F24081440B5FC5AA556C7C62702, 
147CAA03568DC480F9506E30B84891AB7E433B5EBC05F34FF10F72B00E1C6B22 ] RemoteRegistry 
C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
13:53:52.0555 0x09f8 RemoteRegistry - ok
13:53:52.0571 0x09f8 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB, 
665B5CD9FE905B0EE3F59A7B1A94760F5393EBEE729877D8584349754C2867E8 ] RpcEptMapper 
C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
13:53:52.0586 0x09f8 RpcEptMapper - ok
13:53:52.0618 0x09f8 [ D5BA242D4CF8E384DB90E6A8ED850B8C, 
CB4CB2608B5E31B55FB1A2CF4051E6D08A0C2A5FB231B2116F95938D7577334E ] RpcLocator 
C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
13:53:52.0618 0x09f8 RpcLocator - ok
13:53:52.0665 0x09f8 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123, 
C5003F2C912C5CA990E634818D3B4FD72F871900AF2948BD6C4D6400B354B401 ] RpcSs 
C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
13:53:52.0665 0x09f8 RpcSs - ok
13:53:52.0711 0x09f8 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF, 
D250C69CCC75F2D88E7E624FCC51300E75637333317D53908CCA7E0F117173DD ] rspndr 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
13:53:52.0727 0x09f8 rspndr - ok
13:53:52.0743 0x09f8 [ E60C0A09F997826C7627B244195AB581, 
E8630ED74B38B98BF584E353D992C1311BC36AB7F20A1BB66C9CD65CE1E46F8D ] s3cap 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
13:53:52.0743 0x09f8 s3cap - ok
13:53:52.0758 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] SamSs 
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
13:53:52.0758 0x09f8 SamSs - ok
13:53:52.0930 0x09f8 [ 99DF79C258B3342B6C8A5F802998DE56, 
BA9E343BF84F0C125896A402DDDEBCC52AD3A6E4573253AE1004FF7A9567F62D ] SASDIFSV 
C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASDIFSV64.SYS
13:53:52.0930 0x09f8 SASDIFSV - ok
13:53:52.0977 0x09f8 [ 2859C35C0651E8EB0D86D48E740388F2, 
4AD913E558D51CDE4442C7F4BE42697AD91C0F34C92F2EA63B040830F97AAB77 ] SASKUTIL 
C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASKUTIL64.SYS
13:53:52.0977 0x09f8 SASKUTIL - ok
13:53:53.0086 0x09f8 [ AC03AF3329579FFFB455AA2DAABBE22B, 
7AD3B62ADFEC166F9E256F9FF8BAA0568B2ED7308142BF8F5269E6EAA5E0A656 ] sbp2port 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
13:53:53.0102 0x09f8 sbp2port - ok
13:53:53.0133 0x09f8 [ 9B7395789E3791A3B6D000FE6F8B131E, 
E5F067F3F212BF5481668BE1779CBEF053F511F8967589BE2E865ACB9A620024 ] SCardSvr 
C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
13:53:53.0133 0x09f8 SCardSvr - ok
13:53:53.0180 0x09f8 [ 253F38D0D7074C02FF8DEB9836C97D2B, 
CB5CAFCB8628BB22877F74ACF1DED0BBAED8F4573A74DA7FE94BBBA584889116 ] scfilter 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
13:53:53.0196 0x09f8 scfilter - ok
13:53:53.0290 0x09f8 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A, 
54095E37F0B6CC677A3E9BDD40F4647C713273D197DB341063AA7F342A60C4A7 ] Schedule 
C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
13:53:53.0305 0x09f8 Schedule - ok
13:53:53.0321 0x09f8 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F, 
62A1A92B3C52ADFD0B808D7F69DD50238B5F202421F1786F7EAEAA63F274B3E8 ] SCPolicySvc 
C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
13:53:53.0321 0x09f8 SCPolicySvc - ok
13:53:53.0336 0x09f8 SCWFPFilter - ok
13:53:53.0368 0x09f8 [ 6EA4234DC55346E0709560FE7C2C1972, 
64011E044C16E2F92689E5F7E4666A075E27BBFA61F3264E5D51CE1656C1D5B8 ] SDRSVC 
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
13:53:53.0383 0x09f8 SDRSVC - ok
13:53:53.0415 0x09f8 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186, 
34BBB0459C96B3DE94CCB0D73461562935C583D7BF93828DA4E20A6BC9B7301D ] secdrv 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
13:53:53.0415 0x09f8 secdrv - ok
13:53:53.0430 0x09f8 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87, 
10C4057F6B321EB5237FF619747B74F5401BC17D15A8C7060829E8204A2297F9 ] seclogon 
C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
13:53:53.0430 0x09f8 seclogon - ok
13:53:53.0555 0x09f8 [ 398A81D590424441B2F5C5C08073CADB, 
1E064DFCC49EB0D8A4150276BF796B9DFA030C451570A170EC940F8CBAAD80F3 ] Secunia PSI 
Agent C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
13:53:53.0571 0x09f8 Secunia PSI Agent - ok
13:53:53.0633 0x09f8 [ 8C2D3A80FC90A860F0F24DEB67471481, 
CE4D17B63149C44B4CD5CB7776FD4705DC675F6D2D077D53BE15578294EBC9D4 ] Secunia Update 
Agent C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
13:53:53.0633 0x09f8 Secunia Update Agent - ok
13:53:53.0696 0x09f8 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21, 
E0EB8E80B51E45CA7EB061E705DA0BC07878759418A8519AE6E12326FE79E7C7 ] SENS 
C:\Windows\System32\sens.dll
13:53:53.0696 0x09f8 SENS - ok
13:53:53.0711 0x09f8 [ 0336CFFAFAAB87A11541F1CF1594B2B2, 
8B8A6A33E78A12FB05E29B2E2775850626574AFD2EF88748D65E690A07B10B8D ] SensrSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
13:53:53.0711 0x09f8 SensrSvc - ok
13:53:53.0743 0x09f8 [ CB624C0035412AF0DEBEC78C41F5CA1B, 
A4D937F11E06CAE914347CA1362F4C98EC5EE0C0C80321E360EA1ABD6726F8D4 ] Serenum 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
13:53:53.0743 0x09f8 Serenum - ok
13:53:53.0774 0x09f8 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6, 
8F9776FB84C5D11068EAF1FF1D1A46466C655D64D256A8B1E31DC0C23B5DD22D ] Serial 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
13:53:53.0774 0x09f8 Serial - ok
13:53:53.0774 0x09f8 [ 1C545A7D0691CC4A027396535691C3E3, 
065C30BE598FF4DC55C37E0BBE0CEDF10A370AE2BF5404B42EBBB867A3FFED6D ] sermouse 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
13:53:53.0790 0x09f8 sermouse - ok
13:53:53.0805 0x09f8 [ 0B6231BF38174A1628C4AC812CC75804, 
E569BF1F7F5689E2E917FA6516DB53388A5B8B1C6699DEE030147E853218811D ] SessionEnv 
C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
13:53:53.0821 0x09f8 SessionEnv - ok
13:53:53.0852 0x09f8 [ A554811BCD09279536440C964AE35BBF, 
DA8F893722F803E189D7D4D6C6232ED34505B63A64ED3A0132A5BB7A2BABDE55 ] sffdisk 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
13:53:53.0852 0x09f8 sffdisk - ok
13:53:53.0868 0x09f8 [ FF414F0BAEFEBA59BC6C04B3DB0B87BF, 
B81EF5D26AEB572CAB590F7AD7CA8C89F296420089EF5E6148E972F2DBCA1042 ] sffp_mmc 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
13:53:53.0868 0x09f8 sffp_mmc - ok
13:53:53.0883 0x09f8 [ DD85B78243A19B59F0637DCF284DA63C, 
6730D4F2BAE7E24615746ACC41B42D01DB6068D6504982008ADA1890DE900197 ] sffp_sd 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
13:53:53.0899 0x09f8 sffp_sd - ok
13:53:53.0930 0x09f8 [ A9D601643A1647211A1EE2EC4E433FF4, 
7AC60B4AB48D4BBF1F9681C12EC2A75C72E6E12D30FABC564A24394310E9A5F9 ] sfloppy 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
13:53:53.0930 0x09f8 sfloppy - ok
13:53:54.0008 0x09f8 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE, 
758B73A32902299A313348CE7EC189B20EB4CB398D0180E4EE24B84DAD55F291 ] SharedAccess 
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
13:53:54.0024 0x09f8 SharedAccess - ok
13:53:54.0071 0x09f8 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D, 
2A3BFD0FA9569288E91AE3E72CA1EC39E1450D01E6473CE51157E0F138257923 ] 
ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
13:53:54.0071 0x09f8 ShellHWDetection - ok
13:53:54.0086 0x09f8 [ 843CAF1E5FDE1FFD5FF768F23A51E2E1, 
89CA9F516E42A6B905474D738CDA2C121020A07DBD4E66CFE569DD77D79D7820 ] SiSRaid2 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
13:53:54.0102 0x09f8 SiSRaid2 - ok
13:53:54.0133 0x09f8 [ 6A6C106D42E9FFFF8B9FCB4F754F6DA4, 
87B85C66DF7EB6FDB8A2341D05FAA5261FF68A90CCFC63F0E4A03824F1E33E5E ] SiSRaid4 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
13:53:54.0133 0x09f8 SiSRaid4 - ok
13:53:54.0165 0x09f8 [ 548260A7B8654E024DC30BF8A7C5BAA4, 
4A7E58331D7765A12F53DC2371739DC9A463940B13E16157CE10DB80E958D740 ] Smb 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
13:53:54.0165 0x09f8 Smb - ok
13:53:54.0196 0x09f8 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D, 
D787061043BEEDB9386B048CB9E680E6A88A1CBAE9BD4A8C0209155BFB76C630 ] SNMPTRAP 
C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
13:53:54.0211 0x09f8 SNMPTRAP - ok
13:53:54.0211 0x09f8 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9, 
21A5130BD00089C609522A372018A719F8E37103D2DD22C59EACB393BE35A063 ] spldr 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
13:53:54.0211 0x09f8 spldr - ok
13:53:54.0274 0x09f8 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377, 
F9C324E2EF81193FE831C7EECC44A100CA06F82FA731BF555D9EA4D91DA13329 ] Spooler 
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
13:53:54.0274 0x09f8 Spooler - ok
13:53:54.0430 0x09f8 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C, 
FC075F7B39E86CC8EF6DA4E339FE946917E319C347AC70FB0C50AAF36F97E27F ] sppsvc 
C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
13:53:54.0493 0x09f8 sppsvc - ok
13:53:54.0508 0x09f8 [ 93D7D61317F3D4BC4F4E9F8A96A7DE45, 
36D48B23B8243BE5229707375FCD11C2DCAC96983199345365F065A0CBF33314 ] sppuinotify 
C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
13:53:54.0508 0x09f8 sppuinotify - ok
13:53:54.0540 0x09f8 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B, 
306128F1AD489F87161A089D1BDC1542A4CB742D91A0C12A7CD1863FDB8932C0 ] srv 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
13:53:54.0555 0x09f8 srv - ok
13:53:54.0586 0x09f8 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28, 
726DB2283113AB2A9681E8E9F61132303D6D86E9CD034C40EE4A8C9DB29E87F7 ] srv2 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
13:53:54.0602 0x09f8 srv2 - ok
13:53:54.0618 0x09f8 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3, 
AFA4704ED8FFC1A0BAB40DFB81D3AE3F3D933A3C9BF54DDAF39FF9AF3646D9E6 ] srvnet 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
13:53:54.0618 0x09f8 srvnet - ok
13:53:54.0649 0x09f8 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33, 
2E2403F8AA39E79D1281CA006B51B43139C32A5FDD64BD34DAA4B935338BD740 ] SSDPSRV 
C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
13:53:54.0665 0x09f8 SSDPSRV - ok
13:53:54.0696 0x09f8 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB, 
D21CDBC4C2AA0DB5B4455D5108B0CAF4282A2E664B9035708F212CC094569D9D ] SstpSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
13:53:54.0711 0x09f8 SstpSvc - ok
13:53:54.0727 0x09f8 [ F3817967ED533D08327DC73BC4D5542A, 
1B204454408A690C0A86447F3E4AA9E7C58A9CFB567C94C17C21920BA648B4D5 ] stexstor 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
13:53:54.0727 0x09f8 stexstor - ok
13:53:54.0774 0x09f8 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1, 
1101C38BE8FC383B5F2F9FA402F9652B23B88A764DE2B584DFE62B88B11DEF92 ] stisvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
13:53:54.0790 0x09f8 stisvc - ok
13:53:54.0821 0x09f8 [ 7785DC213270D2FC066538DAF94087E7, 
F09CB2895241719CA5147B2EE9F7ECBD0303AFFB5CD896F06D4D29BAAAFC207B ] storflt 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmstorfl.sys
13:53:54.0821 0x09f8 storflt - ok
13:53:54.0836 0x09f8 [ C40841817EF57D491F22EB103DA587CC, 
5FAA2DE43BADC16A898C0C290C44C41E4411D919A95FE8C6FF45EA7A34495079 ] StorSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\storsvc.dll
13:53:54.0852 0x09f8 StorSvc - ok
13:53:54.0868 0x09f8 [ D34E4943D5AC096C8EDEEBFD80D76E23, 
1DD7F6F97060B5F763A04ACA1F75E59DAB09EF824FD09B83FC3C192837D006DE ] storvsc 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
13:53:54.0868 0x09f8 storvsc - ok
13:53:54.0883 0x09f8 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90, 
3CB922291DBADC92B46B9E28CCB6810CD8CCDA3E74518EC9522B58B998E1F969 ] swenum 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
13:53:54.0899 0x09f8 swenum - ok
13:53:54.0930 0x09f8 [ 4A32F6D8B4C3090735B2551AC5CA0230, 
18D529AF08B58A24C4F2F9D5B0CE28CAFC733F4D2AE0292C9CFEF03016AAA6C0 ] swiwdmbx 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbx.sys
13:53:54.0946 0x09f8 swiwdmbx - ok
13:53:54.0977 0x09f8 [ 4A32F6D8B4C3090735B2551AC5CA0230, 
18D529AF08B58A24C4F2F9D5B0CE28CAFC733F4D2AE0292C9CFEF03016AAA6C0 ] swiwdmbxum 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbxum.sys
13:53:54.0977 0x09f8 swiwdmbxum - ok
13:53:55.0040 0x09f8 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B, 
9C3725BB1F08F92744C980A22ED5C874007D3B5863C7E1F140F50061052AC418 ] swprv 
C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
13:53:55.0055 0x09f8 swprv - ok
13:53:55.0086 0x09f8 [ DC4F7B0553A8D2103EBC33FB42AB9A23, 
27EC66A568A5CDE8FE2697C191A358FA12FBC9B2F678EF5292E5ACF35C4CA658 ] swUMmbb00 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swUMmbb00.sys
13:53:55.0086 0x09f8 swUMmbb00 - ok
13:53:55.0211 0x09f8 [ 27365602895461D227331515DEB7C223, 
09CAB0353FDAB91F1A11F76840627923F696DDD471BF3EB4913BDBCDD69ECDCB ] swUMser00 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swUMser00.sys
13:53:55.0227 0x09f8 swUMser00 - ok
13:53:55.0368 0x09f8 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D, 
3C13217548BE61F2BDB8BD41F77345CDDA1F97BF0AE17241C335B9807EB3DBB8 ] SysMain 
C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
13:53:55.0383 0x09f8 SysMain - ok
13:53:55.0399 0x09f8 [ E3C61FD7B7C2557E1F1B0B4CEC713585, 
01F0E116606D185BF93B540868075BFB1A398197F6AABD994983DBFF56B3A8A0 ] 
TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
13:53:55.0415 0x09f8 TabletInputService - ok
13:53:55.0430 0x09f8 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823, 
E251A7EF3D0FD2973AF33A62FC457A7E8D5E8694208F811F52455F7C2426121F ] TapiSrv 
C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
13:53:55.0446 0x09f8 TapiSrv - ok
13:53:55.0461 0x09f8 [ 1BE03AC720F4D302EA01D40F588162F6, 
AB644862BF1D2E824FD846180DEC4E2C0FAFCC517451486DE5A92E5E78A952E4 ] TBS 
C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
13:53:55.0461 0x09f8 TBS - ok
13:53:55.0586 0x09f8 [ 40AF23633D197905F03AB5628C558C51, 
644656A15236E964E4BE57B42225EAA5643C4CF1FFF6D306813A000716F9D72C ] Tcpip 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
13:53:55.0618 0x09f8 Tcpip - ok
13:53:55.0649 0x09f8 [ 40AF23633D197905F03AB5628C558C51, 
644656A15236E964E4BE57B42225EAA5643C4CF1FFF6D306813A000716F9D72C ] TCPIP6 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
13:53:55.0680 0x09f8 TCPIP6 - ok
13:53:55.0696 0x09f8 [ 1B16D0BD9841794A6E0CDE0CEF744ABC, 
7EB8BA97339199EEE7F2B09DA2DA6279DA64A510D4598D42CF86415D67CD674C ] tcpipreg 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
13:53:55.0696 0x09f8 tcpipreg - ok
13:53:55.0743 0x09f8 [ 3371D21011695B16333A3934340C4E7C, 
7416F9BBFC1BA9D875EA7D1C7A0D912FC6977B49A865D67E3F9C4E18A965082D ] TDPIPE 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
13:53:55.0743 0x09f8 TDPIPE - ok
13:53:55.0774 0x09f8 [ 51C5ECEB1CDEE2468A1748BE550CFBC8, 
4E8F83877330B421F7B5D8393D34BC44C6450E69209DAA95B29CB298166A5DF9 ] TDTCP 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
13:53:55.0774 0x09f8 TDTCP - ok
13:53:55.0805 0x09f8 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806, 
B71F2967A4EE7395E4416C1526CB85368AEA988BDD1F2C9719C48B08FAFA9661 ] tdx 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
13:53:55.0805 0x09f8 tdx - ok
13:53:55.0836 0x09f8 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5, 
83BFA50A528762EC52A011302AC3874636FB7E26628CD7ACFBF2BDC9FAA8110D ] TermDD 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
13:53:55.0836 0x09f8 TermDD - ok
13:53:55.0883 0x09f8 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123, 
6FA0D07CE18A3A69D82EE49D875F141E39406E92C34EAC76AC4EB052E6EBCBCD ] TermService 
C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
13:53:55.0883 0x09f8 TermService - ok
13:53:55.0899 0x09f8 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C, 
DB9886C2C858FAF45AEA15F8E42860343F73EB8685C53EC2E8CCC10586CB0832 ] Themes 
C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
13:53:55.0915 0x09f8 Themes - ok
13:53:55.0946 0x09f8 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B, 
0DB4AC13A264F19A84DC0BCED54E8E404014CC09C993B172002B1561EC7E265A ] THREADORDER 
C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
13:53:55.0946 0x09f8 THREADORDER - ok
13:53:55.0961 0x09f8 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D, 
DE87F203FD8E6BDCCFCA1860A85F283301A365846FB703D9BB86278D8AC96B07 ] TrkWks 
C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
13:53:55.0961 0x09f8 TrkWks - ok
13:53:56.0008 0x09f8 [ 370A6907DDF79532A39319492B1FA38A, 
46AECC5160F04FC3FFE4D37B404CCBBD1C5DC1501C2CEEE8284FF544DBDF10F8 ] truecrypt 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\truecrypt.sys
13:53:56.0024 0x09f8 truecrypt - ok
13:53:56.0071 0x09f8 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C, 
F2EF85F5ABA307976D9C649D710B408952089458DDE97D4DEF321DF14E46A046 ] 
TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
13:53:56.0071 0x09f8 TrustedInstaller - ok
13:53:56.0086 0x09f8 [ 4CE278FC9671BA81A138D70823FCAA09, 
CBE501436696E32A3701B9F377B823AC36647B6626595F76CC63E2396AD7D300 ] tssecsrv 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
13:53:56.0102 0x09f8 tssecsrv - ok
13:53:56.0149 0x09f8 [ D11C783E3EF9A3C52C0EBE83CC5000E9, 
A136C355D4C8945729163D15801364A614E23217B15F9313C85BA45BB71A74EB ] TsUsbFlt 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
13:53:56.0165 0x09f8 TsUsbFlt - ok
13:53:56.0180 0x09f8 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894, 
AE9D8B648DA08AF667B9456C3FE315489859C157510A258559F18238F2CC92B8 ] tunnel 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
13:53:56.0180 0x09f8 tunnel - ok
13:53:56.0211 0x09f8 [ B4DD609BD7E282BFC683CEC7EAAAAD67, 
EF131DB6F6411CAD36A989A421AF93F89DD61601AC524D2FF11C10FF6E3E9123 ] uagp35 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
13:53:56.0227 0x09f8 uagp35 - ok
13:53:56.0274 0x09f8 [ FF4232A1A64012BAA1FD97C7B67DF593, 
D8591B4EB056899C7B604E4DD852D82D4D9809F508ABCED4A03E1BE6D5D456E3 ] udfs 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
13:53:56.0274 0x09f8 udfs - ok
13:53:56.0305 0x09f8 [ 3CBDEC8D06B9968ABA702EBA076364A1, 
B8DAB8AA804FC23021BFEBD7AE4D40FBE648D6C6BA21CC008E26D1C084972F9B ] UI0Detect 
C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
13:53:56.0305 0x09f8 UI0Detect - ok
13:53:56.0321 0x09f8 [ 4BFE1BC28391222894CBF1E7D0E42320, 
5918B1ED2030600DF77BDACF1C808DF6EADDD8BF3E7003AF1D72050D8B102B3A ] uliagpkx 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
13:53:56.0321 0x09f8 uliagpkx - ok
13:53:56.0352 0x09f8 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561, 
09A3F3597E91CBEB2F38E96E75134312B60CAE5574B2AD4606C2D3E992AEDDFE ] umbus 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
13:53:56.0352 0x09f8 umbus - ok
13:53:56.0383 0x09f8 [ B2E8E8CB557B156DA5493BBDDCC1474D, 
F547509A08C0679ACB843E20C9C0CF51BED1B06530BBC529DFB0944504564A43 ] UmPass 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
13:53:56.0383 0x09f8 UmPass - ok
13:53:56.0430 0x09f8 [ A293DCD756D04D8492A750D03B9A297C, 
203600ED0B7F8BA4C6D6F4ED810F4DF5AB70928B06EC4131C5D8ADF628444ED1 ] UmRdpService 
C:\Windows\System32\umrdp.dll
13:53:56.0430 0x09f8 UmRdpService - ok
13:53:56.0461 0x09f8 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE, 
0FB461E2D5E0B75BB5958F6362F4880BFA4C36AD930542609BCAF574941AA7AE ] upnphost 
C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
13:53:56.0461 0x09f8 upnphost - ok
13:53:56.0493 0x09f8 [ DCA68B0943D6FA415F0C56C92158A83A, 
BEE5A5B33B22D1DF50B884D46D89FC3B8286EB16E38AD5A20F0A49E5C6766C57 ] usbccgp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
13:53:56.0493 0x09f8 usbccgp - ok
13:53:56.0524 0x09f8 [ 80B0F7D5CCF86CEB5D402EAAF61FEC31, 
140C62116A425DEAD25FE8D82DE283BC92C482A9F643658D512F9F67061F28AD ] usbcir 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
13:53:56.0540 0x09f8 usbcir - ok
13:53:56.0555 0x09f8 [ 18A85013A3E0F7E1755365D287443965, 
811C5EDF38C765BCF71BCE25CB6626FF6988C3699F5EF1846240EA0052F34C33 ] usbehci 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
13:53:56.0571 0x09f8 usbehci - ok
13:53:56.0602 0x09f8 [ 8D1196CFBB223621F2C67D45710F25BA, 
B5D7AFE51833B24FC9576F3AED3D8A2B290E5846060E73F9FFFAC1890A8B6003 ] usbhub 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
13:53:56.0602 0x09f8 usbhub - ok
13:53:56.0633 0x09f8 [ 765A92D428A8DB88B960DA5A8D6089DC, 
56DE8A2ED58E53B202C399CA7BACB1551136303C2EE0AB426BDBBF880E3C542C ] usbohci 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
13:53:56.0633 0x09f8 usbohci - ok
13:53:56.0696 0x09f8 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D, 
B485463933306036B1D490722CB1674DC85670753D79FA0EF7EBCA7BBAAD9F7C ] usbprint 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
13:53:56.0696 0x09f8 usbprint - ok
13:53:56.0743 0x09f8 [ 9661DA76B4531B2DA272ECCE25A8AF24, 
FEA93254A21E71A7EB8AD35FCCAD2C1E41F7329EC33B1734F5B41307A34D8637 ] usbscan 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
13:53:56.0743 0x09f8 usbscan - ok
13:53:56.0774 0x09f8 [ FED648B01349A3C8395A5169DB5FB7D6, 
DC4D7594C24ADD076927B9347F1B50B91CF03A4ABDB284248D5711D9C19DEB96 ] USBSTOR 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
13:53:56.0774 0x09f8 USBSTOR - ok
13:53:56.0790 0x09f8 [ DD253AFC3BC6CBA412342DE60C3647F3, 
146F8613F1057AC054DC3593E84BC52899DA27EA33B0E72ACFB78C3699ADCDE7 ] usbuhci 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
13:53:56.0790 0x09f8 usbuhci - ok
13:53:56.0883 0x09f8 [ 1F775DA4CF1A3A1834207E975A72E9D7, 
6D3DE5BD3EF3A76E997E5BAF900C51D25308F5A9682D1F62017F577A24095B90 ] usbvideo 
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
13:53:56.0883 0x09f8 usbvideo - ok
13:53:56.0915 0x09f8 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E, 
7202484C8E1BFB2AFD64D8C81668F3EDE0E3BF5EB27572877A0A7B337AE5AE42 ] UxSms 
C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
13:53:56.0915 0x09f8 UxSms - ok
13:53:56.0946 0x09f8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 
193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] VaultSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
13:53:56.0946 0x09f8 VaultSvc - ok
13:53:56.0977 0x09f8 [ C5C876CCFC083FF3B128F933823E87BD, 
6FE0FBB6C3207E09300E0789E2168F76668D87C317FE9F263E733827ADCFBE0D ] vdrvroot 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
13:53:56.0977 0x09f8 vdrvroot - ok
13:53:57.0024 0x09f8 [ 8D6B481601D01A456E75C3210F1830BE, 
A2CEF483F4231367138EEF7E67FD5BE5364FC0780C44CA1368E36CE4AA3D0633 ] vds 
C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
13:53:57.0040 0x09f8 vds - ok
13:53:57.0055 0x09f8 [ DA4DA3F5E02943C2DC8C6ED875DE68DD, 
EDE604536DB78C512D68C92B26DA77C8811AC109D1F0A473673F0A82D15A2838 ] vga 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
13:53:57.0055 0x09f8 vga - ok
13:53:57.0071 0x09f8 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC, 
45898604375B42EB1246C17A22D91C2440F11C746FF6459AD38027C1BC2E3125 ] VgaSave 
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
13:53:57.0071 0x09f8 VgaSave - ok
13:53:57.0102 0x09f8 [ 2CE2DF28C83AEAF30084E1B1EB253CBB, 
D1946816A1CB89F825CBEA58F94A4C9D0CE7249355CD3915563F54054EE564BF ] vhdmp 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
13:53:57.0102 0x09f8 vhdmp - ok
13:53:57.0149 0x09f8 [ E5689D93FFE4E5D66C0178761240DD54, 
6D35CED80681B12AAF63BFA0DA1C386E71D3838839B68A686990AA8031949D27 ] viaide 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
13:53:57.0149 0x09f8 viaide - ok
13:53:57.0180 0x09f8 [ E8C693F4412892DA9454E8815961947F, 
9CD8951ED7F779A25CF4962D09B17DE395D9C350D53323B31D2A0ABB0C68BDC2 ] vm3dmp 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vm3dmp.sys
13:53:57.0196 0x09f8 vm3dmp - ok
13:53:57.0227 0x09f8 [ 86EA3E79AE350FEA5331A1303054005F, 
7E7D6027EB41E591633C7383A5D29A3BA8ECFC08C177D2BCF741EE27686B1691 ] vmbus 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmbus.sys
13:53:57.0227 0x09f8 vmbus - ok
13:53:57.0243 0x09f8 [ 7DE90B48F210D29649380545DB45A187, 
09522F84285D62B961868DA98C40B82E746CA4D24A9780905673A2349D6B07F4 ] VMBusHID 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
13:53:57.0243 0x09f8 VMBusHID - ok
13:53:57.0243 0x09f8 vmci - ok
13:53:57.0258 0x09f8 [ BBE7ED0ED87295C4E4F7A323D260DE19, 
9D1900A56ECCA979B61619B8B5307FC80E57D870C967426D942D7BFA4C43921B ] vmmouse 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmmouse.sys
13:53:57.0274 0x09f8 vmmouse - ok
13:53:57.0305 0x09f8 [ 13F9A99C2311E01CC31E84A196DD070F, 
28F46870FEB1745AAA47857A3AA9C60469827FBE7F20C53F41CEF94E41DFBB7B ] vmusbmouse 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmusbmouse.sys
13:53:57.0305 0x09f8 vmusbmouse - ok
13:53:57.0321 0x09f8 [ D2AAFD421940F640B407AEFAAEBD91B0, 
31EF342A60AF04F4108759A71F8FB7B8C8819216CF3D16A95B2BA0E33A8A9161 ] volmgr 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
13:53:57.0321 0x09f8 volmgr - ok
13:53:57.0352 0x09f8 [ A255814907C89BE58B79EF2F189B843B, 
463DB771851352185B6AC323BD93B9084D47291E53C1F7B628B65D6918B2E28F ] volmgrx 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
13:53:57.0368 0x09f8 volmgrx - ok
13:53:57.0399 0x09f8 [ 0D08D2F3B3FF84E433346669B5E0F639, 
3D6716CEC95B8861A7CC5778E91F310528DC6BEE0E57A3C8757FC675154EBDEC ] volsnap 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
13:53:57.0399 0x09f8 volsnap - ok
13:53:57.0430 0x09f8 [ 5E2016EA6EBACA03C04FEAC5F330D997, 
53106EB877459FE55A459111F7AB0EE320BB3B4C954D3DB6FA1642396001F2AC ] vsmraid 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
13:53:57.0446 0x09f8 vsmraid - ok
13:53:57.0540 0x09f8 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2, 
47B801E623254CF0202B3591CB5C019CABFB52F123C7D47E29D19B32F1F2B915 ] VSS 
C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
13:53:57.0555 0x09f8 VSS - ok
13:53:57.0571 0x09f8 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1, 
3254523C85C70EBA2DBAC05DB2DBA89EDF8E9195F390F7C21F96458FB6B2E3D7 ] vwifibus 
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
13:53:57.0571 0x09f8 vwifibus - ok
13:53:57.0602 0x09f8 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A, 
34A89F31E53F6B6C209B286F580CC2257AE6D057E4E20741F241C9C167947962 ] W32Time 
C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
13:53:57.0602 0x09f8 W32Time - ok
13:53:57.0649 0x09f8 [ 4E9440F4F152A7B944CB1663D3935A3E, 
8FE04EBD3BC612EE943A21A3E56F37E5C9B578CDACA6044048181DAD81816D53 ] WacomPen 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
13:53:57.0649 0x09f8 WacomPen - ok
13:53:57.0680 0x09f8 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C, 
CE4D1EE3525C10AC658B20776C3E444DE44874C837713DC5311386EDFCB18399 ] WANARP 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
13:53:57.0696 0x09f8 WANARP - ok
13:53:57.0696 0x09f8 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C, 
CE4D1EE3525C10AC658B20776C3E444DE44874C837713DC5311386EDFCB18399 ] Wanarpv6 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
13:53:57.0696 0x09f8 Wanarpv6 - ok
13:53:57.0805 0x09f8 [ 3CEC96DE223E49EAAE3651FCF8FAEA6C, 
4150DAB33E8D61076F1D4767BCAFC9B4ECCCCBD58FD4FB3CFE5B8D27DCDCAB61 ] WatAdminSvc 
C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
13:53:57.0836 0x09f8 WatAdminSvc - ok
13:53:57.0930 0x09f8 [ 78F4E7F5C56CB9716238EB57DA4B6A75, 
46A4E78CE5F2A4B26F4E9C3FF04A99D9B727A82AC2E390A82A1611C3F6E0C9AF ] wbengine 
C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
13:53:57.0946 0x09f8 wbengine - ok
13:53:57.0993 0x09f8 [ 3AA101E8EDAB2DB4131333F4325C76A3, 
4F7BD3DA5E58B18BFF106CFF7B45E75FD13EE556D433C695BA23EC80827E49DE ] WbioSrvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
13:53:57.0993 0x09f8 WbioSrvc - ok
13:53:58.0024 0x09f8 [ 7368A2AFD46E5A4481D1DE9D14848EDD, 
8039C478FC2D9F095F5883A4FA47F9E6EDF57CC88A4AA74F07C88445F90DED57 ] wcncsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
13:53:58.0040 0x09f8 wcncsvc - ok
13:53:58.0055 0x09f8 [ 20F7441334B18CEE52027661DF4A6129, 
7B8E0247234B740FED2BE9B833E9CE8DD7453340123AB43F6B495A7E6A27B0DD ] 
WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
13:53:58.0055 0x09f8 WcsPlugInService - ok
13:53:58.0071 0x09f8 [ 72889E16FF12BA0F235467D6091B17DC, 
F2FD0BBD075E33608D93F350D216F97442AB89ABD540513C2D568C78096E12A8 ] Wd 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
13:53:58.0086 0x09f8 Wd - ok
13:53:58.0149 0x09f8 [ E2C933EDBC389386EBE6D2BA953F43D8, 
AF1DEADD5F1267CCEBD226E8EEB971D1946EA6A5A9645A36F5D111F758AF2F07 ] Wdf01000 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
13:53:58.0165 0x09f8 Wdf01000 - ok
13:53:58.0180 0x09f8 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681, 
B2DF47AC4931ACFB243775767B77065CC0D98778FC0243C793A3E219EB961209 ] WdiServiceHost 
C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
13:53:58.0180 0x09f8 WdiServiceHost - ok
13:53:58.0180 0x09f8 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681, 
B2DF47AC4931ACFB243775767B77065CC0D98778FC0243C793A3E219EB961209 ] WdiSystemHost 
C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
13:53:58.0180 0x09f8 WdiSystemHost - ok
13:53:58.0211 0x09f8 [ 0EB0E5D22B1760F2DBCE632F2DD7A54D, 
B8A4CC62F88768947FB0A161CF9564DB28FD9C1C037B5475DF192982DE035C22 ] WebClient 
C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
13:53:58.0227 0x09f8 WebClient - ok
13:53:58.0274 0x09f8 [ C749025A679C5103E575E3B48E092C43, 
B71171D07EE7AB085A24BF3A1072FF2CE7EA021AAE695F6A90640E6EE8EB55C1 ] Wecsvc 
C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
13:53:58.0290 0x09f8 Wecsvc - ok
13:53:58.0290 0x09f8 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08, 
484E6BCCDF7ADCE9A1AACAD1BC7C7D7694B9E40FA90D94B14D80C607784F6C75 ] wercplsupport 
C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
13:53:58.0305 0x09f8 wercplsupport - ok
13:53:58.0321 0x09f8 [ 6D137963730144698CBD10F202E9F251, 
A9F522A125158D94F540544CCD4DBF47B9DCE2EA878C33675AFE40F80E8F4979 ] WerSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
13:53:58.0321 0x09f8 WerSvc - ok
13:53:58.0352 0x09f8 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725, 
0AF2734B978165FC6FD22B64862132CCE32528A21C698A49D176129446E099C8 ] WfpLwf 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
13:53:58.0352 0x09f8 WfpLwf - ok
13:53:58.0368 0x09f8 [ 05ECAEC3E4529A7153B3136CEB49F0EC, 
9995CB2CEC70A633EA33CBB0DEAD2BB28CB67132B41E9444BDAB9E75744C9A50 ] WIMMount 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
13:53:58.0368 0x09f8 WIMMount - ok
13:53:58.0383 0x09f8 WinDefend - ok
13:53:58.0399 0x09f8 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
13:53:58.0446 0x09f8 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306, 
D6555E8D276DBB11358246E0FE215F76F1FB358791C76B88D82C2A66A42DA19F ] Winmgmt 
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
13:53:58.0446 0x09f8 Winmgmt - ok
13:53:58.0540 0x09f8 [ BCB1310604AA415C4508708975B3931E, 
9D943F086D454345153A0DD426B4432532A44FD87950386B186E1CAD2AC70565 ] WinRM 
C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
13:53:58.0571 0x09f8 WinRM - ok
13:53:58.0618 0x09f8 [ FE88B288356E7B47B74B13372ADD906D, 
A16B166F6BB32EF9D2A142F27B9EC54CBC7B3AC915799783CF4C40E525BC9E03 ] WinUsb 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
13:53:58.0618 0x09f8 WinUsb - ok
13:53:58.0758 0x09f8 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA, 
CE1683386886BF34862681A46199EA7E7FB4232A186047DA7FBD8EC240AF6726 ] Wlansvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
13:53:59.0133 0x09f8 Wlansvc - ok
13:53:59.0211 0x09f8 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778, 
6F75E0AE6127B33A92A88E59D4B048FD4C15F997807BE7BF0EFE76F95235B1D9 ] WmiAcpi 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
13:53:59.0211 0x09f8 WmiAcpi - ok
13:53:59.0227 0x09f8 [ 38B84C94C5A8AF291ADFEA478AE54F93, 
1AC267AC73670BEA5F3785C9AD9DB146F8E993A862C843742B21FDB90D102B2A ] wmiApSrv 
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
13:53:59.0243 0x09f8 wmiApSrv - ok
13:53:59.0305 0x09f8 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
13:53:59.0321 0x09f8 [ 96C6E7100D724C69FCF9E7BF590D1DCA, 
2E63C9B0893B4FC03B7A71BAEA6202D3D3DB1B52F3643467829B5A573FD7655B ] WPCSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
13:53:59.0321 0x09f8 WPCSvc - ok
13:53:59.0399 0x09f8 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D, 
C0750858A65BF51E210CD244C825C121D67E025CD2D2455139991AAC289A90FE ] WPDBusEnum 
C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
13:53:59.0399 0x09f8 WPDBusEnum - ok
13:53:59.0446 0x09f8 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52, 
E48554D31FBDCF8F985C1C72524CAA9106F5B7CC2B79064F8F5E2562D517F090 ] ws2ifsl 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
13:53:59.0446 0x09f8 ws2ifsl - ok
13:53:59.0493 0x09f8 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E, 
39FE0819360719F756BD31A1884A0508A1E2371ACC723E25E005CBEC0A7B02FA ] wscsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
13:53:59.0493 0x09f8 wscsvc - ok
13:53:59.0493 0x09f8 WSearch - ok
13:53:59.0711 0x09f8 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4, 
3BE9693B7B2AFEE23D72AF5DA211379724D752F0EC18ACB7D3DE3DDFC5AE0004 ] wuauserv 
C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
13:53:59.0743 0x09f8 wuauserv - ok
13:53:59.0790 0x09f8 [ AB886378EEB55C6C75B4F2D14B6C869F, 
D6C4602EB8F291DADEDF3CD211013D4AC752DDE7E799C2D8D74AA4F5477CAED6 ] WudfPf 
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
13:53:59.0790 0x09f8 WudfPf - ok
13:53:59.0961 0x09f8 [ DDA4CAF29D8C0A297F886BFE561E6659, 
94E5DD649B5D86FA1A7C7D30FCF9644D0EE048D312E626111458ADF66BFBE978 ] WUDFRd 
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
13:53:59.0977 0x09f8 WUDFRd - ok
13:54:00.0024 0x09f8 [ B20F051B03A966392364C83F009F7D17, 
88ECEB55AE91F58F592B96EBC10B572747D5A2F9B7629E8F371761E4F7408A65 ] wudfsvc 
C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
13:54:00.0024 0x09f8 wudfsvc - ok
13:54:00.0118 0x09f8 [ 04F82965C09CBDF646B487E145060301, 
2CD8533EDBE24C3E42EB7550E20F8A2EB9E5E345B165DEF543163A6BC1FDD18B ] WwanSvc 
C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
13:54:00.0133 0x09f8 WwanSvc - ok
13:54:00.0133 0x09f8 ================ Scan global 
===============================
13:54:00.0211 0x09f8 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B, 
18D8A4780A2BAA6CEF7FBBBDA0EF6BF2DADF146E1E578A618DD5859E8ADBF1A8 ] C:\Windows
\system32\basesrv.dll
13:54:00.0243 0x09f8 [ 88EDD0B34EED542745931E581AD21A32, 
DC2B93E1CEF5B0BCEE08D72669BB0F3AD0E8E6E75BDC08858407ED92F6FFA031 ] C:\Windows
\system32\winsrv.dll
13:54:00.0258 0x09f8 [ 88EDD0B34EED542745931E581AD21A32, 
DC2B93E1CEF5B0BCEE08D72669BB0F3AD0E8E6E75BDC08858407ED92F6FFA031 ] C:\Windows
\system32\winsrv.dll
13:54:00.0274 0x09f8 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368, 
0033E6212DD8683E4EE611B290931FDB227B4795F0B17C309DC686C696790529 ] C:\Windows
\system32\sxssrv.dll
13:54:00.0305 0x09f8 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB, 
63541E3432FCE953F266AE553E7A394978D6EE3DB52388D885F668CF42C5E7E2 ] C:\Windows
\system32\services.exe
13:54:00.0321 0x09f8 [ Global ] - ok
13:54:00.0321 0x09f8 ================ Scan MBR 
==================================
13:54:00.0336 0x09f8 [ A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
13:54:00.0430 0x09f8 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
13:54:00.0430 0x09f8 ================ Scan VBR 
==================================
13:54:00.0430 0x09f8 [ 1823382AA76D76BEFA5D22E8258D24F3 ] \Device
\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
13:54:00.0430 0x09f8 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
13:54:00.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 377
13:54:01.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 377
13:54:02.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 65
13:54:03.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 65
13:54:04.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 65
13:54:05.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 65
13:54:06.0430 0x09f8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 65
13:54:07.0524 0x09f8 AV detected via SS2: Avira Desktop, C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\wsctool.exe ( 14.0.3.336 ), 0x41000 ( enabled : 
updated )
13:54:07.0524 0x09f8 FW detected via SS2: COMODO Firewall, C:\Program Files
\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfpconfg.exe ( 6.3.38526.2970 ), 0x61010 ( 
enabled )
13:54:10.0071 0x09f8 
============================================================
13:54:10.0071 0x09f8 Scan finished
13:54:10.0071 0x09f8 
============================================================
13:54:10.0071 0x02a4 Detected object count: 0
13:54:10.0071 0x02a4 Actual detected object count: 0
13:55:49.0258 0x0644 KLMD registered as C:\Windows\system32\drivers\96092634.sys
13:55:50.0961 0x0644 Deinitialize success


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am going to have to re-size the 6 Parts due to the following message when trying to Post a 95,388 character Reply

From TSG

*Warning*: substr_count(): Empty substring in *[path]/includes/functions_newpost.php(403) : eval()'d code* on line *11*

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 80 bytes) in */home/techguy/forums/includes/class_bbcode.php* on line *782*


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 10 Posts

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 1
14:31:47.0675 0x0820 TDSS rootkit removing tool 3.0.0.26 Mar 24 2014 07:28:43
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 ============================================================
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Current date / time: 2014/03/26 14:31:56.0722
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 SystemInfo:
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Product type: Workstation
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 ComputerName: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 UserName: Stephen P. Rehrmann
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Windows directory: C:\Windows
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 System windows directory: C:\Windows
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Running under WOW64
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Processor architecture: Intel x64
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Number of processors: 2
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Page size: 0x1000
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 Boot type: Normal boot
14:31:56.0722 0x0820 ============================================================
14:31:56.0738 0x0820 BG loaded
14:31:56.0941 0x0820 System UUID: {E531710F-5949-ACF5-8163-EBFE24471202}
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x5780000000 (350.00 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0xB279, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 ============================================================
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 MBR partitions:
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x800, BlocksNum 0x2BBFF000
14:31:58.0269 0x0820 ============================================================
14:31:58.0378 0x0820 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
14:31:58.0378 0x0820 ============================================================
14:31:58.0378 0x0820 Initialize success
14:31:58.0378 0x0820 ============================================================
14:32:17.0238 0x08d8 ============================================================
14:32:17.0238 0x08d8 Scan started
14:32:17.0238 0x08d8 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
14:32:17.0238 0x08d8 ============================================================
14:32:17.0238 0x08d8 KSN ping started
14:32:31.0878 0x08d8 KSN ping finished: true
14:32:32.0238 0x08d8 ================ Scan system memory ========================
14:32:32.0238 0x08d8 System memory - ok
14:32:32.0253 0x08d8 ================ Scan services =============================
14:32:32.0769 0x08d8 [ A87D604AEA360176311474C87A63BB88, B1507868C382CD5D2DBC0D62114FCFBF7A780904A2E3CA7C7C1DD0844ADA9A8F ] 1394ohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
14:32:32.0910 0x08d8 1394ohci - ok
14:32:33.0066 0x08d8 [ D81D9E70B8A6DD14D42D7B4EFA65D5F2, FDAAB7E23012B4D31537C5BDEF245BB0A12FA060A072C250E21C68E18B22E002 ] ACPI C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
14:32:33.0082 0x08d8 ACPI - ok
14:32:33.0191 0x08d8 [ 99F8E788246D495CE3794D7E7821D2CA, F91615463270AD2601F882CAED43B88E7EDA115B9FD03FC56320E48119F15F76 ] AcpiPmi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
14:32:33.0363 0x08d8 AcpiPmi - ok
14:32:33.0535 0x08d8 [ B362181ED3771DC03B4141927C80F801, 69514E5177A0AEA89C27C2234712F9F82E8D8F99E1FD4273898C9324C6FF7472 ] AdobeARMservice C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
14:32:33.0550 0x08d8 AdobeARMservice - ok
14:32:33.0707 0x08d8 [ 9D96B0D5855FD1B98023B3EEC9F06786, E4C79233158BE8AA4E9C6DD71585E5D2703A5156531EB3D692D7D81BC443E844 ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
14:32:33.0722 0x08d8 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
14:32:33.0847 0x08d8 [ 2F6B34B83843F0C5118B63AC634F5BF4, 43E3F5FBFB5D33981AC503DEE476868EC029815D459E7C36C4ABC2D2F75B5735 ] adp94xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
14:32:33.0863 0x08d8 adp94xx - ok
14:32:33.0910 0x08d8 [ 597F78224EE9224EA1A13D6350CED962, DA7FD99BE5E3B7B98605BF5C13BF3F1A286C0DE1240617570B46FE4605E59BDC ] adpahci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
14:32:33.0925 0x08d8 adpahci - ok
14:32:34.0019 0x08d8 [ E109549C90F62FB570B9540C4B148E54, E804563735153EA00A00641814244BC8A347B578E7D63A16F43FB17566EE5559 ] adpu320 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
14:32:34.0050 0x08d8 adpu320 - ok
14:32:34.0082 0x08d8 [ 4B78B431F225FD8624C5655CB1DE7B61, 198A5AF2125C7C41F531A652D200C083A55A97DC541E3C0B5B253C7329949156 ] AeLookupSvc C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
14:32:34.0253 0x08d8 AeLookupSvc - ok
14:32:34.0316 0x08d8 [ 79059559E89D06E8B80CE2944BE20228, 6E041D2FED2D0C3D8E16E56CB61D3245F9144EA92F5BDC9A4AA30598D1C8E6EE ] AFD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
14:32:34.0441 0x08d8 AFD - ok
14:32:34.0472 0x08d8 [ 608C14DBA7299D8CB6ED035A68A15799, 45360F89640BF1127C82A32393BD76205E4FA067889C40C491602F370C09282A ] agp440 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
14:32:34.0488 0x08d8 agp440 - ok
14:32:34.0550 0x08d8 [ 3290D6946B5E30E70414990574883DDB, 0E9294E1991572256B3CDA6B031DB9F39CA601385515EE59F1F601725B889663 ] ALG C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
14:32:34.0613 0x08d8 ALG - ok
14:32:34.0660 0x08d8 [ 5812713A477A3AD7363C7438CA2EE038, A7316299470D2E57A11499C752A711BF4A71EB11C9CBA731ED0945FF6A966721 ] aliide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
14:32:34.0675 0x08d8 aliide - ok
14:32:34.0691 0x08d8 [ 1FF8B4431C353CE385C875F194924C0C, 3EA3A7F426B0FFC2461EDF4FDB4B58ACC9D0730EDA5B728D1EA1346EA0A02720 ] amdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
14:32:34.0707 0x08d8 amdide - ok
14:32:34.0753 0x08d8 [ 7024F087CFF1833A806193EF9D22CDA9, E7F27E488C38338388103D3B7EEDD61D05E14FB140992AEE6F492FFC821BF529 ] AmdK8 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
14:32:34.0816 0x08d8 AmdK8 - ok
14:32:34.0847 0x08d8 [ 1E56388B3FE0D031C44144EB8C4D6217, E88CA76FD47BA0EB427D59CB9BE040DE133D89D4E62D03A8D622624531D27487 ] AmdPPM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
14:32:34.0910 0x08d8 AmdPPM - ok
14:32:34.0988 0x08d8 [ D4121AE6D0C0E7E13AA221AA57EF2D49, 626F43C099BD197BE56648C367B711143C2BCCE96496BBDEF19F391D52FA01D0 ] amdsata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
14:32:35.0003 0x08d8 amdsata - ok
14:32:35.0035 0x08d8 [ F67F933E79241ED32FF46A4F29B5120B, D6EF539058F159CC4DD14CA9B1FD924998FEAC9D325C823C7A2DD21FEF1DC1A8 ] amdsbs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
14:32:35.0050 0x08d8 amdsbs - ok
14:32:35.0066 0x08d8 [ 540DAF1CEA6094886D72126FD7C33048, 296578572A93F5B74E1AD443E000B79DC99D1CBD25082E02704800F886A3065F ] amdxata C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
14:32:35.0082 0x08d8 amdxata - ok
14:32:35.0253 0x08d8 [ 4D282B9C5BB05DF92C9F3977DFB9F916, E6D49ED0D5FA26F2936FC97A0F1DFA38D1066AAF2EEFCE2931AF21B2CBE54CAD ] AntiVirSchedulerService C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
14:32:35.0269 0x08d8 AntiVirSchedulerService - ok
14:32:35.0457 0x08d8 [ 65AF41A7A2C5B6693E1B4164E7632C3E, BA1DC45D7BB5307BD418D2BDFDBD1DD593439245A0A3F65FE6287F6F5198B999 ] AntiVirService C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
14:32:35.0472 0x08d8 AntiVirService - ok
14:32:35.0566 0x08d8 [ 89A69C3F2F319B43379399547526D952, 8ABDB4B8E106F96EBBA0D4D04C4F432296516E107E7BA5644ED2E50CF9BB491A ] AppID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
14:32:35.0769 0x08d8 AppID - ok
14:32:35.0847 0x08d8 [ 0BC381A15355A3982216F7172F545DE1, C33AF13CB218F7BF52E967452573DF2ADD20A95C6BF99229794FEF07C4BBE725 ] AppIDSvc C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
14:32:35.0910 0x08d8 AppIDSvc - ok
14:32:35.0957 0x08d8 [ 9D2A2369AB4B08A4905FE72DB104498F, D6FA1705018BABABFA2362E05691A0D6408D14DE7B76129B16D0A1DAD6378E58 ] Appinfo C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
14:32:36.0035 0x08d8 Appinfo - ok
14:32:36.0097 0x08d8 [ 4ABA3E75A76195A3E38ED2766C962899, E2001ACD44DA270B8289DA362D26416676301773AB22616C211F31CF2E7869AA ] AppMgmt C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll
14:32:36.0128 0x08d8 AppMgmt - ok
14:32:36.0175 0x08d8 [ C484F8CEB1717C540242531DB7845C4E, C507CE26716EB923B864ED85E8FA0B24591E2784A2F4F0E78AEED7E9953311F6 ] arc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
14:32:36.0191 0x08d8 arc - ok
14:32:36.0222 0x08d8 [ 019AF6924AEFE7839F61C830227FE79C, 5926B9DDFC9198043CDD6EA0B384C83B001EC225A8125628C4A45A3E6C42C72A ] arcsas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
14:32:36.0253 0x08d8 arcsas - ok
14:32:37.0003 0x08d8 [ 9A262EDD17F8473B91B333D6B031A901, 05DFBD3A7D83FDE1D062EA719ACA9EC48CB7FD42D17DDD88B82E5D25469ADD23 ] aspnet_state C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
14:32:37.0019 0x08d8 aspnet_state - ok
14:32:37.0082 0x08d8 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242, 0D8F19D49869DF93A3876B4C2E249D12E83F9CE11DAE8917D368E292043D4D26 ] AsyncMac C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
14:32:37.0191 0x08d8 AsyncMac - ok
14:32:37.0253 0x08d8 [ 02062C0B390B7729EDC9E69C680A6F3C, 0261683C6DC2706DCE491A1CDC954AC9C9E649376EC30760BB4E225E18DC5273 ] atapi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
14:32:37.0269 0x08d8 atapi - ok
14:32:37.0941 0x08d8 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1, FCE7B156ED663471CF9A736915F00302E93B50FC647563D235313A37FCE8F0F6 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
14:32:38.0035 0x08d8 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
14:32:38.0050 0x08d8 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1, FCE7B156ED663471CF9A736915F00302E93B50FC647563D235313A37FCE8F0F6 ] AudioSrv C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
14:32:38.0082 0x08d8 AudioSrv - ok
14:32:38.0363 0x08d8 [ 7806BFCD1D7FA5EC23F7324D4EAFD25B, 4EDFD9DE520728AF6578BED0054ED6A4976A7F020F3329EA6681D6E361D9DB2D ] avgntflt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgntflt.sys
14:32:38.0535 0x08d8 avgntflt - ok
14:32:38.0863 0x08d8 [ C3A58DBD18786C338126D30BF8C33D72, 4DF4D37AB5139548C2DA4B4C8D6B933A7F4ED001BCA089EFBC8C57EEDE8785A6 ] avipbb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys
14:32:38.0878 0x08d8 avipbb - ok
14:32:38.0988 0x08d8 [ 390184FAD8FCC1B6DA25AEBAE928C3B6, 537B0E0FAE080B55D70E990BBA0F7F22903CA340F6A42039BAD617A8ECF59119 ] avkmgr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys
14:32:39.0003 0x08d8 avkmgr - ok
14:32:39.0097 0x08d8 [ A6BF31A71B409DFA8CAC83159E1E2AFF, CBB83F73FFD3C3FB4F96605067739F8F7A4A40B2B05417FA49E575E95628753F ] AxInstSV C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
14:32:39.0144 0x08d8 AxInstSV - ok
14:32:39.0191 0x08d8 [ 3E5B191307609F7514148C6832BB0842, DE011CB7AA4A2405FAF21575182E0793A1D83DFFC44E9A7864D59F3D51D8D580 ] b06bdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbda.sys
14:32:39.0238 0x08d8 b06bdrv - ok
14:32:39.0300 0x08d8 [ B5ACE6968304A3900EEB1EBFD9622DF2, 1DAA118D8CA3F97B34DF3D3CDA1C78EAB2ED225699FEABE89D331AE0CB7679FA ] b57nd60a C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
14:32:39.0347 0x08d8 b57nd60a - ok
14:32:39.0425 0x08d8 [ FDE360167101B4E45A96F939F388AEB0, 8D1457E866BBD645C4B9710DFBFF93405CC1193BF9AE42326F2382500B713B82 ] BDESVC C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
14:32:39.0472 0x08d8 BDESVC - ok
14:32:39.0503 0x08d8 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746, 77C008AEDB07FAC66413841D65C952DDB56FE7DCA5E9EF9C8F4130336B838024 ] Beep C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
14:32:39.0550 0x08d8 Beep - ok
14:32:39.0660 0x08d8 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4, 075D25F47C0D2277E40AF8615571DAA5EB16B1824563632A9A7EC62505C29A4A ] BFE C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
14:32:39.0707 0x08d8 BFE - ok
14:32:39.0753 0x08d8 [ 1EA7969E3271CBC59E1730697DC74682, D511A34D63A6E0E6E7D1879068E2CD3D87ABEAF4936B2EA8CDDAD9F79D60FA04 ] BITS C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
14:32:39.0816 0x08d8 BITS - ok
14:32:39.0878 0x08d8 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3, 17E4BECC309C450E7E44F59A9C0BBC24D21BDC66DFBA65B8F198A00BB47A9811 ] blbdrive C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
14:32:39.0941 0x08d8 blbdrive - ok
14:32:39.0988 0x08d8 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5, AD4632A6A203CB40970D848315D8ADB9C898349E20D8DF4107C2AE2703A2CF28 ] bowser C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
14:32:40.0035 0x08d8 bowser - ok
14:32:40.0082 0x08d8 [ F09EEE9EDC320B5E1501F749FDE686C8, 66691114C42E12F4CC6DC4078D4D2FA4029759ACDAF1B59D17383487180E84E3 ] BrFiltLo C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
14:32:40.0175 0x08d8 BrFiltLo - ok
14:32:40.0191 0x08d8 [ B114D3098E9BDB8BEA8B053685831BE6, 0ED23C1897F35FA00B9C2848DE4ED200E18688AA7825674888054BBC3A3EB92C ] BrFiltUp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
14:32:40.0207 0x08d8 BrFiltUp - ok
14:32:40.0253 0x08d8 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694, 40011138869F5496A3E78D38C9900B466B6F3877526AC22952DCD528173F4645 ] Browser C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
14:32:40.0332 0x08d8 Browser - ok
14:32:40.0472 0x08d8 [ 43BEA8D483BF1870F018E2D02E06A5BD, 4E6F5A5FD8C796A110B0DC9FF29E31EA78C04518FC1C840EF61BABD58AB10272 ] Brserid C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
14:32:40.0550 0x08d8 Brserid - ok
14:32:40.0597 0x08d8 [ A6ECA2151B08A09CACECA35C07F05B42, E2875BB7768ABAF38C3377007AA0A3C281503474D1831E396FB6599721586B0C ] BrSerWdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
14:32:40.0644 0x08d8 BrSerWdm - ok
14:32:40.0691 0x08d8 [ B79968002C277E869CF38BD22CD61524, 50631836502237AF4893ECDCEA43B9031C3DE97433F594D46AF7C3C77F331983 ] BrUsbMdm C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
14:32:40.0738 0x08d8 BrUsbMdm - ok
14:32:40.0738 0x08d8 [ A87528880231C54E75EA7A44943B38BF, 4C8BBB29FDA76A96840AA47A8613C15D4466F9273A13941C19507008629709C9 ] BrUsbSer C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
14:32:40.0769 0x08d8 BrUsbSer - ok
14:32:40.0800 0x08d8 [ 9DA669F11D1F894AB4EB69BF546A42E8, B498B8B6CEF957B73179D1ADAF084BBB57BB3735D810F9BE2C7B1D58A4FD25A4 ] BTHMODEM C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
14:32:40.0847 0x08d8 BTHMODEM - ok
14:32:40.0941 0x08d8 [ 738D0E9272F59EB7A1449C3EC118E6C4, FE3D32C2A5E4DC21376A0F89C0B2EE024ECF1A3FB99213CC9BBC986ADF7AF080 ] BTHPORT C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
14:32:41.0003 0x08d8 BTHPORT - ok
14:32:41.0050 0x08d8 [ 95F9C2976059462CBBF227F7AAB10DE9, 2797AE919FF7606B070FB039CECDB0707CD2131DCAC09C5DF14F443D881C9F34 ] bthserv C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
14:32:41.0160 0x08d8 bthserv - ok
14:32:41.0207 0x08d8 [ F188B7394D81010767B6DF3178519A37, 576304E92FD94908F093A6AB5F4D328F25829BE32EC3CA0D29EBFDF5DE83539B ] BTHUSB C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
14:32:41.0269 0x08d8 BTHUSB - ok
14:32:41.0300 0x08d8 [ B8BD2BB284668C84865658C77574381A, 6C55BA288B626DF172FDFEA0BD7027FAEBA1F44EF20AB55160D7C7DC6E717D65 ] cdfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
14:32:41.0378 0x08d8 cdfs - ok
14:32:41.0519 0x08d8 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416, BD07AAD9E20CEAF9FC84E4977C55EA2C45604A2C682AC70B9B9A2199B6713D5B ] cdrom C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
14:32:41.0535 0x08d8 cdrom - ok
14:32:41.0660 0x08d8 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F, 62A1A92B3C52ADFD0B808D7F69DD50238B5F202421F1786F7EAEAA63F274B3E8 ] CertPropSvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
14:32:41.0738 0x08d8 CertPropSvc - ok
14:32:41.0785 0x08d8 [ D7CD5C4E1B71FA62050515314CFB52CF, 513B5A849899F379F0BC6AB3A8A05C3493C2393C95F036612B96EC6E252E1C64 ] circlass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
14:32:41.0847 0x08d8 circlass - ok
14:32:41.0988 0x08d8 [ FE1EC06F2253F691FE36217C592A0206, B9F122DB5E665ECDF29A5CB8BB6B531236F31A54A95769D6C5C1924C87FE70CE ] CLFS C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
14:32:42.0003 0x08d8 CLFS - ok
14:32:42.0066 0x08d8 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29, 39D3630E623DA25B8444B6D3AAAB16B98E7E289C5619E19A85D47B74C71449F3 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
14:32:42.0113 0x08d8 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
14:32:42.0175 0x08d8 [ D1CEEA2B47CB998321C579651CE3E4F8, 654013B8FD229A50017B08DEC6CA19C7DDA8CE0771260E057A92625201D539B1 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
14:32:42.0191 0x08d8 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
14:32:42.0253 0x08d8 [ E87213F37A13E2B54391E40934F071D0, 7EB221127EFB5BF158FB03D18EFDA2C55FB6CE3D1A1FE69C01D70DBED02C87E5 ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
14:32:42.0269 0x08d8 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
14:32:42.0332 0x08d8 [ 4AEDAB50F83580D0B4D6CF78191F92AA, D113C47013B018B45161911B96E93AF96A2F3B34FA47061BF6E7A71FBA03194A ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
14:32:42.0347 0x08d8 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
14:32:42.0378 0x08d8 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33, 696039FA63CFEB33487FAA8FD7BBDB220141E9C6E529355D768DFC87999A9C3A ] CmBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
14:32:42.0425 0x08d8 CmBatt - ok
14:32:44.0488 0x08d8 [ 2D1E7E163AB1C927ACBA22CBE4A9F818, 81CAC4AC46573AE997FA98E4FFD5CE88A9BB8D3BE80CA075490EA3168414E649 ] cmdAgent C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
14:32:44.0597 0x08d8 cmdAgent - ok
14:32:44.0785 0x08d8 [ E34DF9613C8D24C5CB6F8DF8D74E5586, BFE4BC747262439F98A3B39FFF484D350A247143B7F7074BC78C2124798BE448 ] cmderd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmderd.sys
14:32:44.0785 0x08d8 cmderd - ok
14:32:45.0003 0x08d8 [ D8E4A9A691BBA24EE242A1FDDF6EBAA1, EC5D49D746DD1B7D8D403F577EB95EE59923BD8DCDBBFE65B4983EC2A33808D4 ] cmdGuard C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdguard.sys
14:32:45.0035 0x08d8 cmdGuard - ok
14:32:45.0082 0x08d8 [ F6B424B925B67C306BAA85AC79F7A5CC, 910E86EDFD1750324C70167989DDFE17C9E061822039AE35D6F66113E32320D6 ] cmdHlp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdhlp.sys
14:32:45.0097 0x08d8 cmdHlp - ok
14:32:45.0144 0x08d8 [ E19D3F095812725D88F9001985B94EDD, 46243C5CCC4981CAC6FA6452FFCEC33329BF172448F1852D52592C9342E0E18B ] cmdide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
14:32:45.0175 0x08d8 cmdide - ok
14:32:45.0207 0x08d8 [ A3574DCC6588D6E09E069D2BE61537EC, E9AA0DA9A6C6F22398C2555FA6AA24B2142791B7281E91973842A5E88A2815D4 ] cmdvirth C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe
14:32:45.0222 0x08d8 cmdvirth - ok
14:32:45.0300 0x08d8 [ EBF28856F69CF094A902F884CF989706, AD6C9F0BC20AA49EEE5478DA0F856F0EA2B414B63208C5FFB03C9D7F5B59765F ] CNG C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
14:32:45.0378 0x08d8 CNG - ok
14:32:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 102DE219C3F61415F964C88E9085AD14, CD74CB703381F1382C32CF892FF2F908F4C9412E1BC77234F8FEA5D4666E1BF1 ] Compbatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
14:32:45.0519 0x08d8 Compbatt - ok
14:32:45.0597 0x08d8 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8, 0E4523AA332E242D5C2C61C5717DBA5AB6E42DADB5A7E512505FC2B6CC224959 ] CompositeBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
14:32:45.0722 0x08d8 CompositeBus - ok
14:32:45.0753 0x08d8 COMSysApp - ok
14:32:45.0925 0x08d8 [ 1C827878A998C18847245FE1F34EE597, 41EF7443D8B2733AA35CAC64B4F5F74FAC8BB0DA7D3936B69EC38E2DC3972E60 ] crcdisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
14:32:45.0941 0x08d8 crcdisk - ok
14:32:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 6B400F211BEE880A37A1ED0368776BF4, 2F27C6FA96A1C8CBDA467846DA57E63949A7EA37DB094B13397DDD30114295BD ] CryptSvc C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
14:32:46.0160 0x08d8 CryptSvc - ok
14:32:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 54DA3DFD29ED9F1619B6F53F3CE55E49, 9177C6907A983296BF188892A894B668A09FFA058FD56B50FE12940D54B0FA5E ] CSC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
14:32:46.0457 0x08d8 CSC - ok
14:32:46.0535 0x08d8 [ 3AB183AB4D2C79DCF459CD2C1266B043, 72B0187EBA9DC74E61EC5CB3DC24058DDB768843E865801894AAEAA211610C56 ] CscService C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll
14:32:46.0582 0x08d8 CscService - ok
14:32:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123, C5003F2C912C5CA990E634818D3B4FD72F871900AF2948BD6C4D6400B354B401 ] DcomLaunch C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
14:32:46.0707 0x08d8 DcomLaunch - ok
14:32:46.0769 0x08d8 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D, 32061DAC9ED6C1EBA3B367B18D0E965AEEC2DF635DCF794EC39D086D32503AC5 ] defragsvc C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
14:32:46.0816 0x08d8 defragsvc - ok
14:32:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4, 03667BC3EA5003F4236929C10F23D8F108AFCB29DB5559E751FB26DFB318636F ] DfsC C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
14:32:47.0019 0x08d8 DfsC - ok
14:32:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E, C10D1155D71EABE4ED44C656A8F13078A8A4E850C4A8FBB92D52D173430972B8 ] Dhcp C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
14:32:47.0378 0x08d8 Dhcp - ok
14:32:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3, 1E44981B684F3E56F5D2439BB7FA78BD1BC876BB2265AE089AEC68F241B05B26 ] discache C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
14:32:47.0597 0x08d8 discache - ok
14:32:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 9819EEE8B5EA3784EC4AF3B137A5244C, 571BC886E87C888DA96282E381A746D273B58B9074E84D4CA91275E26056D427 ] Disk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
14:32:47.0675 0x08d8 Disk - ok
14:32:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 1E53C9D46995487DAE3FA9F4236DCEF1, A192B1F4DCD971D05CC2098D72B9202DADB212DB42C91D3FE9312585444BDA8F ] dldtCATSCustConnectService C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe
14:32:47.0832 0x08d8 dldtCATSCustConnectService - ok
14:32:47.0894 0x08d8 dldt_device - ok
14:32:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4, 15891558F7C1F2BB57A98769601D447ED0D952354A8BB347312D034DC03E0242 ] Dnscache C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
14:32:48.0035 0x08d8 Dnscache - ok
14:32:48.0082 0x08d8 [ B1FB3DDCA0FDF408750D5843591AFBC6, AB6AD9C5E7BA2E3646D0115B67C4800D1CB43B4B12716397657C7ADEEE807304 ] dot3svc C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
14:32:48.0144 0x08d8 dot3svc - ok
14:32:48.0269 0x08d8 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820, 394BBBED4EC7FAD4110F62A43BFE0801D4AC56FFAC6C741C69407B26402311C7 ] DPS C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
14:32:48.0316 0x08d8 DPS - ok
14:32:48.0441 0x08d8 [ 9B19F34400D24DF84C858A421C205754, 967AF267B4124BADA8F507CEBF25F2192D146A4D63BE71B45BFC03C5DA7F21A7 ] drmkaud C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
14:32:48.0519 0x08d8 drmkaud - ok
14:32:48.0582 0x08d8 [ 88612F1CE3BF42256913BF6E61C70D52, 7CF190F83FA8F15C33008EB381D3E345CEF37CBC046227DED26B36799EF4D9A7 ] DXGKrnl C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
14:32:48.0644 0x08d8 DXGKrnl - ok
14:32:48.0691 0x08d8 [ EDC6E9C057C9D7F83EEA22B4CEF5DCAD, 967829CE37158020F6026C588260FCFC6F9852DDDACD622FAF7AB75121DF5B3D ] E1G60 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\E1G6032E.sys
14:32:48.0738 0x08d8 E1G60 - ok
14:32:48.0785 0x08d8 [ E2DDA8726DA9CB5B2C4000C9018A9633, 0C967DBC3636A76A696997192A158AA92A1AF19F01E3C66D5BF91818A8FAEA76 ] EapHost C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
14:32:48.0847 0x08d8 EapHost - ok
14:32:49.0082 0x08d8 [ DC5D737F51BE844D8C82C695EB17372F, 6D4022D9A46EDE89CEF0FAEADCC94C903234DFC460C0180D24FF9E38E8853017 ] ebdrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbda.sys
14:32:49.0238 0x08d8 ebdrv - ok
14:32:49.0285 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] EFS C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
14:32:49.0300 0x08d8 EFS - ok
14:32:49.0363 0x08d8 [ C4002B6B41975F057D98C439030CEA07, 3D2484FBB832EFB90504DD406ED1CF3065139B1FE1646471811F3A5679EF75F1 ] ehRecvr C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
14:32:49.0394 0x08d8 ehRecvr - ok
14:32:49.0488 0x08d8 [ 4705E8EF9934482C5BB488CE28AFC681, 359E9EC5693CE0BE89082E1D5D8F5C5439A5B985010FF0CB45C11E3CFE30637D ] ehSched C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
14:32:49.0535 0x08d8 ehSched - ok
14:32:49.0660 0x08d8 [ 0E5DA5369A0FCAEA12456DD852545184, 9A64AC5396F978C3B92794EDCE84DCA938E4662868250F8C18FA7C2C172233F8 ] elxstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
14:32:49.0675 0x08d8 elxstor - ok
14:32:49.0707 0x08d8 [ 34A3C54752046E79A126E15C51DB409B, 7D5B5E150C7C73666F99CBAFF759029716C86F16B927E0078D77F8A696616D75 ] ErrDev C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
14:32:49.0738 0x08d8 ErrDev - ok
14:32:49.0863 0x08d8 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0, 24121751B7306225AD1C808442D7B030DEF377E9316AA0A3C5C7460E87317881 ] EventSystem C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
14:32:49.0894 0x08d8 EventSystem - ok
14:32:49.0957 0x08d8 [ A510C654EC00C1E9BDD91EEB3A59823B, 76CD277730F7B08D375770CD373D786160F34D1481AF0536BA1A5D2727E255F5 ] exfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
14:32:49.0988 0x08d8 exfat - ok
14:32:50.0066 0x08d8 [ 0ADC83218B66A6DB380C330836F3E36D, 798D6F83B5DBCC1656595E0A96CF12087FCCBE19D1982890D0CE5F629B328B29 ] fastfat C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
14:32:50.0113 0x08d8 fastfat - ok
14:32:50.0222 0x08d8 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB, 7F52AE222FF28503B6FC4A5852BD0CAEAF187BE69AF4B577D3DE474C24366099 ] Fax C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
14:32:50.0285 0x08d8 Fax - ok
14:32:50.0300 0x08d8 [ D765D19CD8EF61F650C384F62FAC00AB, 9F0A483A043D3BA873232AD3BA5F7BF9173832550A27AF3E8BD433905BD2A0EE ] fdc C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
14:32:50.0332 0x08d8 fdc - ok
14:32:50.0410 0x08d8 [ 0438CAB2E03F4FB61455A7956026FE86, 6D4DDC2973DB25CE0C7646BC85EFBCC004EBE35EA683F62162AE317C6F1D8DFE ] fdPHost C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
14:32:50.0472 0x08d8 fdPHost - ok
14:32:50.0503 0x08d8 [ 802496CB59A30349F9A6DD22D6947644, 52D59D3D628D5661F83F090F33F744F6916E0CC1F76E5A33983E06EB66AE19F8 ] FDResPub C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
14:32:50.0550 0x08d8 FDResPub - ok
14:32:50.0597 0x08d8 [ 655661BE46B5F5F3FD454E2C3095B930, 549C8E2A2A37757E560D55FFA6BFDD838205F17E40561E67F0124C934272CD1A ] FileInfo C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
14:32:50.0597 0x08d8 FileInfo - ok
14:32:50.0644 0x08d8 [ 5F671AB5BC87EEA04EC38A6CD5962A47, 6B61D3363FF3F9C439BD51102C284972EAE96ACC0683B9DC7E12D25D0ADC51B6 ] Filetrace C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
14:32:50.0675 0x08d8 Filetrace - ok
14:32:50.0722 0x08d8 [ C172A0F53008EAEB8EA33FE10E177AF5, 9175A95B323696D1B35C9EFEB7790DD64E6EE0B7021E6C18E2F81009B169D77B ] flpydisk C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
14:32:50.0738 0x08d8 flpydisk - ok
14:32:50.0832 0x08d8 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741, F621A4462C9F2904063578C427FAF22D7D66AE9967605C11C798099817CE5331 ] FltMgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
14:32:50.0847 0x08d8 FltMgr - ok
14:32:51.0394 0x08d8 [ C4C183E6551084039EC862DA1C945E3D, 0874A2ACDD24D64965AA9A76E9C818E216880AE4C9A2E07ED932EE404585CEE6 ] FontCache C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
14:32:51.0425 0x08d8 FontCache - ok
14:32:51.0691 0x08d8 [ A8B7F3818AB65695E3A0BB3279F6DCE6, 89FCF10F599767E67A1E011753E34DA44EAA311F105DBF69549009ED932A60F0 ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
14:32:51.0691 0x08d8 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
14:32:51.0894 0x08d8 [ D43703496149971890703B4B1B723EAC, F06397B2EDCA61629249D2EF1CBB7827A8BEAB8488246BD85EF6AE1363C0DA6E ] FsDepends C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
14:32:51.0910 0x08d8 FsDepends - ok
14:32:52.0019 0x08d8 [ 6BD9295CC032DD3077C671FCCF579A7B, 83622FBB0CB923798E7E584BF53CAAF75B8C016E3FF7F0FA35880FF34D1DFE33 ] Fs_Rec C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
14:32:52.0113 0x08d8 Fs_Rec - ok
14:32:52.0472 0x08d8 [ 8F6322049018354F45F05A2FD2D4E5E0, 73BF0FB4EBD7887E992DDEBB79E906958D6678F8D1107E8C368F5A0514D80359 ] fvevol C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
14:32:52.0503 0x08d8 fvevol - ok
14:32:53.0066 0x08d8 [ 8C778D335C9D272CFD3298AB02ABE3B6, 85F0B13926B0F693FA9E70AA58DE47100E4B6F893772EBE4300C37D9A36E6005 ] gagp30kx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
14:32:53.0097 0x08d8 gagp30kx - ok
14:32:53.0644 0x08d8 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A, 2EE60B924E583E847CC24E78B401EF95C69DB777A5B74E1EC963E18D47B94D24 ] gpsvc C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
14:32:53.0722 0x08d8 gpsvc - ok
14:32:53.0816 0x08d8 [ F2523EF6460FC42405B12248338AB2F0, B2F3DE8DE1F512D871BC2BC2E8D0E33AB03335BFBC07627C5F88B65024928E19 ] hcw85cir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
14:32:53.0878 0x08d8 hcw85cir - ok
14:32:54.0503 0x08d8 [ 975761C778E33CD22498059B91E7373A, 8304E15FBE6876BE57263A03621365DA8C88005EAC532A770303C06799D915D9 ] HdAudAddService C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
14:32:54.0550 0x08d8 HdAudAddService - ok
14:32:54.0707 0x08d8 [ 97BFED39B6B79EB12CDDBFEED51F56BB, 3CF981D668FB2381E52AF2E51E296C6CFB47B0D62249645278479D0111A47955 ] HDAudBus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
14:32:54.0753 0x08d8 HDAudBus - ok
14:32:54.0800 0x08d8 [ 78E86380454A7B10A5EB255DC44A355F, 11F3ED7ACFFA3024B9BD504F81AC39F5B4CED5A8A425E8BADF7132EFEDB9BD64 ] HidBatt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
14:32:54.0878 0x08d8 HidBatt - ok
14:32:54.0941 0x08d8 [ 7FD2A313F7AFE5C4DAB14798C48DD104, 94CBFD4506CBDE4162CEB3367BAB042D19ACA6785954DC0B554D4164B9FCD0D4 ] HidBth C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
14:32:54.0988 0x08d8 HidBth - ok
14:32:55.0082 0x08d8 [ 0A77D29F311B88CFAE3B13F9C1A73825, 8615DC6CEFB591505CE16E054A71A4F371B827DDFD5E980777AB4233DCFDA01D ] HidIr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
14:32:55.0097 0x08d8 HidIr - ok
14:32:55.0207 0x08d8 [ BD9EB3958F213F96B97B1D897DEE006D, 4D01CBF898B528B3A4E5A683DF2177300AFABD7D4CB51F1A7891B1B545499631 ] hidserv C:\Windows\system32\hidserv.dll
14:32:55.0285 0x08d8 hidserv - ok
14:32:55.0378 0x08d8 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536, FD11D5E02C32D658B28FCC35688AB66CCB5D3A0A0D74C82AE0F0B6C67B568A0F ] HidUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
14:32:55.0441 0x08d8 HidUsb - ok
14:32:55.0519 0x08d8 [ 387E72E739E15E3D37907A86D9FF98E2, 9935BE2E58788E79328293AF2F202CB0F6042441B176F75ACC5AEA93C8E05531 ] hkmsvc C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
14:32:55.0613 0x08d8 hkmsvc - ok
14:32:55.0675 0x08d8 [ EFDFB3DD38A4376F93E7985173813ABD, 70402FA73A5A2A8BB557AAC8F531E373077D28DE5F40A1F3F14B940BE01CD2E1 ] HomeGroupListener C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
14:32:55.0722 0x08d8 HomeGroupListener - ok
14:32:55.0753 0x08d8 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89, 7D34A742AC486294D82676F8465A3EF26C8AC3317C32B63F62031CB007CFC208 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
14:32:55.0785 0x08d8 HomeGroupProvider - ok
14:32:55.0832 0x08d8 [ 39D2ABCD392F3D8A6DCE7B60AE7B8EFC, E9E6A1665740CFBC2DD321010007EF42ABA2102AEB9772EE8AA3354664B1E205 ] HpSAMD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
14:32:55.0847 0x08d8 HpSAMD - ok
14:32:56.0332 0x08d8 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28, 21C489412EB33A12B22290EB701C19BA57006E8702E76F730954F0784DDE9779 ] HTTP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
14:32:56.0410 0x08d8 HTTP - ok
14:32:56.0503 0x08d8 [ A5462BD6884960C9DC85ED49D34FF392, 53E65841AF5B06A2844D0BB6FC4DD3923A323FFA0E4BFC89B3B5CAFB592A3D53 ] hwpolicy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
14:32:56.0519 0x08d8 hwpolicy - ok
14:32:56.0691 0x08d8 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3, 65CDDC62B89A60E942C5642C9D8B539EFB69DA8069B4A2E54978154B314531CD ] i8042prt C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
14:32:56.0707 0x08d8 i8042prt - ok
14:32:56.0878 0x08d8 [ AAAF44DB3BD0B9D1FB6969B23ECC8366, 805AA4A9464002D1AB3832E4106B2AAA1331F4281367E75956062AAE99699385 ] iaStorV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
14:32:56.0910 0x08d8 iaStorV - ok
14:32:57.0441 0x08d8 [ 5988FC40F8DB5B0739CD1E3A5D0D78BD, 2B9512324DBA4A97F6AC34E8067EE08E3B6874CD60F6CB4209AFC22A34D2BE99 ] idsvc C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
14:32:57.0472 0x08d8 idsvc - ok
14:32:57.0582 0x08d8 IEEtwCollectorService - ok
14:32:57.0707 0x08d8 [ 5C18831C61933628F5BB0EA2675B9D21, 5CD9DE2F8C0256623A417B5C55BF55BB2562BD7AB2C3C83BB3D9886C2FBDA4E4 ] iirsp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
14:32:57.0722 0x08d8 iirsp - ok
14:32:58.0113 0x08d8 [ 344789398EC3EE5A4E00C52B31847946, 3DA5F08E4B46F4E63456AA588D49E39A6A09A97D0509880C00F327623DB6122D ] IKEEXT C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
14:32:58.0207 0x08d8 IKEEXT - ok
14:32:58.0285 0x08d8 [ 7D3B8880385ACFA47174847983C4A7FA, CDD3AD80885C6D321C5DFDC8E83F3E673D5FB5A6A49CC45E343F630386D28662 ] inspect C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\inspect.sys
14:32:58.0300 0x08d8 inspect - ok
14:32:58.0347 0x08d8 [ F00F20E70C6EC3AA366910083A0518AA, E2F3E9FFD82C802C8BAC309893A3664ACF16A279959C0FDECCA64C3D3C60FD22 ] intelide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
14:32:58.0363 0x08d8 intelide - ok
14:32:58.0472 0x08d8 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1, F2386CC09AC6DE4C54189154F7D91C1DB7AA120B13FAE8BA5B579ACF99FCC610 ] intelppm C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
14:32:58.0519 0x08d8 intelppm - ok
14:32:58.0753 0x08d8 [ 0895CDD7F1542FFCC5BBB560EC78BC16, 383D9FFE7FB313EA201DE877F3D48B5116FFA261EDEF5D0D0FE79F14E9682D25 ] IntuitUpdateServiceV4 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
14:32:58.0769 0x08d8 IntuitUpdateServiceV4 - ok
14:32:58.0894 0x08d8 [ 098A91C54546A3B878DAD6A7E90A455B, 044CCE2A0DF56EBE1EFD99B4F6F0A5B9EE12498CA358CF4B2E3A1CFD872823AA ] IPBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
14:32:58.0972 0x08d8 IPBusEnum - ok
14:32:59.0019 0x08d8 [ C9F0E1BD74365A8771590E9008D22AB6, 728BC5A6AAE499FDC50EB01577AF16D83C2A9F3B09936DD2A89C01E074BA8E51 ] IpFilterDriver C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
14:32:59.0066 0x08d8 IpFilterDriver - ok
14:32:59.0238 0x08d8 [ 08C2957BB30058E663720C5606885653, E13EDF6701512E2A9977A531454932CA5023087CB50E1D2F416B8BCDD92B67BE ] iphlpsvc C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
14:32:59.0347 0x08d8 iphlpsvc - ok
14:32:59.0441 0x08d8 [ 0FC1AEA580957AA8817B8F305D18CA3A, 7161E4DE91AAFC3FA8BF24FAE4636390C2627DB931505247C0D52C75A31473D9 ] IPMIDRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
14:32:59.0503 0x08d8 IPMIDRV - ok
14:32:59.0535 0x08d8 [ AF9B39A7E7B6CAA203B3862582E9F2D0, 67128BE7EADBE6BD0205B050F96E268948E8660C4BAB259FB0BE03935153D04E ] IPNAT C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
14:32:59.0597 0x08d8 IPNAT - ok
14:32:59.0644 0x08d8 [ 3ABF5E7213EB28966D55D58B515D5CE9, A352BCC5B6B9A28805B15CAFB235676F1FAFF0D2394F88C03089EB157D6188AE ] IRENUM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
14:32:59.0660 0x08d8 IRENUM - ok
14:32:59.0691 0x08d8 [ 2F7B28DC3E1183E5EB418DF55C204F38, D40410A760965925D6F10959B2043F7BD4F68EAFCF5E743AF11AD860BD136548 ] isapnp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
14:32:59.0691 0x08d8 isapnp - ok
14:32:59.0753 0x08d8 [ D931D7309DEB2317035B07C9F9E6B0BD, 13AD84172ED8C6153F8A98499C01733B74E48464CE07D099508E38D409913ED3 ] iScsiPrt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
14:32:59.0769 0x08d8 iScsiPrt - ok
14:32:59.0816 0x08d8 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5, 450C5BAD54CCE2AFCDFF1B6E7F8E1A8446D9D3255DF9D36C29A8F848048AAD93 ] kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
14:32:59.0832 0x08d8 kbdclass - ok
14:32:59.0878 0x08d8 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484, 86C6824ED7ED6FA8F306DB6319A0FD688AA91295AE571262F9D8E96A32225E99 ] kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
14:32:59.0910 0x08d8 kbdhid - ok
14:32:59.0941 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] KeyIso C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
14:32:59.0957 0x08d8 KeyIso - ok
14:33:00.0003 0x08d8 [ 8F489706472F7E9A06BAAA198703FA64, F020406690FB38EABD82D63B91D33039CC93ED52A5497AE12BAF475F22D0B08A ] KSecDD C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
14:33:00.0019 0x08d8 KSecDD - ok
14:33:00.0097 0x08d8 [ 868A2CAAB12EFC7A021682BCA0EEC54C, 12C4925B5B3D6EA7B6410C01F33158C6EAB50CBD6AF445F8B04ED9899720C2DD ] KSecPkg C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
14:33:00.0113 0x08d8 KSecPkg - ok
14:33:00.0160 0x08d8 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4, 866A23E69B32A78D378D6CB3B3DA3695FFDFF0FEC3C9F68C8C3F988DF417044B ] ksthunk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
14:33:00.0238 0x08d8 ksthunk - ok
14:33:00.0269 0x08d8 [ 6AB66E16AA859232F64DEB66887A8C9C, 5F2B579BEA8098A2994B0DECECDAE7B396E7B5DC5F09645737B9F28BEEA77FFF ] KtmRm C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
14:33:00.0332 0x08d8 KtmRm - ok
14:33:00.0472 0x08d8 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6, 8757599D0AE5302C4CE50861BEBA3A8DD14D7B0DBD916FD5404133688CDFCC40 ] LanmanServer C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
14:33:00.0519 0x08d8 LanmanServer - ok
14:33:00.0550 0x08d8 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A, B1C67F47DD594D092E6E258F01DF5E7150227CE3131A908A244DEE9F8A1FABF9 ] LanmanWorkstation C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
14:33:00.0613 0x08d8 LanmanWorkstation - ok
14:33:00.0660 0x08d8 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827, E1729B0CC4CEEE494A0B8817A8E98FF232E3A32FB023566EF0BC71A090262C0C ] lltdio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
14:33:00.0707 0x08d8 lltdio - ok
14:33:00.0753 0x08d8 [ C1185803384AB3FEED115F79F109427F, 0414FE73532DCAB17E906438A14711E928CECCD5F579255410C62984DD652700 ] lltdsvc C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
14:33:00.0832 0x08d8 lltdsvc - ok
14:33:00.0863 0x08d8 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8, EE64672A990C6145DC5601E2B8CDBE089272A72732F59AF9865DCBA8B1717E70 ] lmhosts C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
14:33:00.0894 0x08d8 lmhosts - ok
14:33:00.0941 0x08d8 [ 1A93E54EB0ECE102495A51266DCDB6A6, DB6AA86AA36C3A7988BE96E87B5D3251BE7617C54EE8F894D9DC2E267FE3255B ] LSI_FC C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
14:33:00.0957 0x08d8 LSI_FC - ok
14:33:01.0019 0x08d8 [ 1047184A9FDC8BDBFF857175875EE810, F2251EDB7736A26D388A0C5CC2FE5FB9C5E109CBB1E3800993554CB21D81AE4B ] LSI_SAS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
14:33:01.0035 0x08d8 LSI_SAS - ok
14:33:01.0066 0x08d8 [ 30F5C0DE1EE8B5BC9306C1F0E4A75F93, 88D5740A4E9CC3FA80FA18035DAB441BDC5A039622D666BFDAA525CC9686BD06 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
14:33:01.0082 0x08d8 LSI_SAS2 - ok
14:33:01.0128 0x08d8 [ 0504EACAFF0D3C8AED161C4B0D369D4A, 4D272237C189646F5C80822FD3CBA7C2728E482E2DAAF7A09C8AEF811C89C54D ] LSI_SCSI C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
14:33:01.0144 0x08d8 LSI_SCSI - ok
14:33:01.0160 0x08d8 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E, 5BA498183B5C4996C694CB0A9A6B66CE6C7A460F6C91BEB9F305486FCC3B7B22 ] luafv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
14:33:01.0222 0x08d8 luafv - ok
14:33:01.0269 0x08d8 [ 0BE09CD858ABF9DF6ED259D57A1A1663, 2FD28889B93C8E801F74C1D0769673A461671E0189D0A22C94509E3F0EEB7428 ] Mcx2Svc C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
14:33:01.0300 0x08d8 Mcx2Svc - ok
14:33:01.0316 0x08d8 [ A55805F747C6EDB6A9080D7C633BD0F4, 2DA0E83BF3C8ADEF6F551B6CC1C0A3F6149CDBE6EC60413BA1767C4DE425A728 ] megasas C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
14:33:01.0347 0x08d8 megasas - ok
14:33:01.0457 0x08d8 [ BAF74CE0072480C3B6B7C13B2A94D6B3, 85CBB4949C090A904464F79713A3418338753D20D7FB811E68F287FDAC1DD834 ] MegaSR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
14:33:01.0488 0x08d8 MegaSR - ok
14:33:01.0566 0x08d8 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B, 0DB4AC13A264F19A84DC0BCED54E8E404014CC09C993B172002B1561EC7E265A ] MMCSS C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
14:33:01.0644 0x08d8 MMCSS - ok
14:33:01.0660 0x08d8 [ 800BA92F7010378B09F9ED9270F07137, 94F9AF9E1BE80AE6AC39A2A74EF9FAB115DCAACC011D07DFA8D6A1DDC8A93342 ] Modem C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
14:33:01.0707 0x08d8 Modem - ok
14:33:01.0753 0x08d8 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA, 701FB0CAD8138C58507BE28845D3E24CE269A040737C29885944A0D851238732 ] monitor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
14:33:01.0769 0x08d8 monitor - ok
14:33:01.0847 0x08d8 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99, 7FE7CAF95959F127C6D932C01D539C06D80273C49A09761F6E8331C05B1A7EE7 ] mouclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
14:33:01.0863 0x08d8 mouclass - ok
14:33:01.0910 0x08d8 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6, 5E65264354CD94E844BF1838CA1B8E49080EFA34605A32CF2F6A47A2B97FC183 ] mouhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
14:33:01.0925 0x08d8 mouhid - ok
14:33:01.0972 0x08d8 [ 32E7A3D591D671A6DF2DB515A5CBE0FA, 47CED0B9067AE8BF5EEF60B17ADEE5906BEDCC56E4CB460B7BFBC12BB9A69E63 ] mountmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
14:33:01.0988 0x08d8 mountmgr - ok
14:33:02.0035 0x08d8 [ A44B420D30BD56E145D6A2BC8768EC58, B1E4DCA5A1008FA7A0492DC091FB2B820406AE13FD3D44F124E89B1037AF09B8 ] mpio C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
14:33:02.0050 0x08d8 mpio - ok
14:33:02.0113 0x08d8 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F, 5A3FA2F110029CB4CC4384998EDB59203FDD65EC45E01B897FB684F8956EAD20 ] mpsdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
14:33:02.0144 0x08d8 mpsdrv - ok
14:33:02.0332 0x08d8 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1, 65F585C87F3F710FD5793FDFA96B740AD8D4317B0C120F4435CCF777300EA4F2 ] MpsSvc C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
14:33:02.0425 0x08d8 MpsSvc - ok
14:33:02.0535 0x08d8 [ 1A4F75E63C9FB84B85DFFC6B63FD5404, 01AFA6DBB4CDE55FE4EA05BBE8F753A4266F8D072EA1EE01DB79F5126780C21F ] MRxDAV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
14:33:02.0644 0x08d8 MRxDAV - ok
14:33:02.0738 0x08d8 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC, 0457B2AEA4E05A91D0E43F317894A614434D8CEBE35020785387F307E231FBE4 ] mrxsmb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
14:33:02.0816 0x08d8 mrxsmb - ok
14:33:02.0894 0x08d8 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163, 9B3013AC60BD2D0FF52086658BA5FF486ADE15954A552D7DD590580E8BAE3EFF ] mrxsmb10 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
14:33:02.0941 0x08d8 mrxsmb10 - ok
14:33:03.0003 0x08d8 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C, 220B33F120C2DD937FE4D5664F4B581DC0ACF78D62EB56B7720888F67B9644CC ] mrxsmb20 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
14:33:03.0019 0x08d8 mrxsmb20 - ok
14:33:03.0050 0x08d8 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796, 643E158A0948DF331807AEAA391F23960362E46C0A0CF6D22A99020EAE7B10F8 ] msahci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
14:33:03.0050 0x08d8 msahci - ok
14:33:03.0097 0x08d8 [ DB801A638D011B9633829EB6F663C900, B34FD33A215ACCF2905F4B7D061686CDB1CB9C652147AF56AE14686C1F6E3C74 ] msdsm C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
14:33:03.0113 0x08d8 msdsm - ok
14:33:03.0128 0x08d8 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8, 2FBBEC4CACB5161F68D7C2935852A5888945CA0F107CF8A1C01F4528CE407DE3 ] MSDTC C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
14:33:03.0175 0x08d8 MSDTC - ok
14:33:03.0269 0x08d8 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96, 69F93E15536644C8FD679A20190CFE577F4985D3B1B4A4AA250A168615AE1E99 ] Msfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
14:33:03.0285 0x08d8 Msfs - ok
14:33:03.0332 0x08d8 [ F9D215A46A8B9753F61767FA72A20326, 6F76642B45E0A7EF6BCAB8B37D55CCE2EAA310ED07B76D43FCB88987C2174141 ] mshidkmdf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
14:33:03.0425 0x08d8 mshidkmdf - ok
14:33:03.0503 0x08d8 [ D916874BBD4F8B07BFB7FA9B3CCAE29D, B229DA150713DEDBC4F05386C9D9DC3BC095A74F44F3081E88311AB73BC992A1 ] msisadrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
14:33:03.0503 0x08d8 msisadrv - ok
14:33:03.0644 0x08d8 [ 808E98FF49B155C522E6400953177B08, F873F5BFF0984C5165DF67E92874D3F6EB8D86F9B5AD17013A0091CA33A1A3D5 ] MSiSCSI C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
14:33:03.0722 0x08d8 MSiSCSI - ok
14:33:03.0722 0x08d8 msiserver - ok
14:33:03.0785 0x08d8 [ 49CCF2C4FEA34FFAD8B1B59D49439366, E5752EA57C7BDAD5F53E3BC441A415E909AC602CAE56234684FB8789A20396C7 ] MSKSSRV C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
14:33:03.0832 0x08d8 MSKSSRV - ok
14:33:03.0863 0x08d8 [ BDD71ACE35A232104DDD349EE70E1AB3, 27464A66868513BE6A01B75D7FC5B0D6B71842E4E20CE3F76B15C071A0618BBB ] MSPCLOCK C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
14:33:03.0941 0x08d8 MSPCLOCK - ok
14:33:04.0003 0x08d8 [ 4ED981241DB27C3383D72092B618A1D0, E12F121E641249DB3491141851B59E1496F4413EDF58E863388F1C229838DFCC ] MSPQM C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
14:33:04.0082 0x08d8 MSPQM - ok
14:33:04.0113 0x08d8 [ 759A9EEB0FA9ED79DA1FB7D4EF78866D, 64E3BC613EC4872B1B344CBF71EE15BE195592E3244C1EE099C6F8B95A40F133 ] MsRPC C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
14:33:04.0128 0x08d8 MsRPC - ok
14:33:04.0160 0x08d8 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288, B1D8F8A75006B6E99214CA36D27A8594EF8D952F315BEB201E9BAC9DE3E64D42 ] mssmbios C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
14:33:04.0160 0x08d8 mssmbios - ok
14:33:04.0238 0x08d8 [ 2E66F9ECB30B4221A318C92AC2250779, DF175E1AB6962303E57F26DAE5C5C1E40B8640333F3E352A64F6A5F1301586CD ] MSTEE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
14:33:04.0332 0x08d8 MSTEE - ok
14:33:04.0347 0x08d8 [ 7EA404308934E675BFFDE8EDF0757BCD, 306CD02D89CFCFE576242360ED5F9EEEDCAFC43CD43B7D2977AE960F9AEC3232 ] MTConfig C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
14:33:04.0394 0x08d8 MTConfig - ok
14:33:04.0425 0x08d8 [ F9A18612FD3526FE473C1BDA678D61C8, 32F7975B5BAA447917F832D9E3499B4B6D3E90D73F478375D0B70B36C524693A ] Mup C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
14:33:04.0441 0x08d8 Mup - ok
14:33:04.0488 0x08d8 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD, BD540499F74E8F59A020D935D18E36A3A97C1A6EC59C8208436469A31B16B260 ] napagent C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
14:33:04.0566 0x08d8 napagent - ok
14:33:04.0691 0x08d8 [ 1EA3749C4114DB3E3161156FFFFA6B33, 54C2E77BCE1037711A11313AC25B8706109098C10A31AA03AEB7A185E97800D7 ] NativeWifiP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
14:33:04.0753 0x08d8 NativeWifiP - ok
14:33:05.0082 0x08d8 [ 760E38053BF56E501D562B70AD796B88, F856E81A975D44F8684A6F2466549CEEDFAEB3950191698555A93A1206E0A42D ] NDIS C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
14:33:05.0113 0x08d8 NDIS - ok
14:33:05.0191 0x08d8 [ 9F9A1F53AAD7DA4D6FEF5BB73AB811AC, D7E5446E83909AE25506BB98FBDD878A529C87963E3C1125C4ABAB25823572BC ] NdisCap C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
14:33:05.0222 0x08d8 NdisCap - ok
14:33:05.0238 0x08d8 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5, 32873D95339600F6EEFA51847D12C563FF01F320DC59055B242FA2887C99F9D6 ] NdisTapi C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
14:33:05.0300 0x08d8 NdisTapi - ok
14:33:05.0347 0x08d8 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356, BA3AD0A33416DA913B4242C6BE8C3E5812AD2B20BA6C11DD3094F2E8EB56E683 ] Ndisuio C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
14:33:05.0378 0x08d8 Ndisuio - ok
14:33:05.0410 0x08d8 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11, 881E9346D3C02405B7850ADC37E720990712EC9C666A0CE96E252A487FD2CE77 ] NdisWan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
14:33:05.0488 0x08d8 NdisWan - ok
14:33:05.0519 0x08d8 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879, 4242E2D42CCFC859B2C0275C5331798BC0BDA68E51CF4650B6E64B1332071023 ] NDProxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
14:33:05.0550 0x08d8 NDProxy - ok
14:33:05.0597 0x08d8 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4, DBF6D6A60AB774FCB0F464FF2D285A7521D0A24006687B243AB46B17D8032062 ] NetBIOS C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
14:33:05.0644 0x08d8 NetBIOS - ok
14:33:05.0691 0x08d8 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068, 7426A9B8BA27D3225928DDEFBD399650ABB90798212F56B7D12158AC22CCCE37 ] NetBT C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
14:33:05.0738 0x08d8 NetBT - ok
14:33:05.0769 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] Netlogon C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
14:33:05.0785 0x08d8 Netlogon - ok
14:33:05.0941 0x08d8 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E, 37AE692B3481323134125EF58F2C3CBC20177371AF2F5874F53DD32A827CB936 ] Netman C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
14:33:06.0019 0x08d8 Netman - ok
14:33:06.0050 0x08d8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] NetMsmqActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
14:33:06.0066 0x08d8 NetMsmqActivator - ok
14:33:06.0066 0x08d8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] NetPipeActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
14:33:06.0082 0x08d8 NetPipeActivator - ok
14:33:06.0144 0x08d8 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8, 2E8645285921EDB98BB2173E11E57459C888D52E80D85791D169C869DE8813B9 ] netprofm C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
14:33:06.0222 0x08d8 netprofm - ok
14:33:06.0222 0x08d8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] NetTcpActivator C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
14:33:06.0238 0x08d8 NetTcpActivator - ok
14:33:06.0238 0x08d8 [ 21318671BCAD3ACF16638F98D4D00973, CEA6E3B6BCB4B74A9ACACBEEA12EEA967BBC2240398E2EBC04D7910109CACA11 ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
14:33:06.0253 0x08d8 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
14:33:06.0332 0x08d8 [ 77889813BE4D166CDAB78DDBA990DA92, 2EF531AE502B943632EEC66A309A8BFCDD36120A5E1473F4AAF3C2393AD0E6A3 ] nfrd960 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
14:33:06.0347 0x08d8 nfrd960 - ok
14:33:06.0488 0x08d8 [ 8AD77806D336673F270DB31645267293, E23F324913554A23CD043DD27D4305AF62F48C0561A0FC7B7811E55B74B1BE79 ] NlaSvc C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
14:33:06.0550 0x08d8 NlaSvc - ok
14:33:06.0582 0x08d8 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7, D8957EF7060A69DBB3CD6B2C45B1E4143592AB8D018471E17AC04668157DC67F ] Npfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
14:33:06.0597 0x08d8 Npfs - ok
14:33:06.0628 0x08d8 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528, 497A1DCC5646EC22119273216DF10D5442D16F83E4363770F507518CF6EAA53A ] nsi C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
14:33:06.0675 0x08d8 nsi - ok
14:33:06.0691 0x08d8 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001, 133023B7E4BA8049C4CAED3282BDD25571D1CC25FAC3B820C7F981D292689D76 ] nsiproxy C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
14:33:06.0738 0x08d8 nsiproxy - ok
14:33:07.0363 0x08d8 [ B98F8C6E31CD07B2E6F71F7F648E38C0, 2FEA100B80680FBBF644CB6763738804155DF1E94A6542CAE2B2786D770D554E ] Ntfs C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
14:33:07.0394 0x08d8 Ntfs - ok
14:33:07.0425 0x08d8 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1, 181188599FD5D4DE33B97010D9E0CAEABAB9A3EF50712FE7F9AA0735CD0666D6 ] Null C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
14:33:07.0488 0x08d8 Null - ok
14:33:07.0550 0x08d8 [ 0A92CB65770442ED0DC44834632F66AD, 581327F07A68DBD5CC749214BE5F1211FC2CE41C7A4F0656B680AFB51A35ACE7 ] nvraid C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
14:33:07.0582 0x08d8 nvraid - ok
14:33:07.0597 0x08d8 [ DAB0E87525C10052BF65F06152F37E4A, AD9BFF0D5FD3FFB95C758B478E1F6A9FE45E7B37AEC71EB5070D292FEAAEDF37 ] nvstor C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
14:33:07.0613 0x08d8 nvstor - ok
14:33:07.0660 0x08d8 [ 270D7CD42D6E3979F6DD0146650F0E05, 752489E54C9004EDCBE1F1F208FFD864DA5C83E59A2DDE6B3E0D63ECA996F76F ] nv_agp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
14:33:07.0675 0x08d8 nv_agp - ok
14:33:07.0722 0x08d8 [ 3589478E4B22CE21B41FA1BFC0B8B8A0, AD2469FC753FE552CB809FF405A9AB23E7561292FE89117E3B3B62057EFF0203 ] ohci1394 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
14:33:07.0738 0x08d8 ohci1394 - ok
14:33:07.0816 0x08d8 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B, 70964A0ED9011EA94044E15FA77EDD9CF535CC79ED8E03A3721FF007E69595CC ] ose C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
14:33:07.0816 0x08d8 ose - ok
14:33:09.0035 0x08d8 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34, 1DD0DD35E4158F95765EE6639F217DF03A0A19E624E020DBA609268C08A13846 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
14:33:09.0128 0x08d8 osppsvc - ok
14:33:09.0269 0x08d8 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE, E51F373F2DBEAEE516B42BAE8C1B5BB68D00B881323E842CB6EDEC0A183CFFC3 ] p2pimsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
14:33:09.0332 0x08d8 p2pimsvc - ok
14:33:09.0425 0x08d8 [ 927463ECB02179F88E4B9A17568C63C3, FEFD3447692C277D59EEC7BF218552C8BB6B8C98C26E973675549628408B94CE ] p2psvc C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
14:33:09.0457 0x08d8 p2psvc - ok
14:33:09.0785 0x08d8 [ B1CF8ECB98B5837888A8F176405605D6, 6CBECF3A1F4654D98B0EB81D9D98EA1F9A8CB76B0783818CD38F1FD1EF842807 ] Parallels Coherence Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
14:33:09.0800 0x08d8 Parallels Coherence Service - ok
14:33:09.0863 0x08d8 [ 32918CD953BD7E97E3356100D1462028, 0944FECCB9474D37B5458049AB0545BAC82A5DFC044395FC8901791440E86289 ] Parallels Tools Service C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe
14:33:09.0878 0x08d8 Parallels Tools Service - ok
14:33:10.0003 0x08d8 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887, 0D116D49EF9ABB57DA005764F25E692622210627FC2048F06A989B12FA8D0A80 ] Parport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
14:33:10.0019 0x08d8 Parport - ok
14:33:10.0097 0x08d8 [ E9766131EEADE40A27DC27D2D68FBA9C, 63C295EC96DBD25F1A8B908295CCB86B54F2A77A02AAA11E5D9160C2C1A492B6 ] partmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
14:33:10.0113 0x08d8 partmgr - ok
14:33:10.0238 0x08d8 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257, 04C072969B58657602EB0C21CEDF24FCEE14E61B90A0F758F93925EF2C9FC32D ] PcaSvc C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
14:33:10.0269 0x08d8 PcaSvc - ok
14:33:10.0300 0x08d8 [ 94575C0571D1462A0F70BDE6BD6EE6B3, 7139BAC653EA94A3DD3821CAB35FC5E22F4CCA5ACC2BAABDAA27E4C3C8B27FC9 ] pci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
14:33:10.0316 0x08d8 pci - ok
14:33:10.0378 0x08d8 [ B5B8B5EF2E5CB34DF8DCF8831E3534FA, F2A7CC645B96946CC65BF60E14E70DC09C848D27C7943CE5DEA0C01A6B863480 ] pciide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
14:33:10.0394 0x08d8 pciide - ok
14:33:10.0503 0x08d8 [ B2E81D4E87CE48589F98CB8C05B01F2F, 6763BEE7270A4873B3E131BFB92313E2750FCBD0AD73C23D1C4F98F7DF73DE14 ] pcmcia C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
14:33:10.0535 0x08d8 pcmcia - ok
14:33:10.0566 0x08d8 [ D6B9C2E1A11A3A4B26A182FFEF18F603, BBA5FE08B1DDD6243118E11358FD61B10E850F090F061711C3CB207CE5FBBD36 ] pcw C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
14:33:10.0566 0x08d8 pcw - ok
14:33:11.0707 0x08d8 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E, FB2D61145980A2899D1B7729184C54070315B0E63C9A22400A76CCD39E00029C ] PEAUTH C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
14:33:11.0769 0x08d8 PEAUTH - ok
14:33:12.0160 0x08d8 [ B9B0A4299DD2D76A4243F75FD54DC680, BBF62E9628131FA396EB08D63B76D2D5FBDD61339E92B759125A066470D1C039 ] PeerDistSvc C:\Windows\system32\peerdistsvc.dll
14:33:12.0222 0x08d8 PeerDistSvc - ok
14:33:12.0550 0x08d8 [ E495E408C93141E8FC72DC0C6046DDFA, 489B957DADA0DC128A09468F1AD082DCC657E86053208EA06A12937BE86FB919 ] PerfHost C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
14:33:12.0613 0x08d8 PerfHost - ok
14:33:13.0050 0x08d8 [ C7CF6A6E137463219E1259E3F0F0DD6C, 08D7244F52AA17DD669AA6F77C291DAC88E7B2D1887DE422509C1F83EC85F3DD ] pla C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
14:33:13.0191 0x08d8 pla - ok
14:33:13.0441 0x08d8 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129, 57D9764AE6BCE33B242C399CDFC10DD405975BD6411CA8C75FBCD06EEB8442A9 ] PlugPlay C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
14:33:13.0503 0x08d8 PlugPlay - ok
14:33:13.0832 0x08d8 [ F485770EEC8959684CC4C4786B63C06C, 34ECC6D83782A2F8E9E32456F3C6C527999283775626C772D0354D232A10604A ] Pml Driver HPZ12 C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
14:33:13.0894 0x08d8 Pml Driver HPZ12 - ok
14:33:13.0972 0x08d8 [ 7195581CEC9BB7D12ABE54036ACC2E38, 9C4E5D6EA984148F2663DC529083408B2248DFF6DAAC85D9195F80A722782315 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
14:33:14.0019 0x08d8 PNRPAutoReg - ok
14:33:14.0113 0x08d8 [ 3EAC4455472CC2C97107B5291E0DCAFE, E51F373F2DBEAEE516B42BAE8C1B5BB68D00B881323E842CB6EDEC0A183CFFC3 ] PNRPsvc C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
14:33:14.0128 0x08d8 PNRPsvc - ok
14:33:14.0316 0x08d8 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389, 2ADA3EA69A5D7EC2A4D2DD89178DB94EAFDDF95F07B0070D654D9F7A5C12A044 ] PolicyAgent C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
14:33:14.0394 0x08d8 PolicyAgent - ok
14:33:14.0644 0x08d8 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184, 66203CE70A5EDE053929A940F38924C6792239CCCE10DD2C1D90D5B4D6748B55 ] Power C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
14:33:14.0707 0x08d8 Power - ok
14:33:14.0769 0x08d8 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9, 38ADC6052696D110CA5F393BC586791920663F5DA66934C2A824DDA9CD89C763 ] PptpMiniport C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
14:33:15.0003 0x08d8 PptpMiniport - ok
14:33:15.0050 0x08d8 PrlVssProvider - ok
14:33:15.0144 0x08d8 [ 0B4214C86002353416B2A22C1D8258B9, 9C64E9D171BE8FB79A5CBB846BAB964DAA71D51C4FAFB68194CAEC60E7077DBF ] prl_boot C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\prl_boot.sys
14:33:15.0160 0x08d8 prl_boot - ok
14:33:15.0316 0x08d8 [ 6C455BCC92EC22F758E9E1FF6DDC6210, E68D1F283E83149196E8AD5DAC73FABE9B6ACCB1647E84242C07C7B5A3744DDD ] prl_dd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_kmdd.sys
14:33:15.0332 0x08d8 prl_dd - ok
14:33:15.0394 0x08d8 [ 432F2102A3019927B252173FC23B66E6, 3B112E8A9C731C87399D551B2C6C2E2521A0C2B0876B0C5F41E47D52422A5544 ] prl_eth5 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_eth5.sys
14:33:15.0410 0x08d8 prl_eth5 - ok
14:33:15.0472 0x08d8 [ 1D8C472A9C073F158A8E4CAD9A2BDF64, 66B2902ABD46F41034BDF81452DC3A98059C57A6B4F9FDBE82D808F14BE035A6 ] prl_fs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_fs.sys
14:33:15.0488 0x08d8 prl_fs - ok
14:33:15.0519 0x08d8 [ 1D20F7EE69B8127E82D3628B11E63AC9, DD4498DD4A6085C91D6F6C6C8F2A4D077E06CD4AC7AFF7C735B160E5ECA9DF70 ] prl_memdev C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_memdev.sys
14:33:15.0535 0x08d8 prl_memdev - ok
14:33:15.0597 0x08d8 [ EC928334CF57C82F318F2FAC53D5A51A, 2E5512AF7740E3F012036FA2A217F1E0F85FDEB2F63A46767908F8A27E191635 ] prl_mouf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_mouf.sys
14:33:15.0613 0x08d8 prl_mouf - ok
14:33:15.0660 0x08d8 [ 5D21A898072494681D0FE3B7ECD17938, 3C376C932FCC0A52DC460DD5AEE3E84F481375154E77651C2033A3CA4D4C840C ] prl_pv64 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_pv64.sys
14:33:15.0675 0x08d8 prl_pv64 - ok
14:33:15.0738 0x08d8 [ 046AF6B7BBA7B2356F59B5A32FF4C9D9, 3E02D24C68E9BC7D009AD956C0B6FA8168327EAADD941DB3A825F38D17942ED2 ] prl_scsi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_scsi.sys
14:33:15.0738 0x08d8 prl_scsi - ok
14:33:15.0832 0x08d8 [ 9F9336B6213884FCA67432ABB897B446, E27AC772AF77436A7D715BF47342A08CD047BF3760E276C16934BF8E9A737852 ] prl_sound C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_sound.sys
14:33:15.0847 0x08d8 prl_sound - ok
14:33:15.0972 0x08d8 [ D299E0956A24AF192FE9366961FDE90C, 646166C774BBBDB37E4BA5DCE581EBB2DCE45F13EB8BA12C1E491F1F5BD112F9 ] prl_strg C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_strg.sys
14:33:15.0972 0x08d8 prl_strg - ok
14:33:16.0003 0x08d8 [ F4109D006DA3F7F8F28839F32E363E72, 164B3FB09DB6DAE3838CDAEE47CA39312A398F9091FD6FCEEA7DD9C20090009B ] prl_tg C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\prl_tg.sys
14:33:16.0003 0x08d8 prl_tg - ok
14:33:16.0066 0x08d8 [ 1664E4EDEF32AE40B3B6DBB55AE4FAA1, FBA489AE60E39F33E29287ABB5BF1822C05248CA44BABE823FCC1EC83A851577 ] prl_time C:\Windows\system32\drivers\prl_time.sys
14:33:16.0066 0x08d8 prl_time - ok
14:33:16.0097 0x08d8 [ 5CAB3F13CC115D0BCA0A823BE61F8D98, A710B7A53BF78D614967004168D820FFF51A1AA8CE9E2B0E5A4D939C9FE11A0D ] prl_uprof C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_uprof.dll
14:33:16.0113 0x08d8 prl_uprof - ok
14:33:16.0175 0x08d8 [ 0D922E23C041EFB1C3FAC2A6F943C9BF, 855418A6A58DCAFB181A1A68613B3E203AFB0A9B3D9D26D0C521F9F613B4EAD5 ] Processor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
14:33:16.0207 0x08d8 Processor - ok
14:33:16.0253 0x08d8 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8, 1225FED810BE8E0729EEAE5B340035CCBB9BACD3EF247834400F9B72D05ACE48 ] ProfSvc C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
14:33:16.0285 0x08d8 ProfSvc - ok
14:33:16.0300 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] ProtectedStorage C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
14:33:16.0316 0x08d8 ProtectedStorage - ok
14:33:16.0394 0x08d8 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D, F6F83A616B1F1C6C0DF6D2EC2513E6C23FD4FAA6D36518B8676C619AB74957B4 ] Psched C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
14:33:16.0457 0x08d8 Psched - ok
14:33:16.0519 0x08d8 [ DD3FD48D69F5FBBB21D46D1514C1C2DB, 2B188E3AC4BD9B608D375DD550507717852C2AF7C0F99FFED90098999B9D4F01 ] PSI C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\psi_mf_amd64.sys
14:33:16.0535 0x08d8 PSI - ok
14:33:16.0613 0x08d8 [ 05A0C2744CEAC6F1B723EC469B650EF0, D9F2E0E4431217C6A7CDE38D36362CD5A06E93B9F45F92638120EF151089B370 ] PSKMAD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PSKMAD.sys
14:33:16.0628 0x08d8 PSKMAD - ok


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 2
14:33:16.0972 0x08d8 [ A53A15A11EBFD21077463EE2C7AFEEF0, 6002B012A75045DEA62640A864A8721EADE2F8B65BEB5F5BA76D8CD819774489 ] ql2300  C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
14:33:17.0050 0x08d8 ql2300 - ok
14:33:17.0160 0x08d8 [ 4F6D12B51DE1AAEFF7DC58C4D75423C8, FB6ABAB741CED66A79E31A45111649F2FA3E26CEE77209B5296F789F6F7D08DE ] ql40xx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
14:33:17.0175 0x08d8 ql40xx - ok
14:33:17.0285 0x08d8 [ 906191634E99AEA92C4816150BDA3732, A0305436384104C3B559F9C73902DA19B96B518413379E397C5CDAB0B2B9418F ] QWAVE C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
14:33:17.0347 0x08d8 QWAVE - ok
14:33:17.0378 0x08d8 [ 76707BB36430888D9CE9D705398ADB6C, 35C1D1D05F98AC29A33D3781F497A0B40A3CB9CDF25FE1F28F574E40DDF70535 ] QWAVEdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
14:33:17.0425 0x08d8 QWAVEdrv - ok
14:33:17.0441 0x08d8 [ 5A0DA8AD5762FA2D91678A8A01311704, 8A64EB5DBAB7048A9E42A21CEB62CCD5B007A80C199892D7F8C69B48E8A255EF ] RasAcd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
14:33:17.0472 0x08d8 RasAcd - ok
14:33:17.0488 0x08d8 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90, 62C70DA127F48F796F8897BBFA23AB6EB080CC923F0F091DFA384A93F5C90CA1 ] RasAgileVpn C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
14:33:17.0519 0x08d8 RasAgileVpn - ok
14:33:17.0566 0x08d8 [ 8F26510C5383B8DBE976DE1CD00FC8C7, 60E618C010E8A723960636415573FA17EA0BBEF79647196B3BC0B8DEE680E090 ] RasAuto C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
14:33:17.0644 0x08d8 RasAuto - ok
14:33:17.0675 0x08d8 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA, 27307265F743DE3A3A3EC1B2C472A3D85FDD0AEC458E0B1177593141EE072698 ] Rasl2tp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
14:33:17.0722 0x08d8 Rasl2tp - ok
14:33:17.0800 0x08d8 [ EE867A0870FC9E4972BA9EAAD35651E2, 1B848D81705081FD2E18AC762DA7F51455657DAF860BF363DC15925A148BCADA ] RasMan C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
14:33:17.0832 0x08d8 RasMan - ok
14:33:17.0863 0x08d8 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25, A514F8A9C304D54BDA8DC60F5A64259B057EC83A1CAAF6D2B58CFD55E9561F72 ] RasPppoe C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
14:33:17.0894 0x08d8 RasPppoe - ok
14:33:17.0925 0x08d8 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB, FEC789F82B912F3E14E49524D40FEAA4373B221156F14045E645D7C37859258C ] RasSstp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
14:33:18.0050 0x08d8 RasSstp - ok
14:33:18.0097 0x08d8 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F, 1FDC6F6853400190C086042933F157814D915C54F26793CAD36CD2607D8810DA ] rdbss C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
14:33:18.0160 0x08d8 rdbss - ok
14:33:18.0207 0x08d8 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D, 1DF3501BBFFB56C3ECC39DBCC4287D3302216C2208CE22428B8C4967E5DE9D17 ] rdpbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
14:33:18.0222 0x08d8 rdpbus - ok
14:33:18.0253 0x08d8 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24, A78144D18352EA802C39D9D42921CF97A3E0211766B2169B6755C6FC2D77A804 ] RDPCDD C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
14:33:18.0300 0x08d8 RDPCDD - ok
14:33:18.0332 0x08d8 [ 1B6163C503398B23FF8B939C67747683, 339A5AA7970FF34FAAB213B655860C5B0DEC5F983A4A11A088017D849F320ACE ] RDPDR C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
14:33:18.0363 0x08d8 RDPDR - ok
14:33:18.0410 0x08d8 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365, 9AAA5C0D448E821FD85589505D99DF7749715A046BBD211F139E4E652ADDE41F ] RDPENCDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
14:33:18.0457 0x08d8 RDPENCDD - ok
14:33:18.0488 0x08d8 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A, 60C126A1409D1E9C39F1C9E95F70115BF4AF07780AB499F6E10A612540F173F4 ] RDPREFMP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
14:33:18.0535 0x08d8 RDPREFMP - ok
14:33:18.0550 0x08d8 [ E61608AA35E98999AF9AAEEEA6114B0A, F754CDE89DC96786D2A3C4D19EE2AEF1008E634E4DE3C0CBF927436DE90C04A6 ] RDPWD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
14:33:18.0613 0x08d8 RDPWD - ok
14:33:18.0675 0x08d8 [ 34ED295FA0121C241BFEF24764FC4520, AAEE5F00CAA763A5BA51CF56BD7262C03409CD72BD5601490E3EC3FFF929BB5F ] rdyboost C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
14:33:18.0707 0x08d8 rdyboost - ok
14:33:18.0722 0x08d8 [ 254FB7A22D74E5511C73A3F6D802F192, 3D0FB5840364200DE394F8CC28DA0E334C2B5FA8FF28A41656EE72287F3D3836 ] RemoteAccess C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
14:33:18.0769 0x08d8 RemoteAccess - ok
14:33:18.0832 0x08d8 [ E4D94F24081440B5FC5AA556C7C62702, 147CAA03568DC480F9506E30B84891AB7E433B5EBC05F34FF10F72B00E1C6B22 ] RemoteRegistry C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
14:33:18.0894 0x08d8 RemoteRegistry - ok
14:33:18.0910 0x08d8 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB, 665B5CD9FE905B0EE3F59A7B1A94760F5393EBEE729877D8584349754C2867E8 ] RpcEptMapper C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
14:33:18.0957 0x08d8 RpcEptMapper - ok
14:33:19.0003 0x08d8 [ D5BA242D4CF8E384DB90E6A8ED850B8C, CB4CB2608B5E31B55FB1A2CF4051E6D08A0C2A5FB231B2116F95938D7577334E ] RpcLocator C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
14:33:19.0050 0x08d8 RpcLocator - ok
14:33:19.0113 0x08d8 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123, C5003F2C912C5CA990E634818D3B4FD72F871900AF2948BD6C4D6400B354B401 ] RpcSs C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
14:33:19.0144 0x08d8 RpcSs - ok
14:33:19.0175 0x08d8 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF, D250C69CCC75F2D88E7E624FCC51300E75637333317D53908CCA7E0F117173DD ] rspndr C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
14:33:19.0191 0x08d8 rspndr - ok
14:33:19.0238 0x08d8 [ E60C0A09F997826C7627B244195AB581, E8630ED74B38B98BF584E353D992C1311BC36AB7F20A1BB66C9CD65CE1E46F8D ] s3cap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
14:33:19.0253 0x08d8 s3cap - ok
14:33:19.0269 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] SamSs C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
14:33:19.0285 0x08d8 SamSs - ok
14:33:20.0144 0x08d8 [ 99DF79C258B3342B6C8A5F802998DE56, BA9E343BF84F0C125896A402DDDEBCC52AD3A6E4573253AE1004FF7A9567F62D ] SASDIFSV C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASDIFSV64.SYS
14:33:20.0160 0x08d8 SASDIFSV - ok
14:33:20.0253 0x08d8 [ 2859C35C0651E8EB0D86D48E740388F2, 4AD913E558D51CDE4442C7F4BE42697AD91C0F34C92F2EA63B040830F97AAB77 ] SASKUTIL C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\SASKUTIL64.SYS
14:33:20.0300 0x08d8 SASKUTIL - ok
14:33:20.0488 0x08d8 [ AC03AF3329579FFFB455AA2DAABBE22B, 7AD3B62ADFEC166F9E256F9FF8BAA0568B2ED7308142BF8F5269E6EAA5E0A656 ] sbp2port C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
14:33:20.0550 0x08d8 sbp2port - ok
14:33:20.0582 0x08d8 [ 9B7395789E3791A3B6D000FE6F8B131E, E5F067F3F212BF5481668BE1779CBEF053F511F8967589BE2E865ACB9A620024 ] SCardSvr C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
14:33:20.0660 0x08d8 SCardSvr - ok
14:33:20.0707 0x08d8 [ 253F38D0D7074C02FF8DEB9836C97D2B, CB5CAFCB8628BB22877F74ACF1DED0BBAED8F4573A74DA7FE94BBBA584889116 ] scfilter C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
14:33:20.0753 0x08d8 scfilter - ok
14:33:21.0082 0x08d8 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A, 54095E37F0B6CC677A3E9BDD40F4647C713273D197DB341063AA7F342A60C4A7 ] Schedule C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
14:33:21.0175 0x08d8 Schedule - ok
14:33:21.0253 0x08d8 [ F17D1D393BBC69C5322FBFAFACA28C7F, 62A1A92B3C52ADFD0B808D7F69DD50238B5F202421F1786F7EAEAA63F274B3E8 ] SCPolicySvc C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
14:33:21.0285 0x08d8 SCPolicySvc - ok
14:33:21.0300 0x08d8 SCWFPFilter - ok
14:33:21.0347 0x08d8 [ 6EA4234DC55346E0709560FE7C2C1972, 64011E044C16E2F92689E5F7E4666A075E27BBFA61F3264E5D51CE1656C1D5B8 ] SDRSVC C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
14:33:21.0410 0x08d8 SDRSVC - ok
14:33:21.0472 0x08d8 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186, 34BBB0459C96B3DE94CCB0D73461562935C583D7BF93828DA4E20A6BC9B7301D ] secdrv C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
14:33:21.0503 0x08d8 secdrv - ok
14:33:21.0535 0x08d8 [ BC617A4E1B4FA8DF523A061739A0BD87, 10C4057F6B321EB5237FF619747B74F5401BC17D15A8C7060829E8204A2297F9 ] seclogon C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
14:33:21.0582 0x08d8 seclogon - ok
14:33:21.0988 0x08d8 [ 398A81D590424441B2F5C5C08073CADB, 1E064DFCC49EB0D8A4150276BF796B9DFA030C451570A170EC940F8CBAAD80F3 ] Secunia PSI Agent C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\PSIA.exe
14:33:22.0019 0x08d8 Secunia PSI Agent - ok
14:33:22.0878 0x08d8 [ 8C2D3A80FC90A860F0F24DEB67471481, CE4D17B63149C44B4CD5CB7776FD4705DC675F6D2D077D53BE15578294EBC9D4 ] Secunia Update Agent C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
14:33:22.0910 0x08d8 Secunia Update Agent - ok
14:33:22.0988 0x08d8 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21, E0EB8E80B51E45CA7EB061E705DA0BC07878759418A8519AE6E12326FE79E7C7 ] SENS C:\Windows\System32\sens.dll
14:33:23.0066 0x08d8 SENS - ok
14:33:23.0097 0x08d8 [ 0336CFFAFAAB87A11541F1CF1594B2B2, 8B8A6A33E78A12FB05E29B2E2775850626574AFD2EF88748D65E690A07B10B8D ] SensrSvc C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
14:33:23.0160 0x08d8 SensrSvc - ok
14:33:23.0222 0x08d8 [ CB624C0035412AF0DEBEC78C41F5CA1B, A4D937F11E06CAE914347CA1362F4C98EC5EE0C0C80321E360EA1ABD6726F8D4 ] Serenum C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
14:33:23.0285 0x08d8 Serenum - ok
14:33:23.0378 0x08d8 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6, 8F9776FB84C5D11068EAF1FF1D1A46466C655D64D256A8B1E31DC0C23B5DD22D ] Serial C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
14:33:23.0410 0x08d8 Serial - ok
14:33:23.0566 0x08d8 [ 1C545A7D0691CC4A027396535691C3E3, 065C30BE598FF4DC55C37E0BBE0CEDF10A370AE2BF5404B42EBBB867A3FFED6D ] sermouse C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
14:33:23.0628 0x08d8 sermouse - ok
14:33:23.0722 0x08d8 [ 0B6231BF38174A1628C4AC812CC75804, E569BF1F7F5689E2E917FA6516DB53388A5B8B1C6699DEE030147E853218811D ] SessionEnv C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
14:33:23.0769 0x08d8 SessionEnv - ok
14:33:23.0816 0x08d8 [ A554811BCD09279536440C964AE35BBF, DA8F893722F803E189D7D4D6C6232ED34505B63A64ED3A0132A5BB7A2BABDE55 ] sffdisk C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
14:33:23.0847 0x08d8 sffdisk - ok
14:33:23.0910 0x08d8 [ FF414F0BAEFEBA59BC6C04B3DB0B87BF, B81EF5D26AEB572CAB590F7AD7CA8C89F296420089EF5E6148E972F2DBCA1042 ] sffp_mmc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
14:33:24.0003 0x08d8 sffp_mmc - ok
14:33:24.0019 0x08d8 [ DD85B78243A19B59F0637DCF284DA63C, 6730D4F2BAE7E24615746ACC41B42D01DB6068D6504982008ADA1890DE900197 ] sffp_sd C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
14:33:24.0035 0x08d8 sffp_sd - ok
14:33:24.0082 0x08d8 [ A9D601643A1647211A1EE2EC4E433FF4, 7AC60B4AB48D4BBF1F9681C12EC2A75C72E6E12D30FABC564A24394310E9A5F9 ] sfloppy C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
14:33:24.0097 0x08d8 sfloppy - ok
14:33:24.0222 0x08d8 [ B95F6501A2F8B2E78C697FEC401970CE, 758B73A32902299A313348CE7EC189B20EB4CB398D0180E4EE24B84DAD55F291 ] SharedAccess C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
14:33:24.0285 0x08d8 SharedAccess - ok
14:33:24.0535 0x08d8 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D, 2A3BFD0FA9569288E91AE3E72CA1EC39E1450D01E6473CE51157E0F138257923 ] ShellHWDetection C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
14:33:24.0597 0x08d8 ShellHWDetection - ok
14:33:24.0894 0x08d8 [ 843CAF1E5FDE1FFD5FF768F23A51E2E1, 89CA9F516E42A6B905474D738CDA2C121020A07DBD4E66CFE569DD77D79D7820 ] SiSRaid2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
14:33:24.0910 0x08d8 SiSRaid2 - ok
14:33:24.0957 0x08d8 [ 6A6C106D42E9FFFF8B9FCB4F754F6DA4, 87B85C66DF7EB6FDB8A2341D05FAA5261FF68A90CCFC63F0E4A03824F1E33E5E ] SiSRaid4 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
14:33:24.0972 0x08d8 SiSRaid4 - ok
14:33:25.0035 0x08d8 [ 548260A7B8654E024DC30BF8A7C5BAA4, 4A7E58331D7765A12F53DC2371739DC9A463940B13E16157CE10DB80E958D740 ] Smb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
14:33:25.0066 0x08d8 Smb - ok
14:33:25.0222 0x08d8 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D, D787061043BEEDB9386B048CB9E680E6A88A1CBAE9BD4A8C0209155BFB76C630 ] SNMPTRAP C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
14:33:25.0285 0x08d8 SNMPTRAP - ok
14:33:25.0316 0x08d8 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9, 21A5130BD00089C609522A372018A719F8E37103D2DD22C59EACB393BE35A063 ] spldr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
14:33:25.0332 0x08d8 spldr - ok
14:33:25.0628 0x08d8 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377, F9C324E2EF81193FE831C7EECC44A100CA06F82FA731BF555D9EA4D91DA13329 ] Spooler C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
14:33:25.0707 0x08d8 Spooler - ok
14:33:27.0191 0x08d8 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C, FC075F7B39E86CC8EF6DA4E339FE946917E319C347AC70FB0C50AAF36F97E27F ] sppsvc C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
14:33:27.0316 0x08d8 sppsvc - ok
14:33:27.0347 0x08d8 [ 93D7D61317F3D4BC4F4E9F8A96A7DE45, 36D48B23B8243BE5229707375FCD11C2DCAC96983199345365F065A0CBF33314 ] sppuinotify C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
14:33:27.0425 0x08d8 sppuinotify - ok
14:33:27.0457 0x08d8 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B, 306128F1AD489F87161A089D1BDC1542A4CB742D91A0C12A7CD1863FDB8932C0 ] srv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
14:33:27.0519 0x08d8 srv - ok
14:33:27.0582 0x08d8 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28, 726DB2283113AB2A9681E8E9F61132303D6D86E9CD034C40EE4A8C9DB29E87F7 ] srv2 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
14:33:27.0660 0x08d8 srv2 - ok
14:33:27.0691 0x08d8 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3, AFA4704ED8FFC1A0BAB40DFB81D3AE3F3D933A3C9BF54DDAF39FF9AF3646D9E6 ] srvnet C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
14:33:27.0738 0x08d8 srvnet - ok
14:33:27.0785 0x08d8 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33, 2E2403F8AA39E79D1281CA006B51B43139C32A5FDD64BD34DAA4B935338BD740 ] SSDPSRV C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
14:33:27.0816 0x08d8 SSDPSRV - ok
14:33:27.0832 0x08d8 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB, D21CDBC4C2AA0DB5B4455D5108B0CAF4282A2E664B9035708F212CC094569D9D ] SstpSvc C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
14:33:27.0863 0x08d8 SstpSvc - ok
14:33:27.0894 0x08d8 [ F3817967ED533D08327DC73BC4D5542A, 1B204454408A690C0A86447F3E4AA9E7C58A9CFB567C94C17C21920BA648B4D5 ] stexstor C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
14:33:27.0910 0x08d8 stexstor - ok
14:33:27.0988 0x08d8 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1, 1101C38BE8FC383B5F2F9FA402F9652B23B88A764DE2B584DFE62B88B11DEF92 ] stisvc C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
14:33:28.0050 0x08d8 stisvc - ok
14:33:28.0097 0x08d8 [ 7785DC213270D2FC066538DAF94087E7, F09CB2895241719CA5147B2EE9F7ECBD0303AFFB5CD896F06D4D29BAAAFC207B ] storflt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmstorfl.sys
14:33:28.0113 0x08d8 storflt - ok
14:33:28.0160 0x08d8 [ C40841817EF57D491F22EB103DA587CC, 5FAA2DE43BADC16A898C0C290C44C41E4411D919A95FE8C6FF45EA7A34495079 ] StorSvc C:\Windows\system32\storsvc.dll
14:33:28.0207 0x08d8 StorSvc - ok
14:33:28.0222 0x08d8 [ D34E4943D5AC096C8EDEEBFD80D76E23, 1DD7F6F97060B5F763A04ACA1F75E59DAB09EF824FD09B83FC3C192837D006DE ] storvsc C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
14:33:28.0238 0x08d8 storvsc - ok
14:33:28.0253 0x08d8 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90, 3CB922291DBADC92B46B9E28CCB6810CD8CCDA3E74518EC9522B58B998E1F969 ] swenum C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
14:33:28.0269 0x08d8 swenum - ok
14:33:28.0300 0x08d8 [ 4A32F6D8B4C3090735B2551AC5CA0230, 18D529AF08B58A24C4F2F9D5B0CE28CAFC733F4D2AE0292C9CFEF03016AAA6C0 ] swiwdmbx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbx.sys
14:33:28.0332 0x08d8 swiwdmbx - ok
14:33:28.0410 0x08d8 [ 4A32F6D8B4C3090735B2551AC5CA0230, 18D529AF08B58A24C4F2F9D5B0CE28CAFC733F4D2AE0292C9CFEF03016AAA6C0 ] swiwdmbxum C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swiwdmbxum.sys
14:33:28.0425 0x08d8 swiwdmbxum - ok
14:33:28.0519 0x08d8 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B, 9C3725BB1F08F92744C980A22ED5C874007D3B5863C7E1F140F50061052AC418 ] swprv C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
14:33:28.0582 0x08d8 swprv - ok
14:33:28.0628 0x08d8 [ DC4F7B0553A8D2103EBC33FB42AB9A23, 27EC66A568A5CDE8FE2697C191A358FA12FBC9B2F678EF5292E5ACF35C4CA658 ] swUMmbb00 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swUMmbb00.sys
14:33:28.0660 0x08d8 swUMmbb00 - ok
14:33:28.0769 0x08d8 [ 27365602895461D227331515DEB7C223, 09CAB0353FDAB91F1A11F76840627923F696DDD471BF3EB4913BDBCDD69ECDCB ] swUMser00 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swUMser00.sys
14:33:28.0785 0x08d8 swUMser00 - ok
14:33:29.0316 0x08d8 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D, 3C13217548BE61F2BDB8BD41F77345CDDA1F97BF0AE17241C335B9807EB3DBB8 ] SysMain C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
14:33:29.0394 0x08d8 SysMain - ok
14:33:29.0457 0x08d8 [ E3C61FD7B7C2557E1F1B0B4CEC713585, 01F0E116606D185BF93B540868075BFB1A398197F6AABD994983DBFF56B3A8A0 ] TabletInputService C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
14:33:29.0488 0x08d8 TabletInputService - ok
14:33:29.0519 0x08d8 [ 40F0849F65D13EE87B9A9AE3C1DD6823, E251A7EF3D0FD2973AF33A62FC457A7E8D5E8694208F811F52455F7C2426121F ] TapiSrv C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
14:33:29.0582 0x08d8 TapiSrv - ok
14:33:29.0644 0x08d8 [ 1BE03AC720F4D302EA01D40F588162F6, AB644862BF1D2E824FD846180DEC4E2C0FAFCC517451486DE5A92E5E78A952E4 ] TBS C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
14:33:29.0675 0x08d8 TBS - ok
14:33:29.0816 0x08d8 [ 40AF23633D197905F03AB5628C558C51, 644656A15236E964E4BE57B42225EAA5643C4CF1FFF6D306813A000716F9D72C ] Tcpip C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
14:33:29.0863 0x08d8 Tcpip - ok
14:33:29.0925 0x08d8 [ 40AF23633D197905F03AB5628C558C51, 644656A15236E964E4BE57B42225EAA5643C4CF1FFF6D306813A000716F9D72C ] TCPIP6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
14:33:29.0957 0x08d8 TCPIP6 - ok
14:33:30.0082 0x08d8 [ 1B16D0BD9841794A6E0CDE0CEF744ABC, 7EB8BA97339199EEE7F2B09DA2DA6279DA64A510D4598D42CF86415D67CD674C ] tcpipreg C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
14:33:30.0097 0x08d8 tcpipreg - ok
14:33:30.0222 0x08d8 [ 3371D21011695B16333A3934340C4E7C, 7416F9BBFC1BA9D875EA7D1C7A0D912FC6977B49A865D67E3F9C4E18A965082D ] TDPIPE C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
14:33:30.0285 0x08d8 TDPIPE - ok
14:33:30.0363 0x08d8 [ 51C5ECEB1CDEE2468A1748BE550CFBC8, 4E8F83877330B421F7B5D8393D34BC44C6450E69209DAA95B29CB298166A5DF9 ] TDTCP C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
14:33:30.0519 0x08d8 TDTCP - ok
14:33:30.0613 0x08d8 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806, B71F2967A4EE7395E4416C1526CB85368AEA988BDD1F2C9719C48B08FAFA9661 ] tdx C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
14:33:30.0644 0x08d8 tdx - ok
14:33:30.0738 0x08d8 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5, 83BFA50A528762EC52A011302AC3874636FB7E26628CD7ACFBF2BDC9FAA8110D ] TermDD C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
14:33:30.0769 0x08d8 TermDD - ok
14:33:30.0925 0x08d8 [ 2E648163254233755035B46DD7B89123, 6FA0D07CE18A3A69D82EE49D875F141E39406E92C34EAC76AC4EB052E6EBCBCD ] TermService C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
14:33:31.0003 0x08d8 TermService - ok
14:33:31.0066 0x08d8 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C, DB9886C2C858FAF45AEA15F8E42860343F73EB8685C53EC2E8CCC10586CB0832 ] Themes C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
14:33:31.0097 0x08d8 Themes - ok
14:33:31.0144 0x08d8 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B, 0DB4AC13A264F19A84DC0BCED54E8E404014CC09C993B172002B1561EC7E265A ] THREADORDER C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
14:33:31.0175 0x08d8 THREADORDER - ok
14:33:31.0238 0x08d8 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D, DE87F203FD8E6BDCCFCA1860A85F283301A365846FB703D9BB86278D8AC96B07 ] TrkWks C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
14:33:31.0269 0x08d8 TrkWks - ok
14:33:31.0332 0x08d8 [ 370A6907DDF79532A39319492B1FA38A, 46AECC5160F04FC3FFE4D37B404CCBBD1C5DC1501C2CEEE8284FF544DBDF10F8 ] truecrypt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\truecrypt.sys
14:33:31.0347 0x08d8 truecrypt - ok
14:33:31.0503 0x08d8 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C, F2EF85F5ABA307976D9C649D710B408952089458DDE97D4DEF321DF14E46A046 ] TrustedInstaller C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
14:33:31.0566 0x08d8 TrustedInstaller - ok
14:33:31.0691 0x08d8 [ 4CE278FC9671BA81A138D70823FCAA09, CBE501436696E32A3701B9F377B823AC36647B6626595F76CC63E2396AD7D300 ] tssecsrv C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
14:33:31.0722 0x08d8 tssecsrv - ok
14:33:31.0941 0x08d8 [ D11C783E3EF9A3C52C0EBE83CC5000E9, A136C355D4C8945729163D15801364A614E23217B15F9313C85BA45BB71A74EB ] TsUsbFlt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
14:33:31.0957 0x08d8 TsUsbFlt - ok
14:33:32.0050 0x08d8 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894, AE9D8B648DA08AF667B9456C3FE315489859C157510A258559F18238F2CC92B8 ] tunnel C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
14:33:32.0097 0x08d8 tunnel - ok
14:33:32.0128 0x08d8 [ B4DD609BD7E282BFC683CEC7EAAAAD67, EF131DB6F6411CAD36A989A421AF93F89DD61601AC524D2FF11C10FF6E3E9123 ] uagp35 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
14:33:32.0144 0x08d8 uagp35 - ok
14:33:32.0269 0x08d8 [ FF4232A1A64012BAA1FD97C7B67DF593, D8591B4EB056899C7B604E4DD852D82D4D9809F508ABCED4A03E1BE6D5D456E3 ] udfs C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
14:33:32.0332 0x08d8 udfs - ok
14:33:32.0363 0x08d8 [ 3CBDEC8D06B9968ABA702EBA076364A1, B8DAB8AA804FC23021BFEBD7AE4D40FBE648D6C6BA21CC008E26D1C084972F9B ] UI0Detect C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
14:33:32.0378 0x08d8 UI0Detect - ok
14:33:32.0441 0x08d8 [ 4BFE1BC28391222894CBF1E7D0E42320, 5918B1ED2030600DF77BDACF1C808DF6EADDD8BF3E7003AF1D72050D8B102B3A ] uliagpkx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
14:33:32.0457 0x08d8 uliagpkx - ok
14:33:32.0503 0x08d8 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561, 09A3F3597E91CBEB2F38E96E75134312B60CAE5574B2AD4606C2D3E992AEDDFE ] umbus C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
14:33:32.0550 0x08d8 umbus - ok
14:33:32.0582 0x08d8 [ B2E8E8CB557B156DA5493BBDDCC1474D, F547509A08C0679ACB843E20C9C0CF51BED1B06530BBC529DFB0944504564A43 ] UmPass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
14:33:32.0628 0x08d8 UmPass - ok
14:33:32.0753 0x08d8 [ A293DCD756D04D8492A750D03B9A297C, 203600ED0B7F8BA4C6D6F4ED810F4DF5AB70928B06EC4131C5D8ADF628444ED1 ] UmRdpService C:\Windows\System32\umrdp.dll
14:33:32.0847 0x08d8 UmRdpService - ok
14:33:32.0910 0x08d8 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE, 0FB461E2D5E0B75BB5958F6362F4880BFA4C36AD930542609BCAF574941AA7AE ] upnphost C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
14:33:32.0957 0x08d8 upnphost - ok
14:33:33.0003 0x08d8 [ DCA68B0943D6FA415F0C56C92158A83A, BEE5A5B33B22D1DF50B884D46D89FC3B8286EB16E38AD5A20F0A49E5C6766C57 ] usbccgp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
14:33:33.0066 0x08d8 usbccgp - ok
14:33:33.0113 0x08d8 [ 80B0F7D5CCF86CEB5D402EAAF61FEC31, 140C62116A425DEAD25FE8D82DE283BC92C482A9F643658D512F9F67061F28AD ] usbcir C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
14:33:33.0128 0x08d8 usbcir - ok
14:33:33.0160 0x08d8 [ 18A85013A3E0F7E1755365D287443965, 811C5EDF38C765BCF71BCE25CB6626FF6988C3699F5EF1846240EA0052F34C33 ] usbehci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
14:33:33.0175 0x08d8 usbehci - ok
14:33:33.0191 0x08d8 [ 8D1196CFBB223621F2C67D45710F25BA, B5D7AFE51833B24FC9576F3AED3D8A2B290E5846060E73F9FFFAC1890A8B6003 ] usbhub C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
14:33:33.0269 0x08d8 usbhub - ok
14:33:33.0300 0x08d8 [ 765A92D428A8DB88B960DA5A8D6089DC, 56DE8A2ED58E53B202C399CA7BACB1551136303C2EE0AB426BDBBF880E3C542C ] usbohci C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
14:33:33.0316 0x08d8 usbohci - ok
14:33:33.0347 0x08d8 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D, B485463933306036B1D490722CB1674DC85670753D79FA0EF7EBCA7BBAAD9F7C ] usbprint C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
14:33:33.0410 0x08d8 usbprint - ok
14:33:33.0519 0x08d8 [ 9661DA76B4531B2DA272ECCE25A8AF24, FEA93254A21E71A7EB8AD35FCCAD2C1E41F7329EC33B1734F5B41307A34D8637 ] usbscan C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
14:33:33.0597 0x08d8 usbscan - ok
14:33:33.0613 0x08d8 [ FED648B01349A3C8395A5169DB5FB7D6, DC4D7594C24ADD076927B9347F1B50B91CF03A4ABDB284248D5711D9C19DEB96 ] USBSTOR C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
14:33:33.0628 0x08d8 USBSTOR - ok
14:33:33.0644 0x08d8 [ DD253AFC3BC6CBA412342DE60C3647F3, 146F8613F1057AC054DC3593E84BC52899DA27EA33B0E72ACFB78C3699ADCDE7 ] usbuhci C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
14:33:33.0675 0x08d8 usbuhci - ok
14:33:33.0816 0x08d8 [ 1F775DA4CF1A3A1834207E975A72E9D7, 6D3DE5BD3EF3A76E997E5BAF900C51D25308F5A9682D1F62017F577A24095B90 ] usbvideo C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
14:33:33.0910 0x08d8 usbvideo - ok
14:33:33.0957 0x08d8 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E, 7202484C8E1BFB2AFD64D8C81668F3EDE0E3BF5EB27572877A0A7B337AE5AE42 ] UxSms C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
14:33:34.0035 0x08d8 UxSms - ok
14:33:34.0128 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] VaultSvc C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
14:33:34.0144 0x08d8 VaultSvc - ok
14:33:34.0191 0x08d8 [ C5C876CCFC083FF3B128F933823E87BD, 6FE0FBB6C3207E09300E0789E2168F76668D87C317FE9F263E733827ADCFBE0D ] vdrvroot C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
14:33:34.0191 0x08d8 vdrvroot - ok
14:33:34.0285 0x08d8 [ 8D6B481601D01A456E75C3210F1830BE, A2CEF483F4231367138EEF7E67FD5BE5364FC0780C44CA1368E36CE4AA3D0633 ] vds C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
14:33:34.0332 0x08d8 vds - ok
14:33:34.0394 0x08d8 [ DA4DA3F5E02943C2DC8C6ED875DE68DD, EDE604536DB78C512D68C92B26DA77C8811AC109D1F0A473673F0A82D15A2838 ] vga C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
14:33:34.0410 0x08d8 vga - ok
14:33:34.0441 0x08d8 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC, 45898604375B42EB1246C17A22D91C2440F11C746FF6459AD38027C1BC2E3125 ] VgaSave C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
14:33:34.0503 0x08d8 VgaSave - ok
14:33:34.0566 0x08d8 [ 2CE2DF28C83AEAF30084E1B1EB253CBB, D1946816A1CB89F825CBEA58F94A4C9D0CE7249355CD3915563F54054EE564BF ] vhdmp C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
14:33:34.0582 0x08d8 vhdmp - ok
14:33:34.0628 0x08d8 [ E5689D93FFE4E5D66C0178761240DD54, 6D35CED80681B12AAF63BFA0DA1C386E71D3838839B68A686990AA8031949D27 ] viaide C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
14:33:34.0644 0x08d8 viaide - ok
14:33:34.0707 0x08d8 [ E8C693F4412892DA9454E8815961947F, 9CD8951ED7F779A25CF4962D09B17DE395D9C350D53323B31D2A0ABB0C68BDC2 ] vm3dmp C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vm3dmp.sys
14:33:34.0722 0x08d8 vm3dmp - ok
14:33:34.0769 0x08d8 [ 86EA3E79AE350FEA5331A1303054005F, 7E7D6027EB41E591633C7383A5D29A3BA8ECFC08C177D2BCF741EE27686B1691 ] vmbus C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vmbus.sys
14:33:34.0785 0x08d8 vmbus - ok
14:33:34.0800 0x08d8 [ 7DE90B48F210D29649380545DB45A187, 09522F84285D62B961868DA98C40B82E746CA4D24A9780905673A2349D6B07F4 ] VMBusHID C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
14:33:34.0832 0x08d8 VMBusHID - ok
14:33:34.0878 0x08d8 vmci - ok
14:33:34.0910 0x08d8 [ BBE7ED0ED87295C4E4F7A323D260DE19, 9D1900A56ECCA979B61619B8B5307FC80E57D870C967426D942D7BFA4C43921B ] vmmouse C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmmouse.sys
14:33:34.0925 0x08d8 vmmouse - ok
14:33:34.0972 0x08d8 [ 13F9A99C2311E01CC31E84A196DD070F, 28F46870FEB1745AAA47857A3AA9C60469827FBE7F20C53F41CEF94E41DFBB7B ] vmusbmouse C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vmusbmouse.sys
14:33:34.0988 0x08d8 vmusbmouse - ok
14:33:35.0003 0x08d8 [ D2AAFD421940F640B407AEFAAEBD91B0, 31EF342A60AF04F4108759A71F8FB7B8C8819216CF3D16A95B2BA0E33A8A9161 ] volmgr C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
14:33:35.0019 0x08d8 volmgr - ok
14:33:35.0144 0x08d8 [ A255814907C89BE58B79EF2F189B843B, 463DB771851352185B6AC323BD93B9084D47291E53C1F7B628B65D6918B2E28F ] volmgrx C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
14:33:35.0160 0x08d8 volmgrx - ok
14:33:35.0207 0x08d8 [ 0D08D2F3B3FF84E433346669B5E0F639, 3D6716CEC95B8861A7CC5778E91F310528DC6BEE0E57A3C8757FC675154EBDEC ] volsnap C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
14:33:35.0222 0x08d8 volsnap - ok
14:33:35.0300 0x08d8 [ 5E2016EA6EBACA03C04FEAC5F330D997, 53106EB877459FE55A459111F7AB0EE320BB3B4C954D3DB6FA1642396001F2AC ] vsmraid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
14:33:35.0332 0x08d8  vsmraid - ok
14:33:35.0769 0x08d8 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2, 47B801E623254CF0202B3591CB5C019CABFB52F123C7D47E29D19B32F1F2B915 ] VSS C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
14:33:35.0832 0x08d8 VSS - ok
14:33:35.0910 0x08d8 [ 36D4720B72B5C5D9CB2B9C29E9DF67A1, 3254523C85C70EBA2DBAC05DB2DBA89EDF8E9195F390F7C21F96458FB6B2E3D7 ] vwifibus C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
14:33:35.0941 0x08d8 vwifibus - ok
14:33:36.0128 0x08d8 [ 1C9D80CC3849B3788048078C26486E1A, 34A89F31E53F6B6C209B286F580CC2257AE6D057E4E20741F241C9C167947962 ] W32Time C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
14:33:36.0175 0x08d8 W32Time - ok
14:33:36.0253 0x08d8 [ 4E9440F4F152A7B944CB1663D3935A3E, 8FE04EBD3BC612EE943A21A3E56F37E5C9B578CDACA6044048181DAD81816D53 ] WacomPen C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
14:33:36.0285 0x08d8 WacomPen - ok
14:33:36.0457 0x08d8 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C, CE4D1EE3525C10AC658B20776C3E444DE44874C837713DC5311386EDFCB18399 ] WANARP C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
14:33:36.0535 0x08d8 WANARP - ok
14:33:36.0535 0x08d8 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C, CE4D1EE3525C10AC658B20776C3E444DE44874C837713DC5311386EDFCB18399 ] Wanarpv6 C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
14:33:36.0566 0x08d8 Wanarpv6 - ok
14:33:38.0097 0x08d8 [ 3CEC96DE223E49EAAE3651FCF8FAEA6C, 4150DAB33E8D61076F1D4767BCAFC9B4ECCCCBD58FD4FB3CFE5B8D27DCDCAB61 ] WatAdminSvc C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
14:33:38.0472 0x08d8 WatAdminSvc - ok
14:33:38.0660 0x08d8 [ 78F4E7F5C56CB9716238EB57DA4B6A75, 46A4E78CE5F2A4B26F4E9C3FF04A99D9B727A82AC2E390A82A1611C3F6E0C9AF ] wbengine C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
14:33:38.0722 0x08d8 wbengine - ok
14:33:38.0816 0x08d8 [ 3AA101E8EDAB2DB4131333F4325C76A3, 4F7BD3DA5E58B18BFF106CFF7B45E75FD13EE556D433C695BA23EC80827E49DE ] WbioSrvc C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
14:33:38.0832 0x08d8 WbioSrvc - ok
14:33:38.0972 0x08d8 [ 7368A2AFD46E5A4481D1DE9D14848EDD, 8039C478FC2D9F095F5883A4FA47F9E6EDF57CC88A4AA74F07C88445F90DED57 ] wcncsvc C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
14:33:39.0003 0x08d8 wcncsvc - ok
14:33:39.0082 0x08d8 [ 20F7441334B18CEE52027661DF4A6129, 7B8E0247234B740FED2BE9B833E9CE8DD7453340123AB43F6B495A7E6A27B0DD ] WcsPlugInService C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
14:33:39.0113 0x08d8 WcsPlugInService - ok
14:33:39.0144 0x08d8 [ 72889E16FF12BA0F235467D6091B17DC, F2FD0BBD075E33608D93F350D216F97442AB89ABD540513C2D568C78096E12A8 ] Wd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
14:33:39.0160 0x08d8 Wd - ok
14:33:39.0457 0x08d8 [ E2C933EDBC389386EBE6D2BA953F43D8, AF1DEADD5F1267CCEBD226E8EEB971D1946EA6A5A9645A36F5D111F758AF2F07 ] Wdf01000 C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
14:33:39.0472 0x08d8 Wdf01000 - ok
14:33:39.0503 0x08d8 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681, B2DF47AC4931ACFB243775767B77065CC0D98778FC0243C793A3E219EB961209 ] WdiServiceHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
14:33:39.0628 0x08d8 WdiServiceHost - ok
14:33:39.0628 0x08d8 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681, B2DF47AC4931ACFB243775767B77065CC0D98778FC0243C793A3E219EB961209 ] WdiSystemHost C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
14:33:39.0644 0x08d8 WdiSystemHost - ok
14:33:39.0707 0x08d8 [ 0EB0E5D22B1760F2DBCE632F2DD7A54D, B8A4CC62F88768947FB0A161CF9564DB28FD9C1C037B5475DF192982DE035C22 ] WebClient C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
14:33:39.0738 0x08d8 WebClient - ok
14:33:39.0832 0x08d8 [ C749025A679C5103E575E3B48E092C43, B71171D07EE7AB085A24BF3A1072FF2CE7EA021AAE695F6A90640E6EE8EB55C1 ] Wecsvc C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
14:33:39.0910 0x08d8 Wecsvc - ok
14:33:40.0019 0x08d8 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08, 484E6BCCDF7ADCE9A1AACAD1BC7C7D7694B9E40FA90D94B14D80C607784F6C75 ] wercplsupport C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
14:33:40.0097 0x08d8 wercplsupport - ok
14:33:40.0175 0x08d8 [ 6D137963730144698CBD10F202E9F251, A9F522A125158D94F540544CCD4DBF47B9DCE2EA878C33675AFE40F80E8F4979 ] WerSvc C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
14:33:40.0207 0x08d8 WerSvc - ok
14:33:40.0300 0x08d8 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725, 0AF2734B978165FC6FD22B64862132CCE32528A21C698A49D176129446E099C8 ] WfpLwf C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
14:33:40.0378 0x08d8 WfpLwf - ok
14:33:40.0425 0x08d8 [ 05ECAEC3E4529A7153B3136CEB49F0EC, 9995CB2CEC70A633EA33CBB0DEAD2BB28CB67132B41E9444BDAB9E75744C9A50 ] WIMMount C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
14:33:40.0441 0x08d8 WIMMount - ok
14:33:40.0503 0x08d8 WinDefend - ok
14:33:40.0519 0x08d8 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
14:33:40.0675 0x08d8 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306, D6555E8D276DBB11358246E0FE215F76F1FB358791C76B88D82C2A66A42DA19F ] Winmgmt C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
14:33:40.0722 0x08d8 Winmgmt - ok
14:33:41.0253 0x08d8 [ BCB1310604AA415C4508708975B3931E, 9D943F086D454345153A0DD426B4432532A44FD87950386B186E1CAD2AC70565 ] WinRM C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
14:33:41.0363 0x08d8 WinRM - ok
14:33:41.0410 0x08d8 [ FE88B288356E7B47B74B13372ADD906D, A16B166F6BB32EF9D2A142F27B9EC54CBC7B3AC915799783CF4C40E525BC9E03 ] WinUsb C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
14:33:41.0441 0x08d8 WinUsb - ok
14:33:41.0644 0x08d8 [ 4FADA86E62F18A1B2F42BA18AE24E6AA, CE1683386886BF34862681A46199EA7E7FB4232A186047DA7FBD8EC240AF6726 ] Wlansvc C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
14:33:41.0675 0x08d8 Wlansvc - ok
14:33:41.0738 0x08d8 [ F6FF8944478594D0E414D3F048F0D778, 6F75E0AE6127B33A92A88E59D4B048FD4C15F997807BE7BF0EFE76F95235B1D9 ] WmiAcpi C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
14:33:41.0800 0x08d8 WmiAcpi - ok
14:33:41.0863 0x08d8 [ 38B84C94C5A8AF291ADFEA478AE54F93, 1AC267AC73670BEA5F3785C9AD9DB146F8E993A862C843742B21FDB90D102B2A ] wmiApSrv C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
14:33:41.0910 0x08d8 wmiApSrv - ok
14:33:41.0925 0x08d8 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
14:33:41.0957 0x08d8 [ 96C6E7100D724C69FCF9E7BF590D1DCA, 2E63C9B0893B4FC03B7A71BAEA6202D3D3DB1B52F3643467829B5A573FD7655B ] WPCSvc C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
14:33:41.0972 0x08d8 WPCSvc - ok
14:33:42.0003 0x08d8 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D, C0750858A65BF51E210CD244C825C121D67E025CD2D2455139991AAC289A90FE ] WPDBusEnum C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
14:33:42.0019 0x08d8 WPDBusEnum - ok
14:33:42.0050 0x08d8 [ 6BCC1D7D2FD2453957C5479A32364E52, E48554D31FBDCF8F985C1C72524CAA9106F5B7CC2B79064F8F5E2562D517F090 ] ws2ifsl C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
14:33:42.0097 0x08d8 ws2ifsl - ok
14:33:42.0113 0x08d8 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E, 39FE0819360719F756BD31A1884A0508A1E2371ACC723E25E005CBEC0A7B02FA ] wscsvc C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
14:33:42.0175 0x08d8 wscsvc - ok
14:33:42.0191 0x08d8 WSearch - ok
14:33:42.0300 0x08d8 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4, 3BE9693B7B2AFEE23D72AF5DA211379724D752F0EC18ACB7D3DE3DDFC5AE0004 ] wuauserv C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
14:33:42.0347 0x08d8 wuauserv - ok
14:33:42.0425 0x08d8 [ AB886378EEB55C6C75B4F2D14B6C869F, D6C4602EB8F291DADEDF3CD211013D4AC752DDE7E799C2D8D74AA4F5477CAED6 ] WudfPf

PT3
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
14:33:42.0488 0x08d8 WudfPf - ok
14:33:42.0566 0x08d8 [ DDA4CAF29D8C0A297F886BFE561E6659, 94E5DD649B5D86FA1A7C7D30FCF9644D0EE048D312E626111458ADF66BFBE978 ] WUDFRd C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
14:33:42.0582 0x08d8 WUDFRd - ok
14:33:42.0628 0x08d8 [ B20F051B03A966392364C83F009F7D17, 88ECEB55AE91F58F592B96EBC10B572747D5A2F9B7629E8F371761E4F7408A65 ] wudfsvc C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
14:33:42.0660 0x08d8 wudfsvc - ok
14:33:42.0722 0x08d8 [ 04F82965C09CBDF646B487E145060301, 2CD8533EDBE24C3E42EB7550E20F8A2EB9E5E345B165DEF543163A6BC1FDD18B ] WwanSvc C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
14:33:42.0769 0x08d8 WwanSvc - ok
14:33:42.0800 0x08d8 ================ Scan global ===============================
14:33:42.0832 0x08d8 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B, 18D8A4780A2BAA6CEF7FBBBDA0EF6BF2DADF146E1E578A618DD5859E8ADBF1A8 ] C:\Windows\system32\basesrv.dll
14:33:42.0863 0x08d8 [ 88EDD0B34EED542745931E581AD21A32, DC2B93E1CEF5B0BCEE08D72669BB0F3AD0E8E6E75BDC08858407ED92F6FFA031 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
14:33:42.0863 0x08d8 [ 88EDD0B34EED542745931E581AD21A32, DC2B93E1CEF5B0BCEE08D72669BB0F3AD0E8E6E75BDC08858407ED92F6FFA031 ] C:\Windows\system32\winsrv.dll
14:33:42.0910 0x08d8 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368, 0033E6212DD8683E4EE611B290931FDB227B4795F0B17C309DC686C696790529 ] C:\Windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
14:33:43.0019 0x08d8 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB, 63541E3432FCE953F266AE553E7A394978D6EE3DB52388D885F668CF42C5E7E2 ] C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
14:33:43.0019 0x08d8 [ Global ] - ok
14:33:43.0019 0x08d8 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
14:33:43.0035 0x08d8 [ A36C5E4F47E84449FF07ED3517B43A31 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
14:33:43.0894 0x08d8 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 [ 1823382AA76D76BEFA5D22E8258D24F3 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 ================ Scan active images ========================
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 [ 3E588B60EC061686BA05D33574A344C6, 19D2D863F95CCC4493A2328B6BEB04248B6A80F957532E58C1D1D868C19FDCCB ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\crashdmp.sys - ok
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 [ 839B5FE3D48E9F35B22C21A3D5103F6C, A9CEA695E43092B72B0E988063E00A7C0BCE90095344E9A2F380218482BCE77F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Dumpata.sys
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Dumpata.sys - ok
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 [ C25F0BAFA182CBCA2DD3C851C2E75796, 643E158A0948DF331807AEAA391F23960362E46C0A0CF6D22A99020EAE7B10F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msahci.sys
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msahci.sys - ok
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 [ 814DB88F2641691575A455CF25354098, 79C50F0CD72612733217A0316BEFEA0B6D819C3159D9452EAB89AC26A18A0F89 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys
14:33:43.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dumpfve.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ E34DF9613C8D24C5CB6F8DF8D74E5586, BFE4BC747262439F98A3B39FFF484D350A247143B7F7074BC78C2124798BE448 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmderd.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmderd.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ F036CE71586E93D94DAB220D7BDF4416, BD07AAD9E20CEAF9FC84E4977C55EA2C45604A2C682AC70B9B9A2199B6713D5B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ D8E4A9A691BBA24EE242A1FDDF6EBAA1, EC5D49D746DD1B7D8D403F577EB95EE59923BD8DCDBBFE65B4983EC2A33808D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdguard.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdguard.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ 16A47CE2DECC9B099349A5F840654746, 77C008AEDB07FAC66413841D65C952DDB56FE7DCA5E9EF9C8F4130336B838024 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\beep.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ 9899284589F75FA8724FF3D16AED75C1, 181188599FD5D4DE33B97010D9E0CAEABAB9A3EF50712FE7F9AA0735CD0666D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\null.sys - ok
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 [ FC438D1430B28618E2D0C7C332A710AD, 873957B202E454E2C8F625E5799F278CAC16EC5EEAEE2C33E2FE5D1FF0408CB2 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys
14:33:43.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ CEA6CC257FC9B7715F1C2B4849286D24, A78144D18352EA802C39D9D42921CF97A3E0211766B2169B6755C6FC2D77A804 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ BB5971A4F00659529A5C44831AF22365, 9AAA5C0D448E821FD85589505D99DF7749715A046BBD211F139E4E652ADDE41F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ 53E92A310193CB3C03BEA963DE7D9CFC, 45898604375B42EB1246C17A22D91C2440F11C746FF6459AD38027C1BC2E3125 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ E7353D59C9842BC7299FAEB7E7E09340, C37ED1025E07BAC2F535DCFED6C6C509515D95722EADE5AF94F1FC5D8B1DC783 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ AA3FB40E17CE1388FA1BEDAB50EA8F96, 69F93E15536644C8FD679A20190CFE577F4985D3B1B4A4AA250A168615AE1E99 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msfs.sys - ok
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 [ 1E4C4AB5C9B8DD13179BBDC75A2A01F7, D8957EF7060A69DBB3CD6B2C45B1E4143592AB8D018471E17AC04668157DC67F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys
14:33:43.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npfs.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ 0B4214C86002353416B2A22C1D8258B9, 9C64E9D171BE8FB79A5CBB846BAB964DAA71D51C4FAFB68194CAEC60E7077DBF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_boot.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_boot.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ 216F3FA57533D98E1F74DED70113177A, 60C126A1409D1E9C39F1C9E95F70115BF4AF07780AB499F6E10A612540F173F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ F6B424B925B67C306BAA85AC79F7A5CC, 910E86EDFD1750324C70167989DDFE17C9E061822039AE35D6F66113E32320D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdhlp.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cmdhlp.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ 6F020A220388ECA0AB6062DC27BD16B6, 48655230E482DEB7B4B50EF05818EBB29CA61E780AEFCD9D31B02DE4DF9D9540 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdi.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ DDAD5A7AB24D8B65F8D724F5C20FD806, B71F2967A4EE7395E4416C1526CB85368AEA988BDD1F2C9719C48B08FAFA9661 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdx.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ 79059559E89D06E8B80CE2944BE20228, 6E041D2FED2D0C3D8E16E56CB61D3245F9144EA92F5BDC9A4AA30598D1C8E6EE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys - ok
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 [ 09594D1089C523423B32A4229263F068, 7426A9B8BA27D3225928DDEFBD399650ABB90798212F56B7D12158AC22CCCE37 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys
14:33:43.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbt.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 7D3B8880385ACFA47174847983C4A7FA, CDD3AD80885C6D321C5DFDC8E83F3E673D5FB5A6A49CC45E343F630386D28662 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\inspect.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\inspect.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 0557CF5A2556BD58E26384169D72438D, F6F83A616B1F1C6C0DF6D2EC2513E6C23FD4FAA6D36518B8676C619AB74957B4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 611B23304BF067451A9FDEE01FBDD725, 0AF2734B978165FC6FD22B64862132CCE32528A21C698A49D176129446E099C8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwf.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 86743D9F5D2B1048062B14B1D84501C4, DBF6D6A60AB774FCB0F464FF2D285A7521D0A24006687B243AB46B17D8032062 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 1D8C472A9C073F158A8E4CAD9A2BDF64, 66B2902ABD46F41034BDF81452DC3A98059C57A6B4F9FDBE82D808F14BE035A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_fs.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_fs.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ C1D8E28B2C2ADFAEC4BA89E9FDA69BD6, 8F9776FB84C5D11068EAF1FF1D1A46466C655D64D256A8B1E31DC0C23B5DD22D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys - ok
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 [ 356AFD78A6ED4457169241AC3965230C, CE4D1EE3525C10AC658B20776C3E444DE44874C837713DC5311386EDFCB18399 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys
14:33:43.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wanarp.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ 370A6907DDF79532A39319492B1FA38A, 46AECC5160F04FC3FFE4D37B404CCBBD1C5DC1501C2CEEE8284FF544DBDF10F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\truecrypt.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\truecrypt.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ B9E31E5CACDFE584F34F730A677803F9, 21A5130BD00089C609522A372018A719F8E37103D2DD22C59EACB393BE35A063 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spldr.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spldr.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ 561E7E1F06895D78DE991E01DD0FB6E5, 83BFA50A528762EC52A011302AC3874636FB7E26628CD7ACFBF2BDC9FAA8110D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\termdd.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ 99DF79C258B3342B6C8A5F802998DE56, BA9E343BF84F0C125896A402DDDEBCC52AD3A6E4573253AE1004FF7A9567F62D ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\sasdifsv64.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\sasdifsv64.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ 2859C35C0651E8EB0D86D48E740388F2, 4AD913E558D51CDE4442C7F4BE42697AD91C0F34C92F2EA63B040830F97AAB77 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\saskutil64.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\saskutil64.sys - ok
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 [ 77F665941019A1594D887A74F301FA2F, 1FDC6F6853400190C086042933F157814D915C54F26793CAD36CD2607D8810DA ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys
14:33:43.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdbss.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 13096B05847EC78F0977F2C0F79E9AB3, 1E44981B684F3E56F5D2439BB7FA78BD1BC876BB2265AE089AEC68F241B05B26 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\discache.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 0EED230E37515A0EAEE3C2E1BC97B288, B1D8F8A75006B6E99214CA36D27A8594EF8D952F315BEB201E9BAC9DE3E64D42 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ E7F5AE18AF4168178A642A9247C63001, 133023B7E4BA8049C4CAED3282BDD25571D1CC25FAC3B820C7F981D292689D76 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 54DA3DFD29ED9F1619B6F53F3CE55E49, 9177C6907A983296BF188892A894B668A09FFA058FD56B50FE12940D54B0FA5E ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\csc.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\csc.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 390184FAD8FCC1B6DA25AEBAE928C3B6, 537B0E0FAE080B55D70E990BBA0F7F22903CA340F6A42039BAD617A8ECF59119 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avkmgr.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avkmgr.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 61583EE3C3A17003C4ACD0475646B4D3, 17E4BECC309C450E7E44F59A9C0BBC24D21BDC66DFBA65B8F198A00BB47A9811 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\blbdrive.sys - ok
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 [ 9BB2EF44EAA163B29C4A4587887A0FE4, 03667BC3EA5003F4236929C10F23D8F108AFCB29DB5559E751FB26DFB318636F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys
14:33:44.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dfsc.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ C3A58DBD18786C338126D30BF8C33D72, 4DF4D37AB5139548C2DA4B4C8D6B933A7F4ED001BCA089EFBC8C57EEDE8785A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avipbb.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avipbb.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ ADA036632C664CAA754079041CF1F8C1, F2386CC09AC6DE4C54189154F7D91C1DB7AA120B13FAE8BA5B579ACF99FCC610 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ 3566A8DAAFA27AF944F5D705EAA64894, AE9D8B648DA08AF667B9456C3FE315489859C157510A258559F18238F2CC92B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ 6C455BCC92EC22F758E9E1FF6DDC6210, E68D1F283E83149196E8AD5DAC73FABE9B6ACCB1647E84242C07C7B5A3744DDD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_kmdd.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_kmdd.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ 88612F1CE3BF42256913BF6E61C70D52, 7CF190F83FA8F15C33008EB381D3E345CEF37CBC046227DED26B36799EF4D9A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys - ok
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 [ 1F04CFB79DD5FB7694468CE3FB3DCC31, A40C0BF6D1EC6C4281611A830EA7B22FEF523A3E197E5A8F59332D64E90376B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
14:33:44.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys - ok
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 [ 432F2102A3019927B252173FC23B66E6, 3B112E8A9C731C87399D551B2C6C2E2521A0C2B0876B0C5F41E47D52422A5544 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_eth5.sys
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_eth5.sys - ok
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 [ 1D20F7EE69B8127E82D3628B11E63AC9, DD4498DD4A6085C91D6F6C6C8F2A4D077E06CD4AC7AFF7C735B160E5ECA9DF70 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_memdev.sys
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_memdev.sys - ok
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 [ 12FEB33791920678F8433701C822BCFD, 7D1AD944CF0532D5AF951ACCE064EA9288F068964603674854CD7658D2B96039 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys - ok
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 [ DD253AFC3BC6CBA412342DE60C3647F3, 146F8613F1057AC054DC3593E84BC52899DA27EA33B0E72ACFB78C3699ADCDE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys - ok
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 [ FA55C73D4AFFA7EE23AC4BE53B4592D3, 65CDDC62B89A60E942C5642C9D8B539EFB69DA8069B4A2E54978154B314531CD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
14:33:44.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ BC02336F1CBA7DCC7D1213BB588A68A5, 450C5BAD54CCE2AFCDFF1B6E7F8E1A8446D9D3255DF9D36C29A8F848048AAD93 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ 7D27EA49F3C1F687D357E77A470AEA99, 7FE7CAF95959F127C6D932C01D539C06D80273C49A09761F6E8331C05B1A7EE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ EC928334CF57C82F318F2FAC53D5A51A, 2E5512AF7740E3F012036FA2A217F1E0F85FDEB2F63A46767908F8A27E191635 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_mouf.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_mouf.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ 18A85013A3E0F7E1755365D287443965, 811C5EDF38C765BCF71BCE25CB6626FF6988C3699F5EF1846240EA0052F34C33 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ 0086431C29C35BE1DBC43F52CC273887, 0D116D49EF9ABB57DA005764F25E692622210627FC2048F06A989B12FA8D0A80 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys - ok
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 [ E0D3CD5841E5C7BE7B94BA946AF1E498, 4EAE1B226255623DA41A047633994D6902F6D4CA5757BF5D85E227378336227F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
14:33:44.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\drmk.sys - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ 24FBF5CC5C04150073C315A7C83521EE, 581BD5F15B5E57B3BAA762E421FFD859FDA46DDB8515C2A7AAFF208D784E906C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ks.sys - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ 1E0B4CBBA91C6B041A14ECC2186F7E24, 63039A317F906454A0652704DA2D646658A148B9B55BFB5D2F4B27997F357DF9 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\portcls.sys - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ CAAAC014C5C56A69F710B5F1B836DE22, DA98EF2EBF9A7F180344A88CC2C74F69101E17BBAB58B1C46176FD6EE7AA2E6A ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ F0970A4BC8395659C22BF53D0FADF16F, 23BE3066D89A5ACBF8130899640D377476E78B6C3D19E2D13C32238464A83E21 ] C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ 7ECFF9B22276B73F43A99A15A6094E90, 62C70DA127F48F796F8897BBFA23AB6EB080CC923F0F091DFA384A93F5C90CA1 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\agilevpn.sys - ok
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 [ 0840155D0BDDF1190F84A663C284BD33, 696039FA63CFEB33487FAA8FD7BBDB220141E9C6E529355D768DFC87999A9C3A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys
14:33:44.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 03EDB043586CCEBA243D689BDDA370A8, 0E4523AA332E242D5C2C61C5717DBA5AB6E42DADB5A7E512505FC2B6CC224959 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 6869281E78CB31A43E969F06B57347C4, 866A23E69B32A78D378D6CB3B3DA3695FFDFF0FEC3C9F68C8C3F988DF417044B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ksthunk.sys - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 9F9336B6213884FCA67432ABB897B446, E27AC772AF77436A7D715BF47342A08CD047BF3760E276C16934BF8E9A737852 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_sound.sys
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_sound.sys - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 3B536A8BEC3B4F23FFDFD78B11A2AB93, 7BC847CE6C2D29C334F0D1600BBBDE3933FF45F6BEE5186F442E6270A3F9EC4E ] C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\autochk.exe - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 30639C932D9FEF22B31268FE25A1B6E5, 32873D95339600F6EEFA51847D12C563FF01F320DC59055B242FA2887C99F9D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndistapi.sys - ok
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 [ 53F7305169863F0A2BDDC49E116C2E11, 881E9346D3C02405B7850ADC37E720990712EC9C666A0CE96E252A487FD2CE77 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
14:33:44.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ 471815800AE33E6F1C32FB1B97C490CA, 27307265F743DE3A3A3EC1B2C472A3D85FDD0AEC458E0B1177593141EE072698 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ 855C9B1CD4756C5E9A2AA58A15F58C25, A514F8A9C304D54BDA8DC60F5A64259B057EC83A1CAAF6D2B58CFD55E9561F72 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspppoe.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ F92A2C41117A11A00BE01CA01A7FCDE9, 38ADC6052696D110CA5F393BC586791920663F5DA66934C2A824DDA9CD89C763 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ E8B1E447B008D07FF47D016C2B0EEECB, FEC789F82B912F3E14E49524D40FEAA4373B221156F14045E645D7C37859258C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ 302DA2A0539F2CF54D7C6CC30C1F2D8D, 1DF3501BBFFB56C3ECC39DBCC4287D3302216C2208CE22428B8C4967E5DE9D17 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpbus.sys - ok
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 [ D01EC09B6711A5F8E7E6564A4D0FBC90, 3CB922291DBADC92B46B9E28CCB6810CD8CCDA3E74518EC9522B58B998E1F969 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys
14:33:44.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ DC54A574663A895C8763AF0FA1FF7561, 09A3F3597E91CBEB2F38E96E75134312B60CAE5574B2AD4606C2D3E992AEDDFE ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ AD662B34B161198B9D66A564EDDA7D43, 335807AA4E88234BF2C639781E92D0DBC41D973754D61AB1DA6C8BA4E108AEBD ] C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ 8D1196CFBB223621F2C67D45710F25BA, B5D7AFE51833B24FC9576F3AED3D8A2B290E5846060E73F9FFFAC1890A8B6003 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ 015C0D8E0E0421B4CFD48CFFE2825879, 4242E2D42CCFC859B2C0275C5331798BC0BDA68E51CF4650B6E64B1332071023 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndproxy.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ FFA06EF43987ED0DD42AD59B260C0C78, 260518D5E077E55E0F2099037DBEFA93016FD4D4655456DDB3147AF9CBE7BF6B ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ DCA68B0943D6FA415F0C56C92158A83A, BEE5A5B33B22D1DF50B884D46D89FC3B8286EB16E38AD5A20F0A49E5C6766C57 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys - ok
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 [ 597C3699384E53CC59587ED50CCE5CA2, 4F61E9B5BEB3BD1634D733983381E516664BD7E250DF4B0150B168E05EFD652A ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
14:33:44.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ 856E76B3641746ABBC2946BED1372098, FD93CC7F72560F72CA49AD5609C079E25B8A3A4802E72B127B63A9E7B4884710 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ 9592090A7E2B61CD582B612B6DF70536, FD11D5E02C32D658B28FCC35688AB66CCB5D3A0A0D74C82AE0F0B6C67B568A0F ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ D3BF052C40B0C4166D9FD86A4288C1E6, 5E65264354CD94E844BF1838CA1B8E49080EFA34605A32CF2F6A47A2B97FC183 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ C391FC68282A000CDF953F8B6B55D2EF, 1CB0DAB84545D9FDEA5A7865A1E7132CEAC91DECF8B100285B63098D7B09E584 ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ 26036E228D2467DE6975AD819C22C043, B4A30EC7ABAEFFF55DE662F4A17415F2BD737BD563215638C86C580B8F3EA907 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll - ok
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 [ 83404DCBCE4925B6A5A77C5170F46D86, D669614D0B4461DB244AD99FBE1BA92CEB9B4ED5EC8E987E23764E77D9AC7074 ] C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 3
14:33:44.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sechost.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ BA0A21F761CE5001DF712C51BF11F953, 143E83AAB29F166C5077033DC8426B8FF11D65C46A75189B0E6D1334BCF375D8 ] C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ C06B32165E23A72A898B7A89679AD754, 721405158F6E9F1A7FE7BB33EF642D91332726629D0D3B07DF3CF3152A91C85D ] C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\oleaut32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ F7CE0C81C545364020ED8203CF0A633E, 24B47A7492B7048096AF87E26786E8108455ADBD1A374B6A0466DE008505B8A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\difxapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ 0705EFF5B42A9DB58548EEC3B26BB484, 86C6824ED7ED6FA8F306DB6319A0FD688AA91295AE571262F9D8E96A32225E99 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ 56325BB1FF19F2A5AC8713756AC41140, B2124E57783312EE37D2621E689D8FB4C43A04BDBD4F481225C21038605A28CE ] C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ 6C60B5ACA7442EFB794082CDACFC001C, FC1D9124856A70FF232EF3057D66BEE803295847624CE23B4D0217F23AF52C75 ] C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 [ 73188F58FB384E75C4063D29413CEE3D, B485463933306036B1D490722CB1674DC85670753D79FA0EF7EBCA7BBAAD9F7C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbprint.sys
14:33:44.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbprint.sys - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 9835E63E09F824D22B689D2BB789BAB9, 5BCFFAFB894D69FBCDDB91E64D30A356F4BD57098E8B4C51B98AFAF6581BDB63 ] C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\comdlg32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 044FE45FFD6AD40E3BBBE60B7F41BABE, A1688A5E6E0F7037C850699462C2655006A7D873C97F9AB406C59D81749B6F09 ] C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 28C0B5024F5C5A438E78B188CFC81B7F, AB81FB63F2908CE316B45609077ACBD85F4B2AAD1606B1E9030F06DB82EDDFAD ] C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\normaliz.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 4BBFA57F594F7E8A8EDC8F377184C3F0, 9F3AC5DEA5A6250C3DBB97AF79C81C0A48429486521F807355A1D7D3D861B75F ] C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 5D8E6C95156ED1F79A63D1EADE6F9ED5, 12130837D7F89A2C7E9D25747A8E5B9001E0A38D545178B49B450C23AE62664A ] C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\setupapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ DBF99FD9CAF75CA66D042BD8D050FF71, D11A863EAEDE80A731FD7A63F744E518D3921043CC3982BAA87992F9E82F044F ] C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll - ok
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 [ 76862AAF77C049EC20217FDC209F7F13, 88DFF556AA672FF2369160ECB2C36D909EE8F82EA1FBD6DEBC74969C677E1D58 ] C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
14:33:44.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ C431EAF5CAA1C82CAC2534A2EAB348A3, ADDF850128DC675E67FABA9A3D0D27E684F01F733962CA22927BB94503549E44 ] C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ 4E4FFB09D895AA000DD56D1404F69A7E, D999E04BB35780088480EAB322176570591A21E311D204BDCAB010A63B34D24C ] C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Wldap32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ B4F29F65AD3114051F01E9403346047F, 7EB58545211C51E95B3F45C47C1F7CCE05B707D168E7C20F46D36E19EE3D8DFC ] C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ AA2C08CE85653B1A0D2E4AB407FA176C, 83DFD0C119B20AEDB07114C9D1CF9CE2DFA938D0F1070256B0591A9E2C3997FA ] C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ FE70103391A64039A921DBFFF9C7AB1B, F7D219D75037BC98F6C69143B00AB6000A31F8B5E211E0AF514F4F4B681522A0 ] C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ 25983DE69B57142039AC8D95E71CD9C9, A677DA7EBCBCB6073D27E8A38809F51E971E83ED379BC599AAAD6EF4216348DA ] C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\clbcatq.dll - ok
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 [ DF79CE9B950C62677D232154E93A81C7, C49363706CBBEC3E3BE723438959C92ED8DB439172D4C619CCA536D60A014ACF ] C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
14:33:44.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ 63A580C88CFAF72A92550940054569EF, A66C89123D1833446ACC31D5CF536B0D0EC24D2F805C022A637596CF98429D9F ] C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ D8973E71F1B35CD3F3DEA7C12D49D0F0, 23CAE14BF9D7208CD2A0B2691B1A64313A24A23E6D70F40AA0572ED37E8B542C ] C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ 796B47A4B82EF1C39F13435B88834C48, AFC3E89476BAAD8A71663F0DB8D15E00FF9D131F1306A2F69D728E3AD1184602 ] C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ D87E1E59C73C1F98D5DED5B3850C40F5, 536419BFF9F877D4314B5D0C045D9A6E729489C389863FADF07E382050BC84FD ] C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\psapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ EAF32CB8C1F810E4715B4DFBE785C7FF, DB6AD07FDED42433E669508AB73FAFF6DAFF04575D6F1D016FE3EB6ECEC4DD5D ] C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 [ 64A4AB126E24FD3F58EBE64852773DB5, ED425BBC91EB8BEF54C363036A770C551C97EF324F1AE31049CA750D0E2D6776 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ AFC3DB5C6EB8CA8017DDB81D6C0AD02A, 445C2857398252756FD25BB94DAFCCEFF573DE55F1F8BF9094C191F409FE6437 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ 9094039A00485F71C4DE64BF51F64C46, 4ACFEF4C747ADF806A4FDEDDFD9CC48168DFB05075306C77D3F3927749DD7484 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ 2477A28081BDAEE622CF045ACF8EE124, 00A09CAF9129E84FEEA98FA03CE9012C9F961B64FEE15C4F268822C0F82ACC3C ] C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ 06FEC9E8117103BB1141A560E98077DA, C5E61B11DDBBBBBA3D9488970524F0975EA5FBDF16E2FA31F579F8BFA48353B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\devobj.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ B22C00ED0491FD7B8803D7DDE2849F4C, 11AB01BF17A4130A3C4EF493A42406DF106B0923DD6DCBFF5958F5C886B9DA93 ] C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll - ok
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 [ 9028D1621C43DF8DFBD1C76860412A11, A1D48D9B33180BDE50D2FA9BB07E9520B7B7788C39B3AABB4A06AE4B1AACA755 ] C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll
14:33:44.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\comctl32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ 0E6FBF19D9DFBB77316C23DF91F8A101, 680F88E1BC55EA3342AACE6F2E3511BF877AC8F03276D028FEE84EEFE8B5611A ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ 72723D3E4781BADC62C3180C137E7B23, 0BDA5292928578C5DA79C761E15B8A892B9D4A3DA26D3635E714797C653CF492 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ 959041D7014C97133D859B45BCA0FC58, 282D34828DA7404470949483CB9789A8B4861D188093F0FBD07138A37F60B94B ] C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ F49E92B50CED5C9F1725D3C0329FD933, 6155FA4D8242F07FC578FF746890C2EE19FC3D6A20ED8AE4C6F021DB2DAC184F ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ 780F6ECC4F55D76C9730E6B6C9B31913, 1AEA642AFA210A672A92AAA49CFDE52D9E48ED41248F7644FAADE760E8A0E72E ] C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 [ 884415BD4269C02EAF8E2613BF85500D, EFE771709EC942694FD206AC8D0A48ED7DCD35036F074268E4AECD68AC982CEA ] C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll
14:33:44.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msasn1.dll - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ 9C278785347BCC991F8EA2999D90F58D, EA680C3642A6ABF627415AEE019956FAC702DC6A8F4B4D0FC8A4FB21EADD3896 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\normaliz.dll - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ BF24D6F2ED97FE830BFD52B246F98E67, 6BBF4C4221A245462EF653798F6B416EEB12594AD1CB4E8BC8908A8CB2F53384 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ E918C0DE5CF2AE6BEDBF387C09627D93, B45B0CE2BDD41CD46DE2AC76CF7753DF38C29435DCF833B5CFF1DB9329559F3C ] C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ 216BABD555BC550952320EEA89C25DDF, 1BBB92415280032CD18F361382A69D0D91266AAD56FC88A99C804B0053743D72 ] C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ 60C2862B4BF0FD9F582EF344C2B1EC72, CB1C6018FC5C15483AC5BB96E5C2E2E115BB0C0E1314837D77201BAB37E8C03A ] C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\csrss.exe - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ BA0CD8C393E8C9F83354106093832C7B, 18D8A4780A2BAA6CEF7FBBBDA0EF6BF2DADF146E1E578A618DD5859E8ADBF1A8 ] C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\basesrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 [ 3F981EAFC9D5952C2F844FEE99DC5551, C4B71858C286E1B6F346B1C57C1C0FAC5959DEA2B3F2F9039BECD9ED84CBEAB3 ] C:\Windows\System32\cmdcsr.dll
14:33:44.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cmdcsr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ 88EDD0B34EED542745931E581AD21A32, DC2B93E1CEF5B0BCEE08D72669BB0F3AD0E8E6E75BDC08858407ED92F6FFA031 ] C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ B03D591DC7DA45ECE20B3B467E6AADAA, 701FB0CAD8138C58507BE28845D3E24CE269A040737C29885944A0D851238732 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ D6160F9D869BA3AF0B787F971DB56368, 0033E6212DD8683E4EE611B290931FDB227B4795F0B17C309DC686C696790529 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sxssrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ F29FE765E1448EF371CFE05BFAC74ADB, F251581222D78543272FD4B14A6A59F4B0E0CC44A5FCBCF56DE4CA5783F78A75 ] C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tsddd.dll - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ 2C942733A5983DD4502219FF37C7EBC7, 34B20B6B0D7274E4B5B783F1D2345BC3DD9888964D5C2C65712F041A00CF5B45 ] C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\profapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 [ C2A8CB1275ECB85D246A9ECC02A728E3, 3603FADCA0060BD201148F9D59E4E2627F024609A6463AB525B5D1AD17BDCD10 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll
14:33:44.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ 94355C28C1970635A31B3FE52EB7CEBA, C4E98F07170CEC69CACDD5CEDB8927E48A2A299CB1B8CDA87526E768AF6174F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ 943F527DF79E6B400104341AA7023C75, 53C7B9426181D3D172E6B1A07E6DF8A0CB8FCA27D3A03CE5F544D3209B5F4651 ] C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ FE9B6FE63159D8FF1921ECF3DC1395BD, 1E34899C2BD6FDC5E259FAAC1B0D8B3EF23B9C5A3C13322C0A535A2377555C6F ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUS.dll
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUS.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ B26B1801356760841C3BC69F9F91537F, 83B9DF333E36C09E81D44E12AE5BE14650126FDA0CF4A0EA853BF40C5780EF81 ] C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WlS0WndH.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ 9CEAD32E79A62150FE9F8557E58E008B, AFE4C1725EE94D7DE0749AE1495A4E5CC33C369F29B2A589DA66FFE27FF9777E ] C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sxs.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ 784FA3DF338E2E8F5F0389D6FAC428AF, 9C8AA0CFDEB9E38AAF8EB08626070E0F0364F4F8A793CFE3532EC6C007980C34 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptbase.dll - ok
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 [ 1151B1BAA6F350B1DB6598E0FEA7C457, B1506E0A7E826EFF0F5252EF5026070C46E2235438403A9A24D73EE69C0B8A49 ] C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
14:33:44.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 0D9764D58C5EFD672B7184854B152E5E, 9827B43DABBEC39AB2E2294408D9C5304EF27A684903C5234C6070387723D49E ] C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winsta.dll - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 90499F3163A9F815CF196A205EA3CD5D, 29B4ED3795CEC1177EB367132914CE21C194CDEC5DB9DC923FD928C85E94D821 ] C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\apphelp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 4D71227301DD8D09097B9E4CC6527E5A, 193D47ADCB722B581CC0F29B794AB3E455B6E9BEA367CE9A5216A09E055B7F1E ] C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 9662EE182644511439F1C53745DC1C88, D205B2C163E78AB42A5D67D7664EF6B75EA0374FF0924467D624F9DB0611F0AD ] C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lsm.exe - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 24ACB7E5BE595468E3B9AA488B9B4FCB, 63541E3432FCE953F266AE553E7A394978D6EE3DB52388D885F668CF42C5E7E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\services.exe - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ 7C46EC9CCDE6E793713FA01DB2EB918E, 36647EF5E68B39A972AE2EDBE446F4CCC59ADAC5C4C172F2A66D79139E66BB30 ] C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sspisrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 [ BA6D9BB9497A9D57A74747947C1FEE7C, 74BD7FAF50082809C0A104BAF0CD7D1D706B3BE90516B41D64B7EF9D8311710E ] C:\Windows\System32\guard64.dll
14:33:44.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\guard64.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ B08EA91C774AA734E0B9881F85CD9F42, C0757F98D190D426EBF5B0B6C151BFFD0A128344BAA4A1BA36DB28C16BB4A0F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sspicli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ F3D202F53A222D5F6944D459B73CF967, E9F1D48EB333D32331BCFD0348FE07BEE7D5352292E6020571DA395F596AFFE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\fltLib.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fltLib.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ 086F906B1D30C0A5D35FE0F6362DAB21, C4C8CD9C60C6426E0402A4BE1D30CE30792D0A5FE1057266467E0C143DD1050C ] C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lsasrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ A744BA6E04C8AA4592818178DBF89521, 9E7C85D842DF16F9B8FED7B06AF309B5ECCBFD465F5552347D4C3F1FEFDC6F7A ] C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\samsrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ 68083118797CAF30FB2EA3E71494D67E, 5F1BCDFCB00A20CD60CBC70A2FD97405EF0F7173DD0E404BBA7B06D39DB37364 ] C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sysntfy.dll - ok
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 [ DEE7267C5D232A3B816866872CE199E6, A1994FD37667C52E7CBF873514C190DA61A3D1349786D187BFAE0006F61799AE ] C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll
14:33:44.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmsgapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ BBCDF350817BA86416C0F06B6981BE8D, D064438F97852B9BD6015C8B19377C61C671E0969E09506B8359FE7B1F373A61 ] C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\scesrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ E914A50A151DFFE63D3935226DB5E2C1, 7DCCE4060344E1C771679F1C20378A0BEB3C1F06DB684072F07B98921A62A299 ] C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\scext.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ 208EAAFF40DA400190AA0605C797BEA2, 24C349881E7102267D1648F9CA6A9AF871F1CAA3290AC96CEABCC3724D833C5B ] C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ 3A061472B38233BAFF9CFEFF2E49C46B, DF29B14C8D22A8A16AA336A09A6152E2C7FCA6CAF4E76F0C5DCB55BEF9D00515 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptdll.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ 3C073B0C596A0AF84933E7406766B040, 4698BBA678F553E15AD4B07AD7FB236281F872DEFEE97BFD637114476C8F97B3 ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wevtapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ 3A9C9BAF610B0DD4967086040B3B62A9, E8E9A0F42B1EE7806EDCEED08AA024D037215D06CA317E3678BD5364AD513D23 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srvcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 [ 7FBEBD2229EA5FD48D41B199EC2D541C, A465975D445A8D50CAF3EF29BD33354B320D11173C127BE30D5EBBFF7008CDCE ] C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll
14:33:44.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\authz.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ 86FE1B1F8FD42CD0DB641AB1CDB13093, 8C4BB4415105CE82FFFE658879EAE9D259A24C0F6DFC7D25507352DC99241BE2 ] C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ 747B9BA5412422F27934CB21131F0A3E, 2441F925C3B46A15141A0A1E1AA9DFCCA2891D823D55C6E6DA0E30C2DE3A7341 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ncrypt.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ B9A95365E52F421A20E1501935FADDA5, DDB4CB575139233EFAF2C59B7E9B04AF36BBCCC63190181F3B2A7E6BFC86E77E ] C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\bcrypt.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ 02B64609F865A39365FF88580DF11738, 2F676B93898E1B6131AF6227BB7AB731EB9C29477F9BD4C2C60F0FC1E35CD968 ] C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msprivs.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ 50532FCD7ECF02DD169CE5C485F02534, 8EE5D9D0EA53DC72BCC300692E521ACADD56AB09BFA3E78149D8B5A90648512C ] C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\negoexts.dll - ok
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 [ C6505DE3561537BA1004D638C2F93F2F, 3E4FDF374B1A9E43A8F61FD2D79E0515390ECABFDAF72C4BD44A7B6429039AF6 ] C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll
14:33:44.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netjoin.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ 44E1A196DFCB53B01FE4B855C3B56A15, EDC31276EC325B642D07EE79F6E9021CBB7F8AFC32F9A408C91844175BF6B6E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ D0C2FBB6D97416B0166478FC7AE2B212, 7EAB6C37F0A845E645CA44CC060AC6C56E386C7EF7A64716C6786C9602AD8C9D ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ 9A9F9F1A77D6A80EE28B57664F00013E, 0D441638E086EF1342FCDC43E826BF9E9CC6B2E8AE100D89BFC70163F987DE91 ] C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ EC7CBFF96B05ECF3D366355B3C64ADCF, F69ED45EBEDCA9CF000AC03281F0EC2C351F98513FBA90E63394E4E561D6C7A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ EF12B8385AA2849999008A977918F96B, ADEF9F5D2B0C2A30CB1B395C774E7FE75437135A09D3D4E6F97EE8656CE139B4 ] C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ AA339DD8BB128EF66660DFBBB59043D3, 76D9F849AFDDA38E04549EB67B4163478776F1B6EF46434168278F84FEB8FC5C ] C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll - ok
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 [ 492D07D79E7024CA310867B526D9636D, F2FE647AB85C6C3C1AA3DF4BCE6E4D42B9676C9D837E11388C235AE8DB20044F ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
14:33:44.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ 8FFE297B8449386E7B6851458B6E474E, E149B37E11091D69D926242517E5655596594A6F01FEF06EB65D6BA5B354E326 ] C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\logoncli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ 31FFED18C7B836CEC1B559347E32E151, 80BA8E74EC60BF50240D95FC526485FD6A18F2316A4C4E2804C451164676EDEE ] C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ 95FB6CA4374E343DDD653FCC43F9D26B, 911A240F9C1DD155C2B1CD85FE4A8044EB2816AF166CD8CB66EEB905CA352881 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ 5D8874A8C11DDDDE29E12DE0E2013493, 3E9A57137BF622AF83E3E4D58971E2C0200559CCA7545D16CF263AA03EE9C7D2 ] C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ D6C7780A364C6BBACFA796BAB9F1B374, 3B5ED1A030BFD0BB73D4FFCD67A6A0B8501EF70293F223EFAA12F430ADF270F9 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 [ E08088A97F95345E181C3DFCE2C615EF, DEF3B087DF5E10E4F8418029DB6E82546E62FEFA39694B7BD6A48CE8AAFD1B96 ] C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll
14:33:44.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pku2u.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ 8A25506B6948EFBD5A7F37E53CCD36D9, 2A20562ED33ABD1D15C7BE9F4F1E623E3604BCC0F7214D067CD8C3D16B9EC6A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\TSpkg.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ 52D3D5E3586988D4D9E34ACAAC33105C, C61B60BA962B25B8334F0941C3535EA4ACA1CC060B8A196E396CA3E11CEEF8A1 ] C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ 90BDEFC5DF334E5100EAA781D798DE1A, F48B650D811B6D57D2252E326C0C9CC74534BE9D510E7D3403F91D1C5C36281E ] C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efslsaext.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ ED78427259134C63ED69804D2132B86C, F6F51B8B35881ABCA5580ED111AAC80E466E6474ABAE31EC8BE46C23EDCA77B2 ] C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ 7CC7DF5B654DA579613F811D8C637E29, 70EAC059C1ED814810C75DBB9F4D188428CB942FFD8869D692158D384EB6BB35 ] C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ubpm.dll - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ C78655BC80301D76ED4FEF1C1EA40A7D, 93B2ED4004ED5F7F3039DD7ECBD22C7E4E24B6373B4D9EF8D6E45A179B13A5E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe - ok
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 [ 25FBDEF06C4D92815B353F6E792C8129, 57D9764AE6BCE33B242C399CDFC10DD405975BD6411CA8C75FBCD06EEB8442A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll
14:33:44.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\umpnpmgr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ CD1B5AD07E5F7FEF30E055DCC9E96180, 63C58551F32B0B09377F64A6AE1FA81AF93B8A707A57A8C18722086906AD3046 ] C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\devrtl.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ E6EB44ABAAF1F330119F854856C53EBE, 77279972FFBFA984578DD4F17EB615F5D2D93590AF3A9FEFEFDB9128206C9887 ] C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SPInf.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ 7A17485DC7D8A7AC81321A42CD034519, 88D8705FA901793FC8C1CFD0175E49A6502BF0FC94A066BA573D2FD13AA5F04A ] C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ 9C9307C95671AC962F3D6EB3A4A89BAE, D1433791C9B8BCEEAD8937EC18D33E89E4E2012B5975228A8500FD141BC30078 ] C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\gpapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ F6C011B46FAEEF33536B2E80F48B5CBE, BDD149D3D6F9F6C8F6F34C311219BE5618CEEFBC7D35E37473A47F1D5D015067 ] C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pcwum.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ 6BA9D927DDED70BD1A9CADED45F8B184, 66203CE70A5EDE053929A940F38924C6792239CCCE10DD2C1D90D5B4D6748B55 ] C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\umpo.dll - ok
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 [ 716175021BDA290504CE434273F666BC, FA18CA2D8A5F4335E051E2933147D3C1E7308F7D446E2AEB6596CDEF6E2AFC88 ] C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll
14:33:44.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\powrprof.dll - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ 65AF41A7A2C5B6693E1B4164E7632C3E, BA1DC45D7BB5307BD418D2BDFDBD1DD593439245A0A3F65FE6287F6F5198B999 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ A2B0924D50F4435FD389499047CE553A, 8D16D5CAAD71AAAAA1479F8477D2928B66581C79932A49A21EDF93DB2803AB9C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ 70833F5A59F65908698093889C34BCA2, 25777B910664827FC5C8258E4956CC936E0A1E42A9C7F2F390A83025E685D728 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wow64.dll - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ 3EE3AA76D8AB6D5644C4C8F34471CEB3, FCF173B0A324FA4780824CBD8C8FE4E402F27EACF1A41AAFEA636FA0B3AE7B35 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wow64cpu.dll - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ 5674E21E82CFBEA36DDAD5DB285D6DBC, FBD2AC69D3E66E39651C5F2C88C0087EDC3CD1FD999FC2A574C97E9DDF2C1441 ] C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wow64win.dll - ok
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 [ 365A5034093AD9E04F433046C4CDF6AB, 5D5B30A883B273D59C6C64286E0BA79DA0BDF1B7EBC791278248A9196701DDDF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll
14:33:44.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ 1B7343C3765638D4D17CB925F84F8ABE, FDD4F8B409A6C6870C56BBCDCD07902D825FCB13ABB316FD804B6AAAF996600B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KernelBase.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ 5E0DB2D8B2750543CD2EBB9EA8E6CDD3, 01EB95FA3943CF3C6B1A21E473A5C3CB9FCBCE46913B15C96CAC14E4F04075B4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\user32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ 56E3313690866F99CD17AA1342F64AE1, 4AD4E105C1A6E9BAB9568CA21B15A38C59702EF605AA9058490C56DA070CF846 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gdi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ CC23295DA8F7B5C53F93804D2F5D30EB, B290D96C40FBA934DE6CFF82D9BBA6780922CC5012C61599BD5006DAEDC82DDB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lpk.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ B7230010D97787AF3D25E4C82F2B06B9, C795E9811CD461F8E98D1738667EB0C265A57065EA3420CE596D5038E7430C1E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\usp10.dll - ok
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 [ 9DC80A8AAAAAC397BDAB3C67165A824E, 051636BFDFF7AB0E4191354E846BD0DACCA1A01FCC13C1AFED91D8DBFE17127A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll
14:33:44.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcrt.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ D67472125471784DE7147946EDA25FEB, F41960118F412B6CA5E80AE5E8DB9AECDD043A7DB34388FF57C6F9C5A0056F91 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\advapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ 4DC999CED9429939D75682EBD7D48901, 4E2DB6E4C500980488010AF1125A73D0F958889379F05DB304A220B4BB2D1834 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rpcrt4.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ CFC97F07904067A1E5FAE195D534DA3A, EB4D2D127312EB09E2ACCA3276779E80F90FAF77322684BABF72B8EC6E1F906C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ F08F6FCD09F9BE94C37ACC1B344685FF, DE48D766258B46EFEAB16579421C4BD97ACC6883F782D00E9857F4A0CE7E8A34 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptbase.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ BC83108B18756547013ED443B8CDB31B, B2AD109C15EAA92079582787B7772BA0A2F034F7D075907FF87028DF0EAEA671 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcp100.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ 42B924C5F3924C1EB2539F22C10D7DF1, 5C922A6B9F4B5320ECEF67E81B37E6736BF01AF964A6966E24C8B29D0DDDDA3B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sspicli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 [ 0E37FBFA79D349D672456923EC5FBBE3, 8793353461826FBD48F25EA8B835BE204B758CE7510DB2AF631B28850355BD18 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll
14:33:44.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ A6F09E5669D9A19035F6D942CAA15882, 68C8AF0CC1923E3A7245392F2480EE665D265DF300A609D2540BF7C6D9C1A1BE ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imm32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ C9618BC9B2B0FD7C1138D8774795A79B, 0AC170669C2626519FA7A745C56BFBA6B83B8537488F5B9EB7BA72448E5E7A43 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msctf.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ 1EBE9524683C7C4EED8B8BC93FB6FBCC, 78AF098E270EDE62466557091F14B2D37BDAB488F02E7CC769251FD17C02BA4A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\fltLib.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ 105CD13E5E0D0719BABE870E0DE37CF4, B545B2014A8CCD2A4EA5EDAFC2028FE712674868F4E621DEA575FF5DDCCBDD61 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ 702254574E7E52052DE39408457B7149, 645CA9E88DA21C63710A04A0F54421018DF415A3D612112C71A255C49325C082 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ 343CB2631CEAD5A6EC56FFA69937939F, C0835A9F2D3EF11761F2EA76B9E4F3666D5563F060EFE320FFFC962CAABB8130 ] C:\Program 
PT 4
Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\grdcore.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\grdcore.dll - ok
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 [ E02781D4871844DCD30DF1D69A650F78, DC77302F06CD6CF7FC2C3B0F433A4AE41DF869B9F342C0656CCD8A125B3D3318 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll
14:33:44.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shell32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 8CC3C111D653E96F3EA1590891491D71, 1D326D7D116D76876EE2B14A5BFB7B4328E21DB9B5AAAB9CB67F8EFB93924230 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shlwapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 46065A1F1CA90E084E3217C883F69D4D, 0E575A41FC7EA0955343C205A2B07DFA9A4EA610D130E948AC3ED4A7FFE1F92C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\scewxmlw.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\scewxmlw.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 0E53F1FB5A603B984DC3921D2FF76662, 9485FE7DFD2C74148D9D2A774EA11034E49D931D429BBE6769A65440C3EACCFB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cfglib.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cfglib.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 1147C3047C28435826EDCE83C1CD8096, CCB3135942EA25A0936D7AB27FA7118B9515FDF03B2BFAC5B3CEB38E6474CDB8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgen.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgen.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 63FE35B2DFC1CCD2AA33EA8BA2460BE9, 15965E2017B1B7CE29D1A9540C0E5DF9900420A2DC9B336B3C79344E709FD547 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgrd.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgrd.dll - ok
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 [ 18490AD7AB6320CDC0C04B137B385DB3, 8E4884B85B86DF819C3BD687BE47506DD368F4A3BA26CB4307423871AA13252E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpipc.dll
14:33:44.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpipc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ B9A8CBCFCD3EC9D2EA4740AF347BF108, 97FA304E3880BC863D999F441AE47CB8ADF00D2DEC2A52ACD8FBD02CC096786A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mpr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ B792BBE05A18481016A7C39269D3E75C, 8F2C463D32C0AECA447DEB90872A09CB7969AB0592335E1E0EA06AF50234BBFF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgavid.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgavid.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ E7721DCE7EE53A22BBF6CFCAA145FB12, 8FA83DAB870407B59EB5AAD2E3D46BD0FBBBC09F9F18DC33B72B69AFF9F45F98 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgui.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgui.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ 928CF7268086631F54C3D8E17238C6DD, F058FAFB04E7EBD5CADE9B48195B7AA7C3508F332A89F5E6E5F3F071E8CADD4A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ole32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ 6C765E82B57F2E66CE9C54AC238471D9, 97F410023F5C08B4BC5DBF89A642200E76F4025ADD9707C24FD89D673675BB43 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleaut32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 [ 8F9F50F3810672AC36503B72A0B1808A, BAB1382460B73C93A69585B8C703452FBB799BF14EB2E7D829FB9EBFEA1A7F0B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libdb44.dll
14:33:44.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libdb44.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ EDA04929396FBE9D3C6A93E847657AD4, 65A7C5240F851CFA0768ED510E142004C14E2FA2CD2969DC5067BDC915D67553 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgenrep.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpgenrep.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ 9C933EE52559A41B704CBB189E7D6495, B90F644557B6BFF7391D70790A3C7A1F243ABD068F6240A577E27D745D9AE039 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gplegacy.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gplegacy.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ CD135EBBA99C598F30E6093824193038, 213596492878E327A3E6C49F883FD4682EBAE079D6144ACBB4F13390C10012C4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gavidb.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gavidb.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ 23C77897F8DC43B25A1DD03542E479EA, 020221060BC052AB1BE5C1F5E3B69F471F18D92986BBB75F49CFA1328A834E98 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\onlcfg.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\onlcfg.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ F68EF442DE5D8E39A0FEA8D2C432CAF5, 061C9CC53B4D6DA685E26E161B55DE7F4AD56001FAC4B5F05E4B5B54286419EB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libdb53.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libdb53.dll - ok
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 [ D5BE751B837C8B8CB58426EC9B2A29E9, 20B5D14EF19763E7AB20B9AD3A3DB599D01BBBFD8FEA02012DD09C1E909F9E0D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipc.dll
14:33:44.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ 6377051C63D5552A311935C67E9FDFDC, 3FB82988AAB66813567E8DB951D4EE87F156201070F005FDBF52EF998A323E65 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nsi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ 7FF15A4F092CD4A96055BA69F903E3E9, 1B594E6D057C632ABB3A8CF838157369024BD6B9F515CA8E774B22FE71A11627 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ws2_32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ 6A6B49FD47A6BA4949A1E03CA4486439, 7F17B6BF9585DD8FC747D8A2ACAF44749A196535554E1BD25682ABE6F261E8B8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avlode.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avlode.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ 8682F5AEFD0326B2A772E90EF1EFBE17, 0EEAE81987AA5ED0A475AD79D6823696A2144BE69027D729E935A8251D8A664E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libcurl.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libcurl.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ A8BB45F9ECAD993461E0FEF8E2A99152, ACB756EA54E71F124D928829666B5B439785593877FF7C0C76ADCF954F4E6C94 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Wldap32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ F2D9F23FFB2B0B2B8FF5126689615B3E, B3CD21A81130EBA0F49B275907622DEF7E53E10D70291BCBC5976536A0649237 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libeay32.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libeay32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 [ CC09E0C9A2D89C6E71D093DC8BD121B7, 5F92457E27D817541EBA92FED984D2E6C1E35AD4E4E4CAE0F0778B795C260FAA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll
14:33:44.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ 582632E34C9FF3C658ED56E5FC8D7EC6, 675C2E5B91C38185BD9425FD7F4035ECA06DDA9A2D85D51A4DB207CBB3D1C814 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ssleay32.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ssleay32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ 938F39B50BAFE13D6F58C7790682C010, 902000EE51EFEABAF6A4B30F880AA37083D2232C6FC622CA513C4A823390FEDA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ CA9F7888B524D8100B977C81F44C3234, 57F3353F89724147D8AC8B69B12C1303DF26978309776F5F8CCF074526A915D3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winhttp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ FB19FC5951A88F3C523E35C2C98D23C0, FF0DB8BF0C68DA0D09272E8181D2B5409C8850BB2F31AEA3AC4CD14C5A420A59 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\webio.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ 72910F1DEB838E6E08A9017BFB7D4F0B, A2EAE06069778605765ECB4734760BA296707ED6E166F85F31603F5D79ACC125 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\browcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ 8EA53101FF2B15BDFF934B62A8FB326D, E28536A4AC6764C2480EF047AF2312AE2600819899C3E33B486CFE19F25AC464 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\logoncli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 [ 2FCA0D2C59A855C54BAFA22AA329DF0F, ED9D26F539065D62FCCEDEEC8E509B30F4D15F8DA586C1F657ACEFE9DABAACD0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll
14:33:44.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ 20B3934DB73EABA2B49B7177873CB81F, 492EAC5C51472B43DE11825358AEC4B9E3A081DACFD7513C696D6FE40F302EE5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netutils.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ 5CCDCD40E732D54E0F7451AC66AC1C87, 66F4DA105BD72E41250CD59E2B3CD931B47AC9FDB6C784B9E33C5EE1AC29841F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ E5A4A1326A02F8E7B59E6C3270CE7202, DCB76016F9AC47E631540874DA208A089F9D529DA9628705A2869B954526BFE0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wkscli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ 521B748A7F9923302CA18B7E6AA2EEAE, 6243D4F29B28242E308359624B5E68AC8A57D811521193487973794EDCE55787 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\activeds.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\activeds.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ 51F5CC1E7DA3D9C664C2D0D61F315E06, 0A50A35863C9679E8DFC0783D5F1F6411010873738C6B1D90B7E993D2C6CFB06 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\adsldpc.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\adsldpc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ F10E5311E5093FA3C00FF88C54C32FCA, B557F5B00D77F030850D9AAC0FFEFC4C2A759EC4081C8459C9DEAE51BAAACC65 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atl.dll - ok
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 [ BE04DE758070B1CBA8B741436C955797, 671CD91EB2BB02D87E83AF4CF6176A4407725E5A02F903E10FFD0B516E4696AA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwinll.dll
14:33:44.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwinll.dll - ok
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 [ 800A35C7425E12379F173FBE7EA2A4F5, 217870E8BB5B9A9D15A126B8570CCA5151B2C211C3DA91EDC87D712571949B91 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aecore.dll
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aecore.dll - ok
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 [ A8F0298E9947D66E8E16E45F109E35CC, C9371E5EA4160E35C01630699FFE2EF40126E844D47F6E51382750F59AFA705A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aevdf.dll
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aevdf.dll - ok
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 [ 6FE2FC00C12815B11E614BE5D545B59D, 205785E003C4C10309139C85FB21C21809AC42FC4700EDA7231C3ACD987AB943 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aescn.dll
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aescn.dll - ok
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 [ 9852B355CB7F547B0B412E8712DE60A1, 0F5BA0529B1F7C58AE83E88C62C45302958152858E233C778218E7725EC0928B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aescript.dll
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aescript.dll - ok
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 [ A93DAE6938F2C49E257B1A7F79D587A6, 4C40DED36454EB8538333DDF7286B82EAE9ADFC4A60B75B7A62EAAFDFD20DDE5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aesbx.dll
14:33:44.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aesbx.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ 39050A12A2EFBEC944C3585374898E54, 77E0EB9FFE26E317C338A7E6426AE6FCA75E8E2AC923149FC33000208026646A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aerdl.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aerdl.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ B30AAE422843A31CDBB7C1E131094B4E, E555D9CCAD637D131EE44A20E557812FFF9CB9CF71E2549A6E484731A89BA1F1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aepack.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aepack.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ 5E739C057CDB40C37E237B6D1BF6A2BC, 3F6B7F45E77078D09717FEBB8125AAD5B0E442289F1A4F2590B68E977B86C8B6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeoffice.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeoffice.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ BD094C4E777B288FAEB5CE09D0AB5920, 8689D58409B6650A24C794E8FEAEBA253E2106D645AD973272C35E3011050AC3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeheur.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeheur.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ 28BADE8802D00E9EEC8F9045A457ED74, 908471D758D2CA826E5532506858149FD9908A565904B7D88F48332DE36D825A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aehelp.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aehelp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 [ C8896A7830722951DB4914DCD9ECF292, 872B78D0D806686FCA390D58FE6B5BF03257B993535C83E705FCF949C2E83BF8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aegen.dll
14:33:44.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aegen.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 1844F9B8E28FF898A9FF5A022C1D974D, DDD5F784175FECC164C6354F54F84CFADEBDB1BACEBA8BB7162826A2815A0EA8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeexp.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeexp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ CD7B65E600B8EBC91B292C1AC9EC1215, E87C7E95014E2DB1C9918C2288769019C39A7CC881524E38E3B3044337F5EDFB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeemu.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aeemu.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 434049E557861645FA160F3035025F51, 3C2DED80A2C25947647649805255092D7D8D38AB12626D08E971960C4F695126 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aebb.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\aebb.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 418E881201583A3039D81F43E39E6C78, C96AAC161E09BE12815A4E931E65F66DB1A456C03253EF1111AE66F44B1515FF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winsta.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 6A6B2EE4565A178035BE2A4FF6F2C968, E2E231F1C2E2CE19583483ACC53318651FA7CA2DE46BCB89B4CBF97CA0525122 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wtsapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 9A85ABCE0FDD1AF8E79E731EB0B679F3, 2A610BEB16610FE2F2E9A50477A62A05481E8A5843A814955A0EDFF45D0304B3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 [ 81F6C1AE23B1C493D9E996C3103915D7, E22408B4D2EDE2F89E686A4FDCD4057BE27B86D050E9CB489F0FFB39C72AEC1D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll
14:33:44.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ A90DC9ABD65DB1A8902F361103029952, 26798758976CE53251AC342B966BE0363AE1794BD965C452F5DEBC33E18969F0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ CFF35B879D1618D42C86644C717BA947, 1837275202628D3320867A3BF8CFDA15491730C4B74215F7C0D7E140BF01AC3C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ B40420876B9288E0A1C8CCA8A84E5DC9, 0D3C73B45BC708D7B1E26DFB6D4F64031A998548FEA0FB5CE198ED716F7DC9A0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ E94C583CDE2348950155F2AF2876F34D, D00C7E0D665E467B712C68A446CC5BE14FDA743A2301878B3CEB72CDD0A8B8E7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ 73E8667A19FEEDD856DF2695E9E511D4, 68D66C36D1F293D10ADCC6A33C870F989A29743537592CF172F02E794BEAFD1C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 [ EE5C8E27C37B79CB54A2FCEEED2DC262, 0A5E200FD65A491756B951A4A0ED39B88B7B313E97C2BBF3C91AC4C290772BB7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL
14:33:44.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ F0D0E883EBBDC7615DC9EDEA0FFB2817, 58F1395445018CB16ED4D3710443FB5B0E087043F6A69F7B10D72D0455958954 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ ED6EE83D61EBC683C2CD8E899EA6FEBE, F82592908D038C44D9F2E5C5B7BC663A2D370FC565F40420E1138A9E55F0E7EB ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ 8AAADCB5D11363D07F755AC8AF7D0468, F3305E31B7C606E146200CEE083FD88E8E7201D462A47A6AEA8F72C8783AE629 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rctext.dll
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rctext.dll - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ 8E79090CB0987CA102E845341E052537, F271A938EFD249DD8524F32FE3858F0AF919383B31B3E238AAB935A26538AF20 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vdmdbg.dll
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vdmdbg.dll - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ F89000BD2BF367B9A6423CEB1553E9AF, 8750EA273A7931B7E72A4E53AB080C90200103E58FE678525D8E532F256C3FDA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apcfile.dll
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apcfile.dll - ok
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 [ D5094999316AE489620B3CB70C1AD5C0, 1C0F7D467446CC13DE85697E29CBCAC5DA779A28602E45F8E925E6083F60AD0F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libaprutil-1.dll
14:33:44.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libaprutil-1.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ 68ECCA523ED760AAFC03C5D587569859, CDD734279C8F9F24EA2538BAD8E91EB8C3DD74C33032DB6B2D85C19576B42707 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\samcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ 42CC7633E6C898923AE57CEBCE6DB2B2, 0585629B2CC44EDCBD83D0CEB6603FABA8E082FAC31FD64127E0B368945F5543 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libapr-1.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libapr-1.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ 7133EFF98C49AA18402A3D10A236DFC4, ECE1EFC8E9F1BFC3E25AE93488C7B04204BD64BDDB50D745BCE5198FDEDA5B59 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libapriconv-1.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\libapriconv-1.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ ABF612BB29A6293A574710716246F58E, 01162746C1676869162AFCA462FB7F10D805D00A645E6C4889FBDF440D1941EB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avpref.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avpref.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ 930B10F03BEF0733B42EA20DC1592C65, B606613685E516FF9FD350F900B5EDE3997BED473E7DF144171D2EED341AE3FC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avbb.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avbb.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ 84F9EDB011F256CE3CA21E06876A7D7A, A25C757B694F867C5CB08424BCA30B14B98DEB647EC0B6A7C747EFDD8F76C96F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpavgio.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpavgio.dll - ok
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 [ A543AC1F7138376D778D630A35FCBC4C, 2D824C66A97FC8C39DAFA397CC47495B712D175EEF393486946DA8936BDD466A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll
14:33:44.0644 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\psapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ 217B846C2B74637EA326C7A07DD30177, 7DA117223473E044FF7A8EEF3D2B94D3A289D86CC47D1D757B3884CB12204288 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgio.dll
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgio.dll - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ 7806BFCD1D7FA5EC23F7324D4EAFD25B, 4EDFD9DE520728AF6578BED0054ED6A4976A7F020F3329EA6681D6E361D9DB2D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ C2ABD6107231B010A1E489622E06575B, 6FA3CA032CAB7972CD0DD65B1DDCD6F0293CEB58678F5213E72AB74E2FFD1BEE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avesvc.dll
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avesvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ 6614EDFCF4AFE27E46FC0C1A5EC1269D, A190C8749FBF042229D2FBAFEBC2A697D2A239B6AF04173C700654C4106E577B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avevtlog.dll
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avevtlog.dll - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ F12C9EFF18D12D3506EFCD128900C5B5, 22705B638A520A557265DB54E4E415E907846EE273E8C624C21E948E16A82DCB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\guardmsg.dll
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\guardmsg.dll - ok
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 [ D920BBCBBECFF1081871E84826ADA2C0, 5D2CB01FE2AC357C726E950C223C8990AF5B7AD191739C828C3E3B2F9DA6F26C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sqlite3.dll
14:33:44.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sqlite3.dll - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ 863F793D15B4026B1A5FDECA873D4D84, AF7ABD95BB5467551562F129F03C7AC9D52A021F7E547609F40A80E66932C942 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\apphelp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ D8976CD6D0653CB6BBC000950590FBBD, C74470C8C357A74BD0BE125C395AC2F6418CCD6466F5D653931CE49E7C9B8122 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avshadow.exe - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ 0E2F58F6E698EDCB9E58FAD0CBCD0567, 426FB40A065FEF61980C803EF72D0D326C623340C3AE99CA8AFFDEFB81E8D49D ] C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\vssapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ 58775492FFD419248B08325E583C527F, DBB013971F5894F25C222C2D4D50A29DB6DF3C413792EE9CCC1A9E6D85469093 ] C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\atl.dll - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ 287923557447D7E4BDD7E65B1F0F5428, 14D85A0F036F28D77AA9723C3D7E8C4DA9BDFF8A1AD9BEA6FE5756DBF5D00F08 ] C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\vsstrace.dll - ok
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 [ B5A72BA66AD8D4317EBEA61C1C5AE0CA, 45C23F2E23BA2700AA60328F51801AEB547FAEA81BF532920ABC2F2EE84A4332 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipc64.dll
14:33:44.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipc64.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ 42EE1AA800FFDD2484B2097535672142, 1C7981F83BB49A3C8B741CC899B028C713A3BCA9BE9824EBE940C936EDBC90BC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avreg.dll
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avreg.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ C733D233B623B7FFCE5031E4B756EE26, 33CC8B140B0E4A9B702E3468BE2646AEE4273F20C6EA5BAC6C3D8FC8EDEF0881 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\profapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ D15618A0FF8DBC2C5BF3726BACC75A0B, ADD81EA1D208907D67802F0E96EC0327BA89021F870BA22B9C7E3A19013A6AE7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ 64ADDC6760CDED7EA432D7398318D919, 88304E7712BF53EF3DE9193E08E91330E8FDB2BE477EEB5AE89C5F7A4EC4A1C4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\msgclient.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 4
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\msgclient.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ F3DE10AABD5C7A1A186C9966F037D0C0, BC50848AEEF466DFF4A3D8C386BF0D0EC35B8E5B438031AE885AA5371F2E1A42 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100u.dll
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100u.dll - ok
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 [ 75F5E1FE8D55CF8E577E0EC5F2290D3F, F4E2C81F0834018052A481AE8D7DF4780302A6844160CCDC09F7D82D3B992BDE ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18201_none_ec80f00e8593ece5\comctl32.dll
14:33:44.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18201_none_ec80f00e8593ece5\comctl32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 18AB2E5A40064ED5F7791AC5946A90F3, B7536CE56702C23B1CEC3E1B6C78866E0A76808B85A92AF3733D9ED9429E004C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 43964FA89CCF97BA6BE34D69455AC65F, 10E3B89A5470E1BB6F73382135DD2352F5073C1EE8485D7476CFB5122D4AAA2F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 39C5F32747B3414D1BB216FDB1DEFC58, 6FAE64CB9748304090113903A5AE9E7154BE16BA2EEA7AB3EF04AB9D79B81380 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 2A2C442F00B45E01D4C882EEA69A01BC, D71DB839DE0BC1FCC01A125D57CED2AAEA3F444A992426C316CE18C267C33A8C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100enu.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100enu.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 4FAB2E28BC5497FA3A8A969CD571446F, 56825FD4FAE8C6C36213E9A221A5C035F5662370D38C47B3C035595C6A4B2E98 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avesvcr.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avesvcr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 43D0F98E1D56CCDDB0D5254CFF7B356E, 5BA498183B5C4996C694CB0A9A6B66CE6C7A460F6C91BEB9F305486FCC3B7B22 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\luafv.sys - ok
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 [ 5C627D1B1138676C0A7AB2C2C190D123, C5003F2C912C5CA990E634818D3B4FD72F871900AF2948BD6C4D6400B354B401 ] C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
14:33:44.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ E4DC58CF7B3EA515AE917FF0D402A7BB, 665B5CD9FE905B0EE3F59A7B1A94760F5393EBEE729877D8584349754C2867E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ 31559F3244C6BC00A52030CAA83B6B91, B2025742B5F0025ACE9821D5722DE3F997EEEAB21D2F381C9E307882DF422579 ] C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WSHTCPIP.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ 16E964ABF6D1E0F0CC7822FCA9BA754D, 0E461387ACFD641DA22EE542A3C68AF5F7D3A7F967D974E3B198143D461ABE39 ] C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ 2D1E7E163AB1C927ACBA22CBE4A9F818, 81CAC4AC46573AE997FA98E4FFD5CE88A9BB8D3BE80CA075490EA3168414E649 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ 9AD9E06F8656F296D91FAE8EE5B95A27, 53384747D5864D699BCC4F48E0A5E656430EDAA65DCDAB4B11EA68FC7106459E ] C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 [ 94E026870A55AAEAFF7853C1754091E9, B2F5D5629D12BDFA98DBED3898368F37D9009C7531B6909C7285A2C11C9A0F93 ] C:\Windows\System32\version.dll
14:33:44.0722 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\version.dll - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ 2B81776DA02017A37FE26C662827470E, A656353C50EE08422145D00DB9CFD9F6D3E664753B3C454B171E2A56A8AA94DC ] C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\IPHLPAPI.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ 4C9210E8F4E052F6A4EB87716DA0C24C, 460F7990BDADB7D58D6DC95B094D30A2EFDC4CEED444B18A2F36E8D9076FB8B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winnsi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ 715F03B4C7223349768013EA95D9E5B7, 09AB0535A54C2E2962F0FD06988D99060F8CECA39B07AC00A63204C773B95893 ] C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ E424B3EF666B184CEE0B6871AAA8C9F6, D182D9B3A813C75F88CA16A9C236AB6167DF5861D155B5DC016B90918C4BD579 ] C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msimg32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ 9028D1621C43DF8DFBD1C76860412A11, A1D48D9B33180BDE50D2FA9BB07E9520B7B7788C39B3AABB4A06AE4B1AACA755 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18201_none_a4d3b9377117c3df\comctl32.dll
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18201_none_a4d3b9377117c3df\comctl32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ 34152997FB906895290E0199AC94B85F, 6AEEB989FA6E4354F96F70D0169CC6CAAA56EEE3056F1CD20F5FE846EAC058C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\authui.dll - ok
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 [ A7A8CA53D9C9FD90C07AB0EB38E5316B, B98722E76601A98F038F40703C4B8BD21B5EC3B65DC1B07B7C367C06448F8A0E ] C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll
14:33:44.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dbghelp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ B3BFBD758506ECB50C5804AAA76318F9, 34E079A6AB2D41D1E0B3887B6AE31C43941061B7176FFF2801C3F465C2C89578 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptui.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ BD3674BE7FC9D8D3732C83E8499576ED, E6716A5895D629263A4D21959F48840429AB6F4B55A5FA2663EE5E86C9CA2BF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wtsapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ 5EB6E9C8BE1ACC5830780E0F9A846255, AC5EDC6DBC9CA204584E35878E18F6524DE002CE3D90657C37599790A5DDD1F1 ] C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ 7FA8FDC2C2A27817FD0F624E78D3B50C, 7B63F6AA2CD6D4D07EA3C595B868B1A0749BB11620027A2BD9B935E3055481E4 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\comctl32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ 4E9C2DB10F7E6AE91BF761139D4B745B, 8F63F78294F5585D599A114AF449DCC447CCB239D0F0B490BFE6B34A2146E730 ] C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\shacct.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ 5B3EBFC3DA142324B388DDCC4465E1FF, 5D58642305311F9BC9B779C9598BFC4E7433B3EA58404BF1FF9466838A2328C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\samlib.dll - ok
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 [ EF2AE43BCD46ABB13FC3E5B2B1935C73, 81FC06F306F620845D7DD8D06E706309E70BC89B589C81F3478302A3F5F73431 ] C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll
14:33:44.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winmm.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ EEEA40F0EDB0A6E5359E539E15D0BC77, BFCBF777239C29C6AC4BC5B59591308571647B7C7FDB5571903F7403DD241E8E ] C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ 6CECA4C6A489C9B2E6073AFDAAE3F607, 127506D1DB38275614CBEB047C133718EF9D03266BA9C98BE55EC7847CFC9C3D ] C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netutils.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ F06BB4E336EA57511FDBAFAFCC47DE62, BE43EC62548E9FF89A9495A1722E22DBB76EEC3764F86E64057B636F27D15765 ] C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\propsys.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ 6CEF7856A3EFAC59470F6208F0F585CE, 0F7A80DB821FDE6580E9481B6DA44844F717DDB4983B0E3D562BE43726153951 ] C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mpr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ 3C91392D448F6E5D525A85B7550D8BA9, 6FD0DC73DBE7519E2C643554C2A7F8FBE4F9A678C4241BB54B3C6E65D2ABCF3A ] C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wkscli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 [ CF636C92B762B26F0B39B38E92380A09, F7B8B0EA4536CE3BA33EE1BD0783F6AAD8C0EF69714E874D4A30B720A04C7A18 ] C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll
14:33:44.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\oleacc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ D29E998E8277666982B4F0303BF4E7AF, 4F19AB5DC173E278EBE45832F6CEAA40E2DF6A2EDDC81B2828122442FE5D376C ] C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ 18CAAF21CBA3EAEE17BBA5D3807F29B8, 59C4FE015CCBE922F7AB3838D7F34CACC08DD437B2BAD62926BF4A9C416F7C19 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_2b25b14c71ebf230\GdiPlus.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_2b25b14c71ebf230\GdiPlus.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ 3CB6A7286422C72C34DAB54A5DFF1A34, 98D21EFFF511E407336A226420701E82554DA01FA05661303836B6860D63749D ] C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dui70.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ 0015ACFBBDD164A8A730009908868CA7, E1FF243AD2CF959FAB81EFE701592414991C03416FF296ADC93906E76B707C4D ] C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winspool.drv - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ DA1B7075260F3872585BFCDD668C648B, 3E10EF6E1A5C341B478322CB78A0AB7BFC70AD8023779B8B4542A7CB4CA756AB ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dwmapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ 8CCDE014A4CDF84564E03ACE064CA753, DD663029B2EB7B12FDB00FCE403D8326141E540E3B9CE84CD5871473D3E2E2CF ] C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\duser.dll - ok
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 [ D7F1EF374A90709B31591823B002F918, 05FD2837C9B03D14BB2A969C1AD77CAEF047D93DC5D0F6C2ACBF0888E8F7B359 ] C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll
14:33:44.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SndVolSSO.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 896F15A6434D93EDB42519D5E18E6B50, 9263F0CEC58D45EBE3FB9C3061FB9392C55A7933B84B4592E6EE13CFC86D5A50 ] C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\hid.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 666A60F6F5E719856FF6254E0966EFF7, 58C072E7E215991E19C1CA062C476081982F7B9F039714539AE7FEB4981C200F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 227E2C382A1E02F8D4965E664D3BBE43, 1CFF20A8BF87ACE4FA4935EBEED72BFB1A1FE902A754899E2F50798D67DF5642 ] C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevAPI.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 7DB5AA22A8A8E5C2D335F44853C1F6DE, A734A20357026C42950394682A52CBC3AF956D09F1949E1B4E95467E999BC428 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbemcomn.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ A6B726DCA228F7878E38368A1BDC68BE, 30E8300B09B876E3D4B2A9215C9CC070EADF915E1268F425B6F8E0596A0D3539 ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptnet.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 6B400F211BEE880A37A1ED0368776BF4, 2F27C6FA96A1C8CBDA467846DA57E63949A7EA37DB094B13397DDD30114295BD ] C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 [ 6F8B48F3D343E4B186AB6A9E302B7E16, 54DB52FC56509E61DF68BD251B3286E6CBE1A91D9BC4D950940A61FE2DA04DF8 ] C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll
14:33:44.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\xmllite.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ 6011714C8C5C55CBFFAD24D61E879FBD, 75D615082A1C71C6ED3ABB49EDAF660EE538D112CF79B9C8AF0A583D1CE1BBB0 ] C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wevtsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ AFCA5C1ECEAF948FC815178BC077680E, D052C18EF455E1A272332F2E11FD4F36DA071FAB3B81CA312FB75BF8702ED72D ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ F23FEF6D569FCE88671949894A8BECF1, FCE7B156ED663471CF9A736915F00302E93B50FC647563D235313A37FCE8F0F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\audiosrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ 9F2BACD5E1776A4BB7CC0EC3C3A4F96D, 19959D18601712901F03B83150D15E34EBCAB355BB4692C9A28511A72F57FC66 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winbrand.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ 78A1E65207484B7F8D3217507745F47C, 35F413ADB9D157F3666DD15DD58104D629CD9143198A1AB914B73A4A3C9903DD ] C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\avrt.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ C2762A57DF0EE85E63CE4893C5215313, DDE22212D78353633CEDE27D7210469DE674563991105563CF64CCCE2D0743BD ] C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\VaultCredProvider.dll - ok
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 [ 5F28111C648F1E24F7DBC87CDEB091B8, 2E8645285921EDB98BB2173E11E57459C888D52E80D85791D169C869DE8813B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
14:33:44.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ 8563BA40DF4F1E93A61B70E2C8B60CF8, E5CAA520CBE61FAF3EAA784A51ED30E0CB2FD78EFD8AE1D5C6B0FE43A1009F39 ] C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ BF352E73615F5461AA6884472435A544, 4B059E79325C5F08CD6FBBE6352E17ADB64B9608CC9EDB36A2DF4D148060C309 ] C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\BioCredProv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ C4C183E6551084039EC862DA1C945E3D, 0874A2ACDD24D64965AA9A76E9C818E216880AE4C9A2E07ED932EE404585CEE6 ] C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FntCache.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ 796B8123A7859AFD3A4AE10514DBAEB5, E76F69FAFEC3D66263ED95F3FA9EE309BDDACB287E30583A147DC97F6EEB8844 ] C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winbio.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ 4403D5ECE7D8323CAF1207D1AA38FA01, BD0B34DCF658D3CB91C1B55E9E730C5F7C571AFC2BFA09270C377B72B6830D48 ] C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\credui.dll - ok
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 [ E40E80D0304A73E8D269F7141D77250B, 0DB4AC13A264F19A84DC0BCED54E8E404014CC09C993B172002B1561EC7E265A ] C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll
14:33:44.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mmcss.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ 44B9C66177651F3F53C87B665D58D17A, 3FC426115FF87570889DB28D71970B82B525D2A4B9A00EDD273BF083B77A05CE ] C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\vaultcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ FC51229C7D4AFA0D6F186133728B95AB, 37E58C8E1C8437D1981725A5DCDACA7316CEFBB570370CEFC8D122F523B96AC0 ] C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\samcli.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ 972C3301DB3DA91AE06A95F6B4160B1B, 678B533A06C306295FE97DC26CE9BAFFC8EAF1FB7405ACB040719099717744D5 ] C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\certCredProvider.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ 87FA0C48C3B2E9FEE518818FE26B15B5, DA4042DE9897397AEDCEFF9F69746726237305DDE64464309B6DCC45E05E42F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rasplap.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ 019CD868461B646E09BDF04474C19341, 01837EFACB02E52BC6E90C90C4CB01B11D56E449A37EA4FC2695507FF85EA9FE ] C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rasapi32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ 588CD0C78A7FAAE4186B5EEA0AF3ED67, E957E4463D318A44BA5109EE3428624DE901C5FF2BA358986DF6C6F059DDBCC2 ] C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\adtschema.dll - ok
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 [ B28DEEC597C8DEB70C744C7CF9210E3E, E777F192D822990CA6301B3FEA2AEA213FA7901438EB3328914ADF02B6C39DB9 ] C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll
14:33:44.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rasman.dll - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ B53C4B69B695EDA1B7E41D35CA4244E2, 3D98E9B263CADA576E4057E059AFC867F6E3F1001F3B73C8BCF9066763A45D9D ] C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rtutils.dll - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ D5CCA1453B98A5801E6D5FF0FF89DC6C, 85F2C2480AAC31B6092187B431A562D79D4CFB1324F925C85055ABAB2483264B ] C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ 50544D04AD845C43130B70212EC05CCD, B2E6B558DE7D273512226685FF53ED17C9B4BF81B739FBCA5D3FC82DF8D2BCF7 ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-power-events.dll
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-power-events.dll - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ 53E83F1F6CF9D62F32801CF66D8352A8, 1225FED810BE8E0729EEAE5B340035CCBB9BACD3EF247834400F9B72D05ACE48 ] C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\profsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ DA6B67270FD9DB3697B20FCE94950741, F621A4462C9F2904063578C427FAF22D7D66AE9967605C11C798099817CE5331 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltMgr.sys - ok
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 [ A3DB3C17EE6CAE65D53602B4E80BCCBC, D802A7C6161F937DC42A6E45FE1BB2C8272819F92C294C180EBCDF8FF72CBFDC ] C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL
14:33:44.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PSHED.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ 1F4492FE41767CDB8B89D17655847CDD, 184547FAC0C3D7148FAA3F601929A7089DE393BD19929A137DAD743331DD3F77 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ntmarta.dll - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ 277BBC7E1AA1EE957F573A10ECA7EF3A, 2EE60B924E583E847CC24E78B401EF95C69DB777A5B74E1EC963E18D47B94D24 ] C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ B0945E538CF906BBDDC5A11C8EE868CC, 5F3459F6512918835F7C9400905EC7C1FAEAA7114E0D28C522040C359E3B93F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ 1473768973453DE50DC738C2955FC4DD, 14BC5DA2442CB726ACC1F277DDBECCF5D61E3A0A3E083A55A0BB610191E35220 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdmaud.drv - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ 3AB183AB4D2C79DCF459CD2C1266B043, 72B0187EBA9DC74E61EC5CB3DC24058DDB768843E865801894AAEAA211610C56 ] C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ 8560FFFC8EB3A806DCD4F82252CFC8C6, CC27BC092369A89D6147B16568FEDEB68B584D5738CD686C31F7FAE22ED17B3B ] C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ksuser.dll - ok
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 [ DC220AE6F64819099F7EBD6F137E32E7, B8FE13B859FA83500DD95637FA6D4A5B8392C2A363E41D014D3B5374F636E1DE ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll
14:33:44.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AudioSes.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 10AC5CE9F78DC281A1BBD9B8CC587B8A, 72288C0A88916D3C3828DBD948DBDB0928F26106319F8E60102D6C9004514D60 ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 1B7C3A37362C7B2890168C5FC61C8D9B, 03727930E5BB5F9D91BAB901FC9A2E3B795D68E2AEE6A2CC3477F356C45A9C54 ] C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msacm32.drv - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ CA2A0750ED830678997695FF61B04C30, E84860CD97AA3C4565ABB2D5D406A5C42B1AD2D8BA1B8CF81FE564D91F15F976 ] C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\midimap.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 46BB91A169B9B31FF44EB04C48EC1D41, 8115B533D3A5BE07633FA54FA8847E3DEC00C5BEB193CF2FBE88428D23E2B3D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 5CAB3F13CC115D0BCA0A823BE61F8D98, A710B7A53BF78D614967004168D820FFF51A1AA8CE9E2B0E5A4D939C9FE11A0D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_uprof.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_uprof.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 5EDBB34736DD7AC1A73CF8792A835E10, 15E87C449AAF2095273341DD9355D8DF2690340D1DEFAF0DFF034F1CDF4316F8 ] C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AudioEng.dll - ok
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 [ 4166F82BE4D24938977DD1746BE9B8A0, 24121751B7306225AD1C808442D7B030DEF377E9316AA0A3C5C7460E87317881 ] C:\Windows\System32\es.dll
14:33:44.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\es.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ F0344071948D1A1FA732231785A0664C, DB9886C2C858FAF45AEA15F8E42860343F73EB8685C53EC2E8CCC10586CB0832 ] C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ A77BE7CB3222B4FB0AC6C71D1C2698D4, 73566223914BF670DF6B5931FA213E546713531B10391ED65B5256BBD7ABDE7F ] C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dsrole.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ 1A47D52E303B7543E4E6026595B95422, C577CD3837546A7CED5D2E8E97FA2EDACA133B4A8595770EF96CAE519BFE280F ] C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\comres.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ 29910D50542B1AA0F162EF3339C61B6D, 018F0922384A5757390652865BB2DF876E9DA08B0858BC619B41D2CD14533ED4 ] C:\Windows\System32\PeerDist.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PeerDist.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ BE097F5BB10F9079FCEB2DC4E7E20F02, 90A88986C8C5F30FB153EC803FEDA6572B2C2630A6C9578FCC017800692694D5 ] C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\slc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ C32AB8FA018EF34C0F113BD501436D21, E0EB8E80B51E45CA7EB061E705DA0BC07878759418A8519AE6E12326FE79E7C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Sens.dll - ok
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 [ BAAFAF9CEAEC0B73C2A3550A01F6CECB, 018CB95A43CEA2063EA24691C71D51EF60D522C21502ABA8AD93876363D4B857 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll
14:33:44.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\taskschd.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ C1395286B822E306B4FE1568A8A77813, 0642B6C793BE0EED5E7D1D2533FC5A01417C50040FC60A8E89BD97CE4A119388 ] C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AUDIOKSE.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ 9BC8610C32C96A2983A65DC21CAFA921, 2A4195F663C9D55939E3D8FEAA208090FDB0B8801A60164A7325B53104797CBC ] C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\UXInit.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ 5AA945234E9D4CCE4F715276B9AA712C, 65165BD131056816F009D987FC78AC86FFE0C3C38A27E73F873586B7FF4D59CF ] C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\imageres.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ 862596399AAFD2A21DB2AF9270CD4F70, 24CAA19EE791FB3440CE742C9064FCE0CB755EF0789D3CE62058A2CFEF0FF6D2 ] C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mstask.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ 6F3C559B82F2912354BE5B098744CC8C, EB64E5C02C81588921A65194E1256E80699A1317E7D9A57395CD38C2639C8B08 ] C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ EDBB23CBCF2CDF727D64FF9B51A6070E, 7202484C8E1BFB2AFD64D8C81668F3EDE0E3BF5EB27572877A0A7B337AE5AE42 ] C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll - ok
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 [ 1538831CF8AD2979A04C423779465827, E1729B0CC4CEEE494A0B8817A8E98FF232E3A32FB023566EF0BC71A090262C0C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys
14:33:44.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ 136185F9FB2CC61E573E676AA5402356, BA3AD0A33416DA913B4242C6BE8C3E5812AD2B20BA6C11DD3094F2E8EB56E683 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ DDC86E4F8E7456261E637E3552E804FF, D250C69CCC75F2D88E7E624FCC51300E75637333317D53908CCA7E0F117173DD ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ F993A32249B66C9D622EA5592A8B76B8, EE64672A990C6145DC5601E2B8CDBE089272A72732F59AF9865DCBA8B1717E70 ] C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ D54BFDF3E0C953F823B3D0BFE4732528, 497A1DCC5646EC22119273216DF10D5442D16F83E4363770F507518CF6EAA53A ] C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ 16835866AAA693C7D7FCEBA8FFF706E4, 15891558F7C1F2BB57A98769601D447ED0D952354A8BB347312D034DC03E0242 ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ B73A6E4B319AFFE64582AC5C1801BB3F, 274EEA0743DC659180E691654CBB17136E9E9D83B07E302B47EA5B103EA57710 ] C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nrpsrv.dll - ok
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 [ 43D808F5D9E1A18E5EEB5EBC83969E4E, C10D1155D71EABE4ED44C656A8F13078A8A4E850C4A8FBB92D52D173430972B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll
14:33:44.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ 8AD77806D336673F270DB31645267293, E23F324913554A23CD043DD27D4305AF62F48C0561A0FC7B7811E55B74B1BE79 ] C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ 3CC16A849E6092E43909F48EF0E60306, 610B576654A69415E4F2FEDB6BA384C77715944E4F89BD2821B311968CA8D810 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcore6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ F568F7C08458D69E4FCD8675BBB107E4, A5FA25ECF248999A68CCECFBB508BFA1ADD18A23E20A9A9081A87C41CAAA36C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ D4FAC263861BAE06971C7F7D0A8EBF15, D494DEF0024288B9CC56EC6B500FF5828144BE9B8E7033340509EC5E68F8DED0 ] C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ncsi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ 58F4493BF748A3A89689997B7BD00E95, EC5DEEC73E357C7C87B001275C4E635011A9CF39419F2B86E2C2B8D7E388C551 ] C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winhttp.dll - ok
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 [ 603EBD34E216C5654A2D774EAC98D278, ACE0171BB780DB2C1B1A8BF6FA8CF51C529D7E09141FA504C7199AF764FD9A36 ] C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll
14:33:44.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\webio.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ D07EB640618F96490DB88C3CE58DB608, 0C553971259632031E6856A94EEB937D571627FC7CF061CCFC040F4BF0CFF259 ] C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ 885D0942E0F28DB90919BE3129ECF279, 5A10D90EE656ECE3DCA174D6F924641509819FC20CB6EF46B5E1723E52DE85BE ] C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dnsext.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ 54B5DCD55B223BC5DF50B82E1E9E86B1, 025294DD69A421FE4EACAA463F8CB797610D8F3A7A3C61656AE83D0CEE07A9BF ] C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mfplat.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ 2BBF3FDB70B8965DFA0258CBAB41ECCE, 4EFA41765E46E90C6CBDB0DC1E0CD375D7AB3307C477171EBAA6A16AC32E5211 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ 3C06D5A929B798D0B13F6481242A0FD2, CE6127A31AB09E21A912CA16E4BDF663E9D05C254CCF9090A8B5A9A2E055EFF3 ] C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ 04F82965C09CBDF646B487E145060301, 2CD8533EDBE24C3E42EB7550E20F8A2EB9E5E345B165DEF543163A6BC1FDD18B ] C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 [ C00DB14550E4BD49737F311C644E45FF, 7085C47DADEED82B6F98ED3903197D76B648E9D6CC67D40C789E236264D9A0DC ] C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
14:33:44.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ 99B91C5D2FCEF218CAD3600ECB62A799, E28F2903F86D39C5A69B5F89CCD6594E93A1BF1E4ACD613A0F2E2348DFA88D65 ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msxml6.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ AAF932B4011D14052955D4B212A4DA8D, 2A3BFD0FA9569288E91AE3E72CA1EC39E1450D01E6473CE51157E0F138257923 ] C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ 262F6592C3299C005FD6BEC90FC4463A, 54095E37F0B6CC677A3E9BDD40F4647C713273D197DB341063AA7F342A60C4A7 ] C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\schedsvc.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ BC414631876B2F28B8DAB08E849C12C5, 5973654AA3E90E6B699B0A43F645B893D95BAA803129B6967D746C8239AB26E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ktmw32.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ 945E54F23C72D37B8CD1987AF0DB63BF, C2B217C94DBCA0A31ED834B9D492B53B25B235DDD02B1D1200E76609D32772EA ] C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fveapi.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ 694865362F0965779F92BCFE97712323, 825EB75E37AFE9B738869FB5D95020D4F44AD419C2F6C5A658F82A5242FDEF6C ] C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tbs.dll - ok
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 [ 891ECFD08E2C538B7948CBC45106D697, 628D0D618FF3A70E9FBE3B2C7206C9365ED2297784A5F10FFA05BD2C56657013 ] C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll
14:33:44.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fvecerts.dll - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 6DC4A7242F565C9E9C9CCC7BB0FA75C7, 4BC5A1279885EEFBEB27333AF719622A5FCDD9606697692C1978E434CE264D80 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\taskcomp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 8269210DAF3B12BC8300631B28A2A442, EABEB792C2EA8D4A1A7B13281CF557C194D5667AE0BA2A2D5664908D8269113D ] C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wiarpc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 0EA7DE1ACB728DD5A369FD742D6EEE28, 21C489412EB33A12B22290EB701C19BA57006E8702E76F730954F0784DDE9779 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\http.sys - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 85DAA09A98C9286D4EA2BA8D0E644377, F9C324E2EF81193FE831C7EECC44A100CA06F82FA731BF555D9EA4D91DA13329 ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 4D282B9C5BB05DF92C9F3977DFB9F916, E6D49ED0D5FA26F2936FC97A0F1DFA38D1066AAF2EEFCE2931AF21B2CBE54CAD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ 82974D6A2FD19445CC5171FC378668A4, 075D25F47C0D2277E40AF8615571DAA5EB16B1824563632A9A7EC62505C29A4A ] C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 [ B539CFD39BB40964BD36AE037AB0887D, 68B1C71E521C92AF0C4D21CC0E08D26EC8E22B48448EA12E556A2A344958B7E4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpschd.dll
14:33:45.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\gpschd.dll - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ 839F96DBAAFD3353E0B248A5E0BD2A51, 11DA5AD3EA5FF4766C12B99FB520B3CBE08581ECAF1A2FD1DC5AC835CA78FAC2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ FFA7172354B9256DBB2CDD75F16F33FE, 85B2F014C67C2E52540F17D561793C6633C9E98F12639CCD3854EB1EC34DD035 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ DF9767C791AFEBF8ADCB2CE3274DF18D, 5BDA8C19D97372528B2CBD9F4AA55E1C5160AD9D589BDD1CFFCE69B80BC94D6F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\schedr.dll
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\schedr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ 6C02A83164F5CC0A262F4199F0871CF5, AD4632A6A203CB40970D848315D8ADB9C898349E20D8DF4107C2AE2703A2CF28 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bowser.sys - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ 6C38C9E45AE0EA2FA5E551F2ED5E978F, 5A3FA2F110029CB4CC4384998EDB59203FDD65EC45E01B897FB684F8956EAD20 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys - ok
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 [ F436E847FA799ECD75AD8C313673F450, 3C8BF3F0C08C7FA8DE5CD9C60AD9D00B742E84EB1FEBEEBA0F7159844BAAA471 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll
14:33:45.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cfgmgr32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ A5D9106A73DC88564C825D317CAC68AC, 0457B2AEA4E05A91D0E43F317894A614434D8CEBE35020785387F307E231FBE4 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ 54FFC9C8898113ACE189D4AA7199D2C1, 65F585C87F3F710FD5793FDFA96B740AD8D4317B0C120F4435CCF777300EA4F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\MPSSVC.dll - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ D711B3C1D5F42C0C2415687BE09FC163, 9B3013AC60BD2D0FF52086658BA5FF486ADE15954A552D7DD590580E8BAE3EFF ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ 0915C4DB6DBC3BB9E11B7ECBBE4B7159, ACE7F85685EB92FC3AB4215122B0469E32F23B196C49F08CDA7791D3122C45DC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ 9423E9D355C8D303E76B8CFBD8A5C30C, 220B33F120C2DD937FE4D5664F4B581DC0ACF78D62EB56B7720888F67B9644CC ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys - ok
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 [ 851A1382EED3E3A7476DB004F4EE3E1A, B1C67F47DD594D092E6E258F01DF5E7150227CE3131A908A244DEE9F8A1FABF9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
14:33:45.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ B362181ED3771DC03B4141927C80F801, 69514E5177A0AEA89C27C2234712F9F82E8D8F99E1FD4273898C9324C6FF7472 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ C67F8A962B2534224D5908D16D2AD3CE, CAC1821F5E867285638AEE7AE33CE574BCCF16277AC5AD805650B48F7759B4B4 ] C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ 1834B31C749B86DAC233BBBA1C03BC48, 27FCA9196842C0BB53CCAD895870A0EB10D2F8ED67E5486A4437067BD4BC4448 ] C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mscms.dll - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ 68EAAEDF0365168B804E8728368FA946, 1FA25087E8B247B099B729F780DBF24F77FD34F58186A1C94329261CF3D18B8E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ CDBE9690CF2B8409FACAD94FAC9479C9, 8E7FE1A1F3550C479FFD86A77BC9D10686D47F8727025BB891D8F4F0259354C8 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll - ok
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 [ 3AEAA8B561E63452C655DC0584922257, 04C072969B58657602EB0C21CEDF24FCEE14E61B90A0F758F93925EF2C9FC32D ] C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
14:33:45.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 6313F223E817CC09AA41811DAA7F541D, D787061043BEEDB9386B048CB9E680E6A88A1CBAE9BD4A8C0209155BFB76C630 ] C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 4004299B7AF4CBFF6540F1798899A11F, 5DD3AE149B7228A769F2FE95355795AC98ACD8CDFB78954A423A357F717203C3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 91A8E32B00BF7899EDAB6783287DDDA6, 49451722317AB42B3DE407EFCB9CC560C1455217AC3E2F11F74D08C1708473C5 ] C:\Windows\System32\PeerDistSh.dll
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PeerDistSh.dll - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 908ACB1F594274965A53926B10C81E89, 7D34A742AC486294D82676F8465A3EF26C8AC3317C32B63F62031CB007CFC208 ] C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\provsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 1E53C9D46995487DAE3FA9F4236DCEF1, A192B1F4DCD971D05CC2098D72B9202DADB212DB42C91D3FE9312585444BDA8F ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtserv.exe
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtserv.exe - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ AB7AEBF58DAD8DAAB7A6C45E6A8885CB, D21CDBC4C2AA0DB5B4455D5108B0CAF4282A2E664B9035708F212CC094569D9D ] C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sstpsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 [ 83C40E549A455843A387A75E112DA490, 4546CD30F6027B709C8057A1D39B3F4A3AED8C8B06CC02A38D1A86DE7B66D551 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtcoms.exe
14:33:45.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtcoms.exe - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ B26F4F737E8F9DF4F31AF6CF31D05820, 394BBBED4EC7FAD4110F62A43BFE0801D4AC56FFAC6C741C69407B26402311C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ 0C043B0ABBB5E14E68906AB80365395B, A57A6FAF713EA4F46566A941DE7C2273ED4EB50F9E30B70276E810873AF6900B ] C:\Windows\System32\efssvc.dll
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efssvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ CE2D962D80B6066DCBAE1F2E789A33B3, 15DDFA3F190C012BA2F6CE3C272159D6BEBBD0ED5D61E2215544AC434EF93A99 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtserv.dll
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtserv.dll - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ 344789398EC3EE5A4E00C52B31847946, 3DA5F08E4B46F4E63456AA588D49E39A6A09A97D0509880C00F327623DB6122D ] C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ A190DA6546501CB4146BBCC0B6A3F48B, 5AE0BF71E770C2959FE2022C43E4C6F43E361089A3431AA3180EBF4EC0465CAC ] C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ 7F8E83B9466A0A002D4AB15C104062A7, D2D64B95079243F04479A7950AFB9DD086C43BF0236E72E74FC45C6945A765E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\efscore.dll
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efscore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 [ DA2EECEDD3AA57011295B67CBD888B68, 58AEACC09D305AEDF26A2A220E3804A52341953B3F44628FBD57875D78B99698 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
14:33:45.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ B6A17555D2CB159A47E910670DE6F7AF, DA548471F6FF5CD4FEC8E592C5C94AF7041AE79ED6ACBF07E9E818E24EB383D1 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AppPatch64\AcGenral.dll - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ C6DCD1D11ED6827F05C00773C3E7053C, EA23BE261C9C04F44215D254D7A80FD0AEE84C6F192D0FEE49A7CF74ED3CB1A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ 895C9AB0A855547445C4181195230757, 89BDA385D8CCB75C3D7B1BDFA567AC441A931F4E499C0835FEE9D010343FABB6 ] C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ 58283053C781AD3A579C95D7765C1FA0, 9F7641C9B5E64797E14A2E307D94E31D6F51A721964BD5CE8CEFF6B523A69DB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\efsutil.dll
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efsutil.dll - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ B1CF8ECB98B5837888A8F176405605D6, 6CBECF3A1F4654D98B0EB81D9D98EA1F9A8CB76B0783818CD38F1FD1EF842807 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe - ok
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 [ 2F23D585CD14DF0F0C320B4905BC571B, 82A0F9BDF07075EEA6810B5D200EE7981281F2FFC22E24EF431B0B6B566C1F43 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_hook.dll
14:33:45.0097 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_hook.dll - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ 32918CD953BD7E97E3356100D1462028, 0944FECCB9474D37B5458049AB0545BAC82A5DFC044395FC8901791440E86289 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ 0287D3B7489FF9BD364B0890759814D5, A0EEB1E3697D5B76C57C5FF15B4543A3D2EC50E48BFE0C9DCFC0DF819C8B3C03 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WoW\coherence.exe
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WoW\coherence.exe - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ 39E31335D6F6BC1C8E3AB89784D8EB1F, 3BF23CBF16C13C46C1C83B1D923BCEA21F5CC9B873834A80CAB289DBDED037B5 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtinpa.dll
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtinpa.dll - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ B4B984534BD315444576E00168C9800D, B203CDFCEC6969AB9321694967BF18B680780306E441F44C7411108A9F9C911C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WoW\prl_hook.dll
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WoW\prl_hook.dll - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ 26947A2DB853C76F7D3881D713BFC9F4, 7140EC3C51904A56D6EB2D32EA5F442572CFCF894D63168CE18173E1302F5211 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools.exe
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools.exe - ok
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 [ 68769C3356B3BE5D1C732C97B9A80D6E, FB2D61145980A2899D1B7729184C54070315B0E63C9A22400A76CCD39E00029C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
14:33:45.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PEAuth.sys - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ 1727B2A2F379A32B864C096FA794AADC, 87B77A5DF95F3A1C5ED6DEF820C7E384BEFCBAA2FE1BB4781AC6F777A081E5CC ] C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aepic.dll - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ C7B465BE6D908AAFF0D8DBAFA95B089F, 88C31D9C8425F212E12F4F09D8C62DCA496A58615FBE47C97A311E2248807DC6 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtiesc.dll
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtiesc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ 77B5035BC6EDF4D1B6265391AECEE4C0, FE69B715F04446BD42AF1B672E6AC54E954CFE0C847BFD2056CB11CF017B1844 ] C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\vpnikeapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ A8EDB86FC2A4D6D1285E4C70384AC35A, 61B8955CE0A2AA9D0719920B30216717B349B6FBE11C697C31CFA84F859CC1AE ] C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dllhost.exe - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ 33EB2C6C0A1F011638E33B3FDCE9451E, 445A86B0232F104963099F933451EE308F5E5027D9F43B323585BA607AA5F2AC ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtusb1.dll
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtusb1.dll - ok
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 [ F485770EEC8959684CC4C4786B63C06C, 34ECC6D83782A2F8E9E32456F3C6C527999283775626C772D0354D232A10604A ] C:\Windows\System32\HPZIPM12.DLL
14:33:45.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\HPZIPM12.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ E36112A8A6C7F840169A7E92C12F4203, 52795B2E6ECCE751EEF5074AF52FDE376A382D0A1C43B90DD4F77A397C00FBC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wsock32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ 1664E4EDEF32AE40B3B6DBB55AE4FAA1, FBA489AE60E39F33E29287ABB5BF1822C05248CA44BABE823FCC1EC83A851577 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_time.sys
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\prl_time.sys - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ 8F5484CC5EF3E6B1AA5D45BB84E3F047, EB20B5243E96FD50F21C88CDB513F31B058BA2B5B297484FB1D268B3731C554E ] C:\Windows\System32\dldthbn3.dll
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldthbn3.dll - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ 3EA8A16169C26AFBEB544E0E48421186, 34BBB0459C96B3DE94CCB0D73461562935C583D7BF93828DA4E20A6BC9B7301D ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ 8C2D3A80FC90A860F0F24DEB67471481, CE4D17B63149C44B4CD5CB7776FD4705DC675F6D2D077D53BE15578294EBC9D4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe - ok
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 [ F1C09EE3A594B19DD1F4B4AEA9E353C9, 4F83F366F50CE1C8143CA7855EE8BDEAEF29EBAF76CF1C67B244D03AE4F8D438 ] C:\Windows\System32\comsvcs.dll
14:33:45.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\comsvcs.dll - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 154310F2F41A6D1E51AAE7570B7B8ACF, 23685EF0B512F030F8622138B04AE42B49104B7464AB056FAD74BA432A4AFC86 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_vshadow.exe
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_vshadow.exe - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ CCFBC098FDDB90AD3F884C58D793E04E, B8B50DE4A0EF5E381CF83380AFC29BC9781669451E6A1FDAE5444369C6A93E39 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\Plugins\UserInputEmulation.dll
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\Plugins\UserInputEmulation.dll - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 372948BB5E41CE42341C4398DE572E56, A12A3CB0C04FD02A17E202FEE79EA1B4009DAE4B5DB8B9B9D4919D1FFB270CF3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\secur32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 019BDD35DE269CB98B22DE8923C2AA3B, 68B216D5331B128CF1BCB3A3F82FD85B119FFDBCB796C907461CDD6248995817 ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAutomationCore.dll
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\UIAutomationCore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 97E0EC3D6D99E8CC2B17EF2D3760E8FC, 6DCE7D58EBB0D705FCB4179349C441B45E160C94E43934C5ED8FA1964E2CD031 ] C:\Windows\System32\schtasks.exe
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\schtasks.exe - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 780836BB63852990382DF27DE7FEFD20, 3BBBF787D5B383146AFDA55514A28764AE0CCD42C7F1298C94F0804DAE61D377 ] C:\Windows\System32\bcdedit.exe
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\bcdedit.exe - ok
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 [ 7FF8E121AFA05BDAB23B9FEDCDAB7A33, CF92328CDB1BA1E7A3EC3AD4E1CB86B021D4483172DE0F1DB1E83E41F994B8BD ] C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll
14:33:45.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\odbc32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ 88351B29B622B30962D2FEB6CA8D860B, A16CAD7D94C1C9807083BB36E9B4C3C14E6482C4CA2BDFACBCC86E737DDCE42E ] C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rasadhlp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ 27E461F0BE5BFF5FC737328F749538C3, AFA4704ED8FFC1A0BAB40DFB81D3AE3F3D933A3C9BF54DDAF39FF9AF3646D9E6 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srvnet.sys - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ BF95EA5809E3BBF55370F7CB309FEBD0, 62ADBA6E1A7DDDEFA971580161F30896DFFC27EB4EB82E3CC72062D57DA66500 ] C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\conhost.exe - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ 0D298133C359AB8CB9EB4FA178BF3947, C876CE5E463BB116E41D1C90105D75F2DFCAEBF5FDE2A68AED0D2988470CEB31 ] C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msxml3.dll - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ 3FD15B4611D9BDA3F8013548C0ECAECA, B47A8D9985D9B71EB870816A0AB2B6403D394CCBDF7DE5378D5721D58D68D28D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntmarta.dll - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ B62ADA3FB14ADD4AE11F79DB8A4BE9D6, EC7687F4FD1A918295167C6D3BA0CB16C07133FF4650294F9C938C2DA956325F ] C:\Windows\System32\DLDThcp.dll
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\DLDThcp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 [ 9FCA3A84338ADEF2AFF67CDA46EF8539, 087DF72096852AE98C56990EE6E68835BE95E7E49ECDDE8B54DAC11C9E07FE94 ] C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll
14:33:45.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\umb.dll - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ 1B16D0BD9841794A6E0CDE0CEF744ABC, 7EB8BA97339199EEE7F2B09DA2DA6279DA64A510D4598D42CF86415D67CD674C ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ BF9CCC0BF39B418C8D0AE8B05CF95B7D, 3C13217548BE61F2BDB8BD41F77345CDDA1F97BF0AE17241C335B9807EB3DBB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sysmain.dll - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ 8DD52E8E6128F4B2DA92CE27402871C1, 1101C38BE8FC383B5F2F9FA402F9652B23B88A764DE2B584DFE62B88B11DEF92 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ B4ADEBBF5E3677CCE9651E0F01F7CC28, 726DB2283113AB2A9681E8E9F61132303D6D86E9CD034C40EE4A8C9DB29E87F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv2.sys - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ 19B07E7E8915D701225DA41CB3877306, D6555E8D276DBB11358246E0FE215F76F1FB358791C76B88D82C2A66A42DA19F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 [ 45CFBFA8EDC3DF4E2B7FB0D0260FE051, 8EFD0A6DE6F4E335D342782190008FB5AC84A6ADE49170B310DEC9AC48E623E8 ] C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll
14:33:45.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\localspl.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 58A0CDABEA255616827B1C22C9994466, 4FE1140AA8D3995579DE8CDF4ECAD1978804D05351EABB4079A63B303EF1B451 ] C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 441FBA48BFF01FDB9D5969EBC1838F0B, 306128F1AD489F87161A089D1BDC1542A4CB742D91A0C12A7CD1863FDB8932C0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\srv.sys - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 08C2957BB30058E663720C5606885653, E13EDF6701512E2A9977A531454932CA5023087CB50E1D2F416B8BCDD92B67BE ] C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 613C8CE10A5FDE582BA5FA64C4D56AAA, 30507B6BA79E1A271B07BBA58B4FF463678BE0960266A1D5E88031E932D768B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 27B9E163740A226B65E4B9E186117911, 17411C6A6C1E699BC4B0C04D782FD9AA09CF577DBA41E743F7588904D489CB9F ] C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sqmapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 2E2072EB48238FCA8FBB7A9F5FABAC45, AC70B9FC24847EEC2E18008F2894DCDAC19A9C90D5D88729326E493CA524F5C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 [ 0C52762C606BCF6A377D5E4688191A6B, C58C9A73AD07E3B93AB186D0D47C5F1CB7197771DBEE40646C3B801645BB388F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
14:33:45.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ A3F5E8EC1316C3E2562B82694A251C9E, F3DC6AA6A9D3B5BBC730668FC52C1D4BB5D515D404578BDDD3D4869A7ED58822 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ 210FCACAF902B2CD47CF9FD17D846146, 3F77AC721E084864C5966FF5337A90185F62203DC19C685328675500D629CB87 ] C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aeevts.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ 7B38D7916A7CD058C16A0A6CA5077901, 3F6DD990E2DA5D3BD6D65A72CBFB0FE79EB30B118A8AD71B6C9BB5581A622DCE ] C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdscore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ 0364256B4A2A93A8C8CDA6B3B5A0EFF5, BDA403E6CACC249C467671FB1FAF7B77FB019326BC18F9F6CF377104520E2654 ] C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wiatrace.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ 0255C22D99602534F15CBB8D9B6F152F, 43CD89D6CA56E0B633142F7C86DA9E072EE0723B5EBC4CE8CCBCA58C396ECF54 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll - ok
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 [ D9F42719019740BAA6D1C6D536CBDAA6, 8757599D0AE5302C4CE50861BEBA3A8DD14D7B0DBD916FD5404133688CDFCC40 ] C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
14:33:45.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ 05F5A0D14A2EE1D8255C2AA0E9E8E694, 40011138869F5496A3E78D38C9900B466B6F3877526AC22952DCD528173F4645 ] C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ 03706015DB44368375AEBE6339490E66, 02EB28B5156E320C1EBABC03D37E94EB770A721B99E1DD276F8DC2A50D76C381 ] C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netcfgx.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ CFEFA40DDE34659BE5211966EAD86437, AC0A3AD8AA47012C40785013E2273FC571F416BC9C9FFDA418FE72B3123C1FB0 ] C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netmsg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ 3B367397320C26DBA890B260F80D1B1B, 50BBE71B4380B5E86E197AF86F5C08266DD6B12344BA4ABDEA604B8C774C4147 ] C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\hnetcfg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ 3285481F5C12305CA104A6C493CA5A0B, ADB39B15D26A954B0F347C7BAFCC76DE5E3CF3CF05736E8987E0832AA7F8563C ] C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spoolss.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ 3E466073C3B1033FF92ADE9031E3D4A2, 2B26096A6BA2EE8C496D3252248F21D214E8C41ECF79A60A60E52D3BC4135C03 ] C:\Windows\System32\odbcint.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\odbcint.dll - ok
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 [ C5AC93CF3BA30D367FB49148A2B673B9, 07B556039BBA841BC9F28979C3AD5D238B55391F921C9C805F3AFC9EFB437766 ] C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
14:33:45.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ B91BAB2B9086CF4B15DA08AA139C1A2F, B4094B9EE06FFD6B577BC0CD3E8BE7322CA7D2986C7F66F4649D07A193FF07E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\AdobePDF.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AdobePDF.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ FF80CAD87555E8E4D2CFD7B9058343F8, 07653773FBEC1996408B8507B08E0E1E812830063F932F897F4B39EE63DDCDC4 ] C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sscore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ 19E41CCCEE697CC9465396B370929792, A9FC4C33C71C3677FE57779380E55FDE2AC0B0C70A9DBCBA0D0B6FA92C709A7F ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FXSMON.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ 81749E073AC5857B044A686B406E5244, 3884EE705CA34235B29942FEDA8FEA654A21139B8C2A1D5E009C7D07D6E6ADF1 ] C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\clusapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ 32A3C8600AF124CBAAD845F13CFAE3CB, F36FE9E57D5C509FEECE890F9F8717F9CC6F762E32AE0B7DB7E0153370CE0B9D ] C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tcpmon.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ 93518C6EDE0B61BCBD02BDB02BD05FEE, 3637F5E5F15093AFB501EE910368CF900B422AC22669391FFA4198BBAE6F8FCB ] C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\snmpapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 [ EE26D130808D16C0E417BBBED0451B34, 4886DCE4FAEF146A40BABD492A8000A2022FEA542A6135A9BAFD4CD09297B4E5 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll
14:33:45.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ntdsapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ FFF9D00CF16397C64317F213484F94BD, 94D0584E14BDB27F61F59A7BCEA529A1594261BE0CE74502C13E8865843BA414 ] C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wsnmp32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ DF72A9936D0C3F517083119648814B09, 6BA4DCAC2F55A393A266ED0B2AF92B38141654D1666E3E143D85BBAF21663E1E ] C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\usbmon.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ 4DBD8795D3B9DC5BF13CF116464D2B69, F12CBB01C73012E24BA7E802DF889DE22D0A59D1EC861F77030586A81597ED00 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtlmpm.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtlmpm.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ 344FCC9850C3A8A3B4D3C65151AF8E4C, C38853454E153B1AB4AEAE1AAFB7CB4B2E6234208CF24C09F3B2AFE25E271C5C ] C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\resutils.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ FEB91B4DA0D540865260A33838654FA3, 8636B008BA329D3E6CC235D08BA4C914EFF45DBFCB9297C893CCDA8D907BA946 ] C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 5
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\nci.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ 5EB55F661DEBF156E126160BCD4D89F8, 948D1F627AA55D55FB3B558BA61B8366C5481A6041820631F24408F75EA5D2CC ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemcore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 [ 53878FDAD2538A20A5FF5D5794FE67B0, 8B877584D61FC711B36A8FFD93F1F02D5EA7D049C1423BEFDD514B45670AAA67 ] C:\Windows\System32\dldtcomc.dll
14:33:45.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dldtcomc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ 7E7AFD841694F6AC397E99D75CEAD49D, DE87F203FD8E6BDCCFCA1860A85F283301A365846FB703D9BB86278D8AC96B07 ] C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ 087D8668C71634A3A3761135ABF16EEE, B7348A63299CFF4FFBF375E645A4850AE0F108D48D13AB25434CFAE7CF3D61FD ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\esscli.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ 718B6F51AB7F6FE2988A36868F9AD3AB, 76141B4E94C2766E2C34CEF523092948771A7893212EFADBE88D2171B85FF012 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ 0143DB80DACFB7C2B5B7009ED9063353, 252885CF7C1BAB89B86908373546E5F5D674BEF7AACBDDCF321AD877CB9150A9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiutils.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ 0AB34456654C283DAA13B8D2BA21439B, 4B70FC5195DE39564E951C8542020BA3D4257E3D4488F69825F67A6099CB7549 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll - ok
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 [ B60BA0BC31B0CB414593E169F6F21CC2, 47B801E623254CF0202B3591CB5C019CABFB52F123C7D47E29D19B32F1F2B915 ] C:\Windows\System32\VSSVC.exe
14:33:45.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\VSSVC.exe - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ F7073C962C4FB7C415565DDE109DE49F, 781E7088DCEFBC34A808C3E7DA41A56112B3F23ABE9F54B5EF4D5CD9CD016B1D ] C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\npmproxy.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ DDD0357A92FA843EFF8915ED17253D6C, 0C78B1D41F0A7821186ADF653504F2BFF067CB512CB0E932047C301378BBADB6 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ 14768274399730DC93EB2BA4E51C507D, C46716CFFB26D7DDB12F08A743076B5D027AE6765AD9B3230E8E1B633A640F8D ] C:\Windows\System32\xolehlp.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\xolehlp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ BBB44E9207E7F5A8D931AA6C74962C77, 87AA8452B9E05E4108B73FC5CFECED2326E7404313F7A4456CAF44438577C70E ] C:\Windows\System32\virtdisk.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\virtdisk.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ D41FEBD098234F02485A4EA98D4730A4, 462DC8168C444F35B43BA3B8F7D77734665D84F1C6D25CAD7391C0145961628F ] C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ncobjapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ 6F40D6FB05E0C1E5402812B426971AF0, E41F138F0F2DB057F8DBB1587237C6FA8A2059B3D64EC894D1DC492A18DBBDED ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wbemess.dll - ok
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 [ BF1FC3F79B863C914687A737C2F3D681, B2DF47AC4931ACFB243775767B77065CC0D98778FC0243C793A3E219EB961209 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll
14:33:45.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ 4D85B1B44DC19C0C46E6DDE35895FD0F, BB711DE8D59C4AD52858F7C39A77CE5439B92F78779FDF85BD445FB9C359C642 ] C:\Windows\System32\vss_ps.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\vss_ps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ C2F327F7881DCD88F2EF926381B35E65, 1F5E8B00A207B1AD5454B7E191366FA2B87418199F3AD03FB203564BBF5EB826 ] C:\Windows\System32\catsrvut.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\catsrvut.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ 619A67C9F617B7E69315BB28ECD5E1DF, F34F231D117CCDFEBB9CB35C8D6FDFA7051DA27FDC1204FCCFF361FC0B13A0FF ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ AA066E1BE74A2C9DA50092E7245BC33C, E8D25DB4F22673A28B456215D105B7F4212FAF2FB6D2DB9864A51241877FDBE7 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfcsubs.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mfcsubs.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ A1D7E3ADCDB07DDB6F423862DCB1A52B, 6191C33D2AE090F6F055D6AE211096CE8F003EC5518A5333EE1E376052176BAB ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WSDMon.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ F1B205F932F62F94506A5F332C895DAF, F02F01F20F655DD919C71AE814E4C3DD43330AAD1425FC5B1497F1613917CCDE ] C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 [ C55516D98DD5D8F0153C2A9B4227DA86, DBC62B776CF06D0873A4C7CFCDF5B6F5C6E6C41917C326C090BCE58DC66EE09C ] C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll
14:33:45.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\webservices.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ 0D2BD42EE7184E125C8C1CC265410A8F, 90B51BF0AA81011359738C62A79E60A24978F0993BC3AB832EC90F599B7E40C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\txflog.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\txflog.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ 6607C2182C6A53ED983813AFE2F85768, FC9E718ABC4E0FBC7B0DD145F9C377A1800A7776AD832AB645796E13B1E15A1F ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\cimwin32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ 60A92D87B1473294574C331F9D0E8C20, 07C176B896E61119CC398F73406F4DCB48E4BD77C1954B84E56A1575D65FE096 ] C:\Windows\System32\msdtcprx.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdtcprx.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ ACB4F32174EB5066D4684369CEA925E9, 350212A002DBC2FCEB27D7F11032E36AB4D04F2B1EBFEB10F78879DD3F839FD7 ] C:\Windows\System32\mtxclu.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mtxclu.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ 7CBB1D4D13DC62D7F529D87151FD3CD3, DA75C5E64777F6ACE6F77A72D3362A40F8BE59DF3E6BC83550A81D9E20730401 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ 662BA98309818AF2C17D4E48BF4021C4, 57B3FFAECE3DF5E22B6764A95D2B8523AA02CCCB4BD0779025C11D02EEBF4B1E ] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpClient.dll - ok
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 [ E64D9EC8018C55873B40FDEE9DBEF5B3, 2DB11E7C631A9887CB75AFEAD2C79EC65F82C51F5F073CEFC8CDDF664EFF29C1 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
14:33:45.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ 93221146D4EBBF314C29B23CD6CC391D, C0750858A65BF51E210CD244C825C121D67E025CD2D2455139991AAC289A90FE ] C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wpdbusenum.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ B5055B51BAA0FD0A736A88653DA3C1C0, A3BD057C7E8C926930BA7E9D11427D26FB37267026A0B72AB4021101EE424F74 ] C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fundisc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ 4581716B4BF76ACFD8E167EB0B26D82A, 39D822527114EEED68044CCE4D542767F53978D9E0A7F72638F1CA9A016DE13B ] C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fdPnp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ 1D626FE2E13C1CE49CA0136CFF214E93, 4F02DD92045CF244979FFD074B2BDE6925A909227A474C60DCABE4384D916218 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ 03AB48C5DB022A0C0D07BADCF7F64DD1, 11499A48EF20BE8B976212654437BD569E2F3D091473BA441EF36C9F3533697C ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\dldtdrpp.dll
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\dldtdrpp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 [ C30A50449EA4B611484A5F1F1F016774, 92A7799326EE3E889938E35408F8F9B831B6EA8A90691757445BFBE5080AFD46 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\HPZPPLHN.DLL
14:33:45.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\HPZPPLHN.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ 8F1C949FD695C83C4E30C3BFC004C81F, A93499FF8A7A060653C07FD2B25973EEC51F1D265B876E8A636BCAC4195A01A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\HPZPPWN7.DLL
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\HPZPPWN7.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ 8C25DD28D275F5E732B9E6B21D9ADA87, 437D8F4666202FB7BEC6A7C9BF984D3DF562DE2DE51F7BC873FCEAE03F657F41 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\TPWinPrn.dll
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\prtprocs\x64\TPWinPrn.dll - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ 4F15D75ADF6156BF56ECED6D4A55C389, 2ADA3EA69A5D7EC2A4D2DD89178DB94EAFDDF95F07B0070D654D9F7A5C12A044 ] C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\IPSECSVC.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ 4449D23E8F197862F1B16F1E6C89C36C, 93AF52BF8E870C0381F027D3BB8F6829E449242074472F1593EB8172D7EB6559 ] C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\diagperf.dll - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ DE0ECE52236CFA3ED2DBFC03F28253A8, 2FBBEC4CACB5161F68D7C2935852A5888945CA0F107CF8A1C01F4528CE407DE3 ] C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe - ok
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 [ 1484B9EBF567346582DE571B0E164AE0, 9862BF22B2E32DABE7A82ACEE5B4EA1F0A93BDC3C71B20A6A4E568CCCD76A7A6 ] C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll
14:33:45.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\framedynos.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ BF4AC709BE5BF64F331F5D67773A0C82, 96E5A2A12D386B8A7976FEC76FD350E6A3EEBDF5763F4BBF4AB18880E9F269E0 ] C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\perftrack.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ AFA79C343F9D1555F7E5D5FA70BB2A14, 440EF3ADC1F5C7A5ED3E872C8D8DFA61B039454C3CA67F8A51CA8BDCFDC4BA4A ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ E1B22739C933BE33F53DB58C5393ADD3, 26EE0DD091D2E00DECC774DC1EEDFFDE69AF74B0C769CCBE091AFC32C66E4207 ] C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ 1075AB2C077B415760C0E948856B5126, D67804B4A038FC06BD84CBF9C047DD4C13073622027F825371DB98867EF4E9B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wer.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ F4713DB326871ECF843BFD011645FC02, 2134DE4DD2AF8D401EDFB13D7D09B4868317901A065064CA1594D0B3F75A89B1 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdavcen.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdavcen.dll - ok
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 [ 9BC93C9ACFA34DB5A41B89357B31E4ED, C3B9DDCB31970F91F8CAF85D2431903DB1738872775EEFD6712B7646BDE1250C ] C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll
14:33:45.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ 67CF11E00D026A5C0C88EA5F84D501E5, 5081A87466116232CF07F58229967B6C0CD3738B64A56EFC6BB3EBDA62E378F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\win32spl.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ 507D5567A0A4EE86C4B0CE2CE1777025, 408770B00CED498BF7782054F17A5CB361CF65429B0C816403D70E416E0EEF23 ] C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\inetpp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ 1BF0CB861A48FEB1638228760750F3CB, 37C781A8C546EAD8B4D28BD7D730B9AC78EB799599AD69DAD9054B6F9F1DD6BD ] C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cscapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ 9719E3D834F5C8C43F56A93DFA497023, 4D78D4BD4835C0A237821967156C19DF4B90384A6BCB1F48CEAF35D003A0099A ] C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pnpts.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ E811F8510B133E70CF6E509FB809824F, 82541F2B15748250462B67B6C77530D4F7C45A1482237EC49B28F9FA5A414108 ] C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdiasqmmodule.dll - ok
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 [ 46863C4CC5B68EB09EA2D5EEF0F1193A, 9B5593E1F484AC8F96F89A5995FB1FE9C51CB2F0F545607F6850751191150CFE ] C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll
14:33:45.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\radardt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ 80F720E3C6B85A5FA9F359F881510880, B3C241A26580F26AFC82BC46B2785B9BD91E4F2E11DFEEAAB349C78A1B907579 ] C:\Windows\System32\msdtctm.dll
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdtctm.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ 163E9DEDD2B588FB55AA9FFF73A16971, 3D38B44900BFF9D85CDAA8BA97E3A4E3916977262B6274D9CBA41E774D81760F ] C:\Windows\System32\msdtclog.dll
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdtclog.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ 03AAA0FB8F01E4502EAAD38CD9571F8E, 673E1C995991C2B96D8EC58A1C36734066853647B5916C00A9CDF53A16510079 ] C:\Windows\System32\msdtcVSp1res.dll
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdtcVSp1res.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ 045BBB4CB33E1216F41A22F4F5FF0292, E8D4610C9BDC592155B36FA85AACFA8AF7559DBF68F072FFBA36CE5F3ED64A55 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdboost.dll
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdboost.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ A0A2C1D812C231C9BFE119FDC68E341B, F94446594EE17505956A715DFB28B51D09F00A7A65E56950661B889A57DE8FA8 ] C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\IDStore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ 639774C9ACD063F028F6084ABF5593AD, 9DFD80610CBBC9188F6C6BC85C87016B0AE42254FC289C2B578E85282BDD9C23 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe - ok
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 [ F17E973615D5CBB9026AF311A6D6A21A, 9EC3EF97043BE551A951BAB6AC3DFC6D66F63D618CF5B5D055BC913A51E1CA25 ] C:\Windows\System32\efsui.exe
14:33:45.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efsui.exe - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ 23566F9723771108D2E6CD768AC27407, FAC0293DD1061B151E779BF4B245E6652C951FEDEBC602A166156DFBD38B5D67 ] C:\Windows\System32\AtBroker.exe
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AtBroker.exe - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ A390CB325BED05DA64D1471E9949CAC5, 908A05EE8571495D735B156653D4E1AB149FAEF2991AB1DD135CE18C36F89A8D ] C:\Windows\System32\efsadu.dll
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\efsadu.dll - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ 19F9B524A525D202194247E96656CB88, 682EDB1A905C3D623AF18D633D5ADCBCE2AFC70AAFABD0508B64CC6FF5D29B82 ] C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mfc42u.dll - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ BAFE84E637BF7388C96EF48D4D3FDD53, 11C194D9ADCE90027272C627D7FBF3BA5025FF0F7B26A8333F764E11E1382CF9 ] C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ F162D5F5E845B9DC352DD1BAD8CEF1BC, 8A7B7528DB30AB123B060D8E41954D95913C07BB40CDAE32E97F9EDB0BAF79C7 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe - ok
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 [ 4BA77A5EF71C14C764B0ED4701683E3E, 066A064CDBE09BF8BE1DF5B259F30FF6C124A1C3D637800D3E19E8E25EDB950E ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll
14:33:45.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dwmcore.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ FCFCD1101C5DA23B4B95F93D02B2C169, 040A086875B6C5475490A2F8B0CF4FF20DDB4FEDFE5FCABBA49692AA05F40527 ] C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dwmredir.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ 7D9F6A87B066416A1047F3BF982D5F7D, 53768D6FBD42BDCFE2C37C192CB58AC14E6F1DF6C0AF01BF75AA4EB631B19E9C ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdtrust.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdtrust.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ F5CEF064C7E6D95DA86B9D064A56A969, F118CD4364690F37A07AE458E043E8CFBA98F332DC9E7228C83409CF26F6EF6D ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ 12C45E3CB6D65F73209549E2D02ECA7A, 9DFD9C58B90257C34D52B7156C1D2566BE32EE7BD4699DDE164A5F190EC4D44A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\propsys.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ 522B0466ED967A0762E9AF5B37D8F40A, B14C62D059BC7CF430E1B0F6E18E31EFD1959EFB3025A2B0EBB11751F38DD6D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\esent.dll - ok
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 [ 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872, 393B24E0D6007C74AEE2FB2EE2C18623D37DF64E279B6767952DCFEE0EACBB10 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
14:33:45.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ FF5688D309347F2720911D8796912834, 3B0D73C50D40A6F42629B7750F99F656BF5C1C50237D5F98B6C0F2CE5E2DA359 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\clbcatq.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ 332FEAB1435662FC6C672E25BEB37BE3, 6BED1A3A956A859EF4420FEB2466C040800EAF01EF53214EF9DAB53AEFF1CFF0 ] C:\Windows\explorer.exe
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\explorer.exe - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ 0FF358906F2333B26267BC0064DC02C4, 4197605225601C13FD3DB33875ACEE2EF62374B2BED5E0D586CC63376309184F ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\urlmon.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ E629F1A051C82795DDFFD3E8D4855811, 6E4DFFEAB2795C98EA6DCAF10EA6D97413D0F8CA0C04869CB20B74FF4D6FE679 ] C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dimsjob.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ 35CB97CBC3EDC463418ED4997AAB29B6, EE60EABE2D87CEDD68FB8985B6C5D70930015FB2B8DB9FDCB4044587BC6ECA4C ] C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pautoenr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ 94DFBB481BF51158B216E23C5C1C9D6E, 0199086A70B9B63E48A7A15C8AE5442E9C6BC0173BD80A104DE1BE6A6C25F202 ] C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\certcli.dll - ok
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 [ 9AE80F6A66B30E3ED8CDF858CF28B11B, A93E470DC54E3C74C10979D49CABB9A34893F9E847F88491F935DB44EEC3541A ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll
14:33:45.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 63F72417CA38D8FC8F53709649B589E3, 39AE8AFFCFB8A9E345FC4C6F11926F25552C464380F88CDECD299FD27AF7866B ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\d3d10_1core.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ EED05D42D91835064703E2318552ED25, E9EE1E2253445B207B76F5D3073C612ED979A982522C1515E0FE8FA9641AE568 ] C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 263B26106606A010CF877472B535E4BB, 43ECE89E428D2BB34244894BEBA1B946B0767649D15B1C715223E4E471A9E504 ] C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\CertEnroll.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 8DFB5752FCE145A6B295093C0A8BE131, F38029C8B36EFD46B1F6CCA0089FF4EFB0AB246497E38EDFF6A67FAC804D4A97 ] C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dxgi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 4C92EB7535CAA1681A77D928FBF9771F, 7D02B2357CA02393CA711C3C499AAD86B792EEFFDC67F2CE52F7F7BB8A28DE79 ] C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\d3d11.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 2FDD2ED3AF3B3C14922C2F7A6C94C14E, 0FCD1FD35C52068907F9BB13D5B6C80373BA3872176118F70D73F1BF5672A24C ] C:\Windows\System32\mtxoci.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mtxoci.dll - ok
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 [ 1C60E09CA1C3A045BC4D367F67C915B7, DF1ED88CB57DA1AB1A4245AE0D5B42AFA3396EBF67B99411FFFB0DD06DE1AEAF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-ole32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ 6951562DC4625EEFC6EACD52AD165866, 44A0B3EA0232D613A5B4115492DF2A7CEF25B35300E6A3E3E50C9544C5D1049E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ 6A13B4F3B3F575F1E24B877B9359AABA, 676AD5F8F709D4A9DCE9938D82DEEE329C9A385A6969C169B3DF37AA75F1E4C7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ 2E33DFD10F28F86C3FC40EE123CC3904, 57C65671A04EFCA437A69E8E97B2FCA17897EE4608C7DB69F77D44FBD3490B50 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-normaliz-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ 589CBC4989F750E1DA35625AB481CF43, B93E1B8C3775F9C995FD5451C685A06DEFD24AE1DF0DD99D19D5E4B9AC0010F9 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-user32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ 3BE0D923AA45A4DBE091C2D84F0B4FE7, 603EEC55D6F646150FC3F0F2C939CFE434C02FC7A7AB23B1FEC8B5C77E4C8381 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-version-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 [ BD5E6C894130E7BB7ECE9A0925383068, E994F4CE1252FEDF1950B1FA62045C7246CE97AFF030DD35D02B7B1CE2D7151E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll
14:33:45.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\iertutil.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 0360B7D213BAFC917969668D92D301C7, 10EFC0D695568AE1D508DD0275F1704357F05E87F2FBF5C7D56983F2F6145D7B ] C:\Windows\System32\prl_umdd10.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\prl_umdd10.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 1F1CA9E99DD5BF918BE0BF30B5A42FDA, 8A6ACEFAB95E5275CBFBE6CCB5A6C3A6A471260B279B9063E86B9C7765E18656 ] C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\MsCtfMonitor.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ F09A9A1AD21FE618C4C8B0A0D830C886, 29831DDAB2AB105358FBC067CDF96428220B6743CD6019F6FE74BAC7AF325E7E ] C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msutb.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 9BB99503D6A4DD62569EDE9E5E2672A5, 6F4EA5BC50B1F929735246485263078BEF1B3BEB33F78CB1F483F13AA226C27E ] C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\HotStartUserAgent.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 94EEAC26F57811BD1AEFC164412F7FCE, 7390BCD7709D48DE75D7D6E06AA7356D1C58EE63F3CC2E07ABCD2E2FF6CC81CF ] C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PlaySndSrv.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 4B841B69869FA1075479CF3D9A22B19B, 0CAE7178D1E44ABEBA812CD4046BC2255AF7D75C2927C1AFFE7B1F541B2942C5 ] C:\Windows\System32\catsrv.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\catsrv.dll - ok
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 [ 11FD12A2893CB05FFBCF2882019D1B11, C6452B6A30976E9C16FCFC626E2F0ADD9DE1111CBF685548807655FFCBAE0F44 ] C:\Windows\System32\catsrvps.dll
14:33:45.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\catsrvps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ 024352FEEC9042260BB4CFB4D79A206B, 60CB39086E10C5B66EBC15E4DF219620B344B4358D2918AB6BB3448A0AC8BE36 ] C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\EhStorShell.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ 32802C0F6FC7C8F561B9D91F52A46421, EE02CF54FC3626D85849EF14D9B7B57419F12D1DD0735C25ECBD987EE53F634B ] C:\Windows\System32\cscui.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cscui.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ AAFEAB4FC9D70253F8C7E353E879E8A2, 7272C9FD160D50B24B8ACA5B553C3076B37D6C7DFECF8D7911727F6FD5478CAA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wininet.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ 7EE5F17A21D9A9101207DF4BC37B085D, C07A56D52449B9F126B617FB4EFDC22EFE043C9B257B01967EA2FCCCA6216763 ] C:\Windows\System32\cscdll.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cscdll.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ 76F0F38B47BA3DBD4AF13E1FEE1D2172, A682B36AA21C9BE45AB1AB3550F66A12EF7721A424F9980C85998D4754C5C1B9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellExtentions\PrlToolsShellExt.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellExtentions\PrlToolsShellExt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 [ 037A719DAD50603202C978CD802623E4, BD4C222913D32D7CF5FE0201FEBE7BD67FC39DF47A7A672C2D6C228A6E13B5DE ] C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
14:33:45.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ 1D63F4366288B8A7595397E27010FD44, 99EA4DDD88D9C4A4CC9B238F533CB4D2C062D46239173997E8594D8A75811A01 ] C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\IconCodecService.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ FB10715E4099AF9FA389C71873245226, 6A4CB43880B822A0C4714D6E52EB3EB2CE1E69C3AA9CA65EAAD6B131AE43F274 ] C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ E6F0F82788E8BD0F7A616350EFA0761C, 13091DCB3E3F4F52C3FF210E93AAF1DCE142CFC09F671AEAC5B922393B23E67B ] C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\actxprxy.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ F93B019A0F0211C2BF7D7DFA5F6F07BC, 773B93DA1E7BA76D65DC8AD11F37DE696E24607D4671F44293FBAE905D69A405 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcfg.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcfg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ 23B001185B7C3CB1F4BDEB143E6B45B7, AB3A5AB346F6353B43B06FBE20B7785DA988975E2C8B73A6588F107FFAAACC47 ] C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\shdocvw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ A0A65D306A5490D2EB8E7DE66898ECFD, CE5DA408F4EDD5E81CE0925867F03C9A35172CF1571FE4C4C052E45AB69822BB ] C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\linkinfo.dll - ok
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 [ 69754747274B76E7FAF287239333D7E6, A0BAEC1E56E4B1A17C0D41B317526AF5BB11E7E488C7016067A6229346A23B16 ] C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll
14:33:45.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ 49ACA548B2423F1C67898E6AC719A9A6, 23D84137EAB9AFDD31CBB6776B6B25AD135A120AF7F7885EB5BBF9E0A2CCC4C1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-advapi32-l2-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ 10FB16B50AFFDA6D44588F3C445DC273, 6CDA17DA9B44D11E69F7C6682FA633EA75731623BB21B429A0FE2086ED4495A7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ 1EAC1A8CA6874BF5B15E2EFB9A9A7B86, E15ED4FEFC3010C213694331DDFDC03767682325C898D773AB243E2DC8B08461 ] C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ D216EE5B7F07C07EE8B7ADEAAD7C7DF2, F82044A73E2B785CC6C456A3A732A279117E988AC5E643A3D2ECCCE17397B8CD ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcloud.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcloud.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ 2EEFF4502F5E13B1BED4A04CCAD64C08, 209FF1B6D46D1AC99518FCF54F2F726143B2DBF2C5FDA90212FBEF7526F7CBF5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devobj.dll - ok
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 [ 40CAEEE0EAF1B8569F7C8DF6420F2CB9, E18D66455D00A6D2A2D7CC0833C233FE8A6DD910B59D6B5B5F82EF91450858DF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll
14:33:45.0550 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 84799328D87B3091A3BDD251E1AD31F9, F85521215924388830DBB13580688DB70B46AF4C7D82D549D09086438F8D237B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfc_os.dll - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 552DF4A9DD8F4A500E3F8FC9C512D47A, 6A9F90670D34DD1792BC75B47684D5F4C135BCB60462ADC46B0B28FE08C3A3C2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccuac.exe
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccuac.exe - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 162D247E995EAEBF3EF4289069E1111C, 19E858E9902E2D570FFD24AE2CB4165273F5BAB1FF7B04758B11AB5CD41FD752 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devrtl.dll - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 2EBD0C5B090125AECF017C57344C45AB, 4FF8F2460115C60AD164EE0DC2079E1601B8AA21A1BA8033B7B731FAF85411B6 ] C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 7DBA84667DC18877AEF693E3543DFAD7, 499306CE72EB8B873C547C600FD1093B7A79122D656407E69879041690AE588F ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\tiptsf.dll - ok
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 [ 4C2C4640BF23AAFCF90519E0F34436CE, 8ACCDA77C2DC5BE2DAED05134310122AFECC872A8D118612E55DD229BFE4D844 ] C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll
14:33:45.0566 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\DeviceCenter.dll - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ 2BCBA6052374959A30BD7948444DBB79, 46224A2B729026FEEBC3C6A09E69919D477097848DB2CA0C2F5B166CDF379660 ] C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ 2E5E517A5ED5CA1E99DA3AE517089935, 6C212039272C0FC33727FB5AB7ED7842E3229E5BB310A7410CDE63C908B88C59 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwkrlib.dll
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwkrlib.dll - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ 2A8CE4AD13F4688086A26AF53C754E99, 942690497639862F279BE1FF13A8E25EFD4DCC2FF74A981C74A6BADDFA91E17B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\PTIAgent.exe
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\PTIAgent.exe - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ 405F4D32D2185F1F1BD753D8EEAFFB3A, CAC42C3E09C43BE96592B670D70821386014DB22D8239A9CFB9E33E54FB5C3D5 ] C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\networkexplorer.dll - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ 64D7403436A4E09923A1C98E333AB4D5, 33D1F41EDD36617BD9CF80104342F41B2B3C212F803F8C6D75F6CADB0B69B1FA ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe - ok
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 [ FF0729002E081668620A681182D63FE6, F98D5B48CABB8F112BFEA4F7F7652E246B811F78B7AEE4014F8C4354AC5E2203 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe
14:33:45.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ 7588A7B08C479E025BDE07FCB1C6E1AC, 37414BA01F0F49A05C7ECF220B586DF0BC9164D3555CCA0F9472AC35953096FC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ E5624A279E2E98EAFCB6BCA7DB4DB2CA, C6DBA41DE9DC63DB53075DE6820B10FFB050768193D37AF9F908E99B7CD6D168 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\firewall.dll
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\firewall.dll - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ 2DA22F22F48F042713E9BA8C8FFDE4F0, F0FA9554847048052D91620C4AD1CA84DF8C3A0A520F6C8FDBE9ECD7B3A1197F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtamon.exe
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtamon.exe - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ 24F4B480F335A6C724AF352253C5D98B, 011413B236CAD7B78CE0A0EEC3E3085D48C7576A3205D025BA6EBFDF590538E4 ] C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\thumbcache.dll - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ D44741F65A1D71F65814A12CF6E2400A, C6721F830675ADC7E7FDE2B5E822E56F6A063146F5066F1E25EBFE86F0A87136 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\runonce.exe - ok
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 [ 8C92EB98173B945A6F6FB997D171AADC, 615CEEB8C79799F947A44DD627A3A6E51B57CC281444ADCA0FE248AA8E6BD38C ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcomps.dll
14:33:45.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdcomps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ 5FF5E12F28725D14CAA3B408848ADFFC, 32C38FEC25F193EAB1C7EB567666D4F7E46117AC3C1F341C14C1DD5C926BFAAC ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_d08cc06a442b34fc\msvcr80.dll
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_d08cc06a442b34fc\msvcr80.dll - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ AF46C2FE1A769061E8378081B8936324, 9749918EB733099CCC16362F99EFC106C8AF583A6E80D936FD733B5AC031938F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dotnetchecker.dll
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dotnetchecker.dll - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ 36B90F311FF9BBA5FE14FC8E482C61FD, A1B9212A28AEDA052F94734AE4A203379EE1ADE8D94C0E4953A236ADD9EEAC81 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmsdmon.exe
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmsdmon.exe - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ E6D6E1B5781425BCB275ECED2660E20A, 00B77A558130C20C4B2FC4F475498A7D87FC50029099D76DBBC8C3B48F48B23C ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwp.exe
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwp.exe - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ 08DFDBD2FD4EA951DC46B1C7661ED35A, D926530C659DDAF80770663F46F1EFD94FFB4AAB475C4E3367CB531AF4A734E1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll - ok
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 [ D5AEFAD57C08349A4393D987DF7C715D, C36A45BC2448DF30CD17BD2F8A17FC196FAFB685612CACCEB22DC7B58515C201 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll
14:33:45.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ D83947A58613E9091B4C9CC0F1546A8D, C71DF6E18E2099FC462717B8658D39C607A62C7E7A1E5CD0E258C17434535AD0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscoree.dll - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ 53223B673A3FA2F9A4D1C31C8D3F6CD8, B07A12E3ECD5E418A3F99F00C56E7F482F68CADE330E7C079DCCDFFAD2E21299 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ 5E3C0E5FFDA48C5DA35BBFB8EFFF8066, E2BBCC111DB1CE6072CB796F21677E4529029CE66DDC471EC793278F81F1FCF6 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ 241B07FF7F5943B9C1BF3235F49AC1E1, 0FCD47A2591F51DB57651A57B57DBFACE4D09440505B5283818099201CEE0D9C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ 9E4B0E7472B4CEBA9E17F440B8CB0AB8, B1A9B2EF000917214C0198958CBD239D1D91B1720EC40DF041262A34D302AD74 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv - ok
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 [ 3F3653136971F41F52473CF66E3AA979, AF50434D1B30A00E3F7983B780121528B7D84D59BE20AC2A5DA973FE9AC85773 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe
14:33:45.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ DB515AA44703E789999046408EB8AE5F, 9EBAAF92C86B22C88711A459CF6948731C2074C0F4F593406FCB5A58E901DC53 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\framework.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\framework.dll - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ CE38536E05E23FE796C11AFFAB6FA842, C513ECE5B70D433C7D97009307C3CCFDD0E5ED77423AD57319EC8390DAEFD0BC ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ 81ABD667E200A6575E2F487C58D00CA7, 7DF27B158DCD52CFCE636B637D281D808A8C4023A9B857579AC637FA3AD7AE67 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtscw.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtscw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ D2C8D999FABEFD12D954BD9D14F38524, 0076039B527B62A3A92224D343AB30EB524A0B5BF17EBDA04D7A50D72A625E71 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\DLDTcfg.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\DLDTcfg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ 92DE94A3C71A203F89172F88131E4286, 2C04FF33694B511B17DE098E578E7BE492C9EBA5022344EAFF16362D15E07B86 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwpps.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavwpps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 [ 59C9FF05BE6F3BF709D92FAE2E8D7192, 0FB1063AFE717DDF290CFF2E7DCDC0D8A5C97D3AA9B600E482F815DC226A6378 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdatr.dll
14:33:45.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdatr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ DB60742718095FD50AC0C5780EA1240D, 9CE98911991110B89FEFD0881A7684AD011B687840AF249C241816CBFBF1DAB4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcomx.dll
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcomx.dll - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ 5E32958A83A791078C7288CBE2DB338E, 2999F62BFD95D50995E5DC3EE79ABF2E411769A1BA7163490C7A7F9DC81A2F56 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\Parallels Internet Security\pis_setup.exe
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\Parallels Internet Security\pis_setup.exe - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ 93BD4A6DBD33E107BA59FE190AF779C6, 0012845337E253CCF8F488261564D9EC72703FB4D605D37DFDE153722CF9ECEB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcats.dll
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcats.dll - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ FFDC51DCB5468594A8181D4503EED934, C523F089ABC3859071C110FA773449A81D1146E6CB25083456996529EF7EF42D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdrs.dll
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdrs.dll - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ 40B927A93C5C8F154F182361CE037D1B, 9933A1806E2F8768AC5308FC03E43BEC3C0C90EE5517E94E920C139DF663E55E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcaps.dll
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcaps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 [ 7C7C7FB1DCB8BE074540DF3A00AE97AC, 3BD1AA1BB11B5409B9C4DE75C0F31BB255F942A96AE01F060F009914B932A5A5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcnv4.dll
14:33:45.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcnv4.dll - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ B851D2B672974547A470F986AF4394FF, 3B2E9D1747C5690914A0AF6BE5057445BEFD02794BC8E3FC0702BA1324D29491 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcomc.dll
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcomc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ 2999142127AF0C20B4628B6A7602C129, 48D7CEDB4A6A54F7BAB8A794D717255839AC80F60EA91EC0C86E9C5CCA5AB391 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\CookieTool.dll
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\CookieTool.dll - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ 61ABC99B227B357F6569202C34879A36, 29148D22FDCA3FFE6F92196A7449F4C852AECEDA465334EF591ACBBA26EA4DDE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrobat_sl.exe
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrobat_sl.exe - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ 048EA4B978851788E9F5E8E4F081DF7A, EB62719AC0DCC18FF056F2CD84438BF14B61E38F0619617C81961C6257BDFCEC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ 363C8F7EB51B14957CA84CD3751C1749, C16998825E70BF9B4EF9D5C322C1158BED03D6E300AC35D814E9A52DBE5ED109 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe - ok
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 [ A6C29DB53ECA94FA8591C5388D604B82, F25E95BA669422286A8FA3A68E0C639A2F06319B6DC8FA641C965CFB27A50BD6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll
14:33:45.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ DEEBFCEC4C8C40411A7B1FB0F2CC9BF8, 1E2AC8E4404CC38C3AF448DA8491D58B8F1075DCAEEADBF6AA7B79B1BAEA1500 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\platform.dll
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\platform.dll - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ B6E9CB1359540E02EE3DF283AD0E019D, D04EA087EA6F9D3478EB0642B5C7ADB371FC6AB828CB47C354BC0A8A3EB7FF60 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\CopyPasteTool.dll
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\CopyPasteTool.dll - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ 88B4FF08F283D65608FDE00976F96591, 73F6193796E0E8C9209C18A2E39FE1B3A7154432D8A0CBE9D135FBCBC23A6434 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\DesktopUtilities.dll
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\DesktopUtilities.dll - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ 1E2448A06A0F6169149ADD14EE416772, 678FCEF3F82B3EEED5F8F535E5136E114D27B4FEED1A00F218773308AFF4E9D9 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\common.cav
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\common.cav - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ 4C25C2BBAAF83AC9A51AF8D7DB34C7E5, 3AD3B9D24B7A22B35AA32DAC14F1B0916F53D154F89907E8D0895190D869BB17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\DragAndDrop.dll
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\DragAndDrop.dll - ok
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 [ 7BE22CA5DAEBD86A20FD7AAE3BC41089, 32468F063E6AC7FBBFB091F9AEE7D621D0115690923ACFD147BC79D753F82D8F ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\signmgr.dll
14:33:45.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\signmgr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ 4EDCA525C1C1981925F8EF41D69677D8, 0A56FDEF2991C159AAD905714516066D91EE6C3C3491F029F21C82718B232195 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\FileSharing.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\FileSharing.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ CE6249D2D1B354877FE9BBD03E4DDA16, CA016AF8613F3D611DBADEC3E70D689FE372B0B788CA6807D90E77B91CDBAF17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\FullscreenMonitor.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\FullscreenMonitor.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ DD502A2E7B85EA7A3814C1034E6C23D3, 551D6C28DA6116DC65111BFA21E23BA8AE77193BEAF3DF505C343E6DC3CD5304 ] C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ 72744BA7A716386EEE99AABEDF3829A2, 63EFD4435AB5E26370EDBFCFA47D2A91A5D80F9445DA5B1AF4158858D164270D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\LayoutSync.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\LayoutSync.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ 4C39358EBDD2FFCD9132A30E1EC31E16, 06918CF99AD26CD6CF106881C0D5BDB212DC0BAC4549805C9F5906E3D03D152C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcp90.dll - ok
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 [ 85683DF1F917E4D7F6BE1A04986BF1C8, D68D9F525D31C1843B6EC8FA950166FA1F34DB71222716E7B22DD33981C152B6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll
14:33:45.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msacm32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ 546810B32E802E2BF3384439DCC3B16E, F7D9388C8D06D66C642B7E03867C9C8A5935422889F123E48D72E476268B3411 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\PrintingTool.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\PrintingTool.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ 1C726A1B8AD06BC411F9D22188D0A046, C12BF4DC5FD8D7D92D19D262AD7A8408BECBBDE818CF00F835F10E342AF78F73 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcimage.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcimage.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ F4359CF90F0A0043F93DF7F8FB46258A, 2B23E1CDB10F903F622F78797336DDE47C7FC1D3FD3764B451D4C09169B29C03 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedGuestApps.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedGuestApps.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ E45CC81B9DFA24B1A0A8ECAAD33E8030, 559E7C02FF8E15936D4FD9A4411B3E7BF105002E5A9EB723CC5B5B6F5A7486BE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccguard.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccguard.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ 649A7ECA6861A4ADB54DDBA47CBF1825, 17EAF91D1A16B0AC00FBFEA208DC0578D0FA2465B183FE5B736C57FB12FD8B7C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedIntApp.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedIntApp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 [ 48BA3BDF5A4E5FF47D2F161AF7754A43, B979BEB9CA3F60F2F474451EA3E32787D3B292667DB43B6FE177E8CC5931B173 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedProfile.dll
14:33:45.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\SharedProfile.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ B75FCA2C54B3F457CA60546653E0AC56, 0D740A6129FCECDA02FD20C97CEC2EEEB05C3D2600721EC5159C96966F4FBAE6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\ShellInt.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\ShellInt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ 33F8162EF34093EA7A93518842BE7963, A6C13D333F17E4E40EA482F3C910DFC3FD50C71ABA2E1AF6F8383F58E1EA05E8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\WalkingMouse.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Plugins\WalkingMouse.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ E4173D069757F2F36C15EFD007F58519, 5B0DE00F8FC8A7D81998B06AD0F8182A3AD97762A017B7924D7E7E96E3DFF41F ] C:\Windows\System32\prl_np.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\prl_np.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ 84174CA0E190BB9D1EFD0F005FE13B35, B0146E651DAD4A8050FAF70026F1B7CE16EF454EB6E31088CDEBE3CD57E6591C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_72d2e82386681b36\GdiPlus.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.18120_none_72d2e82386681b36\GdiPlus.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ 5F639198C4137075DA50E61C23963C11, 3D03B3BF62B3469069AD6BE2AAEE152CB6722D36C001B8197FEBC2F3EB9ADBE0 ] C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drprov.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ BC566D17914B07ABAAB3A5A385CC3300, DCE0A1D26312AA6441FB7122C6EED980AE350D58B2B4B166CB62F983306268E9 ] C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ntlanman.dll - ok
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 [ B32AB94A432289AC2DF77A3DCAD32EED, B1021C78F940E6FA7A8992B2733B593B89DA57325A0A0D13D2767F193A78D90F ] C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll
14:33:45.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\davclnt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ 45B24A357C801CE62052FE0CDC8BD4D2, 00602E41B78473825253F6B2557A5C43FBDDCCF713D806929AE7C039FF8F185C ] C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\davhlpr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ 957634CE23C29336BFB27E53FB96BC05, 6D08B1C8BA1AFE1E072456D36EB771E2EDB4347FDB5ECC1780773575905B4A51 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellIntHook.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellIntHook.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ 8E01332CC4B68BC6B5B7EFFE374442AA, A4AD1D2FD3EC2F26949DBBC388F9FFF3713AD7EB4E9220AF817EBB5223E467C6 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ D1DE1EAFDE97BE41CF6585027FF3E732, 76F17D4DF440D6734DC8157092D94EB18C2A73A0A49BEEA289E7B3EDE30E86A2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\comdlg32.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ C151B3CF3BD238694F88114A6DA43633, 43CBE0E0AF585D19037301B4F55F64C0626216EFC2C6A69992097AF074273178 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgrdrc.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgrdrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 [ 66DD03D42EB4C1EBDAB89B48A9DA8760, C1F47E00AC463B41E84BE070D044F9BF9A592CEB41881DDDCFAC5DC56E26AD9D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgrdw.dll
14:33:45.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgrdw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 [ 93C2D166F5C3C14B32B15184254049C3, 397879F4974CD03FBEE3DC3EA859F1BE3B9E3269603F053CE17DCBC384B83B34 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\ede2c6c842840e009f01bcc74fa4c457\mscorlib.ni.dll
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\ede2c6c842840e009f01bcc74fa4c457\mscorlib.ni.dll - ok
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 [ 75AA0D543EE4D4A3E5C000FCE97C95B5, 9E9E1B094D95AB61FD1C12A4B7E0BC5CA17A49883150424623297B5C2FA5FCD5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrd.dll
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrd.dll - ok
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 [ D79CBF94BBCAF9A95D939AF95CB93316, C4F547FEAB47D2F25C6C5F556CE548753BC7DA9B1E252A1D5EE9F58AF11FF75A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrdrc.dll
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrdrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 [ 07AB567D0CE7F5BC08CDB5BFB86CE5F5, FC8B0A290DEFF7A9D5994F5904220E8B3FF689CF1BC0FF7C2D354617C4C7157D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrdw.dll
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwgrdw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 [ 0ABC50FDB2E1A5ECA26AEFE942CF273B, 8F0229F6491F191FF651ECF9BC22DD04C367A9632A6B1FA74DC25B3996016CE3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccfwmgt.dll
14:33:45.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccfwmgt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 [ 6D648E8EA8DC503CB11F614144F460FA, 364280727B2668B9B08E7DC26CBB29AABD0A18423F95AAC1E3FE4A4627CE1A40 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccfwmgtrc.dll
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccfwmgtrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 [ 1A405B6E91CC61F7AAB366D46E066808, B5878E0DAE40A9EFFD74846744AE6973BCC03A84573935AE8C4C1A5D1A701B39 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Esl\Aiod.dll
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Esl\Aiod.dll - ok
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 [ 1D5744CDB2FF4C8F8ECDF321FFE986CB, 2518080696F75813BFC960ABA4F464780D4D19D28A72A6D23BC3EA6E3F0D30E0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgen.dll
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgen.dll - ok
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 [ 8E1574D0903AEBEB4B559DF3A5737D4A, 580F44DB8F915A310B55E3BDE75DFBF5CA0A106735D99963EC928DBF4BC015A8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgenrc.dll
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccgenrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 [ 6A776B4D1B0A88BF9717E3F8EC312786, 1EFE96EC54C45F20ADCED523D28D6642F75D169C2765767B4A5832328E8A3F2E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdate.dll
14:33:45.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdate.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ C0B318A499CFB84ACE0E08280CA169C9, 045A07C9108259A22A9D3E46AFABB97A5582820B16D6FA36A25DC24232D1183A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdrc.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ C4811C73C651A1312C56E5B851DFA2A4, C0A5E06DD1153246719D939700418DA0B0ACAD62C13E1F3B569E19B8D0296697 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclic.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclic.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ C3E29ABBAC5DBF10196B2F4A88A7C5D7, C3C56C8292199D0FD797269B785F584CA182D9C1CE16BEA905FF82E34D18D579 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclicrc.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclicrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ 65060E078CC53E5C8F572F62E8F1D586, 4F33B1F575E4D4D88F616A14BB8B51E00255124C82D9A9783BFA0621E4B4667C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmsg.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmsg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ DE6782C52F802E45C3C8FF485D184EC6, A1053149286657229FE8992DD06C7C828FDA8AEA8D6B8D9B7649EB3EA92C7BDD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmsgrc.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmsgrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 [ A054EA8FBE16D4D34F06D81A4F0088E2, 1CD4EECFDA374C8A7B8AD4E664DC057B9C75813AF776A616DC6D845905567CBD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll
14:33:45.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsCodecs.dll - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ 39616EFAF421A47950BE0AC3DD2427D5, 6DE801599C24520279D75D0EC0DB2F436BD0CCBDAE907FDCE1F7DA500D122B2B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmainrc.dll
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccmainrc.dll - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ E51E14F2F4FD9430B20444FD521D416D, A1759385DEBFA00988114814181435B6807A1A693CB575AE27E1FF36840C35C4 ] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\sqmapi.dll
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\sqmapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ 6F8E3B7B70E1BBA871212940C1FBDF60, 3F9D4EE64E4210340C6FEE0DE81BFE3C613DDBE608EC09D63817D24CE24BFC5E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ 5C31193D7C75B7994BA5AC4890796A79, ECCC32F22AECCD15FDA7FE4D64886DDF0855EE9466BB10FB2FB90D440EE25F61 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrodist.exe
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrodist.exe - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ F7CBB25E229E773473EDD7823E5A5058, 1F83E2E226E91E3A3BFFC3DC02415351F6CE25495D3620DE5C302C80FD07D1FA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe - ok
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 [ 888EBCAF06AD87016D03ACF29C3FE6D2, 61BE0E49D0ECBE7E259D12F89AB36BA4CCD04C14F3B955456CA8A86FE17D6A36 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrodistdll.dll
14:33:45.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrodistdll.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ DD81D91FF3B0763C392422865C9AC12E, F5691B8F200E3196E6808E932630E862F8F26F31CD949981373F23C9D87DB8B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 220159496484D34009DE71CA1A68E0D4, 94BD3DEB4E84F95D80BE5775E5A612EFF181ECB212FB668674C67AD19194DE69 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\NCProv.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 539C49CEBB3C50957AC8A09D95ECD880, 49E75CDB556FBCE72C44648F8930CF2209C1360F9311C5B4CEB19E13B11E6B75 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shfolder.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\shfolder.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 97EA663282E10C6306769FEAD4E76867, 46D7C24CD86AB9A77F6BD4781C74B55ED35324D526E7B15A5D5163E279F79AC3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ahclient.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ahclient.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 06CABCD25920159660B4F73B8BE85D5A, C4E057A55508891D9DFA484619BE31C5821E819E57D30D0AF534B7762DEBDE49 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AdobeXMP.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AdobeXMP.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 819EB5ABEAE5B1728EDFF0AC8B696769, 2EEE1CE0A373BB9CB4DF18EAF5CBF751ED0EFAE464F762F284DE62BCABF91BB4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ACE.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ACE.dll - ok
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 [ 2D2A6EC8EAD30EC3ACE2FD6FB1B3E122, E7EA375A3BDE8FC764CB09524344370B9EE25F98AD6C83E6F37A569EB8D277D6 ] C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll
14:33:45.0832 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\prnfldr.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ 8CCCC9A53B6C8B781FBAFB17B6207125, 0A4A64F020E552122197A5358A9BD1EDD759FDC11D128D2B22E6B53E2140E077 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AdobePDFL.dll
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AdobePDFL.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ C3761661C17C2248A9379A8FB89E3DE1, CE3477FA2B4058EB80739E0161FE957545F13CF86D313F6422732901D35F75F2 ] C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\stobject.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ F832EEEA97CDDA1AF577E721F652A0D1, EBBB7CA199BA4DF231123922BD310D43DE0104C6185B70FE0281B938D5336F2E ] C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\batmeter.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ 42A9CB6906D9A8BEDC83B57163E62924, E18522D3137653140757829EFBFCE624A5BAA5842E2BBA10B9E5AB6C84BE49E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\DXP.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ 2BC7C9FD0A9F2C9AFC373F3AD1EE3891, 0A82A475301202791A7C10F978F952EAB7DB146A702D4EA67E24E2C98BC19638 ] C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Syncreg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 [ 7A8FCDAE139625DA01188814BE40AC77, 1C4754FD77670EB0CD24C60C74272AED0DFF6E081C23D027992FD81E7D737BE1 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\fileid.cav
14:33:45.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\fileid.cav - ok
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ DDFD932C8C5947B871378F618F2753EA, 3CE5E0D2C597F77D5E022CE97FF91F700935036933A3957965EBBE8E845D386E ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\pkann.dll
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\pkann.dll - ok
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ C836175870E00ACC546066632E15BD10, 4347F3319C26DA1C38F395C74DBD67AF886149C8F29EDE765DD96C8480A3054A ] C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\ehome\ehSSO.dll - ok
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ A42F2C1EB3B66C54FB3C7B79D30C1A6D, A63836DB3B01835DC1311526A95198D6EBCCB1DC9DDAFBC38EC36C128CDB98B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netshell.dll - ok
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ BFDFDDD292F9F3DF91EFB7E7AB3534A7, 950682010F0A075B5D376A9595558ADBA8E2A7182963CCF6576A9F0228ACB9CD ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\mach32.dll
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\mach32.dll - ok


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 6
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ E7368F0A8D19445EAF5C5D0DBB8B8DAB, CF9082360E32A7C3E13A67AC2C6192F4A76870D43DA9FF2936993A637F712761 ] C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AltTab.dll - ok
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 [ 246CA11D1A24C59BF15AE32891FA2C11, A017401B6A977377D2EA9794D5EE84A639C6C2235C64F67FDE3DCD0EEBF1C71A ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\white.cav
14:33:45.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\scanners\white.cav - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ 6BF33B1F4B1F7A3FBF279C2DD55A629D, 533C9F038D37BBCBD060AD673E801D9D835F61D8B301346D39596F4B1F869D96 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\JP2KLib.dll
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\JP2KLib.dll - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ 10F815BE90A66AAFC6C713D1BD626064, 01139FC04BC53594296F6A0E16B8D20B940F64BC8119FE7705C03C4947958F39 ] C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pnidui.dll - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ B9F0A4020AA98B7A20287BF7FE99A1FD, 21138F161EEEA46198890C7A2D073F2C82829E15676131BDAD9F237EDC7477CD ] C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\QUTIL.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ C8FDF0FA9E97E2FAAF3F814716AAA881, DD24A1CAB44D943B0E1A795A347AD25D9305FC7F012A2566A6A14BD47221831F ] C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WPDShServiceObj.dll - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ 4F3CD1C59EA71401E155C432BCECE180, 6D4118A627CAE509E43D0CC0062EECAA0990C955BB15AE24834460551B2F51A2 ] C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ 234AFA322624B3203A2E720F08292B03, 0C0ACDD63FD82EDD34442E9E0763872BA6BF6AC73AB89147EA5FDD1E0229CC0A ] C:\Windows\System32\cscobj.dll
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cscobj.dll - ok
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 [ E0B340996A41C9A75DFA3B99BBA9C500, D029AD8ABBD2267B1E44DF5172B93C3F832B4C21F930F5512C24E800F5CE4F8B ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe
14:33:45.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SearchIndexer.exe - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 8569E35D00F45972E506502EEE622BA4, 01FE851C03DB88C8373099C279F995A559D962B08932E193032FA3EAD522FB01 ] C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srchadmin.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 589DF683A6C81424A6CECE52ABF98A50, 8CE0D07B2FC1F1BF8C07434FAFCDC63FDD3B75007C3B2EED130DB69D2D16E90A ] C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tquery.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 759D71FC9442AB5A9B5749C0F6C0C263, 109647F58E7E8386A4C025F2C8175A4D638E5C0E62768953390764010EA22A2E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\BIB.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\BIB.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ B05953F956EB87A02E62096EAAFA9C5F, 2C6F95D32C4A4515A298DF14C8510B31BA445931CCC5EF4EE92969FB6A2918DA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\BIBUtils.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\BIBUtils.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 92DBF0A4C9239169010FC6E07859C82E, 00FB2CF4420F0FFEF519AFE732A708CF249640121E2A891CAA164313ABD7F804 ] C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ActionCenter.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 30F03C23C5EBD9589C74D3775892C572, D30F5CDF4403298FA8C46A6F8BC82785D71295D5F29CFDC8DA9BA86761C9B427 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AGM.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AGM.dll - ok
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 [ 0D239F4AC6ADAE0413BBB25687CDD363, 72595C3757F12A9D454286DF51C1835F9D47B79C4C9310C0AEAC62D65EB03C3D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdw.dll
14:33:45.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccupdw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ 6E9E439517D89EDC9A6CB1E94489620A, 2E56936B6780C7377DDF468EA5F4115BBBFE7B43E5813710621003F401E1F7ED ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsec.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsec.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ 102CF6879887BBE846A00C459E6D4ABC, A4C51C79CF95D5C79DCEFB02946A09A987FEAF83CE2EE1BA7677EBA90869AC80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\riched20.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ 7321F18D1F820612ED0E9F2D4B578A7E, 612BD7DE1DFBD100BD6ACB37A38565D88C39842D990D296B9B8E1FB75C3A94E7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptsp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ ED8EC63F7522DF4852147C84EC62C36A, 75633011CD28DCBD4834211A9D415F17DE15BFCD80FB9FF6CE25CBBD4E9899AF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rsaenh.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ E7B9D5FF20FFDD4AAE2EF1D1B8C27A37, 689D126B1B42140D5049015E3E324268E6542D4BC6CC14E31D8B89A25B94BAA5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\imagehlp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 [ AD7FB087A238883D1618F29F7BBBD584, D9541CA4D2AADFEEEC195863133B16C2EC94CA63F842F5646F7834F2D0E85FF3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll
14:33:45.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ncrypt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ CE71B9119A258EDD0A05B37D7B0F92E3, D9310C5BBFE089B8C81E259C462EC1E6D7A7A87FA59FC1F174ED5C58D409AE7A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ E8449FE262D7406BCB2AC2A45C53EC5F, 6C118C9FB26404D1943824CF3990F36E12986547FFACB7CC0DF975A913065D78 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ 1097F3035BAF46CED8B332B3564C5108, C69781683CA963A1335780DABBBC60E2C3CEF0888738D3425D358D12E8D0AF58 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gpapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ 7B851A8018B1EA00A69707A390004884, DAE654713EF1DC66C8C2D27752B659081794063A7D522D1F680AA9A6E7FBA9FD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cryptnet.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ 7568CC720ACE4D03B84AF97817E745EF, 7155144CB0B260B969C398A36BC277C97BEADB5DB137D19A4F7E5AF61C3E24D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mssrch.dll - ok
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 [ 09A116FB06C5E362EF8938D29CDAB27B, 887B39388C39FF262FBBE3047FA1F5F47EB649AF3D760865AFE614DE64160D33 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll
14:33:45.0925 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorjit.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ 0F42F3605AB5C3679765FF1081275EF3, 50BD23EC2590C1083EA33E3D1E3448244A3D8995672DFB4DBC409E20FA9BF2FF ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\b3a78269847005365001c33870cd121f\System.ni.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\b3a78269847005365001c33870cd121f\System.ni.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ 3121A79D13A61562BE9CC902CD46B542, 00A5833A48338A4A9A5530844924AF4F1FAB618DA46D7EBBC6E2165C32ED376C ] C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msidle.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ 847D3AE376C0817161A14A82C8922A9E, 37AE692B3481323134125EF58F2C3CBC20177371AF2F5874F53DD32A827CB936 ] C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ ACE1BB07E0377E37A2C514CD2EC119B1, A9AFA4774DFA875496764D6E541A6333A3ACD3C5D2BBEF753C2D80BA83B4AC15 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mssprxy.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ C9FB9038B15036CA28CF0B4BE2BED9BD, 0F56384E798B3F725FFEFC6E31A980DA31F620DB847F601273EF19E8CE74A226 ] C:\Windows\System32\en-US\tquery.dll.mui
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\en-US\tquery.dll.mui - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ D2155709E336C3BC15729EB87FEC6064, 682A84C0F2D892E7A6CEE4E5937B4799E352AAE3B71E7037F2A343373467443C ] C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rasdlg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 [ 2DF29664ED261F0FC448E58F338F0671, 4EFE79C383D0AF126FC4EE668D822563F8F037B1E61D73747A35FE11AAFDB8CE ] C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll
14:33:45.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mprapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ F9AFD12BB4B1CFA5FCC0A5B37C604FD2, E8ACB693B1A78FAEF292111BE3F9B10BA95C76833C06C931A08EAAAE39A21334 ] C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dot3api.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ 0D753307D274F3688BD21C377B616700, 5DD08E77A11F2561FB96BA212FDDFE21D4394C69C34C3EB88F7F5CD068EE55BF ] C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\eappcfg.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ E4FCA0F99A41E460C84016DEFD31E6EF, 8EB14AF2025EADC7C86280E8417D8F286E8271B4F88B31696E33DFD72B3A0EF2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ 357BE883C5236BFC7341CB9E82308908, 4DDB697FD9B7C516CF99D73C8799EA35BB97E2431216CD7C1045F17B06109FBF ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ 7F1B4C6FF3B85F9ADF74055187B8A22C, CC95DA5662638AACBE9643DCB236464C2C2095A8D5CDC8A747045870BE9D0E7D ] C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wlanutil.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ 73FCB7919DEE80EE556F2E498594EBAE, D0F7A0AD3BC33263E9C2CF9787DD326436F9E0C9F5031D769F8A43C64C08A762 ] C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\onex.dll - ok
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 [ 65522E77A1360DBC8D199DA3BF5EFFE4, E9D748070FA478A3D37F15049F998D340885C0DC5FCE03BFCE5D521C9EBA7350 ] C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll
14:33:45.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\eappprxy.dll - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ 5DA219F57A9076FB6FBD3C9C3713A672, 274FE616625B336D81841FDC752C8053D4CD6926565B899760D298D145CBA1A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WWanAPI.dll - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ 09FFF8FEE891ED820DD95428E091EA94, 4511F05798418E2E3DBDE6436FC6DCF5AD8E235A9DB9E3C4D7A4F4BB0B0CC974 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclicw.dll
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cclicw.dll - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ 62C7AACC746C9723468A8F2169ED3E85, 40E901F3EAFE52DF11D6BC4EF0E79F666EBDACE0B3C090CAD2358076E893EA47 ] C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wwapi.dll - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ 6B851E682A36453E1B1EE297FFB6E2AB, A641D3FD9463C4788B45B8B5584EA4489C1F63A71B4B595AE85FF3482CD5EDA6 ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENT.DLL - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ F7A256EC899C72B4ECDD2C02CB592EFD, 9C1AA9322E83CABB94AEA4375EAEB0C44700E1F33B8BE98649BA1DF4DDFAD326 ] C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\bthprops.cpl - ok
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 [ FB4045578F5180BDB1963AB352B78548, 8E645A63436EE6CDDB78E6064AEB04ECE39208F760A3EF13A3F49FDF41505E21 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
14:33:45.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ 349102FC8221E924F50BB2F60C236396, 2BBF532E375DA8C553B01BC38A95694649DCD4A6477F4155F0DA29828B1B9D20 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\CoolType.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\CoolType.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ C746F3BF98E92FB137B5BD2B8B5925BD, 67A8990F3D491D149E65C90042909259793C65E671DC953FDA1F7590FAC23D9E ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FXSST.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ 650CAEA856943E29F25A25D31E004B18, DCA63D2AF4C6F14B27EA006F200E58A5C13AC940A51947A40F668908A446CC4E ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FXSAPI.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ C8E8B8239FCF17BEA10E751BE5854631, CB869195E78AB613CEF50AE3B247F0E4E42F233A7AAF5B2BFC5ADEA2C45C5F8D ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FXSRESM.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ 0CFB90C28768E26498834D780FBBD754, 5B3434727CD6805870550C4912E23543D3F9B58A19D32C412B8978D1515E1229 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AXE8SharedExpat.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\AXE8SharedExpat.dll - ok
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 [ 79BFC537A2D5005EDE7CBDE543B2C114, 7932D2350705D030249D0CAD9E8E8770C9D82C77C187A2D4FA0118EA6B59BB9F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ARE.dll
14:33:45.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\ARE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ DBEFD454F8318A0EF691FDD2EAAB44EB, 7F52AE222FF28503B6FC4A5852BD0CAEAF187BE69AF4B577D3DE474C24366099 ] C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\FXSSVC.exe - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ 3D5F673B7665F8E692B8B23F7C22E4C7, 78F397D3E3E0261B66CC86581098C17129A886B279150F1ABF37DB4B482F40FF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Adist.dll
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Adist.dll - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ 1FDA3F9B08215D1F6BEE668445E3D3FD, 84B8E1C57691FA95E436DAE2880AAE5C69AE9AD975404BCC3154567BDAC72C1F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\adistres.dll
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\adistres.dll - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ 80E1A522EB11E3A01C4C396534FE059F, A32A49B372E9B8A15E7A53CEDCB4ACEBEC544A2CB53ABB9735C0575212494114 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.common.dll
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.common.dll - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ 3A9AE1114BFD4471A11B46AE723AEF87, D3B87C8C0451EC23CB6B25F28CC8D87125DD54CC9AE9B8F2FF36C6D47153BF6D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.core.dll
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.core.dll - ok
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 [ 5997D769CDB108390DCFAEBF442BF816, 0E25CA984C0EEB629184423FAA9BC6D4356DF9A93F281E06DC83B4AC638AEC4A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll
14:33:46.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RpcRtRemote.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ 12DDA8027618DE959EB6FD0A4FAB2DE8, 9566E57D0DC73E2B5F4432EC96196DCEE8B392DFBB2C529B1192CCCD4F1DAA1D ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\5c24d3b0041ebf4f48a93615b9fa3de9\System.Drawing.ni.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\5c24d3b0041ebf4f48a93615b9fa3de9\System.Drawing.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ 7F8678C59F188528D60104E697C2361E, 9B4D262B10CB09543ACA9A78482F4EDD905791D2C8C518B574EBA440A71A85B7 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscms.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ EAADD6E47ED2A7003ACE1793B98CF63F, EE090284CA4595B6A140949A41025926CEC3CCACCD2931B6AC77A1E14D20E5B4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml6.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ BF49381D79D5257BF7579AF367E1719F, 4C01ECC13D25798179ED06FC82A2A659A687A4E4DA5867F9899FAE72767E07A8 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\8bc548587e91ecf0552a40e47bbf99cc\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\8bc548587e91ecf0552a40e47bbf99cc\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ 0EF6ADCF0AEC1EB8B758A72FBA757A95, D374559A2F0CA85AD5CC2562A4EA9F2FAF7B29185E817E8AF0B671B7D0939D3B ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\5b6ddf934128d538cd5cd77bf4209b93\System.Configuration.ni.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\5b6ddf934128d538cd5cd77bf4209b93\System.Configuration.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 [ 3D232BA8915FEA0694B07E535FC8D03A, 7995028113425BC802A77F5529D49E9EBC3012117585AE079F694D969AA05EEF ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\217ece46920546d718414291d463bb1c\System.Xml.ni.dll
14:33:46.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\217ece46920546d718414291d463bb1c\System.Xml.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 [ 0F308FD7005AA6971D62051F65F9A3BD, 059AAB877BD9AAF721413B98A74E675DCBA31FF267C2EA4C1165FD36D56EAD64 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll - ok
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 [ A0617B5753E31126AD29C03154F4F329, 3BC10C0A54D1D60B0C670D901944D3F115E2EBB406C989409145E7151AA55EFE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Culture.dll - ok
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 [ 0F5BB2B7C4D182CBAAA4EFC2EDEE6143, E0EA0488F19E43556BD5F9D06326F2B2CB758A230269DAB44F3DD13C75359C5F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll - ok
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 [ F35A584E947A5B401FEB0FE01DB4A0D7, 4DA5EFDC46D126B45DAEEE8BC69C0BA2AA243589046B7DFD12A7E21B9BEE6A32 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\mfc71.dll
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\mfc71.dll - ok
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 [ 86F1895AE8C5E8B17D99ECE768A70732, 8094AF5EE310714CAEBCCAEEE7769FFB08048503BA478B879EDFEF5F1A24FEFE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\msvcr71.dll
14:33:46.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\msvcr71.dll - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ BAF751E7061FF626AA60F56D1D5D1FDC, 177B0BAC987E7882449BD7C5900406F61A997F97EA1797614C8D86F40F03648B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ENU.DLL
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ENU.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ F00AE7B953ABEF1B53FBBA187DFC8238, 6FFA160FB6821A725A7D81E1BECE1DE89E3E022B33E56A7468E2E0B4C8B2AE31 ] C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ 9C5ADB26632D46919ABB231CF7DE98B9, F5C506B67D5973CE9245DD7F8AF73DCF7392A869EA23A770A07A574A374212D4 ] C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ 1D99AF0B19CDDB7D9E62AF20E675145B, 2B1A2E3591FA38A960B5754FFFC3775E58A148882DBEF4F597056223A8772CD7 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cis.exe
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cis.exe - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ A11B2D248DBCAC0C94E66BC9664121B7, 2AD90A71DD24F3D9EE95A5519E9FAEBEB7E8608B88EBA0B3416086805FCD93A8 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdhtml.dll
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdhtml.dll - ok
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 [ 263E9A047D17CD50BAA9D3C02910D18D, F526648358AD121001D2776E0ACC333EC4AC168CA07B40A3D3C06C5CE6A361C3 ] C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll
14:33:46.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\oledlg.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 9108540E866F75C7AF2B91DD921A8091, 7208C8E05E818781D7F2703B86848FC90651E0D8BE10362863250F2283CEC511 ] C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 101797BA603D227946B4B5109867EB19, EBF2B48D1A4FE148F455EA32023ABC0D479215D48C7CE76E765F199CD3C80AF8 ] C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SyncCenter.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 8130391F82D52D36C0441F714136957F, 1FD4FEE7CAF63E450F27729E07EA2A2F09288629FD872DBB6E8710B16D8DBD5D ] C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\imapi2.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 6A5C1A8AC0B572679361026D0E900420, B5E693B48B462E97738A3D4E58B60846159649EB15F4D11074B4BC107CC88562 ] C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\hgcpl.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 765C19F78A8E0FE98B52748734C7403F, 41344ADA5B9A4EA6290D2459C02BCE1241CA12C0EBC823795C23C61C6C85DD25 ] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 1305B94364F8F8F80DCD0E22E64E267A, A754E5BF2E36E356AD9DBB0348E28780079FD672EB20F9D42C343F6E56963E47 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ipmgui.exe
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ipmgui.exe - ok
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 [ 04CB7C8FDC6D9640DD82A527208F72C4, 0F8A327B0234A29EAB1F03D9102A3DF7DB4515BF580163198C5A8C174C98DE4F ] C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll
14:33:46.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\UIAnimation.dll - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 4831AA1A6A112ACCEE240C9D5FA2108B, 14A52CAF76ECF124833D5AA4AF60DED60C553FB140C21D155F39686D52D06A33 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ieframe.dll - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 60F4AEFA103D421EA4A40E31409B4756, 037A8605CA504A4FF43E9D4DE9017CEA1E26D3556C975872C747E24D8B0835EF ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shell32-l1-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 007863E45F25AA47A4C30D0930BBFD85, 60F2ABA40D520FCA2C57FA2DB72E111C14F21821DA17F662837506B80C269634 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\api-ms-win-downlevel-shlwapi-l2-1-0.dll - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 70462E0A4E293FC80620AB945D8A59BB, A942DFB8F2556576CBC3D88B40AA54A58C0E0D25FA9497734D8C2BFE1822C9EC ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mshtml.dll - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 65EA57712340C09B1B0C427B4848AE05, 5FDCF73191BFF9DBB03886755FFCF0BC15849F0E216884A5A8B9BB375FA7C1A5 ] C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe - ok
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 [ 805A52C5AE26C28E88FDD9BCCFE6F312, 4FF28D3658C31722B7DD036DED9D544B14841C0E0B94D31A8EC5AB92128DA020 ] C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll
14:33:46.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\TSChannel.dll - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ 9D96B0D5855FD1B98023B3EEC9F06786, E4C79233158BE8AA4E9C6DD71585E5D2703A5156531EB3D692D7D81BC443E844 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ E87213F37A13E2B54391E40934F071D0, 7EB221127EFB5BF158FB03D18EFDA2C55FB6CE3D1A1FE69C01D70DBED02C87E5 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ 0DCA5F8AF83975061D9D8340DC471B5C, 71C8549419F46ABB4826B1847BF325374FA5C237CE14DB8B1DD8BB6FDABF6138 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr110_clr0400.dll
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr110_clr0400.dll - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ 4AEDAB50F83580D0B4D6CF78191F92AA, D113C47013B018B45161911B96E93AF96A2F3B34FA47061BF6E7A71FBA03194A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ 81FB155132AE12BA18119D5B36A85476, B135C87752B20C98CD5D4B9BE47316F785EC41FD5E391D8609F06EDA29B05BBF ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcr110_clr0400.dll
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msvcr110_clr0400.dll - ok
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 [ A08C010D859F8EB42BDD7E1D55B8CA27, F86EAFBF7AA41D8425156C07398EDC3BD42F1690BD3E15D27AEF2EDA86549F15 ] C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
14:33:46.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ 0895CDD7F1542FFCC5BBB560EC78BC16, 383D9FFE7FB313EA201DE877F3D48B5116FFA261EDEF5D0D0FE79F14E9682D25 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ 8E2242BB3CB7A632A8CF22BDE2A41AE1, FB068D1EED054DB6935A5DE19DEA6AFCCE8C3F0F665973FDFB97431078207D91 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ C1F1E53851FAA7E029CFA07DAF9A5E81, 5FED0DC48651735AEBF53D5B7C16D13A9F7205B9EBEFE829022FC9281A940718 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\ce5f61c5754789df97be8dc991c47d07\mscorlib.ni.dll
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\ce5f61c5754789df97be8dc991c47d07\mscorlib.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ 3AD3602258590F5A3C45DC7A029D0140, 7428C3747AA6EFB48C596041B5EB76ABB2AF6A28BE105775852D2305C067ADE0 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ 5098A5D0F433048AF91D556330678B52, D66B4DBD096A0BD2A06631DCEB4515E41EB2B25DAD94FF98A8F28428C767A264 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\ff26cc03e6d57d8abd13b990332e67c6\System.ni.dll
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\ff26cc03e6d57d8abd13b990332e67c6\System.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 [ 7C414E1CCE3695B7A1BF0EB8E44ED428, 7CDC9BD6AFE231C412AF7D27F5048A6B86AA217A2C8D92277153B7F9E706B1E0 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Serv759bfb78#\f4354d6580fbb745c0c8acba382a7b84\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
14:33:46.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Serv759bfb78#\f4354d6580fbb745c0c8acba382a7b84\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 [ C87B356359D5D6AA2B27E6626818B7F7, 46D679641010C41D40F39E8E812134A113EF0CAC5C641F9C5950BFF3989E6FDE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract.dll
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.PluginContract.dll - ok
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 [ BBABF08FD4666B2479CEEDF593614725, 8D2742C449063C0EDFDE09C3C0B948AE5A9D2DE82400A84C277025DC971EBDF4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.dll
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService\v4.0_4.0.0.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateService.dll - ok
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 [ 71ECC01F9928873A5DEB5B475C0F2429, 608B7D5EFB980CBCC519A039C85EF86E4DD12CCFCA6884675615BBE6DAAF6582 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll - ok
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 [ 6E5443A0FCB85D219584189BDFC326BB, 91D02BDA40B6FDAFBEDE22FCF20A2B436D2C1A5653F4437ACC9C1AB7DF52B644 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common.dll
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.Common.dll - ok
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 [ 5EE563B27F1ABB774F253EFE23EB8A9C, EC0D70E9590A9C4CC53BF43EBE7EFE9C1BEA9035AE364F3C1884BD911698A3BE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\v4.0_4.0.27.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll
14:33:46.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core\v4.0_4.0.27.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Core.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 7D548E2C73F52320827634C8C967AADD, 02CF168C4E42CFEA67572613641E05AA63635A13349EC4A7D39B849109277366 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Application.UpdateServicePlugin.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 6B493042FF896455D8F5D117F28D0937, 71855B6C46BAF2ABED64D23CA1457614EF254BE4B4414904D1F43E11C75DAD47 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Ipc.Remoting.UpdateServiceWorker.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ A072B04165C379DFEF863214EF14EB5F, DCC1F1EDC4BDFC8CE31859B52A313614979F73932B2BA42BDAC6B62A4B638315 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\v4.0_1.2.11.0__669e0ddf0bb1aa2a\log4net.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\log4net\v4.0_1.2.11.0__669e0ddf0bb1aa2a\log4net.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 30EFD90C995E57399F3AB10E6685C60B, AB3CAE90EC9B9B8502A98397CBAFCE12B6A86F043AB9A51184A313980E1E56F8 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\bbc48ec4245e502ae19b0601d3799c9e\System.Configuration.ni.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\bbc48ec4245e502ae19b0601d3799c9e\System.Configuration.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 6E89ECCE69A291C73C5D38A6346CDBD3, D2EFD81ED0577D92DE3D857B0B5A55CB72C4E3F751438DAD52281C1D5A2040BA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll - ok
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 [ 9A2986B29369CD0043E8F59B7577CA87, 61905C98928FB3253748D9284E7D6DFE1F30BB4C77E14325C71A90D83D643AA6 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.dll
14:33:46.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.dll - ok
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 [ 2E7D051495EFBE01E590D42303967183, 872B52C92A4FB4AF400F51DC96D881D9B2D6AA3C2ED71D8B6879B730BE57313B ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\bada32953bb6b16a53d653eae23d78dc\System.Xml.ni.dll
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\bada32953bb6b16a53d653eae23d78dc\System.Xml.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 [ 766F8E02B8674B65B554F97689A0CD5E, 7F8B5FF39BC2E700CD3A07046F1479F63E89F6772DAE1B5D1A085CED5FE46B2E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.dll
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.dll - ok
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 [ 962EA0650CE952EE4983442FB24C70E1, FD0E7146A2A1DA9B54BC5D8CD484CBE13326EAABD9CFBDB35E4479564189A2E4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.WinClient.Api.Net.dll - ok
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 [ 05EB64E15138AD7CA4B4292049A2576A, 03FB5724E1DB522764FB6F1539DE7378D2AA5FE72C15AE8A0EBFD5767FB1524A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll
14:33:46.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.BusinessLogic.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 94E001AECCD3E00DCACF0B53D4F0FD28, 6EA1DDA57F2F2F9B40CB134E0910A06EFFAE4F1E2DD3AD71235341BE0D6B8E6E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess\v4.0_4.0.78.0__3ff6b78e2989595a\Intuit.Spc.Esd.Client.DataAccess.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 96671424180662C45A597699420AF580, 3E0C2BE67E158F1F452BD7F3F7D85D39284C08DF4ED9BAD523FEC31025400826 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 4676E92357233BD5A097BE3F7D6DB00A, 4234625E7C4AAFAB8CE6EDB4183D235DDDB396FB35B8D39D37B3FEAEE855AA58 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\dce99d8de14d8a015313db98c72552ee\System.Core.ni.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\dce99d8de14d8a015313db98c72552ee\System.Core.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 629989BD3F1E1EE48DDD3586DF2736E1, 84B6BD0ED43BE4053F4D2EE79C9F3A5F8DBB1CF4158E4EB379D7B509092B7C8F ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\6bbed231aec6fd82547e09474da0b2f9\System.Data.ni.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\6bbed231aec6fd82547e09474da0b2f9\System.Data.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 26DDD45203D4E58D08FA0F69B7E0BBC3, 6695D89D96BC8DB89A2267767DE2B9711A57045DCB659F1F478E6783DA210784 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmonr.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmonr.dll - ok
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 [ 62EB3624CD0767800959F9A07C5C1186, 1105829F936FDAB97447218ABB7225D1CD3D1E721933B0024746F0D259568B2B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
14:33:46.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ 3EE877BDA6C2A64316CABA06F49A9EDE, A5F373B5D08B91D8AAAC85141E5BFB87A0701EEFD079BD2D74F3E61838637022 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\2053b0e14f1e64a5c5d6d1c4d01485a2\System.Transactions.ni.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\2053b0e14f1e64a5c5d6d1c4d01485a2\System.Transactions.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ F8F69B15EA0C42812B7FA6079F8DD9C9, B4DEDE96E9054FD05A8986E9536393330AF1A362E7004E8BE51A370C64D42692 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ 21A20EF07F223B250CB0A1784562E0B4, 46E3CDD30831E28D9C9B4925ECA479D438B3FDD04CCABDC80F7988D9E49D9E65 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\v4.0_6.0.39.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter\v4.0_6.0.39.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.Reporter.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ 52AA877F046CA5BA70FD0CD2B4D2B9EA, D732DD087CA8D1B06F12886DC1817BB4B6DDE5CCBFE1C80E2B6CA2380EE1BD86 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceme40.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceme40.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ 52111AA73B19336B45E13619B722DA68, 77F877BC71C0CB48845D9DF22EA7D3ABC06B52956BD352AC35ABA3F89C5FEFE7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceer40EN.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceer40EN.dll - ok
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 [ 969057D94759D19A07AA8BBB2ABA1740, F5557C96B52F8C0F1D374C12BB62981BD8342F224E56AE8688A419731C374173 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlcese40.dll
14:33:46.0191 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlcese40.dll - ok
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 [ FC5791C1E3B7B78CA6EB69F2A9AF713A, E1651F6823A71A361DBFA782186570C1DD6817F1BAB28463F8E769AF5B7EEC40 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceqp40.dll
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Database Providers\SQL Server Compact Edition 4.0\x86\sqlceqp40.dll - ok
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 [ 00E64B067D7367DBF250A2A4ADB67486, F028E881DD2947AAFB1B9A9AC2D278FB20B41486525BE0A5888A217B49F75D54 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Ente96d83b35#\4d5d17a21443c7ea06190ccce3cb4ce1\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Ente96d83b35#\4d5d17a21443c7ea06190ccce3cb4ce1\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 [ A35EF7ECA615FC0D0FEDB4822366BE2A, 27AA23A9796E258FE3FAC89B3A197B71F225626C79810BB6915D4D7630CF957A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll - ok
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 [ 60FEBD0291C5BA7D12AF77F4764F8251, 67CCCA6684FE463129EAE703B20F836B8AE885B97C355C6A7E70F5835B486F96 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll - ok
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 [ 32FBE22D0180E49DD39C7C134A92FC89, BC8172196394C1D031F6A63794F35236B34DF50F3B2EB55D0948B8EA06D80620 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runt73a1fc9d#\966f64a25064fe74936295dc06ec586e\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
14:33:46.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runt73a1fc9d#\966f64a25064fe74936295dc06ec586e\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ 797C1B632AB3BDB1399D0E805BCF35A4, 4296F9A0680304B47157AC5BF9F363DE7AC5114F4329692011B3C7F528A7E148 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ 441CC7DBC4F8661807A9B1C87CABA81C, FCF2F629ADC292C58CE4F353E8CE2DB9FE791DA05520FB0A4A5B144A239513F7 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\5cd2aee5e7c07227c694d89219688ab3\System.Drawing.ni.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\5cd2aee5e7c07227c694d89219688ab3\System.Drawing.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ DD3DE2DA4D2D40D9EEBE570C44C0FFC6, 66439CCA7BF921B51670660D9C2ED07A04A3D0B689F8C643240DF439F45ED61F ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\f4f6ee0df2aa4189bf36e6335cb92761\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\f4f6ee0df2aa4189bf36e6335cb92761\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ 66B5D821B80C666C60A77F080396A236, 1B8F7C305BC0567D881B1384EF418E7A2462910A7D1ECA73031B481957698A31 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ 04BA47EC3969EFBF586F40FECAE6E606, 6F58BD65D562371DA0115E06B84520B1D36740E8818526A926341E47DB20EF4A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll - ok
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 [ 96C47A1F582CE6ADAEF5FEA4D0ABBF47, 5D27553C0AB6822428010D25E634D75962C8A74EAB985FB00A3C0BBFF73F7419 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\v4.0_6.0.39.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll
14:33:46.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities\v4.0_6.0.39.0__30bbd97113d631f1\Intuit.Spc.Map.WindowsFirewallUtilities.dll - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ 3F50200237961034FACE602373838980, F97D72CC75D921CF8F8E0544614407358AEFF97A8F48E4A89F82689EE8F2FC86 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FirewallAPI.dll - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ 3A19237C97BBE47A4A5E86A7A1C290B0, 088577B6ABA2B108D69F1138A71B4F757A813C70FBE1B708D6B3E2DBFF84BE64 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ 3DD9A012347FB897BFDA6148196AECBE, 3E591E6A4AA9184C165C72BE79B2F3C5E68FAC6116B3F798F7C983EB20F5F087 ] C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\92e9bacef49552a4485fbb7523782133\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\92e9bacef49552a4485fbb7523782133\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ FD1DC23AA2201AE3D03CFE6006058448, 1A7C973635D0CEBB13A7EFD25C6E912949E1BCAA1F75A3B60BA6B79345DF38B6 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ E17E0188BB90FAE42D83E98707EFA59C, FC075F7B39E86CC8EF6DA4E339FE946917E319C347AC70FB0C50AAF36F97E27F ] C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sppsvc.exe - ok
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 [ FFF95479C7AB1550F0750A5D01744211, FF67F892AABCE1C2B695FF4C0816339566F5745C1498D48FAC050E5196C1CE09 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys
14:33:46.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spsys.sys - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ F6F22291024906E43D135A4B1705FEAC, C1B66012799D247033E8AB8386B51BC86A4E2255E6D0B163AC000B215C51B42A ] C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sppwinob.dll - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ A9F3BFC9345F49614D5859EC95B9E994, 306467D280E99D0616E839278A4DB5BED684F002AE284C3678CABB5251459CB3 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ 218A400108F280428FA22282D3268BBC, 7712687ABAEF6616E90AE5A321044C102E79EC23F4A1EAFB4278C93724873CB3 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wscapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ 81252AA3B13743020BCF2089A5A0D911, BFFB1A5917EC1EDAF6B58EAFD888575299365D09C734FACF5A7D1843680DDFD8 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscinterop.dll
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wscinterop.dll - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ DF50DAE4C547285E4997A0C61063B632, 24F1B66CD2C5188609F936E7F4947E29EB120C59731E7028285CE6791F31B580 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscui.cpl
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wscui.cpl - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ F9959237F106F2B2609E61A290C0652E, FCCC12E5AAE1773BF87B1C4BCE71D017DB1A5A7AC189559058EA1ECC72075A82 ] C:\Windows\System32\werconcpl.dll
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\werconcpl.dll - ok
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 [ 7E591867422DC788B9E5BD337A669A08, 484E6BCCDF7ADCE9A1AACAD1BC7C7D7694B9E40FA90D94B14D80C607784F6C75 ] C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
14:33:46.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ 809AE7D4ACE06BBCF621E5C504BF6FC8, 0BAAB89FB57468F27446947D75CBD6DDFC92D9B8F040144A12656803B2F7BF65 ] C:\Windows\System32\hcproviders.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\hcproviders.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ 2B373B5F7E36B5ED5DA176D4400EF091, A7E220CC3661429D786693B277A7F39D5D9E24284B1D9E55DB6295AF7D97D104 ] C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sppobjs.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ 2C1055E2C6D42753241FB2A129136994, A8E858B4CB8E1E13C7574330C703E0060AEE8B7B19B682F9AE5B4A02BDC659E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drmv2clt.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ 423982DD851406A52B6399DDB196C606, 5FFBA6D1E9398E7C5D18553EE1C485F59174013622332F7BD8D461F707F1EC93 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmdrmdev.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ 97A891E2BF7FDA830BCFC6269DA3F5E9, 7C8D68F0B0A7E4FF93820CC37D666FBA5400F8689860CFEB215E4A204F2C216B ] C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\blackbox.dll - ok
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 [ E8B1FE6669397D1772D8196DF0E57A9E, 39FE0819360719F756BD31A1884A0508A1E2371ACC723E25E005CBEC0A7B02FA ] C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
14:33:46.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ 96DB78C9C50CEED9DA5050EFFEE272A2, 51CF3E1F96555A4E4B5BC0DE2598CE5A0199F495644A91C2105F25A5A4CF10E3 ] C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\upnp.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ 51B52FBD583CDE8AA9BA62B8B4298F33, 2E2403F8AA39E79D1281CA006B51B43139C32A5FDD64BD34DAA4B935338BD740 ] C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ D9EF901DCA379CFE914E9FA13B73B4C4, 3BE9693B7B2AFEE23D72AF5DA211379724D752F0EC18ACB7D3DE3DDFC5AE0004 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ FA43D418BC945D27D0625B697B8442B5, 035DE0FEA440D2E3AD255EE84B388DDA538E778877033FDB54B8A61BB0AADE56 ] C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cabinet.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ 617F6EC0AC677C685479C1D0D1E76C6F, 77B22C0817558CE70EF7D3BBE04A275FFA35ED2E4AFB17DBDF353DF9932DC693 ] C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mspatcha.dll - ok
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 [ 92E0508D924512F63FFEEFE498CBD11F, 1158011E4A1298DEC79133B40888AA87B06F5B64BA2AB461B58C22F5F9211D0C ] C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll
14:33:46.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\p2pcollab.dll - ok
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 [ 506A83A3BEEE9FCA09F0170DE9FC7D1B, 2DFBD792B68F3EBEF0843183CAE5D52B6FA04163808AFACF6C0D738455898C36 ] C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fveui.dll - ok
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 [ 582AC6D9873E31DFA28A4547270862DD, BD540499F74E8F59A020D935D18E36A3A97C1A6EC59C8208436469A31B16B260 ] C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\QAGENTRT.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 [ C47F35CC6FA4F1BDBEF8F87AC1A46537, 82EC7041317666D5370690BD2176CF00F5957036C29429319F45045BFFAE9EC2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 [ E746ED90132C6B6313CE9179F56BD31D, CCE0367148E54AA1413C52CCE752CC75EA9E3A8232ECFC263C62A634B8CAEF5F ] C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll
14:33:46.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wups.dll - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ 8CBBB27369F9F07BC5E874E750EAF9D0, 4C4BEA5AD454692E0A56ACFC83C495CA44B7BB2393388A5582CE3EBE5D81E2E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmp.dll - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ AB272BBFB05A8585C3405EFA9F605774, 2E019FB20769BDBAAC5C55B0055602A5AAEC4F93494F4B2A686756ADA3B3D4E2 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ 7FE0D0C8F53735EA17C9AE93EFE7AD5A, 7F67FE1E0453CCCFA5097BFC9087BA5F4B213CCA8AC17FC05D7ED02A52112E05 ] C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ 769765CE2CC62867468CEA93969B2242, 0D8F19D49869DF93A3876B4C2E249D12E83F9CE11DAE8917D368E292043D4D26 ] C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ 355A138ABDFD43FBABCAE3A1B06AB93D, 26015CE72D27E2F7FA7322203CDF236896A079F8325F1B24975CA12C57FD4B7B ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmpps.dll - ok
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 [ F149E8CAE538DBF7059B00326673F602, 8B576A68AE43B506D0C7E91C63E8EF1DB9E73F0E87E48CF57086BCE51E5F8C36 ] C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll
14:33:46.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wmpmde.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ BCEA9AB347E53BC03B2E36BE0B8BA0EF, 868DEFB78767E91694E83F931725257DF3FF79A4BFED3B914D27F3493EB7A8D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 021287C2050FD5DB4A8B084E2C38139C, EA27C640FE0F1E8BAE70BEF98E663E68A35336BB6D52D56B2367297D22C50648 ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WinSATAPI.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 28A7D7C7E2FDD1D55F12F750CD6331EC, 0CC0159D3F5682307439D8F3651A080430C7EAB8EFA25BA246AADF4665297E8D ] C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 46767946E7B559D981C1DC04EC0AB36F, 69137AA9AEF9727FFD1B65AA4D658C6E8AAD3A062717B447260502B4D7DB90C6 ] C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\devenum.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 558C42D165DB5799B4072DC0A9C27C0B, 2385E16ACF07252D5567EC091C1B39D39BB8199F60854D5A91EDC948C57B3A3F ] C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msdmo.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ D47EC6A8E81633DD18D2436B19BAF6DE, 0FB461E2D5E0B75BB5958F6362F4880BFA4C36AD930542609BCAF574941AA7AE ] C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll - ok
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 [ 07AD88DF9EF73215458867EFC1BFFE9E, 8C659B6F31111C09448B68889623886658C96467E7E5C95C1714E18AD3924463 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
14:33:46.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmiprov.dll - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ 71E68F2443A80BD4DA89181889C457EA, 8665D3DDF92B05EF287FB6EC43782512C23A1437764CF6F4DE0B00547F3C696B ] C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\udhisapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ B84E2D174DC84916A536572BB8F691A8, 94E3D68F102439D3A585D2D796F3F3FC27CB41C640058DDC14AF99A723B2CD99 ] C:\Windows\System32\wscisvif.dll
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wscisvif.dll - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ 292C00C33786517F2AE57CDF990A0D56, B3E7DD79EFF9722C8FCDC218491A96EFEE53685C2B9913E8AF4DD3444BED9403 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwsc.exe
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwsc.exe - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ A8CDF3768604FF95B54669E20053D569, 2DB85B86C839341F2A879A6D25F787D17EE665D425C1BAC3E1F82BAC61F89F94 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wscapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ 8258362DDB18B644A82D8B5061AD9426, 87CA586B2B1B0089BFF6A259A0743D184AE383B3B12C4BC5986D72ADFFBE9EDA ] C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-securitycenter-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_82bb0d73fd19227d\wscisvif.dll
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-securitycenter-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_82bb0d73fd19227d\wscisvif.dll - ok
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 [ 7DF186D86CF8C571A12AAB788C777F84, A2C1064BFDEF2A85CB12A11E55728BCC09933C115C278403F07B27DB2C36C710 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-securitycenter-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_82bb0d73fd19227d\wscproxystub.dll
14:33:46.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\wow64_microsoft-windows-securitycenter-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_82bb0d73fd19227d\wscproxystub.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ FC3001B4B9DF50B61F3CCA615759EFE7, 9AAE3665AD2893E7DB41965D430A7230B826AC4580603F20102E21C19C15535F ] C:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ 0D893F8D145D3B125B0226727C243A69, B344A18C5D5324A891B6E2121EC375AFB9E83D4C59D64EDD2E63854ABEC5D734 ] C:\Windows\System32\security.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\security.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ F11A57E91FDAECFB41A5CB21EB1EBC8E, 904DA963F2274ADF521660E3131DAC781E59C6FAEB393E57802A3B5638C09283 ] C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dssenh.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ 012787CEB35505EB78DF82E0A0072888, FE082EF9F8462589F8C8BEEFB1D10AB06E1E3D6F4494CABF34097328C109C03E ] C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\browcli.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ C4BFE4B61086416B0529212F92BCE081, A5EE6FB81229885C7A4A4EF0A9C3E9EE9E7F85C1EDE9BEEE236EB0503093D8F3 ] C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\schedcli.dll - ok
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 [ 5EA9A0950F322BFA382AF277801C0307, A2C00A3E22A484A00620FF801E0B6EB475C9593C80AF321564E5A0DD2B1C38B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
14:33:46.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\wmipcima.dll - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ D9E21CBF9E6A87847AFFD39EA3FA28EE, B2AE0BBF907D4108DE3485E6059DF8D10C39707CD508A55A2D9627A66D01AE78 ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SearchProtocolHost.exe - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ D2A5B2B09F2AF5ED13BF494508B09788, 3FA04E84EC5A575E7804E44BA3BF1C4143E53C4ACF6C823CD029711529B0BE2C ] C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msshooks.dll - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ 49A3AD5CE578CD77F445F3D244AEAB2D, 1D200547C6277C4A878A9ADD94045F7ACCC583609985C592AAE9B9B9CA7B812A ] C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SearchFilterHost.exe - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ D44067027714CC58B8AB0AC38FDA1A0B, 56E96A58B5A53A68485F8D2F7BA286F2B174AB910BD45145258D48251F489F02 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 7
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreei.dll - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ E503E15C88B4BBDA3F6345E34FED3E92, 40C09CFBC7AAAE12BCAE32B5047E4A54DFB362434EBD5F54D8A5C8F6DBDA719A ] C:\Windows\System32\mssvp.dll
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mssvp.dll - ok
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 [ 8F4BB0CFECED925D440ABC2481278360, 0A87E7E1B38300E211F2ECA10BFB9831CF79B128DEB9D7AB0AA6A715197FF2DD ] C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll
14:33:46.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mapi32.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ 01E2855FB06C422E721D890AF201C2D7, 9CAA197D5CE95AABFC8C09EA2137E73C7A0EF37CE0459508C663F7B2D758E57F ] C:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ 701D9F5F3F21580936638D5C5F86B460, 2F187684F61C72AACF8274EA29B48DAAC6C8377F791843914AABF5DAB3760980 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ 148A733B93A2AC104280495DA09D3CC2, 443E46865090C610B84A82DB23DF8D1F22001FEA8B10F5619A10D25D7FEA29CC ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ 005247E3057BC5D5C3F8C6F886FFC10C, FCB27F89EC36856A4A225744CE5EE3A30CBC8A447868B165D95E8AB2C17F5671 ] C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIADAP.exe
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIADAP.exe - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ 9FE3ED67345F0FF829A4A53B90E09672, F70CD131DCF101B26CD55A57876DB3765B3E15C9D3A8B508FF041C91226EC504 ] C:\Windows\System32\loadperf.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\loadperf.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ B24450E38722F69F338533A36ECFFC29, B1516252A211F0D402F402D1E10821503533F674568F1A57BC6DA0DC507A3F5A ] C:\Windows\System32\RacEngn.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\RacEngn.dll - ok
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 [ AA61A7047E854A9E914FDD17C2F35675, F07AC1271BDB6346540ADC685DE25EE16B9F5C6655C716573421413114B7E074 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlceoledb30.dll
14:33:46.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sqlceoledb30.dll - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ 9C75CB8B98610F0CD85D99BB5876308B, 54F0449E8E44F5B47A6A087AFAC1A10CD19B6513D9846CB306EFFA576551AAE9 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlcese30.dll
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sqlcese30.dll - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ E5744D18C88737C6356D0A8D6D49D512, 4FF86DDF0BDCE0E4D73114CD027621C8FD48591992C3424CF77B354BB252EB26 ] C:\Windows\System32\sqlceqp30.dll
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sqlceqp30.dll - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ 41DF7355A5A907E2C1D7804EC028965D, 207BFEC939E7C017C4704BA76172EE2C954F485BA593BC1BC8C7666E78251861 ] C:\Windows\System32\wermgr.exe
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wermgr.exe - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ 8494E126F0B10180F3293AF861CE1F7A, 538B1F30423DB2398E611BC46C80150C090698E633BABF7362F7060DBF0C3064 ] C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dll - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ DDB88D0BB116D468B2B3EFBB6E3D6D06, AAF48B577885D37A63604E01D5190C1F36705B5E26C4231ABEE42E86F11EDEB0 ] C:\Windows\System32\aitagent.exe
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aitagent.exe - ok
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 [ 8FD0EC6EB52F9EFE15B7A605C827932C, 62E449589E1F082E8DE3FA4D775871E1C66A272E3BD1FE5CC33EEEB40351CD13 ] C:\Windows\System32\Defrag.exe
14:33:46.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Defrag.exe - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ AF84C72EE2E49DA2B13EF30DABA5B5CC, F33FC22C7B66D532808FE21E752A43DF0E30C1B85E0FCE31B4666EED0BA1A5F4 ] C:\Windows\System32\aepdu.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aepdu.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ E7FBBF3193E248EE05CBC9562810C44A, D894C492C63E20EC613D3D154FBD82DC5BC8C1A250DBDEA7DDA14BF407691968 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxshared.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sxshared.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ 1F137AC28556D4507F97F736B0AC7D45, F718A8661BE822E03AC31A4495F7F7BCD3F7685F97B44D81459F3F23ABF0E376 ] C:\Windows\System32\aeinv.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aeinv.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ A3FCC4F97551087D65F8FEE879FEF736, 000EA00FD2644531F38D215972C22FE2BCE5B01CF483071398053099A342BF74 ] C:\Windows\System32\tdh.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tdh.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ 3CEC7631A84943677AA8FA8EE5B6B43D, 32061DAC9ED6C1EBA3B367B18D0E965AEEC2DF635DCF794EC39D086D32503AC5 ] C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ 97B73CAED88D1D8021A8CA3F2605EF6A, FAA6078B76FB2B64B4FD9A4789466A61894F226745D5B9F90432692BFE9BAE90 ] C:\Windows\System32\defragproxy.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\defragproxy.dll - ok
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 [ 7A0F0B2F3FC4EFC08DBDDE5A51D2CDFD, A092FCA4655A3B1E08A3F00A738DA4E4F2A6F7ACA399CD8DA33A17B146634F99 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\ACE.dll
14:33:46.0425 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\ACE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ 7069000A8A384861BA6327689E4E8C51, 602938C03A2653D1F6B32FFB370203791217B29124307DC1C4300BD74CC9897C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUR.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ 4B68DEA38DF97FC5483E31E344F90CC2, 593ED0A8609CB20E71E3D37C8182B6DA7AC3EC201BDDCB04DCF9A964F6F6205C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlAR.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlAR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ 0A1D22A8277A56B0CDDCD49339A0E238, 3E725DCF9D086D7FC85D3914F59E66179E8ADD72DBB5C343E08FAE57998D289D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Mail\Outlook\x64\PDFMOutlook.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Mail\Outlook\x64\PDFMOutlook.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ E9210500CC6DCF6082B767C5274289A8, A868D1428F0D0BF291C863340E5AA0CF902E9B3C92D8C6379E8BB79A2FE8D607 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlNO.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlNO.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ E6CBB0279B298841A1E52F5F2D1F7214, 2030C2AF56944C5F8B7D9CF704F3CBDC7C6C37EFFA8169306901B1AA85576994 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\MPS.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\MPS.dll - ok
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 [ 1655E43D3DBA000394CF208E95EA2B02, B34CAFEB0DDA67F5B271E15B20E94DF4805058A37ADAD5DC3331E11FA612BC42 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100rus.dll
14:33:46.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100rus.dll - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ 8422F72DBB2F924C180ED5DC3BF2E14B, 1DC4F1B79C3735297FF713558F4B4D50E0E9132244000E9FC63F0805ADEE42B2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\STSLISTI.DLL
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\STSLISTI.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ E97070F9884854776D18E304CB4A33EE, D9C75459D7C8413AFE4B457CC9E5C3E8EC2EF17CF9FBDFD82AF29939E2C92FA0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_scsi\prl_scsi.sys
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_scsi\prl_scsi.sys - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ 6AED01B9E6B00741695F4602C8F3A6D5, D1D615B6C96570F56E2391FFA55AACA3EB9A8C8D4DFB12C97E01E3904EF6DEFB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\pdfsettings.dll
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\pdfsettings.dll - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ E16F6FA80A3C0C7A054F0904AD11DE8B, 5DBA79122EA03CBE365F0F6303BC0DD5178B641C14A3E162B133D1718EDEB898 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDE.dll
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ 5D21A898072494681D0FE3B7ECD17938, 3C376C932FCC0A52DC460DD5AEE3E84F481375154E77651C2033A3CA4D4C840C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_pv\amd64\prl_pv64.sys
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_pv\amd64\prl_pv64.sys - ok
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 [ 93ACCD56049DA767E4BAABDFD3853BE8, AD82DEA981E6C3A909A4F0FA5FADD59C1221013B8C55B44971FD04ECB301F7DD ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\fusion.dll
14:33:46.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\fusion.dll - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ 15B7225BBA691E4CF8A3D06238D46AE6, D9D10F3B6FF960373ECA79EA06383E9CAAEED5986C706967BF0A7B0714DE4FF2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ BC1AAD0E7766C66A252D6C13B7AA9344, 22CFF440DF951EE4C8727B1383AA4800B9818EF8C91E5B44D3B2F3B4DFBB1979 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSP.dll
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSP.dll - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ 3CA782FD5315681281EF79245B26ECCD, 0C91CEC62BF50BB136A2E996880A8BA684BB4619778F925348FAF33D9390B9C9 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUK.dll
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUK.dll - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ 4C5D603A632023BFDB8EDD4436882ABF, A4DEE8D555C06DD0288DF65B72108D79F6E03D878F51B239C0ACF2C4BA488AA0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE12\1033\MSOINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE12\1033\MSOINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ 124B56A8C3419D2E7E0AF7129411BD74, 3A8E12073E37343E15F260578C02203B0C5E277535E7EE43A3D73C0CA2F2DE04 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMEngine.dll
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMEngine.dll - ok
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 [ 361D4D77411D2FBA1DE48C9A6B913CAC, A9116D4F12C9A8D8BF7BB66221C3BA44FF5D0413E10922E8255BF5E687C1D7FA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FM20ENU.DLL
14:33:46.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\FM20ENU.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ 44EE19CB7DD5E5FD95C77FE9364DE004, 254E83FAD56AA1A1CBA3D5E0FC32509FEE82482F210E238E81F7D8B117A69B8C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100cht.dll
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100cht.dll - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ 301FACDB6E447344DBB55652E4A1EE7E, 52E2ED9539682AD4C4F4A93EFD60DC0E4C7AA09697FA10856B3AB9287DD05DCD ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlPO.dll
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlPO.dll - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ 4FD4A0FA28619EE90A8664307E7747A3, CE7FEF8694FD758EEA14181265BB9DC5EE97AD4268999F06214AC448E6034736 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlNO.dll
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlNO.dll - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ B85BDADDD29A32E518E12CBE20E05F3D, 05B610E401F1CCF456E9394F76FD76B3E5526371D269E5CBEA21C7E0426265E1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VBA\VBA6\1033\VBE6INTL.DLL
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VBA\VBA6\1033\VBE6INTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ 79F531EC39E5F91B7BFA2FA9AE063FF9, 878F9DEF1D26A835C6DBBB4FB775F5ED0559922FD779C2381D2DCA1175462A4C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMExcel.dll
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMExcel.dll - ok
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 [ 665F57A1CCA7A3887A1C5C6764DBEE46, 8476C77A358368B655F0374212E58C0C793F2A7F332F947DC62F89D99F5F0596 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE12\1033\xlsrvintl.dll
14:33:46.0488 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE12\1033\xlsrvintl.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ 44B7EF5E3E16D354D25A45C09A2570FA, 2CEBC143AB244E9F6D03CC868F7ED49984429C137ECF912EAEF2BB2B9544E67D ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUR.dll
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlUR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ 77EF47AC7B26A1AA55491AE0DA1B855D, F1AEFBCDF2553EF77EE65E826DF2631825D8B1909CCEC7AB47F36B912A51B178 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64\ADREGP.dll
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64\ADREGP.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ B7A14C1A300B5DDEB78A11532DADD555, 82EF9A928F82143E1B8BDB5D2559CCF7FC172F707790A71FEE462FCEC6968A6D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64\ADUIGP.dll
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64\ADUIGP.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ 1DD87EDBDACE6CE0F4D0BE7B4C9C32B0, 18AEA39A7B0BBCF8BA78160556AE1E33031245A5D4B2225B66B16FF751714E6F ] C:\Windows\System32\cmdvrt64.dll
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cmdvrt64.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ 55535BB875DE0DC156CC8585C1EB3E92, 7488D61A01C054BFE4B0318DB119AD9D2B3D132B6F1394C41BD5A57D6299DD20 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellExtentions\SharedHostAppsShExt.dll
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\ShellExtentions\SharedHostAppsShExt.dll - ok
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 [ A71BBA42658F23970A91CC2BA98FB76F, D6432679EAAF36F88014DE901C3CF52A3553FBF375F4C5DC06339E6335DF875E ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa2mux64.exe
14:33:46.0503 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa2mux64.exe - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ 44D4986CA4E7D64C59196E56B72175EF, B39D0447299B23EF86F41B2FB183A336FEF2233F6BB5CECF9050FA40BBE5BCD1 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa2rix64.exe
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa2rix64.exe - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ 1D20F7EE69B8127E82D3628B11E63AC9, DD4498DD4A6085C91D6F6C6C8F2A4D077E06CD4AC7AFF7C735B160E5ECA9DF70 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_memdev\amd64\prl_memdev.sys
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_memdev\amd64\prl_memdev.sys - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ F37F4C2563894108250AFEC13E255069, 3C51213FA15B875A3136FDCEAAD5DAD4E95DB1E1B07EE5607C7E3155A0CF2207 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlPL.dll
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlPL.dll - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ FFA2198A06269EE67FA1D1CBFFB31770, 643C664B85F0F9E52F9A681B825B543DE5DDACE64E320424B28231D437B51129 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\MSDesigners7\Resources\1033\MSDDSUI.DLL
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\MSDesigners7\Resources\1033\MSDDSUI.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ B1A8D6FDB009657E9366656D5A2E237F, B6431FF9792FF1685C063D7C3F83D27A446142CA7725B16F21BFA3B9AF068ED4 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbPrlFRN.dll
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbPrlFRN.dll - ok
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 [ C88E4595BD35BF136158CDCAF381E4CA, E479E35AE74F98433FC3D86D315C4FDA42693849964C9DA289D0E92988CDDC95 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\OMFCSAT.DLL
14:33:46.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\OMFCSAT.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ C086A0AA8C39CB2EA09EA967D433733E, 21688ED8DE2A5C9E95E25E750BD6D8A7BC5446172DAE69AF9DF96FEDA022FC7E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100chs.dll
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100chs.dll - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ 6447B1D0606C1F9819911871B237CE57, D5C8834E904A5B92015C373420F76671CD9F3E71472EB224B1A9D3D480A4B753 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlRU.dll
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlRU.dll - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ 10D6801C9CAB2D37E2B84A6701B0228C, 8AD1BB104167A2F10E818434E88B13C4051A370EBC6781CFD73AAAD9B0909633 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\HTMMINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\HTMMINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ A99884AEAC9C704600C6F5A44B3F7694, 54C711B8EC19AB39C881BA16AF97DFF6D1CD74C1E2FE6FF50EC51C466015AA6C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100ita.dll
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100ita.dll - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ 7B6FBD61D44161201F9F175C4E12D3D0, 0719DB102AF7E3EFDC7EE410C9E1E227162D6228945CFFCE879AD4AD4222B9E8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\ALRTINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\ALRTINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 [ 12EB7DFA9EF26CA8AC4074442D2A18BB, 3D8EC3E0024B103086728B54FD7EA7B5EFC2D3699A4D3FE0EF940F29E137CBCB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\PPINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\PPINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ CDDDEE8BDCC6BBA19B4F1CE57A29870B, 321E74420AE7034EB06BCC9E308715837347785C3BF11EF195CA40E723A2633D ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavscan.exe
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavscan.exe - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ 233D0C0F3CB0950357D453D9A25449E3, A49E26BE2BA4E546B8815E743E422B9D921EA822AE0B5F17E24951A53747D941 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavshell.dll
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cavshell.dll - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ 0AC6CDDC08818DC98D97519F61D6F60C, 0E60A5CD5CA04F9C25C9987099FB3849F7F2044DE4DA1B7E61CB59B7748CF6A9 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfpconfg.exe
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfpconfg.exe - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ B00F5797EEC55FEAF03E56011E6CE79A, 5A2BBB519067F51280C09A745881FD0E143926D76E8D1C81C0F9B9B61A7A1ECF ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisbf.exe
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisbf.exe - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ 92E4CDA6A0CE897008C54281B17E1BBD, 94987B3EC59346C2B72563EEB6EB313FEC43D270EE3C08D963953D74FF46564E ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisbfps.dll
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisbfps.dll - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ C93FB0BC0715D79D8E656019D5932091, A1B8866996B17E26A58BBAAAFB116DA7B54E50DC843B32ECC41E5866033DEE20 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisresc.dll
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cisresc.dll - ok
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 [ 42DF1707F0E56FDCDF75DFDD02AA7D56, 31A11F8650ED7509E3B6C9064FF1F05B5982E36521B4651A8A5BED741C27769C ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdaruns.dll
14:33:46.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdaruns.dll - ok
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 [ 205D415D6E9271E3B1C021B6FF2376F5, 18687EDBE7F5EF93C59FB7D90B952C1B0BF26C119D169645B2EE27D409432CD9 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdinstall.exe
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdinstall.exe - ok
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 [ D88251DF7C32726DF996EA40907B1B16, 86BBF93C2452A99B14BC7FD95326D72A3E5030BC8B7717D9DCE3721CF6E0399D ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdlogs.dll
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdlogs.dll - ok
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 [ B92205914DEDA689053AE00672BC2558, 4BE6DB905D52A0E83DD002CB9B315C6C670F2F5BC422ACCA139C638B8EF3FAF3 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdupd.exe
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdupd.exe - ok
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 [ E76195A6F314FD3EAC005A3EDA35B338, A597D2D6015D3F4AC8B929E4968DA21CFF322F1C145F6367AFCB1CA9D45A27C7 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdupdps.dll
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdupdps.dll - ok
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 [ A3574DCC6588D6E09E069D2BE61537EC, E9AA0DA9A6C6F22398C2555FA6AA24B2142791B7281E91973842A5E88A2815D4 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe
14:33:46.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ C56849DB3A1B02E0E8138F3B09265F14, 045AE42CFADD5E6E77621A409738690F9D16E1107E27D3E75F359DA6666C8537 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\msica.dll
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\msica.dll - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ 09AB66205F7D171F8BBDCF478111DC69, 30CF4D7B5FE2925E79F2B1DAE6D1A3FCCDA1893C9E9B869B1A4E339E65A5756E ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\recognizer.dll
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\recognizer.dll - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ 57D7426AF592B12CBD5508D8704F3362, B8882EEE0E80F54D860583CAD098BA270B7D56C593A1A0655C5EF1FCAFC10BA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDV.dll
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDV.dll - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ 1D1CA9758BBCCADF8CDDCB8A6DCB0CBC, 3CAD1FD2D4E5E6B63C6F373BC71C276E684A57A78DAE1165CD79244C6DCB423A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDE.dll
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ F4CD003E002B563FDA7FB9597A606A96, 130555DB600DA8F05678C5CE937D513D5F8E4D9A0999B00117BDC256DC1CDB37 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUK.dll
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUK.dll - ok
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 [ E34DF9613C8D24C5CB6F8DF8D74E5586, BFE4BC747262439F98A3B39FFF484D350A247143B7F7074BC78C2124798BE448 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmderd.sys
14:33:46.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmderd.sys - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ D8E4A9A691BBA24EE242A1FDDF6EBAA1, EC5D49D746DD1B7D8D403F577EB95EE59923BD8DCDBBFE65B4983EC2A33808D4 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdguard.sys
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdguard.sys - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ F6B424B925B67C306BAA85AC79F7A5CC, 910E86EDFD1750324C70167989DDFE17C9E061822039AE35D6F66113E32320D6 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdhlp.sys
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdhlp.sys - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ 7D3B8880385ACFA47174847983C4A7FA, CDD3AD80885C6D321C5DFDC8E83F3E673D5FB5A6A49CC45E343F630386D28662 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\inspect.sys
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\inspect.sys - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ A5E7B7EE28C94398022B071D10AD6D74, 1DFF36A7D00FB9A72AB9F9F27350B6FDC2F6CC236C0757BB9E1979579C1E47F1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_nettool.exe
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_nettool.exe - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ BB21453C6707A7B5DD9F727ED375F284, 8630D9B71A04BFCAD5ED15C11CBF88F2DE42ABFA458BC66963E6D0D207DC01C8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100fra.dll
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100fra.dll - ok
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 [ E36F10C01B6EC5150219577D11C44A34, DB32C1B2DEE47954AC2CF662CE491CA9A1361CA20AEE4901D392D967240C0D28 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\OFFICE10.DLL
14:33:46.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\OFFICE10.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 [ 22EF6AF2DB8CA5151BFC3BA8AD6E6A09, 69BC9927F9E2844C8B26F8A35E72B4306DD24382F2AB30A9F9D598CBDBF417F7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\GRINTL32.DLL
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\GRINTL32.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 [ 8C44C426EF76B6C62F1EE38DB2984A44, 0BC9133604397BF4FB2EFFD273595C65438E067F39D3970EF094A46D2457880C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_nettool_vista.exe
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_nettool_vista.exe - ok
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 [ 7A0573166DE1F754A824004419A0C5A0, 1AEA6B5670811A048760406D6E27D8714BFC5E438A11F2637CD85EFDE51FFD86 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\SIA\SharedIntApp.exe
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\SIA\SharedIntApp.exe - ok
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 [ DD2ED83F242A3EA642BE228C29761837, 95A8DD39D2322CE02079013F4E079123034F53FA4E1B182CA3310ACD65CF36A8 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDA.dll
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDA.dll - ok
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 [ F361605D13BACF96AB78020D51F23759, 06220ED0245B315ADDCD808860998EFC94D88014EFA651460356B914A537ECB6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\ARE.dll
14:33:46.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\ARE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ C097D95F6D2CE544F568A2FFE0E6A712, 41CFA2A5854449EA17BD8FBE2FB43A4822EC3D9A9385D5A07B80CF0BBDBF2178 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSWBCLNG.DLL
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSWBCLNG.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ C272BFD418D3398A9F18E4A764F00629, 6921CAA77CCA8A573ACA1057F1D39A1B9DBDA068CB147633B09C47E7681C1D5B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC42ENU.DLL
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC42ENU.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ 05144E9D4768C8A9AE823BD40A920222, D37BCA8E118666A9A19F95B774F9520CDF06368E01690BC0331C435FFCDA87D5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\ImpCommWord.dll
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\ImpCommWord.dll - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ 207E9D944D707D74484F45FB7526DB4F, 9342790A48B58E984C074600B29109FEA66477722EB14D28CBFD50712F055B5F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AXE8SharedExpat.dll
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AXE8SharedExpat.dll - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ 2C106522CAD5B2D243AB1BE4A1A0F33D, 6662C04F8BEB1B80874C50EAAD851612D3E5AF1618F9EADB177FD2073B16D532 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\HTMQINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\HTMQINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 [ 68313CDD07631A1A3C094F45F939A5D3, 3BF1C376BC6EE64AC72B338A1D7FE2F041109C967871E4F3E98971FC4074CFD7 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa.exe
14:33:46.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsa.exe - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ D506D81C594EB900CB96869D40F51490, 057FA0589D7687A2783251B72E89B97F0297E1A20C692E3FCE76042330BCE1AA ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsacli.exe
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\mbsacli.exe - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ E22888F963C759381C4D89413A1598D2, C5258F95B9AD39789A4ACD32CA3C39E753D454C2E29F034C1DB6B32010968032 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\serversecure.dll
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\serversecure.dll - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ A2529551BC999AAD3CFB682AF546AE9D, 6F406EA8F2D19EBBDF8D8C3057210A230D01DD06D80F3EF322F874583105B5C1 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\wusscan.dll
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\wusscan.dll - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ DB234E576D4A0A9BF5266D3BF5AAF3E4, 335473136C4472E48ECB2D872D2C4963BF3E91309561FC3864BAC6FFF9D55503 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\xmldb.dll
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2\xmldb.dll - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ 69FAF35D76F35CC4ADB4A163DAA3F3CF, 2FDF3FEF1C7DD2F733FFB2C13965965AD36D895D770061C7FF9072E09A0E8DD0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_net_inst.exe
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_net_inst.exe - ok
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 [ AB500CD6365158871B74C65E640F1F7C, 04E781093D0682B9BE4783C344013B85F9D784281C7F3E2990F2553745CF63C1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_net_install.dll
14:33:46.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_net_install.dll - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ 63E5CF5C604279F9EDB57E08E23E7EFF, 135104204C696FA36C8E55C78CDED011877F758B4DB8AD0DF03EE270DC2CF184 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlCA.dll
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlCA.dll - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ E36F10C01B6EC5150219577D11C44A34, DB32C1B2DEE47954AC2CF662CE491CA9A1361CA20AEE4901D392D967240C0D28 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\AUTOSHAP\AUTOSHAP.DLL
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\AUTOSHAP\AUTOSHAP.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ 62FB4C76B5753DC2C060CA02AFE894FB, 27404F50B60504B58DE24F057459C70EE9B8C30DF7DEB7E96A2958511F21F29C ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlCA.dll
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlCA.dll - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ AF950C91E328D72BFB2C67FA53988203, E6C21AC31CC78096949E39EE520B92410112E5E9B308295F17A8AC53C0DA1473 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\XLINTL32.DLL
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\XLINTL32.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ E36F10C01B6EC5150219577D11C44A34, DB32C1B2DEE47954AC2CF662CE491CA9A1361CA20AEE4901D392D967240C0D28 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\BULLETS\BULLETS.DLL
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\BULLETS\BULLETS.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 [ 6EFF7D5FDD0B76EB976123AFC6943502, D03DE5FD58D338A30C2A07BAA31F4F4BE8582C170876A93F4DA21BAEC18EDA8C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Visual Database Tools\1033\VDT70UI.DLL
14:33:46.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Visual Database Tools\1033\VDT70UI.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ F1E736B0F6014BFEF63A81EAB8A44D6B, 487C9701565F54F1EAF280E97C40784B6EE1D977FF7D114801A1BBF754A3BD6D ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSP.dll
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSP.dll - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 055EAFD7C0623B5D9923947B9D02A447, 33FA1DFAB228F88104D6A04BEDF6CC30B1C90509E9F8EBD7D68C17A084E71B6A ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlBE.dll
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlBE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 43DBAA7694893258AA07A807721407B3, EA7C6636FC2B2A6892D17A26059333582700F91328F27686E6DAEDA89BBA8FBF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Folders\1033\MSOSVINT.DLL
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Folders\1033\MSOSVINT.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 7438BE9AE831F2D3E3C4D57E709CED32, 3148B8CAB7879F23ED92CCA265F411BBC1C12358DF3D057BF7B987816A75FAA1 ] C:\Windows\System32\cmdkbd64.dll
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\cmdkbd64.dll - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 77C7B87F4CF25247FB71D188A9EAC503, 05905600F9FA5CDB8F31B16C4ECED7E76AED5E5FE59E3E676FB79EF309E23969 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUS.dll
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlUS.dll - ok
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 [ 432F2102A3019927B252173FC23B66E6, 3B112E8A9C731C87399D551B2C6C2E2521A0C2B0876B0C5F41E47D52422A5544 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_eth5\amd64\prl_eth5.sys
14:33:46.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_eth5\amd64\prl_eth5.sys - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ 6F6370586CF9BAE199EB70336F90087C, FB755574D88EED0A114A520E3A6C423ED0A2FE0C1766C15244102354B2732A92 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\WWINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\WWINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ 322841F39CC3E70C8F1B430B5E7ED621, C254BF5E976BEC12420E9B2DB859A7DAE56A54E7059F761C8CC177F5C0E73769 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlFI.dll
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlFI.dll - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ 7045B00C8CE1B337E4C9C32FDF1FBB85, 58751384202F9562D39BACA99FC0EF271A5C27D1FF0D21F01240F154224A55E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlBE.dll
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlBE.dll - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ AD147C1D11DFC485D9DE9C10A64AC902, 0F78EDCCC1261EA781A72B5EF657B780D95B9862742B17B4F0323301C3229B70 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_va\amd64\prl_vamp.sys
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_va\amd64\prl_vamp.sys - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ 4CCB2A05A5AF57F1699C86C3B1990CEB, DF0718792A4DDE526790B63BD9E5C0B0A3501FC493007561A3FCC83438018C96 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlFR.dll
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlFR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 [ F119207ED49D9C62069FB0D08B7161EB, 9DDA56C4EA9423C342656586F0CBE9922B0941F2C68B0A044330428CE5B2BA30 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlFI.dll
14:33:46.0691 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlFI.dll - ok
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 [ CCAD47077EA6567BD8E9467489D7131F, 07D796B71D8EE4BE180714A99A7816540759CAB3A9353AC7C839E3CCC6A6D112 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlFR.dll
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlFR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 [ FFBC1D27E1B7CC47E1035EC775AA0386, 1A6B6254878092A38F3A564E22207D02BAB4D40AE28ACDBC53EEEE56BC1F642B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Common\X64\PDFMakerAPI.dll
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Common\X64\PDFMakerAPI.dll - ok
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 [ 21E61B275A5B422D7201084C83E09717, 02E5EBF64B3D65F130E3C0369C52EA7D2D6F41EFEDAD46AFFBC0B5D8850EA883 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Adist64.dll
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Adist64.dll - ok
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 [ 628F3C0A9D190033F8B6F02C11F5F8EC, D9D5EADA430EE196DFE44039E534B7A1C778954FA9B191BCD16EC65A6D09A7A8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\sha_micro_app.exe
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\sha_micro_app.exe - ok
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 [ C6CD46ED0AD199BA9ADCE10CD7B11E2A, BB6619910CA31174C9E9594498D03F87458DB22E491E2706671BFF8BFE616D96 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_newsid.exe
14:33:46.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Applications\prl_newsid.exe - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ B370BEF39A3665A33BD82B614FFBF361, A9F818F65074355E9376F9519B6846333B395D9B2D884D8D15F8D2F4991B860A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VC\msdia90.dll
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VC\msdia90.dll - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ 4DF6B4199CD8661E3FAD762CAF9B2E56, 3B53D429CF84ABDC36A39FBA6A0AFB2A838E35D4515BD377503A6B6E63AAC982 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Common\X64\AdobePDFMakerX.dll
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Common\X64\AdobePDFMakerX.dll - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ 44E92113483B248AAEBAD20C3598F9F8, 9A35517118999EA5E8E33FF3C2DB6379613FA3C298D82197D007CEB0CF7A88A6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\pdfport.dll
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\pdfport.dll - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ C881FC711246570337611C1195CE3F11, 18B2461634091F9DAAB0E7B8B980DB1D2CA970A5A6FD472A2C3264F7167067A4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\DW\1033\DWINTL20.DLL
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\DW\1033\DWINTL20.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ 0BFC74F778AB5F87EFC48B81557E53FA, 3F79F5A6CA82099E31E13E080F61AAA8BE7023EAF810C6CF822F2EA4642A14F9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\msxml5r.dll
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\msxml5r.dll - ok
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 [ A22B21B09E3FE5EEFB42A5F91F3ED9B1, 94F4596E5D1D81DD82EA8762889FCA24FB526AE5CE36E5968202D2C5662BBB86 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AdobePDFL.dll
14:33:46.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AdobePDFL.dll - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ 6C455BCC92EC22F758E9E1FF6DDC6210, E68D1F283E83149196E8AD5DAC73FABE9B6ACCB1647E84242C07C7B5A3744DDD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_dd\amd64\prl_kmdd.sys
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_dd\amd64\prl_kmdd.sys - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ F4109D006DA3F7F8F28839F32E363E72, 164B3FB09DB6DAE3838CDAEE47CA39312A398F9091FD6FCEEA7DD9C20090009B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_tg\amd64\prl_tg.sys
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_tg\amd64\prl_tg.sys - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ F4B06758728DAEB3460737263A41C23B, AAD83531FA40ED6471E012744DFE5141DB3B844A650CE73266A458EA7F350E0B ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlRU.dll
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlRU.dll - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ 16C5C6544DB6FE3B9A979F97479DD311, 63422140AE147D6845F7E559C612E9E52A1286832CB4EDB5609007954F373886 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlIT.dll
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlIT.dll - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ 25E94508A167DABE2E97F09AE24A46EB, EEE88575ED39E89121668F2849AC15069F276C32C0337C468A06742CECBE3203 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlAR.dll
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlAR.dll - ok
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 [ C123D11A220E7AB7D929DABD64143504, F2872181196622E367DF8C29762A478435F400CDF060A1EF3B1A904F80EF65E9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_wmouse_watcher.dll
14:33:46.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_wmouse_watcher.dll - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ 9F9336B6213884FCA67432ABB897B446, E27AC772AF77436A7D715BF47342A08CD047BF3760E276C16934BF8E9A737852 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_sound\amd64\prl_sound.sys
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_sound\amd64\prl_sound.sys - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ A77DC55AAF8157C199A9E9BD47EBD7DE, F0AA13291F056C09108BF94F67F8CF2E4A7340A6531246D686A2F0E21A415845 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDU.dll
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDU.dll - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ B4E91C857C886C8731F7969D9A85665D, 7F3E218C1BF7BB0F00885AFEC8ED60C8EDD48A73622FEB2FCE7CB282AF1BE900 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100esn.dll
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100esn.dll - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ DC3A4E8B212F6D60DE3E21B6AE34EA24, 473879057BF79B1B795D4A3F5790F39B2F97132FD788172840ACC4937B5C7336 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSOAUTUI.DLL
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSOAUTUI.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ 1664E4EDEF32AE40B3B6DBB55AE4FAA1, FBA489AE60E39F33E29287ABB5BF1822C05248CA44BABE823FCC1EC83A851577 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_time\amd64\prl_time.sys
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_time\amd64\prl_time.sys - ok
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 [ E44BCC3844C40EB39691A5C0439099DE, 6F959BF0037DAE6AC24FB380E4CF95FF43B877D4F720C9FAB07C0171B5A97DEB ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDA.dll
14:33:46.0753 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDA.dll - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ 3EC4D1BA4721E9C10EF9BB22F761C886, E54481ACF3A5629BE92835E6FA13E04C01E0BA99184A21D9576DAB5A48FD2276 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\ACWIZRC.DLL
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\ACWIZRC.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ 4BB0F47001A1B35F87F7A40C285518DF, 30DAAB87E15D26F9D662DC4931114B48761D9D1A7C73179B9B30B10637ED36EC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSAIN.DLL
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSAIN.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ D8F92840E3DDBBA7BA9F5CBECDC4E879, D24245F78D9F85BF12DFBF50AAF8E8C50260E5A5B562EE8354EBCAB7656ADEA0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDU.dll
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlDU.dll - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ 9137B268329EE06B4F89D7C85B95D1EF, CC6937317366327B1E40562FEE49707CDF4A79F3C607FEAE8E9E77155A50CD06 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSW.dll
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSW.dll - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ D299E0956A24AF192FE9366961FDE90C, 646166C774BBBDB37E4BA5DCE581EBB2DCE45F13EB8BA12C1E491F1F5BD112F9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_strg\amd64\prl_strg.sys
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_strg\amd64\prl_strg.sys - ok
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 [ 76022ED341931C473D2DFB27D56E37FD, 0C7637E3AE7E2C429807194C470A1E7BD98AE02D67D543380367F142CF08173A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100jpn.dll
14:33:46.0769 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100jpn.dll - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ D952811D57DAECBCDABA93DB2F915EFB, 4686EB6AD38C946D76974A2D302773FC7A59C5617FB040B145E12538BD9D8F5B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\OISINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\OISINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ 060ACC8635C90656327E75DBCD70454E, B727A39D311A63F6B7658F707D4E886FBB8600D5633F3F385A2D032CF9BD3B66 ] C:\Windows\System32\prl_mapi.dll
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\prl_mapi.dll - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ 516B9948C0864ABC40E657398577BDCD, A1D37EBCDF2B7E4617DB0CDD2917495B8F08326167F5D5D2369BA43C2F744F2E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSRECR40.DLL
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSRECR40.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ 5EAC6A93A95AF78DB646EC1257A14100, F6849DB7D4A6E640EC0C09AB9055118B76084DC1415A64E237226BCA57D5E770 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSZ.dll
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlSZ.dll - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ F73A313C28B7007EFD45926B9B3C204D, CE68A4FF03EA5F30F58403D2BAAD86DA46535BB8B4AE7C484A92D3471DCE4D7B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\MODI\11.0\1033\MSPFLTRS.DLL
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\MODI\11.0\1033\MSPFLTRS.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 [ 16BF8E27B532047F86CD99C8F70CD4F8, C49ECE8F1E18BB2A9291E6A81E4A1381273203D85FEE34FF44211099EE4330F9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AGM.dll
14:33:46.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AGM.dll - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ BC1B266DB6685A78F15BF0234F5D65FD, 53B4DF06D8B8D222D77DC74F0B879344C414090B4BBF7D714E4132DECE8EBF16 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\XLINTL32.DLL
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\XLINTL32.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ 4BC13E0298D1ADDBA09A83B0B72C8229, 56B3EE90C03A87542034BBDF62A4A5AE5C44436D995665BF6518672F57630ABA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\64BitMAPIBroker.exe
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\64BitMAPIBroker.exe - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ 1AC65851CCC0C230DFAB247C55FC4D24, 98E88B5CA7FD92522BB64C0164AC60E884BE1CB3F79E12DF663DD434D467CF42 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\PPINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\PPINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ 12DEDB735FB569782D86B0BF2EDA208F, AA1308E414B5BA4B7D6446532666E1AC261C2A72035E522A5E37E0DAC5DEFD81 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMOfficeAddin.dll
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMOfficeAddin.dll - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ F2370D629ADC0F2526D029CCAC21BB83, 20EA73B8F03308F95EBAC889F54A91D59D5FB88531CE1B49704615F008D58E3F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\11\1033\OWCI11.DLL
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\11\1033\OWCI11.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 [ C539B996C1396502B4B76DECE0209049, 1881CF0FB98AF4DA4867F75C72969AAD03971F22C68573F6A246563EAE68EEB5 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlPO.dll
14:33:46.0800 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlPO.dll - ok
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 [ 6580309ECA158232C4C4DD9CDD4573FB, 946AD4FFFD1F7539A40490A1E16F4942B065ADC1E3387B7535CFD2B9A16A4193 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\XLLEX.DLL
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\XLLEX.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 [ 3CFEDCC3BCD2E20FAB6B6829FEE18A11, C0C0450C8C9C40163407B04DFA414970B05AF5EFC5ED6D1CA1CA4007D6B28B2A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\PPVWINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\PPVWINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 [ FF1C86DDF19E47398D473438AC14C986, C7928198D2268814034AB47DBA4CE42040D5D4E9C61EAFAF0C39596438BBE896 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\10\1033\OWCI10.DLL
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\10\1033\OWCI10.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 [ D415CEED5CB5D9FB9AE63A66E489D322, CC17AAFF69052A2FA4829AC636CAC68BDB534C8E9BAE09F860312AC9B0F9D8B2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordcnvr.dll
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordcnvr.dll - ok
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 [ 0D7557A717008F3D19AE25C63CC094E5, FC8AAAB6AC02B4829BF386B74DEFF2410A2B6E29301915B8419FDA441DAF9412 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\JP2KLib.dll
14:33:46.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\JP2KLib.dll - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ 66C8CC60908B9F7CD09B50C116591FE0, 6FC0017BFDDF6BB9579F520F053D4D11CDD365030291830AD60BAC947B5B4E4E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\PrintInf64.exe
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\PrintInf64.exe - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ 5C629219ADDC9BB4319E72D18C872E2E, 6A3E4ADF865239519181B4F481F667F33492AD6DECC3002EF6D2456C6CE07315 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\CoolType.dll
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\CoolType.dll - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ E36F10C01B6EC5150219577D11C44A34, DB32C1B2DEE47954AC2CF662CE491CA9A1361CA20AEE4901D392D967240C0D28 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\LINES\LINES.DLL
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\OFFICE11\LINES\LINES.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ EC928334CF57C82F318F2FAC53D5A51A, 2E5512AF7740E3F012036FA2A217F1E0F85FDEB2F63A46767908F8A27E191635 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_mouf\amd64\prl_mouf.sys
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_mouf\amd64\prl_mouf.sys - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ 3949BC8A97137189F29E2143544561C5, FB4CA2AAD238BCCC343AEE0193C7498625BAC833C5881458BC46D84A2536031F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\BIBUtils.dll
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\BIBUtils.dll - ok
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 [ C45B1E08DA15A45369B9CE007732EF0E, 9B108C004DCEE27CC4B6B30327602882827B93586400E0B07FC3CEDDBF761BC6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_vss_provider.dll
14:33:46.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_vss_provider.dll - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ BBF8782C834372D50599272E1761ABF4, 4CC94DD1764AD4B6EADA16B98C4F108B7BE0FD622CEE573B91CA9EA8CC5829BB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Smart Tag\1033\STINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Smart Tag\1033\STINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ 377FB9F3EEEA1D927FB20B93D6D4C453, 28DB5657624D1F362A4FC1F1FEFE9E98AB0531E9EBA1919C229830CA9F99E3F6 ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlPL.dll
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlPL.dll - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ ECA6624EFEBBE2C0C320AC942620C404, 2BF46F1536CE621801FC621FABBE59F32AD856AA8AE085EB6E4469885C171DA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100deu.dll
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100deu.dll - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ 808E8164B64491CECCF6680DE3BF736B, FF5219C757A38AB5E057B94B5CCD63E1084C49D76D917F8986C4B0556C1D7862 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\CAGCAT10\CAGCAT10.DLL
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\CAGCAT10\CAGCAT10.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ D213A1970A4A47C7373CBD8B8867627F, 02A37B1834C09CD7A81BC436289181D40E224DC1246EC5DC468ECADCE063881D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\MSOINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\1033\MSOINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 [ 0A2D4E5CBA2618B22640C286FA3FA162, 4502DD5CB6A230F7E1E16B1E414F882D1392848E85115595317B7743B08B1561 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Designer 9.0\icudt36.dll
14:33:46.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Designer 9.0\icudt36.dll - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ D333B561D35643B2411024099ADF9817, F45844E5347E32D561EA0D0973CE8E588FC56D46172998805A649539EA6B337D ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDV.dll
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlDV.dll - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ ECFFF2DFFBB1CAE3A00CB2AB9BFF8CEF, B600A9BD1A5871C3307B59299CFCDB2865231C8C465F7D1D0B7DFFC1957CFB85 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71CHS.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71CHS.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ 34A892CABFE500BD87FFB9EBBD4C92C7, 94A04C952AE6CA2F48B2708C858E1E7D056B369F1675FC84B22675488C7F0ED0 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71CHT.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71CHT.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ C94D9D5B96D385586063093BAAD8F206, 59E03E55EAF6EC6EC809416609A3DAE6D9CD4830814594BCCE901BDF51A0BD80 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71DEU.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71DEU.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ 3A52FCD03C1C6DFBD82D19CD0625EFD1, 38BEF48996234C63F158A12582C4972EFFFE8B7FA535BD6AE67EFB9045792E68 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ESP.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ESP.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ E1F8293B0CDD3FEBD80A4879CA53B771, 2944F04075B9470AEFB2CF77911D0E6C78B3433FC74E843557702C7BA7873EA1 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71FRA.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71FRA.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 [ BA14D19B7C983C5863601D95EA473FD2, D54C4B3C2C820821D3E25BE683F6A7E6679978C4E4858B7508018495F0F02D83 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ITA.DLL
14:33:46.0863 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71ITA.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ C3CA0BF342DD90C9012C77BCFFD9D43D, E2441CFCC5B11A5877EA89BE8657C437259D58029CD7546F34646424B935A8B2 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71JPN.DLL
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71JPN.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ E52CFBBD496A531075998B81E51D49CA, 44C329D0764B5BAA6E1FD3D2692AD8CBB954BDDFB172369896AF984E4324C5BA ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71KOR.DLL
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MFC71KOR.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ 542716EAA688158866B29D8D0911CC4E, 2CF3EF058747E2AC5F8FC7AC6F03A8F9970F8F347702521C3D8984805EB9BE40 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMPowerPoint.dll
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMPowerPoint.dll - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ 69A33671D8B43E058F4779524E54454E, 685193D15F9F341266C87E2A80458C3AC0884D801D3D920BE9574FD27F4C692F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSTINTL.DLL
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\MSTINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ 0E970EB249015AA3FAD2E42B4407D780, 19FE9837E01DDDBABCA7BCE01D0325F4A7AC8BF2DEA993DAE18CD7F0C3295CEF ] C:\Windows\System32\KbPrlFRN.dll
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbPrlFRN.dll - ok
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 [ AD3165A0B541D8A2AF9A622484BB1525, 680ABF56D82E178F678A1E8061B3692C4BBEAD6469C362DFF3D76E9348511114 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\BIB.dll
14:33:46.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\BIB.dll - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ 204420BE07F5FB935152B0C04D4F0226, 73DC35A56B220BB9F0F6157A59CC89B8BAABBB13B7E1E7C3F0A5106006FE707B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMWord.dll
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\PDFMaker\Office\x64\PDFMWord.dll - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ 7AC69511C8FAF37E7F86CBF72B29B6E7, 3DA5A615458E9A7AC960AA1EBD11377EDD65486246D167CD429FEBEEF8B222F0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AdobeXMP.dll
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\x64\AdobeXMP.dll - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ 06E43A5C297D29D0AEA44335214E7EA3, EAAC194682FD52E4DCC1A7D3700F388A63CC4BB73608B92B8CA886518B07EDA3 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlIT.dll
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\KbdPrlIT.dll - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ 2FD13E0CCBB53D7F253458DB851F2BF5, 0540EECC6072B8D291CF80A1AF868E04D3A0C6B5004CDC8469762E179DC39267 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64Vista\ADOBEPDFUI.DLL
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64Vista\ADOBEPDFUI.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ 3D38DDEE40B9CAA22A852CD5B85BB2E1, 1C5F275E26072BEBD896790DEDE17A50F2E7BC708DD769214602D9716B9AD23F ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSZ.dll
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSZ.dll - ok
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 [ B90464F27C6BC1F2AFFCB4E41B3631E6, F1A976BAAD186773831370E53F411034C8ACBB8FDAE85222420C5BEFA4B429C2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_va\amd64\prl_vadd.dll
14:33:46.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_va\amd64\prl_vadd.dll - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ 222BE89E34F4BB9059B7587074C5F88B, 0F0E518D6B12111ED847B2F62929799D2754F6F45B21977F8929842A2CEC471E ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100kor.dll
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mfc100kor.dll - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ CBDEB90288BE06FA883193CE1D18AF15, 7E4F54E473685F6D2488854C81ED593EE747E3FACAC6F358DB39FA15F1119478 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\wow_helper.exe
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\wow_helper.exe - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ 1C550AF6C2EE2B1331C1D4B154DB7934, 6185CAC4F7929B8DF7B506842AE13D733668A68B2D93F54787724DFB7000AEEF ] C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSW.dll
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\KbdPrlSW.dll - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ 7064FF3A7F8B5471D7ED481C85A21D92, E40E4BD9DB6A59C8A8BEDE8F03AD9F12575FF446C0B514CFAD0E84181C3DA202 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\icudt40.dll
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\icudt40.dll - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ 50242F9F2190BA3D78FFA07FD2F8943A, AA352B72AD5CD21E00642CAE3B3E40A4C05D4D6B73801A38F5B9596E64E9FE6C ] C:\Windows\System32\prl_credential_provider.dll
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\prl_credential_provider.dll - ok
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 [ E61F33EED11D1609818F0D4C7134FDFE, F1419C343CFC59CD9A8F8C3E62890DAF565A2EAE49EA8C8FD1F4EA0B0F5903D2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat Elements\ContextMenu64.dll
14:33:46.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat Elements\ContextMenu64.dll - ok
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 [ 57313A7B2FFD080A2694BA24BAC5723E, E5D5BC12399AD6D19D51CD9BD40E53A8A2E6B1D6907443553709B66B93C6EBF5 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\virtkiosk.exe
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\virtkiosk.exe - ok
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 [ 1D8C472A9C073F158A8E4CAD9A2BDF64, 66B2902ABD46F41034BDF81452DC3A98059C57A6B4F9FDBE82D808F14BE035A6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_fs\amd64\prl_fs.sys
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_fs\amd64\prl_fs.sys - ok
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 [ B91BAB2B9086CF4B15DA08AA139C1A2F, B4094B9EE06FFD6B577BC0CD3E8BE7322CA7D2986C7F66F4649D07A193FF07E2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64Vista\ADOBEPDF.DLL
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Xtras\AdobePDF\AMD64Vista\ADOBEPDF.DLL - ok
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 [ A07DA72ED77A328F4CE05BDE821E568E, E3B34F6B6BEA53EABED13456EBC080C11A31530FA0E2D35B14BEEC96DC939559 ] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\7za.dll
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\7za.dll - ok
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 [ E6C60E153524E8C18E06C643B11D5AD3, 834FAEB4AE15C3F197816B0CEF7A45FE361FBDB9ED958C81584ED15751A9AE91 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe
14:33:46.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 1679DEE730DE1A5CEA61402014DF07FD, 5100969106386FA4E4FFDCAB004A53346593D020F0CB5224C1A511E8CBFA4990 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1025.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1025.dll - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 4A9BE4C83FB28D264664F94F0F5EDE23, 91E5E826AF31772099A30D7CACBEB5ADF1841CFC4FCA6DA927BBE214326FB362 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1026.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1026.dll - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 77D65BBA20E6F1F08D4FEB148DC7430A, EC89DCAB7D0F4790218D98913C84651BA60A70BF6A9E422BF2491C8182DD8040 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1027.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1027.dll - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 8DCFA68E4146CAA01C213ABEAA295F18, 15F966B2A4E0138ABBAB8C3169F1EE72D3EBCEB42855F3A3C9F89116F1C60D8F ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1028.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1028.dll - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 14F2F0DAFA13E06A026290946E9DEC0F, 3C87C8CC3D7EF940FF21D97797CA42DE8F59799DC9580962A4C3734858CE8A15 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1029.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1029.dll - ok
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 [ 650AD906E4B4E554692E98DE70519F11, DD8B00051C72941E6CEB4134CC50E214173D6E5C97D484C25CC37FD651AFC0EB ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1030.dll
14:33:46.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1030.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ DDC8352C75C17E58024FAF962C93CED5, 0F534CDB301D895AAA8E0235F27F9912F3F449C69A8E70B9013BDF5D9C2B18B2 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1031.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1031.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ 9AACBD651C05D63F1CC0808729D52E84, 10C1AD915CFD946DFB9A2F91D1E4F369BAD60C89C0EC790818E94832B38DC333 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1032.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1032.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ FC8622E753B926DDAD4D82FBD87BE622, B380DC88EB0CDB92E41347FEC4813471B0461936DBE60E49BF16F1E9B378A7B9 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1034.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1034.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ BB3BBBBB1B3D4FA4ACFF008C34CAB852, A94A7FB3E97116798D3D32A68E704C68FAC3C96A4027A5F6F59F0D14F58D3155 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1035.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 8
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1035.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ 1B0D9E28707F2732ACA9E27424AE2EB7, 95D356C05846EB805356DDD8B4708EBAF87BFEDA400B80553A2A0E5673FC78B7 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1036.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1036.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ 8C4DCE49202DB55A1C6156A91057329C, 84B66F08E13FAB3C61090A866C25582DF24DE10D84699565CF8033503AE3CFD3 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1037.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1037.dll - ok
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 [ 0BEDC0D55CFB9FB048027D1AA4AFD529, B160A085980175AED832187F629120C56442A0DA1F6D96EA9E544BCC37B33805 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1038.dll
14:33:46.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1038.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ B47BFB50AA4D7858D55A1C6232A36C50, 358A0BA04907677F6FF3C2CD2AEB89A555926F0871497236F2C5BF03C8C953FD ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1040.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1040.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ 5059384BC2EAE5E3672A2FCB78DFABAE, 4579B493B966A83DEA28C2C657D9298E9E50ECC9D200EC6292159A1FFA2A0592 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1041.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1041.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ 7F80A52D876E908820170B6A53EC7217, 231D15F7FB17EF8CEBC019E2B1BFB5133D2427948D0CC8C2646E1069CBABCB7D ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1042.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1042.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ B98EEDAF2CE35C334E2C5D1AEE103828, 953B8A59EB98A7FCA066D03B7D12162E1DAC18B48A16AC22DFC027F01E2F5F15 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1043.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1043.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ 12B19F92E52D67D0D07BDB895F6EEB49, AEF5F92FF5519D2647779AEC802377ADB1FD6F9712900ADB2DAEC1B62F4BCA36 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1044.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1044.dll - ok
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 [ 5607E446B8BDD2877A9B45D5883814FD, 795B7C5A1EDDEA8388D6F425F33011DF764EC9544FBFCF9A249FDBBFB7CBEBE3 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1045.dll
14:33:46.0972 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1045.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ 6C1D7A5180E3BE799B34DE5367E8381B, FB41393189D151FF6AEB9AA4717B49F3FEFF6A8789AF329D97980B7FD0800E46 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1046.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1046.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ 5042F79EE1664D994E5C33C1C5816473, 4C6C49B7CB599A1C0C1605805FBAD8A6203C7EDE936141FC3E6808C25C833281 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1048.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1048.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ D348AB5DD920D82111357B0D63C255A6, FD1C0F219AF9D2D9558D4B3302A7B66C5E0F0F87021EAE4632D19075ADC3FB57 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1049.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1049.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ 879E2453BAE08641FE15AE26C9E4CC92, DCB9F3DF317D47F0549E5F623403A9B53AD00B720EC2DAD2D15C5F149BCC0245 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1050.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1050.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ 9D290E9445360B44AFBCAD3C6BCD5847, E70B9918DC3BC7B913A9D4C3BA7F50A2B1459A15AE09301F59ED22040C0222F8 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1051.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1051.dll - ok
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 [ D599D2C206639F38308B96642B7A3F78, 86BE02555393C743802DF1245A6FAF5CDA9F3F7ABBAA94B0C2F0B9FF85752702 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1052.dll
14:33:46.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1052.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ 91D4DBCBAE8B8DBE7ABA423AEDC294D4, 217C936643A4496BE7E73A3D077518C3BEA998EEA40D8E103C1E596B6603D33A ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1053.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1053.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ C479DF1C5C67E6CECD4808814801847E, D3A611C938CB4ED428F9D72732149BF33458B78751492BF346C286C6A3F1C35E ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1055.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1055.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ 554895640A4E656BDAECE63BAF40CA3D, 6192F5B478DBA15FF6B282DDC6F63A6F1EF0361A706215AB671DEE75CC292B79 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1057.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1057.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ AC0E7F18338A7C8E90F6B26981FB5D3D, 7A7567959771E54CA4224D324158EB909415463AD0C03E384DA77612FF5B9379 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1058.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1058.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ DBB4C6BBA170FAFDAA9E440EE8FA0710, 04B35A6C6E11298396DB4AAF560CDE7399882E0B4A6C974D10C771E948870B41 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1059.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1059.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ 0C3A739C00363B5F662C5A7CAE792559, 94664DAD84D368C7119232A021AE69D87742BFAB2B7839111CE5AA8EB9CE5580 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1060.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1060.dll - ok
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 [ C3156B826BA58AF34159D043CBE2BA08, 92E447A8A7B91073D5191CA0A05E5F4C1B39A369D2569754E96C2712D38CE5D3 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1061.dll
14:33:47.0003 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1061.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ 4FF9562EE9E63E9CDAA911FBA1387796, 2059FEE80A166C9B3DA4CC154D5313CB6C3E1A2D94EB5CB42E6474BCC11AE69C ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1062.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1062.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ A7D4EFB75C275AA32E695009AD79A5C1, E6977FE1007204A8C76F3481E564B820EEA41B2E77EC6268DF31EC4D7203D4CB ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1063.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1063.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ 9DA8D1AA29F423D6F52A11FE1564855C, 6032F25A05026052575810E12CE097B5FB3A4D7C5A027AB52F50C77F53F183CC ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1065.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1065.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ DEA9A76B68773D844DD3462ADF853CBF, 9495DD6357851D4864C70AAF1C01DBDCBF5B010CD4E55FC443D86B56EEC860D6 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1066.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1066.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ 266870951D63230D2DB590F5CCC038AB, 742CC71200AA455D1991011D89B7367929C865F94650C79B00AB53716105EE67 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1067.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1067.dll - ok
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 [ 77A454D98F73BF40576463F3E5C0E625, 42EEA882C4F3A9D45C1C9A1E2523C9D6E026A8D42A76A1E613A10A45D891BFFC ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1068.dll
14:33:47.0019 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1068.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ 9C6CAED80488B78BA270FE03F90E9F9D, E86C5AFCF7F5A25CA8E2E6891A14B36AC4240BB43482237E842F346CF1F11BB4 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1071.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1071.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ 991187E89C5FE2546FBD2ABF398D3D99, BECC05FBBDDB9BCBBD2E50E874222EEBC8EEB43FA5D50C2FCA8DBC73AAB6A088 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1079.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1079.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ 2656853C6393DE316E37BAADA5DB8071, F3572E243B05CE7D9F4729F132FC7C3DC3A73A97E3C087D77D1553F3A567C3D3 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1087.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1087.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ EBBB0551DBFE368838E055B873AB2768, 4E31AD579A1D4EA83BE9EA4DD44A96EBDF7D7BD87F8527BEBB2F99C791ABC7C2 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1092.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1092.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ D7F0BC8218394A7C72DE80B0D920D596, A5E6147BB654FA05F9A61552D275B1E29B18BF0277EFB1D4F2E1FC2679321D66 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1102.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1102.dll - ok
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 [ 6CDBF0F2525F21C488DF5DC91F5B4DCE, 6A2D3969ED50511FA8F1F0B56DC0BA29F30338878B63CBAA7DA4BFA96630A95B ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1110.dll
14:33:47.0035 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-1110.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ 7F1B191D76849C1CB89E9E8CBEAF3A52, B36D89D3168BAD8D22EFEE0235BEA8399736B7F15D51CF81896E6684AE1A7856 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2052.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2052.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ CC95A5161C49E43FE258924C00337BCE, AA13D20AA4D348201DB64CD3053A85A60A036BAEF0FB59C96CC21E7B0B24A66C ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2070.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2070.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ AE52417ADF232939F576C7DDFEAF116E, 09F711136E72284186C69558B11D4D7A63223494873BCDCFA7824798FE007878 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2074.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-2074.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ 7276D3C406A85EDD8589C4C5514524C8, AFDB1D33C99D2505C5E14AA9EF38F9276B4328F4A9FDC888836E2352EF707B83 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-3098.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-3098.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ 9D11258DE2E4AF6C3A965A2FDC595F13, 2086EA62AC0E7916E228007099A9F3CD533BB05A2E4C446D0FC69E1EAB90B8E9 ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-5146.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-5146.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ AED378104E0D5CF3B48F85840A3653A4, E23204BBA0F1DEFF0EC6E493CA1D4B1D9ABF010C43731105FFD3531918F1DF0F ] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-9999.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\CCleaner\Lang\lang-9999.dll - ok
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 [ 850AD4016371A600594539F3792D97CC, 42800DFD2D6CDD1A6B1469F46E1CA3E3E47B2EB3AEA55CE9CC1E2F4C6D7E6EB6 ] C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\dldtsoft.dll
14:33:47.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\dldtsoft.dll - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ A4661C0D9FD0F23B0BF4503BAEDC2A9E, 51D8B40A5ACD18BD4DB64115CF759CDEF322B9C0410F8E916FD7C2E6739EB81E ] C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\Engine.dll
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\Engine.dll - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ 8021CBAB2BB16B686034D7188C765092, 57F36DED4CF25571C8EFAE9379B1E121553823832CDD9DAE4975CFE9792316BE ] C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\instgui.exe
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\instgui.exe - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ 850AD4016371A600594539F3792D97CC, 42800DFD2D6CDD1A6B1469F46E1CA3E3E47B2EB3AEA55CE9CC1E2F4C6D7E6EB6 ] C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\softcoin.dll
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\softcoin.dll - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ D51CD6B679B841AD7816BE4620435A46, CEDC46B9340C4AC76F60AD3C9852B3E446B33E4905D9CCDAAB8E731AF964A640 ] C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\Uninst.exe
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Dell V305\Install\x64\Uninst.exe - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ 02860C8C4FCE4422F70EA813AD8755AB, 0A8E1467A7CFE8F50A604946E04D238FAE314FDE6CCC6CBB347D72C2D13FB7FC ] C:\Program Files\File Shredder\fsshell.dll
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\File Shredder\fsshell.dll - ok
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 [ F27F164CD1D65826BE9DA62B9ED723DB, F1215D8955718268EE65CC30900DFFC52245A2276C4E3AC527831A2F8F44272A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ISymWrapper.dll
14:33:47.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ISymWrapper.dll - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ 1F6CC94DC3CAA0DB9A0649F6D0BF3484, F2D75A9EFE8005E292E728A312B21206091932EDF33A31B34CBDE2050BA50914 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ 834D94594A10519CE15E16474DA33CDC, E35AFD8396A28AC095231DB6C87B06F20C9AB95A19F3419D1032616F0F7F00E4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.dll - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ E8451030CF7897110D190867086CB376, DD303B213456B9696247B5F378221F3C077F053C8F7A021D8CFDA3704A435DBB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\RegSvcs.exe
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\RegSvcs.exe - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ B6F9BEEA55B287F6E4485E2D3B0DE365, 01E0523CBE5F2866132D06EEFE0E5537147769B612895769F98427B172E876FA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CasPol.exe
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CasPol.exe - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ FD8FA6566CB7F79057DA4271B22D466A, F88AC1F56D571D10084E5DABAE3AF06FDA7C594C29823FB588CA00B750C3B377 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CustomMarshalers.dll
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CustomMarshalers.dll - ok
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 [ 6E5E617EC11BDD9757213B55486A6498, C6186809153A54FF4953C75A0A1903836E67DBEC499D10283711C7296E2D1DA2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\InstallUtil.exe
14:33:47.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\InstallUtil.exe - ok
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 [ 2D252385149E8B758A6C999482B65893, 9BB92A3539FD1D555BB6F45B7E0A3900D3227545296E4A3997E2600E0C92BD4C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\RegAsm.exe
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\RegAsm.exe - ok
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 [ 6F2E907125848D3011C66715873378EE, 75C689DB297FBBE00C482F606075F78988507DF9A55FCC8446BDB511C73992CA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Data.dll - ok
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 [ 1CB12C815F9C89F4A076A594B756E7F9, FD80C1C9F548AA8EC0545809FDE976793401DCEFB6DB0F3DAF810B0F52C4EE10 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll - ok
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 [ 94BA64AC1ED0707F986AF6EAB1A73335, 312C82881B426B9CA42D67E1F8EE4D440411DDAD0BE2D5CDD9BD69D3976D0D6F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Transactions.dll
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Transactions.dll - ok
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 [ B6A9926879760851E0D8C02B94AA8D32, 367CD9C07EED6F0E346FF63E2845A0E89CE9F2C0AB8318614E0F28043CBB721B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
14:33:47.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ B3D5BDBC71601D72F59ED86082320B6C, 54D6FF82B1B15683C2675296DD48BC434F33AAB0D252924629A49187166B93B2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Printing.dll
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\System.Printing.dll - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ 87D3E8CF1AE2EC2253C5BB973F3DD56D, BDBE8C76DDCC2AA943ED1D0A461911FDE774401A9EE25A3BB5F535F92C30BC73 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationCore.dll - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ A4E9619C2B79792DAE0D10C8A23C8FBC, 191D18B91259CFF79FC6BC2D3E9D82C7BEF821652B9C045EB88759A61D35D559 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_compiler.exe
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_compiler.exe - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ D80869A4B70E223ADE2AE113D88A7C0B, 036649AEC794801B839008D473E5422856BC60E9CE70AB0AF0E4DAA0D50910E6 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regbrowsers.exe
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regbrowsers.exe - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ 6CC0DA9A2A2CB754CC0E0C36D62C70F6, D0A3EBAB78FB72BA941D511CFD3EAC982C6DE8ED647B75724D3E871CE7453D24 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regsql.exe
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regsql.exe - ok
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 [ C115F52B5FAD486EEE2CCB1DB5097734, 0E9DFE74B34A462EEEFB66540FBC645DE68CB49D9C925E5D25CF7A5B5F1BCB6A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Web.dll
14:33:47.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Web.dll - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ 3F41B1F53BF5CCCA9AD89B3890BD851B, B6CC11A78A4264CB2D925E5D9DBA5A8B29115B535BC3CAC3A64B61C97CE974D3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MSBuild.exe
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MSBuild.exe - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ 26493A295B699FF964A98A34A31629D1, 8FDC5D47EB99066A120E31118DF166E1BBE319812440CFF4E1162D1BE6782598 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.Data.OracleClient.dll - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ 38526D8C73C2D45F45569D6779F664B3, D99D701A440F8F69710753F493B28A6694B45C1FA93E98168A764898ACF5E4CF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1025\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1025\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ 76C7817F8DE484B5C1EB1B9017507A89, B3A7E3AB06B421A6B0C6452A351AC8FC244D11646ED7D6E93AFB7C67D976B83F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1028\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1028\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ 1B371018BCE419ADE19671638B5C2165, 52DC6E5C9F825187455C7FEA888062E2A2013B122B955219DF1C2BD472E9C653 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1029\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1029\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 [ C11CC38139792F9F3FBF592C5C177F78, 07C333F5298A64A825A10CE97D58CAF8B7C8678DB6DC9F3A1075CBED130DDBDD ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1030\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1030\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ D2B9D59949F07283212DD20A0687F937, DD14EB2D69BB34577A3043A58542285FB26AA4E8EFF2042581088D4B0F193892 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1031\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1031\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ 1AFF229D9BA311EAB520275947D67450, BD82D497E6FD1F32BBE8C0CC771D0B1DF37FF6EB017DAA0E59A97A6B632A33C5 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1032\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1032\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ FF75A900A93FE5B559AD5BB85844FBA2, DA6B6ABEC6A2FFE325F76EC59972DD97CE7CD4244689EA8CA7745398D7CF1788 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1033\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1033\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ C7DB148EDCB6AE144452DB3EB8F36CD4, 2B04B04388795BDBB1BAE74D207D764EAB4700BAA879800BE7553ECB7C67C224 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1035\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1035\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ E02FE9C07FB8D379F3863677B9C0598B, FDB6D13AFFE83C3B68E63849BF9A2D114C5E7D25C5B81E240546279D00FFFA0F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1036\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1036\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 [ 608B7E148DE003331F33C2DE7C185C58, B99DA8F88DDF1DD3C6E3CF30A77D3BCE6049C9D0E537A5FD9DD1223CD1F660E3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1037\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1037\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 [ C3EA47F91D08D0B6824E6807D436BEE8, ABF4DA1B3A6EB91F76E1EDE61CEC10278E524AAE8D0E628115F7D1A586B42C23 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1038\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1038\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 [ 4EEC0D923736655DCE6D49585923D0CA, 8DB78081937DCDA26B7FFD8575521F307DD19E350ED402237EEFDC1F312E0C6E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1040\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1040\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 [ D53C363E304785860808886FBEE28D66, 73A89D92E811CFC17CE57CE4607D77A257A75D53623B8AA9DF0945343EC9110C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1041\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1041\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 [ 828365808A7B72895708E00FA0C2DDEC, 5B90104FA4261FED5938B3BE56F9EBF82E611CA00DA86CE72B6DEF2447F402CF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1042\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1042\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 [ 7BB1E88D59601F58DD3556E641E30A22, DBACD57A083B4C2C67132A7073B35F975A9729498BDE45D2301ED78C3EB6BEFC ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1043\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1043\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ 24BBCD9053F8A694FA283C781609BA6B, AC32CEFC3842767FEEDD633424A01D4DDAF8850BAB5D398B1CCAC82B11F5C285 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1044\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1044\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ 6727D9F60A7BCE4E876C60FF870AF2D4, AEA38300C40EA204FEB81FA8E8E4D6277015DEF5B94F5F5123D6BAE1B06BACFB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1045\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1045\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ 290862FD1DDE56AC3328FF5F1842F09B, 0DBABDBB700B5C24D4DF41C1592E2E071B714F328EBC31CE32C97927E474A535 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1046\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1046\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ 3BE6D24FC3814B1DABC43A6277F9F2F6, B23C58ADF8BEDDEB8D9C2A564B141AF3735DD4200CBEF3B0F8D8958A58B872FB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1049\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1049\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ C6EBC7DC84B2F7FF5F6F6982F7AEDD59, E26ACBAC254099E9A7E898B900DF7437723C9AEB5199A5436E8197245CF9DD28 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1053\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1053\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 [ 56B184E7E9BF0829D65D35009801CFA9, 693585C30756110E25CFF005AF73282D7C274D9B8B1F1B99F813E01F4BCFD1DD ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1055\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\1055\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ 41C4D55395D6508663074B95F11DD5C0, CD4F18EC2D97E52B8A7FFBF034D3344C84D87C31760E3AA4614F54B3AF44C85B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\2052\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\2052\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ 6D8E1466E0C8911BB6A0AB5EFB7B396F, 53402ED404CF486AE2382D62C766C3D818F9D67D9D0C248245A111461E5CB5FF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\2070\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\2070\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ 2A74B3AFD16EE7F379B8A2F613DD1978, 7E0FBBD300E5870924325707F7612746A7F4CB40439B4CEEA1E62A30F46F0B2B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\3082\SetupResources.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SetupCache\v4.5.50938\3082\SetupResources.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ 8BDCE62DB3CB33BE827E226545AC29CC, 9DC77AAB8F5143581466C5B325DF65C397607173F7D038CAAF2D8DD68C61FE76 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1025.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1025.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ 8AA5F8DF0B6822DC1016D2F21E7EAE47, A19C1BF371EA912C0447FF287BE3849B19464C45FC4FC2919989EC92332D9607 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1028.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1028.dll - ok
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 [ FDCF28874CDD1FC0CEAC4231FD5E1CAD, 312B6F3AF9EF084D2C6F23AE33F3F49713E8F0E9A2F4385844D8957372FB8FCE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1029.dll
14:33:47.0191 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1029.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 353884B4789E34CCFB34FF67A66CFC18, EDDDA7BED61D6E58BE313B69230053E91BB7E1247782092A7B5BA575D16321EB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1030.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1030.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 938A677C00613024F2B3B8A9E5C00A68, B1DAC2F51C7445C2EC6AF53E2D9752B4DD51F7916F7C14738E7AC3FA8411E6B6 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1031.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1031.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 3546ED13B3961D78200FA26C8BC37C9F, D83D6BD0104FE0C47E59698C4D6FB8F8386644F360EE9EC418453C1FBBB397C5 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1032.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1032.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 9F8E8852946202DD3D853CC23BB74C68, B75FAF3847395FB07634C2B01CFDAE571C3811FC2747AD39C0255F84A64D92F8 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1033.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1033.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 9DCCD4DBB958875AE19BB368198CE9D6, 00A28F2EAE41AB523C8D846AE25631218729A189FA82FDA976B9ECAD98E1F6BE ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1035.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1035.dll - ok
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 [ 92BF84526C9D59F923FF03D7B687D0BF, 85AA1E1D2B3B1DE3A40127AE04845797B84E21AF69043E1332C4A9839F32BF96 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1036.dll
14:33:47.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1036.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ CC8DA9E920204620D69AE3CD9BD4F599, 1FCB2259E5165C7FF5A04089DB945B5C2BB0101B8D5C35226D99DD4F9E31583A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1037.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1037.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ 62DCA7B598EDC0DC846E73178E3E49D0, D35EC5A9724284E0CE81B525B55B465A95B205AE45AE977D456ABF6E96FEE29F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1038.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1038.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ 5E9DC08572A9AA35C70074B416BFCFD1, B332A267410D67555B395989E03AC71C38B2EC88F3F3BE91679E45BED5E113CA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1040.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1040.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ CFBA2CED7EC7B394D497B1F9EA5BBA93, D7D98DC731851F4FE76B88512B3863349F90B8290ACA583EDBEBC5E82EFCFBB4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1041.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1041.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ D17286E962BCAFED83540C0743E91E3D, 41CA0EC901EDF1B38015A3319732E15B5E337D892D375552D8C913F3EAD16EC9 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1042.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1042.dll - ok
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 [ 329DD87DFBF9A6EDF5CD20032FC7C6A3, E824633EA25A0774D28E7E97B0C4B506B50493847C64B18D7855E2E0FD74DE49 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1043.dll
14:33:47.0222 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1043.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ 9003E7238FDDD039A9CDBDF8073A4E90, 97D0D79036C7EAD582FB76C46C182F892A3474C30A699D4FAC1C44996644C517 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1044.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1044.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ 79FC71794B36CA7A8A23D248C8F2D6C3, 1375A770AC37CE98A22AC6AC32C988940697686493098B1E2E39E691925209B2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1045.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1045.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ 6A69F2184CE7F029CC8EE4736CB5C275, 2ED71023FF6FF617D02F5163F8EBBDEBEEEC0B4240420D5911978D52DB3A7771 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1046.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1046.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ F2521CEF06E1C8B5C3461F10C9FB3982, 92A8BD8DA74F553F3EC531EC22ADA8DE91F7C1B5831435B5B4C0B1DBD6E0243B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1049.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1049.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ C815D0F89B4F8BA70DED2C319DA78147, 7AD1604CECCF0D4D58EC239CCD9FBC08FDBAE6622E00E3DE25A191C8C221FDE4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1053.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1053.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ 825E6466EA99BF0ACB8E676517914325, 3CBEA949F03B25C254D7BBF4D63D672D8C54D68E0F0C82D2081BDC709D07FC22 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1055.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.1055.dll - ok
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 [ 18ECD2D84D4B00BA02BB16AC9CB5BAED, 333F3123393A026CD9602E34AA7970F774536243417D3D6EBBAD0322157D3FB0 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2052.dll
14:33:47.0238 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2052.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ BDE96357511416BB250A4DA828B2B2CE, 5B72C90AAA0B5438A44B0C32F239394A676AE344688DA36974757C10DDABD1BC ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2070.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.2070.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ D205AD443ED98AEDBA11D9CABA2CCF64, 80537D0A82FBACCC76AC2E6A0B58DC52FAD76AE41788D9697025D49F57B7CF23 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3082.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\NETFXRepair.3082.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ 826D508CCC5816FD77A4924F2230620E, 5CBF75B735E3FF7EE6AB03C0934ACF63A64D566DFE2400BA50416FD0136C0681 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msvcr100_clr0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ ABDB1BC115CA5427C3C1EF03B3D925EB, 7AA259BB1AE9E5DB91390917CDE10BF1871C64E9F280693C31C8026E25C8D631 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ 9229BCD19EF27723B859C19D1AD79397, F4DE7347BAA20016816EA47C140C4FFFC42D710272B56564F321D3F7FC0D856C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 [ D23E02E4B8452A81A0F50969C3C5AAE0, C337A2B88F2B715E1CAFCC1A436608146D8AEC487E43E9AF48369B77A6544460 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll
14:33:47.0253 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ 8BA5D2813D511A3DEE6F0E3A4AF5A7FC, 6C920E86F92D06C4291C468C7E02104387631AAB7B831C735BED411D59C6F509 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ B75B02A52AAAC29B2BF3F307FAF00065, 199BAB9EF5610A22600B33E998D085814585000B3EDE760F859BA27CB2E52C15 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ 9E1DF1AA2E0D56B292B7F1234DA97FF6, C7CEC19AAA5AA70EC1517AB46011F8F00269315634C8EE667B726C3F4B39E38D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ D41E1ADB25232C812587D04F844E7104, 6AD19CC589A803E6152084C3515BFD3FD13F1346BCE9A7342584DE8AC4DCC313 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ D27E8F58CE4FA322D082343587DD6DC1, CFE505B44B14F615AB0C2B3C5620D6C461D7E5E7596D0B3A5CD926F9E6760B62 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll - ok
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 [ 38DF0D9A070281A7626B4AF1AB99471E, 3CD85C17CE4EFBC03D3F26A9BA5E98CC5C6F029757DD7C2DD5801331CF03E7A9 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll
14:33:47.0269 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 [ 4A1E806032413883BAF1E9A6047BC668, 4D8EA2B36B57C7ABF131193B9C23B1A7209A3464C2716C471C7F8C11E0FA9E62 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelEvents.dll - ok
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 [ 43DF1E019494642C3F7AED0FCB231D27, E79E4A431ABDF9F5E024558782981FFB3FE7D3648833ADD6F82CD62467800CAB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 [ 04F9E6915D906ACC434767293FF3C1F4, A4FD16832F7DD1557791A968EF674125B6AA701C951F921539B65FD973506215 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 [ 826D508CCC5816FD77A4924F2230620E, 5CBF75B735E3FF7EE6AB03C0934ACF63A64D566DFE2400BA50416FD0136C0681 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll - ok
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 [ 826D508CCC5816FD77A4924F2230620E, 5CBF75B735E3FF7EE6AB03C0934ACF63A64D566DFE2400BA50416FD0136C0681 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll
14:33:47.0285 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ 826D508CCC5816FD77A4924F2230620E, 5CBF75B735E3FF7EE6AB03C0934ACF63A64D566DFE2400BA50416FD0136C0681 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ 72981CEBE3DEEC01ACFA9E667FA1886C, 7B973C7702378652F8E5C59A6B5B2C56BFD337367D1C9C6E8ECB363D65FD8ABF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_rc.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_rc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ EABCE3D2EC059AE1D3776C8BAA851741, B1D2CF3D6D2BC76499322B8426903F45AAADD4830CFCC979AC843979470BF1B0 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clretwrc.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clretwrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ DF756020BB688F31F3B75485485FF65A, F711823A45C7C53C9472A95F081ABD657FC41B2625846045BF5308E49529F844 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\FileTrackerUI.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\1033\FileTrackerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ EBA7D87794586549E70C813CCE0E57FD, 5B82D86F8F150BA7A17FA828F2A51C0A265775E8557F9E4EA917076550FCE792 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CORPerfMonExt.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\CORPerfMonExt.dll - ok
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 [ B5E6B55634609607F11FAE4AF22EF167, 6D08F09BB11BE670899929D75AF10C58FD2CD99F3D2E11C82F87C6CF5ED4A03A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\diasymreader.dll
14:33:47.0300 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\diasymreader.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ F27F164CD1D65826BE9DA62B9ED723DB, F1215D8955718268EE65CC30900DFFC52245A2276C4E3AC527831A2F8F44272A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ 5719DFB029BEFEE2E292A82D45625C07, 6917247482176992D4173945D83884ECC250C15ED76351E3DA293C8BAA4B6978 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ 0E336DED4469C5C2C1CB0535C7E32ADC, 2CAC6148F1FEF0554B18751908789EE4415782B46730CE84437E8E7DF4655A47 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ 9697863DC3DC048951142AD0ACE32F1E, 8223B4E2F8A220ADEABFBEFFEFB15D58357E404C4DBD9EA6FE63F8925D35EE8F ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcp110_clr0400.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msvcp110_clr0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ 0693F3B0B5E4BDD28EFAA40317E60BEE, 85DDA3985BB02D392D68BD352BA952A7ACB63497F3E218515866320209FF7E9D ] C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 [ 3B63EAE3AA2955FE127CBA34D5556E20, B1C892AF7791ECACD3CC0EF0E1C72CD5418606375E17FB22379E9B0C2C24693D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll
14:33:47.0316 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscoreeis.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ 3BDA50E1839E245BD83534F8DEAF9DFD, E9A01754DE05441A40BDD8E4AB3D7FE08FD050059021225205FC969FE2614449 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrjit.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ 1F6CC94DC3CAA0DB9A0649F6D0BF3484, F2D75A9EFE8005E292E728A312B21206091932EDF33A31B34CBDE2050BA50914 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ 467C13DD4C7B4A3263BCD3BB02C4FFB8, B13FE1216EE4914659A8E46F7DC1F1DC68D1159AD37714C0167B512751C0CDD0 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorpe.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorpe.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ C0BEFFA58E86FE59D4F30E8CE9A99A9E, E8D17D60921A5A8981C9E542F811F899BC8DD4AFEA3FA4DFC9BEA56D1FA7C1DF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorpehost.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorpehost.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ 22B7325EC63A3CA40802A116B3F72437, B701C521DD68824D91806192F9D05FBC6F87E6E2422F583924A2DEC8EAA9B4C2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 [ 2A53408152061A87E75A8E83486C73D4, 31CB79B8801F2695DEF7C87FE6C42FFDD9B50209859A11B7042E8318B8A9E14E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsecimpl.dll
14:33:47.0332 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsecimpl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ 645500B6DD94B2E1F74B45DC6DEB5C0E, 222178702B344DF0532A6D456C2310217672FAA6BA145B5A43A0803CC4A47DD4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MUI\0409\mscorsecr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ 0CF2A587847C406983B8BCD617CA6DC1, 7EC5CABFBF348B7796A5B94E179F9013FE83463DF9EAC7AFE6926140F6A390F8 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvc.dll
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ AA4569A0318F701EEFC7587CE42FEB40, 227B56ABC676598DA23C94F8C6C0113F50C77CBBDBB13C2E3107ADBE69B1069E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ngen.exe - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ 22F7DE8F3E33AA52A80855B590464DFA, D11C0D0AB367D1E1EA7369A68A0FD5D1495017CE369548FE76B03D3A2A4ACE08 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ 66BA8692AFCB057279AB7DEF4DDF64D9, 7EAABDF5507B0C896A67A05D624ECD514E76AF6AC97AC04E12860BA1AE33C813 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\regtlibv12.exe
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\regtlibv12.exe - ok
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 [ FEDA0AF9A50DC51458E73E6888FEAA87, E653383CB362DEBC419FD85387F4A82E2E1004DE9C7F01DFBA1E5FFE40D1CD02 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
14:33:47.0347 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 834D94594A10519CE15E16474DA33CDC, E35AFD8396A28AC095231DB6C87B06F20C9AB95A19F3419D1032616F0F7F00E4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 11BFC078E95E14036116902EF2077387, E4C0E61E084C443A557D3514C01A3AF36D361D1E5141A91C691A3513F2EAE4B8 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Thunk.dll
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.EnterpriseServices.Thunk.dll - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 9F2E6662833BC9AEEC4B5B6C28F14481, 0E6CE2D7708D5061EBF8BFF59A397AC345D256631100A057449C5FA2A7463C47 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\alink.dll
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\alink.dll - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 43544A0244845B539DFB76127C45B8E3, 8A21AD6DBE5750DD4F460D1454B93A8BF66D65D401652564BB85166C7FFF797D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\alinkui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 4EDBE2ACF5540A1A2354C1730CD6792D, 67D0A75670C6D8CD4334840C428ECE5BA005EF06D7CA2502684A603E81C66250 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\csc.exe
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\csc.exe - ok
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 [ 66E1C45E0EE40E3263F973E2C2CE82FC, D4098039757AB989AA01227483A9B79E5E69F765463D3E0ED15A4ACBFD2451F1 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll
14:33:47.0363 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\cscui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ DBE945D735596840B7AC0CAE5A913D16, 867E24169544216208731D48442692E425C33A17E2B183BE571CE3CED33E1D71 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\vbc.exe - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ 28952764B0FC2E4225F5D30FEA0A0D4C, BD325857DA7784065CE77BEB62172CE418C8EC668DC53428D62223A62A4A949F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\vbc7ui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ 2E49EECFD525AFD0F3F0DC5257F8B50D, 4D72A5A5D33D1327EA1CDCE7A8B35C6215EAA48A5E0165840B179663271E66A0 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\AdoNetDiag.dll
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\AdoNetDiag.dll - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ 11B55A06B9CCAD91B12E9A9794E12BB0, C948F09D7884333A907A80EE1A25F97D7835098E518D6DBEAEF44CD765C0424A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\AppLaunch.exe
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\AppLaunch.exe - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ C8445EE63CA5BAF0A744A7211ABDEF49, 290B384B8FF0F625E744FB2DAE65341CA1A559ADD28A2700A7252FEF48E8C429 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Culture.dll - ok
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 [ FD8FA6566CB7F79057DA4271B22D466A, F88AC1F56D571D10084E5DABAE3AF06FDA7C594C29823FB588CA00B750C3B377 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
14:33:47.0378 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ 595C3CE53CEB893BDD7C530A993A2F7E, C39EFDCC680E8B71F0D8F31E17528E5F52F994DE8C5DF03902D0567475AE1C14 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\cvtres.exe
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\cvtres.exe - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ 78E329A66002DE4AE9CCA7F547000B58, 89A7646073D1D90FD05F0552E9DE0A782F97CD3449A677225FCF7578AB3855B1 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\CvtResUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ 99B56D7D1646FF0A45D03A2695F1C239, 95381B8CDEE56926DE3E7A22C75725287163BCB41944BA4F98357996D1C5DE9E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\dfdll.dll
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\dfdll.dll - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ E748EDA4104D3C29CFA3A1DED267684C, F6CB174CC868D32811E5097576981480C933C109262D94B59EEFFABD6C2BED80 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\EventLogMessages.dll - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ 69C1577462C876E0356117165A704395, EA12EEDAB471B3A5FBDFAA7BB2ECDDAB073BBDD9B4E185529FF87DB1E78AF2FA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\InstallUtilLib.dll
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\InstallUtilLib.dll - ok
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 [ A3E9CF0AFB5CB0CB18D59FABCF0C7DA6, 66060315900C119343652C0A3B47D12CA76D3C6F79DCCAF0EC1898EF64AB1439 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\normalization.dll
14:33:47.0394 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\normalization.dll - ok
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 [ 2A175608137ECF4E4EADAD85F6BEEE0B, DF1FF46D1A9A2C7C61C42025565E4A00D6068AE7FD3415AA841E93B486B842B3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\PerfCounter.dll
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\PerfCounter.dll - ok
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 [ 6664C76DC93FDAB8B72B61D13296F96B, A5097ED08BADCCF0500B7E30E06163B5F9D43EEA9AF1516A488C45DE1D609FF2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SbsNclPerf.dll
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SbsNclPerf.dll - ok
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 [ 6F2E907125848D3011C66715873378EE, 75C689DB297FBBE00C482F606075F78988507DF9A55FCC8446BDB511C73992CA ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll - ok
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 [ ECDC19335DC8C5BAAF04A2C1E748368E, BD51D28DEB7F7DE52BAE292D782DE62557EEB8ADC70F97CF42F073182B047A0E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrcompression.dll
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clrcompression.dll - ok
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 [ 6484976A65FDD41C510FBFF13661B6B4, 57E42A2DDBD5253F127F2818D4EF9ADDA38E69FC46900DA784B3BAC131DFB1F3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WMINet_Utils.dll
14:33:47.0410 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WMINet_Utils.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ 1CB12C815F9C89F4A076A594B756E7F9, FD80C1C9F548AA8EC0545809FDE976793401DCEFB6DB0F3DAF810B0F52C4EE10 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ EC373A10C3CDDA3FD773DD2F16E13362, 86B13C85CC3911E69ED74B26850CF39C03C8931E81F247A5B1EDC00CCEF91E69 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.CompilerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ 94BA64AC1ED0707F986AF6EAB1A73335, 312C82881B426B9CA42D67E1F8EE4D440411DDAD0BE2D5CDD9BD69D3976D0D6F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ B6A9926879760851E0D8C02B94AA8D32, 367CD9C07EED6F0E346FF63E2845A0E89CE9F2C0AB8318614E0F28043CBB721B ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ 82C136E9E2FA0B1CFBA49BC7A18F72FD, 6A02C31F74C212C14E11B053B1B8A8F464AC3BAA8C0CDDA3A242879E296035EF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelInstallRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 [ 0E8E842078236E85F70EBFA2FBACB3D0, 24C129CADFAAA0F20389E1DDB1A5BE11D3D5473EFE648D90D0D98B493F240EEB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe
14:33:47.0425 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelReg.exe - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ 3C2333FA56CFA90190063FA3B57198BF, D91B9E1D4429B7AAC86EA2A95F337B5929F2EB146EB24F1F5AB1714D46BF0EA4 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelRegUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ 525BA215C6B2B1B5C0BCBB440850C4CB, C9EA572F7597D9BA9BAE243C677CA7BAF640206CB835DB2533DF06A1BA84CA9C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceModelPerformanceCounters.dll - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ 7D72DCA327E3F4EA434D856B9FA396E4, 196BCDD04DDF977028D2342DD5A257EC5495A1B42A19224E57A88DC9AFB7C1FF ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WorkflowServiceHostPerformanceCounters.dll
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WorkflowServiceHostPerformanceCounters.dll - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ 3CF6F418BF0BDB5450058030277D34AE, 8B05989FC6EF8C002DF2DDCCACEAABB85387BFE6743541994D73AC9D10F565CB ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\wpfgfx_v0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ 658D47097D3C3D06E6CB7674AF83C3E2, 48E43B644C81C1271F2E435F688AF9FC154A80B56A3B11234415108896B3383F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PenIMC.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 9
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PenIMC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 [ B3D5BDBC71601D72F59ED86082320B6C, 54D6FF82B1B15683C2675296DD48BC434F33AAB0D252924629A49187166B93B2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
14:33:47.0441 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 87D3E8CF1AE2EC2253C5BB973F3DD56D, BDBE8C76DDCC2AA943ED1D0A461911FDE774401A9EE25A3BB5F535F92C30BC73 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ BDE8ABC23E3C970058B4DC9E260B45F0, 6268CF3FAFCD3EA2074191686C6EAD7412672EF9ADAB683E627FE29AAB448EED ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationNative_v0400.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationNative_v0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 419892A0015BAA79AD6A60D0C523DA7E, D8C8B1E6D88D065FDF2FB6C389A853F2E6B3B082B2D14EE13975D5551A36266C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\PresentationHost_v0400.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 0693F3B0B5E4BDD28EFAA40317E60BEE, 85DDA3985BB02D392D68BD352BA952A7ACB63497F3E218515866320209FF7E9D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NaturalLanguage6.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 0693F3B0B5E4BDD28EFAA40317E60BEE, 85DDA3985BB02D392D68BD352BA952A7ACB63497F3E218515866320209FF7E9D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsData0009.dll - ok
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 [ 0693F3B0B5E4BDD28EFAA40317E60BEE, 85DDA3985BB02D392D68BD352BA952A7ACB63497F3E218515866320209FF7E9D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll
14:33:47.0457 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\WPF\NlsLexicons0009.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ 50175FFA7C9E0636BD27C38294D86341, 56955F63416B292A7B1B34DAEFF211F96DDF415B3D619153435E67F8079FF768 ] C:\Windows\System32\aspnet_counters.dll
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\aspnet_counters.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ 67A1933389FD6B272D5DA40E01F509C6, E6A9C5CE2A11802EFD7F800582484EB9D9F29C22A21681238563F608C30E6F6D ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_filter.dll
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_filter.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ EC4369F3E1D740CE94B31C0F890591FA, 6FBEE11D3200C5254FEC87D05D4D8B38FDCB6CD463EF4F422ED8FAC4662FB531 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_isapi.dll
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_isapi.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ 8F8781995E750E3B85BBDF35F284ADCA, 513A49568ED3A29CB6B853034BBA9184C0B999A3A69F04CB991263FD74A2B325 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Aspnet_perf.dll
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\Aspnet_perf.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ E55A99AB599D61D6CC9C1BB82FA1B091, A11B6AEDFACF8F7B95584A72DA90C87CD867802A6111CEFFC16BA26AA9E92191 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_rc.dll
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_rc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 [ 1CF909B6E349292990D546BDD7FB1669, AD5D9415E18C11A23713A5EAC422501A36B93521D3B979A7091CE2A60AB5CE0C ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regiis.exe
14:33:47.0472 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_regiis.exe - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ 9A262EDD17F8473B91B333D6B031A901, 05DFBD3A7D83FDE1D062EA719ACA9EC48CB7FD42D17DDD88B82E5D25469ADD23 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ 20A1F08BC03E0D29B301BF475E322C62, 19D9230738FE620EA989F1C1D6623FFAE4035090F550AF8D6E3BDDC7CFAC4C25 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_wp.exe
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_wp.exe - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ 965BD1B2144D7D350B9D21F31136666C, DFAAACEC70F38F2F0AA8CA85CC1ECE6CC55355B36ACDB5488E038C3C2F2ED6A5 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MmcAspExt.dll
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\MmcAspExt.dll - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ C115F52B5FAD486EEE2CCB1DB5097734, 0E9DFE74B34A462EEEFB66540FBC645DE68CB49D9C925E5D25CF7A5B5F1BCB6A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Web\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Web\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.dll - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ BF80299E29093DC4F302B09074209A43, 77DF8899C18EE597CA0C0B1FE42206F189DA38C9AD10C3563A27E18FEA50AD1A ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\webengine.dll
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\webengine.dll - ok
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 [ B462E8A95EA673A36948B8485853572F, 925FB3FA3BAA06E49127B387CFAB1C94A9D069EDEF9249283E336EFD0F5B2698 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\webengine4.dll
14:33:47.0488 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\webengine4.dll - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ D0FF41E4FDA7AB206BF6D186B3D68FAC, DFBB65253313AB937E6A89A9B36A225AFE4D7CD8CA320E4DF8C053E3C78BEC67 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clretwrc.dll
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clretwrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ 3403D08BB7169F25A61B22B714641155, 752405C210D32BF8A0775C3194DC9494E6F71EA8EA65E6FC0285D42C7C96FD00 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsn.dll
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsn.dll - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ 85D80DCD3CB31273A8EA0ADE909BD246, D630592742E770C5C4DF8D0AEEA560130C853DE1DE954E8A33C385B2E5ADABB2 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\peverify.dll
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\peverify.dll - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ C214AEC5249B12DB52B51B3DE8B0181D, F08E25C6FF35FC2DE31BA5F1E24CE637A4860E0DEB507F9F6B62364D03BAE78E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\TLBREF.DLL
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\TLBREF.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ C51F2927565E3B8BE8AE57090B8BCCCE, A60846D561A8A63E4DD69E6CF438BEF9127C2C21380ACB91E5D2A255DD49308F ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ilasm.exe
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ilasm.exe - ok
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 [ 48982DFBE46E94475877A8C4A2E20CE7, 2648AABD7F121D7CB9514F30F5DD2D93C8B0A67788144C0AE3DC8C1CE159B0B3 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\FileTracker.dll
14:33:47.0503 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\FileTracker.dll - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ 26493A295B699FF964A98A34A31629D1, 8FDC5D47EB99066A120E31118DF166E1BBE319812440CFF4E1162D1BE6782598 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data.OracleClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data.OracleClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.OracleClient.dll - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ BCE044780DB87F8638F5D05CDB226A35, C00C426CFADE1297D2C7D5E72160D3F64B38D008270F033F963308C561FC3612 ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\FileTrackerUI.dll
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\1033\FileTrackerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ 7C9BFA25FDCB334F57D807785D86C196, 57A816113481AF514966F79132718A733C529ACE75FEBDADF09E815E75B4EE6E ] C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceMonikerSupport.dll
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\ServiceMonikerSupport.dll - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ 1D8C472A9C073F158A8E4CAD9A2BDF64, 66B2902ABD46F41034BDF81452DC3A98059C57A6B4F9FDBE82D808F14BE035A6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_fs\upgrade_temp\prl_fs.sys
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Drivers\prl_fs\upgrade_temp\prl_fs.sys - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ 61869D97AEEB1C89773BCAFBF5CB9F6B, D165CB8C54026E931A61C7E71EF3C1813ED71CD7925D2E8A254FC53B7D068E0F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avacl.dll
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avacl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 [ 6E7B2AE924190B0608C4F8FE57BA2BC0, 888E555E1BBB2A212A1D9A342D44BF32231663FFFCF8BB8A858FC50B2E75ABCC ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avconfigrc.dll
14:33:47.0519 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avconfigrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ D6220C81EF3A3A7CDDE32E26B1FCB5AB, 7FE8DA8FE96950905082328025252BAE850E58167F58FCAAA5A1DF1BB645FC31 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avevtrc.dll
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avevtrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ 7806BFCD1D7FA5EC23F7324D4EAFD25B, 4EDFD9DE520728AF6578BED0054ED6A4976A7F020F3329EA6681D6E361D9DB2D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgntflt.sys
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgntflt.sys - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ C3A58DBD18786C338126D30BF8C33D72, 4DF4D37AB5139548C2DA4B4C8D6B933A7F4ED001BCA089EFBC8C57EEDE8785A6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipbb.sys
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avipbb.sys - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ 390184FAD8FCC1B6DA25AEBAE928C3B6, 537B0E0FAE080B55D70E990BBA0F7F22903CA340F6A42039BAD617A8ECF59119 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avkmgr.sys
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avkmgr.sys - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ 3DE0EBA0BF4771C897F544CBF7CB8973, 6A032503561414EDCE0D123947AECACBAFE4BBF7D9849BA2DF010E28235973AB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avnetflt.sys
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avnetflt.sys - ok
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 [ 541AD8681B5953950FDC609C978E6878, B07657A441EE7DFED0521C33B20FB2EF470B4EE288D6AE205973FEFF8671A9BF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avnotify.dll
14:33:47.0535 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avnotify.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 91048B9078CB6AD8F55BB13939EE80C5, 20C0E7DC44874C7EC4AB37B62E520459B3BB531B80061E28A3764BEBEA80C680 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avscanrc.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avscanrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 241BD6DADE1FEEACCC44E645AFBEC2A3, CECBBC9A2A1F37F0FDC2D14C823B226D2299E21D74F833048E710D11A4D95D8D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avsda64.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avsda64.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 691099E38EB91A2A4942EAAB7EF58353, ECD5EB2FF85FFF6738BA5B9AEE51E4A814CDEFC37E35BE0498687187636D71E8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwebgrc.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avwebgrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 8001BA22B9D4BE7FBFE7B593510E8ECF, 7A563817B125B26F8F5AEE6D8B0F95AC070D747B5468ABD39B9BA3E26F6C9B80 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccavscanexrc.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccavscanexrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 2F2F0742854FC41F31AA75A2CA169E53, 5EA358D4C68EAD6DF101E1DAAA203BCCB708C37B5B235AA54F2793798829A756 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccevrc.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccevrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 [ 15D755EF862130614819AB6677640C99, 9928EB5B93A667855B74885359DF3C4005FCE10FA19E85CC370960360B9972BD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cchipsrc.dll
14:33:47.0550 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\cchipsrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 36A5A505477C2E5C3759360C4D950B49, 7C1AB6750EEB336C59236517800C911BCAFCBD9FFB2E5ABE28AADCB3EC029F51 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccquarc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccquarc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 2C236DF1C65D93BD0D3D76A31DF27B67, 73AB4694F9485FDBEC25A899DC21866464A3318E72FA4FA166E7573692A4376D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccreporc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccreporc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 7F7EC23D29609D1EC123CC5DCC316103, 127D2913FB6F3EDE6D3029F9677EA04839CF102A4348E66A2C08E5A60981C2C2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccscanrc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccscanrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 8F8AFA1A9C8232267F56C6F9B90D2AF3, AAF02BED34DEC2FBC9FAE8A8368DF50F4E010427A3AC1A9EB256D7C843560803 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccscherc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccscherc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 1E16613A0063CC08FA3B69689C76ABD2, 9B4DEA7F0C292902FCC8E686960178B6DDBFF87F6244F107CF2724231BE8B92C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwebtabsrc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ccwebtabsrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 [ 40D5E949D2532C612F8DF1011AE21FBD, 4B24D1348F17B00DC55726C3F76969BDBEE94850F0B1C53B6E9F56312E7F0C3F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\factrc.dll
14:33:47.0566 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\factrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ A617D7C5CCB4992FD278FED9AD2C7A3B, AB79545CCF40BDEA5F434F1F4B48168FA498B26E657AA982C970DC8B3F65312F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\inssda64.exe
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\inssda64.exe - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ ADE083469B30C962FC92E7388C40DC76, 818A02063CFBDC56182F2CFCE904B6833011B027C023580A948BA52429DD06E6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\licmgr.dll
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\licmgr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ C6FD579AC764D1E64648283B3FEC72A4, 7B72DBA8E9A48E885732198E12BE23070A50A03006C7F3F7C49FF79DD21664FB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\lukeres.dll
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\lukeres.dll - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ 4BEB74CBA799966E793286073230351F, C1E44E322783E0BA7D2F7FD11938937B9E9EFDE54D752997616F90866D3742F8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rchelp.dll
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rchelp.dll - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ 7C731AF02BD8A4A1566161234630EE9C, DE5858F0575C71D639C9038E196BF5C12B5B57C69D6339D939300AC4E7062C36 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ar.dll
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ar.dll - ok
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 [ CC4B9F46C17B1726EAA9FBF13C7180A9, 908B94B00D22FBB678925B7DBB7C96D548FBE588723311ED48E765323EBB57A6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_de.dll
14:33:47.0582 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_de.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ 9B2583C51C3C90E65763FE69EDB609B5, FE235CC024E19D4D4B16177D3C073BA8D93B6E8127727A3415EFCA7CE54BC230 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_en.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_en.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ C486D5481F4D7F7810A92CB47803A69A, F419D7E7212DC196500F7BB61ECF9DBE3A07D6A69354B0451901F67CB513B2ED ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_es.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_es.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ 77F564D055A5C76500049E3E00412CEE, 1731491D9497AA9393A17B38437A90EC4CD4793F1B5C7965CABA299FB01FF0E2 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_fr.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_fr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ EB3DE15ED5BC3065816C3EAC91AFD90C, B84AB5DC59881F272D776C2B6F3D8A5774AE2A7B32F3744F20A23B4ABBE997AD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_it.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_it.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ CF7E936214FC12B457EBBC25A1E06DED, ED82A55D7850A5524C7A20D34A1E9C07DB358CDCEE02928B1C4580C811E7C9BB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_jp.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_jp.dll - ok
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 [ DDEFC34E491B9DEC1A7AC91ECC1371BE, 93DC823F9B836430A9CDA773538CCF3F1EAEDDB5CD7B556DFB77B176DEC17B17 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ko.dll
14:33:47.0597 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ko.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ 7249E2007B2980B7EC5BCC14554A59B2, 6A857F2D5B4BCC97BCEF073F37F40899CCA8FBB86ED6EF130C49DC02151BD4AF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_nl.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_nl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ 666416435959A19570BCC53BA5B2611F, F42592B3233569D6C05CD59CCC93E14806D3720EA0276DB66C25E64A8577935F ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_pt.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_pt.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ 8C1841A11BC786343CD5227FD5372CB1, B3D17B7EBE18E2C2648280F4A345A400D62C8935A3CDF8E2D58158F8934D1BDB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ru.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_ru.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ 8E45A38F2FEB78AAB19CD1BB27338F94, A29EC50B5C021F12306C78C58EDA999E60313DA5AD4206BC31E7B45B7B0B7184 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_tr.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_tr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ BFC9B20DFF4E3A2E073511DAAFC8ECFB, 347FA68601222A34B0F0914BBBE45BA9D6DE667B8FEDC1159FFF74EC2A6BB13E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_zhcn.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_zhcn.dll - ok
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 [ E97F4FC53FEA832F47099A6AE6D746DE, 305C0EC8388BB70FFF295EF6445F64E27E78C4C7AB981985E698809AB7EED94C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_zhtw.dll
14:33:47.0613 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\rcnwload_zhtw.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ 5FFCFA592ECE023B91A676E62DAF2936, D4982A30A6DA2B7743B0AC57D4831F9A73FBC752503489746777362EEFDE6F9E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\restartrc.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\restartrc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ A6AA27EBA73ADAB9827CDE5D5473A5A7, E82E620AE3D5B899481397667E997FAFA8D0515654441667C3F7B90528781DF1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\setup.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\setup.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ 1F238657C40F6641818CFAD1E5B359B0, 9A45030A31A8EEE0E5CE14E1A1EFF17C39AD19258D065C4857E639B67B5521B8 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\shlext64.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\shlext64.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ CCCCD1476766514EACE5B6C12076D3C2, 416B857E161C771FB04930B3E55DC135E1689F2BB8B037C56C4A3144FE49C299 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\updaterc.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\updaterc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ 174B808B1078FD4201C73E378113B138, DDF21D145A7FA99C37EEE05F6DC52EBB301C960453F69279024CEA01457E0424 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\updguirc.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\updguirc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 [ 0BF274F30908F031E1B08890AC59158C, F52DD114F9FBDA2ED70C385648FB103510CAD02072D67E652170F1F0AC15B09D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGAlbumRC.dll
14:33:47.0628 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGAlbumRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ 1E23CE9813D1DB433EEDEE891DFE74E9, D9AC6AA89A53675672FAD9795CEB93FFBAB57D799653846B4C7D583180DC4D0D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGMyCameraRC.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGMyCameraRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ 133B439CDC1FD6560254C3C9206A74F2, F4008CCD67E33BBD38C413F7E5ACB7D3C8DD34F45EDDF95DB5DB2E30E0D452C5 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGRegistRC.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGRegistRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ 43530E99014F0D89043766F5911A249D, F22993217D3459B48439F8EAABE2B498E92D469CCF60BA92CA8B87AB5AA0DC64 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGTopPageRC.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGTopPageRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ 6D54E969C8186B5DACDC56F2D3CD3256, EC2213C136C0BF2AA8CB1B3E084F0417DC501A4AA347538AF29E549217B10C54 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGUploadRC.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\ZbTaskCIGUploadRC.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ 2ADF5464673348232C05F360E10BBC1F, C39EB43BC1E7794ED6F68449DB8346A6A09956341252AB0F2210902DBC394B1D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerLang.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\ESET\ESET Online Scanner\OnlineScannerLang.dll - ok
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 [ D713FBECECD754FB7110CC5C4E0948F5, 44C99D66B3480381A82E91CAE878036B25E17E5A970A4A7EC1964EB5B1EB1306 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamext.dll
14:33:47.0644 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamext.dll - ok
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 05A30B1022C27CB0B178AF26127941D2, 7B80C8A3508D1D5C7D08D94212D30464B4CB279D12F24377EA2121E9971A362C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\XLINTL32.DLL
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\XLINTL32.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 004E83332D56FF37B6217AC73DFCB934, 59183B8F6FFE9F314DAA5FFEBB0C0D36FDB6B8A318F70A6F589DCEC8A83723B7 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\XLLEX.DLL
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\XLLEX.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 528DE8FCB5FBBE1D23AD4D37270BEC2E, 338DED3648ED5133370FBECECF7A3C216A58173CDB956F1A9321E11E610EBC19 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\STSLISTI.DLL
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\STSLISTI.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 94A35F6CBF4C364EDB573942BFBDDAF0, C9D26E206BCF14C3414146EE676C687BEA74B68680D751FC8631581953AA462D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\xlsrvintl.dll
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\xlsrvintl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 [ 391FF7C4D6869B752AF62A5DF64290A7, ACE2392CFEFCC29DB3D8A0A04E0E72AA0D6B6B4628EB2C3307E78ABE7985BB01 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OUTLLIBR.DLL
14:33:47.0660 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OUTLLIBR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ 572B3225FD8C1D6C741BEE61E8EDC5DE, 6BA2C632D414C7AE6FC37CCE86EC5C6285D6DD99006D3345A359B15D0A8FC970 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\WWINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\WWINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ CB2188323A6120BF51989FA41B14E9EF, 55CE96D674C91913BCD2DBF5EF54A9BD3A89F8BB350E770AE16629BE32E35D93 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\CONVERT\1033\TRANSMRR.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\CONVERT\1033\TRANSMRR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ 7534B4A05D68C2FD50508A3494042E4A, 69115E92C06D412D0A095403246494417C7B19C08647A083C735AACA0B090EA6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OMSINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OMSINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ 69CE3866D261BD6C0BC2FFE38821EBA3, 260C83787CA402623B0013EBA911A9FAD8965807E99E3E8EB85151A714322F10 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPISHELLR.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPISHELLR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ 9E31C97C35A2D3AF2314D892AEFB644B, 7100DFFE89216E6B9B552143AD275DAE3F053B211AC345A0BE99382C2B0176E0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPIR.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPIR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 [ E59A5C42E96EFC60B1D709828D935EDC, D64E6E1AEE39840267ABF17C8EAF1CC9C369254C1B1E59CCEDC66B421D98C4D0 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\SOCIALCONNECTORRES.DLL
14:33:47.0675 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\SOCIALCONNECTORRES.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 69F89277E50591CE0D1DE7A5423F5222, BF9AD1EB41E16414BC1D6D84C565FF8003602E466D1106BC69C38C2FEEFA1C05 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS0009.dll
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS0009.dll - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 34E225DFE43361ADB817F12D3D8C133D, 5BB9997295F9AD9F1B98CAD16177AAD6E400AA3B2A7B0546DFEF3EECE22C1EFF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS000C.dll
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS000C.dll - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 254DD0DD915365B9A303FD7DF1888FF8, 365CD2A3653FE8914E03BD66D1935936EEC7F906DF31475912D3706A7B30F519 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS000A.dll
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7MODELS000A.dll - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 97EB099B29BBE640973DBF994E81D078, 4BE88EFC13C0959B0376270405AA1C3E24B44FA33E82D449D9930709889FA5D1 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\VISSHE.DLL
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\VISSHE.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 846423C6647E7F2824D4433414964BBC, 4F734C8C10FBBDAE71832AFDA30272B9666186EF6128BA1EED9063A26E28A6E4 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOHEVI.DLL
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOHEVI.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 [ 1D89B7C00D6CAEA48CF64617D6CEB899, 3B3645B7A1870021CBA71E5DEFD643E02762FAD3294A107F9F2733B320B3C443 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\msoshext.dll
14:33:47.0691 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\msoshext.dll - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ 76883746984E37D0288DD300E9D7F366, A7977A09BEF3D141ACEAF70A6957C98B3C312B74867D0242DE8BD7B49AA5EC3A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Csi.dll
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\Csi.dll - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ 18E756E0FE2FFCD5DE35F6B9F91244A6, 2B508EEA1F59BE0E627BB87921F88D6C7277609DCCEFCD3618F83503CF871761 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_0a1d2fcba76b3f00\ATL90.dll
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.atl_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_0a1d2fcba76b3f00\ATL90.dll - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ E4C2344E31D3C577FB2723C961069858, 4546EB9106E86E471CAF0870ACDD4D1FE34C2AD293F596FD55B82215B922AE14 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_08e3747fa83e48bc\msvcr90.dll
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_08e3747fa83e48bc\msvcr90.dll - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ 7BAD703009E0A236951A13095314E50A, A9CB69B574CA6C50A743956117B9718A72DF34E0E12B52301A5361EC36DBA33C ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_04480933ab2137b1\mfc90.dll
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_04480933ab2137b1\mfc90.dll - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ 72C8232A2626743724D79F4D1684F3F3, 8585A855C4A8FDB975A2B26CDE76B22CCD23FE19152D92FB47B30C7ACC7A966B ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_01c6b44660ce74c3\MFC90CHT.DLL
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_01c6b44660ce74c3\MFC90CHT.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 [ 305F9BDB5376F358618C642A72E03C3F, AA4442D9AF04EACC00E32B5E64E36AE49348B2C0AAEB733164C1DEBC97811C27 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
14:33:47.0707 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ B3304E8303EFD4CBBBE1C7B3D3E1AFCF, A409B27244794D27094E16FC85C7801927B9CD09E32F01A0D8B218B890BED589 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXEV.DLL
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXEV.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ 7AA237D4CA12EBE406E364B7374F5FE9, 7C6300A40CAACCE0F8E074608408E7DD049FFF00120AAB8A0F8E3326038C0774 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOHTMED.EXE
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSOHTMED.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ 66C87DB880052104808507D6FA84D68E, 46BD5C16225B3D0BF786FDA6461CE9A549DAA9FA38C8BDADAA0AF08FA6A24260 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ 6D7AAAADF2BB5A485C9AF58F73641379, 21BD2DA73C0FD41E35999B01E695E8187741812A138494AD4B2D3C4E5241937D ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\AUTHZAX.DLL
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\AUTHZAX.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ 48989BA63F057B50262507CEA04083A4, 439541BD57EDF2CB8719CD036FB0F08755D986F2701C30165872BA742E662C0F ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSLaunch.dll
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSLaunch.dll - ok
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 [ 3D5BEF636F6FC5348956662C24DD174F, D6715472B09E36BD4848DEEFB3B7F793EA88A664C5B3CDC9665A55153CA1A6DD ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\IEAWSDC.DLL
14:33:47.0722 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\IEAWSDC.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 [ C9488A04490DA80CC4D1ED1E10D49C5A, 0092B9A894031A05130AD210EE56CE23F6EEF6AF5259FAFB58DAE6F36723F090 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\vstoee.dll
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\vstoee.dll - ok
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 [ DA4CF2FB85603AF1DD651663BAD8C057, 5390F9ADE4687DC8949433AC8157599F59C3246774B473547F668C6EFAE63174 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOLoader.dll
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOLoader.dll - ok
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 [ 8D17BB4058731E8931C660BB8F6D6E27, 3C3EBB154E2457EF83F9E9FAF91BFD2714911E3E20F7F8782B63C766D68AA585 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOLoaderUI.dll
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOLoaderUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 [ 478F1EF938C6A78476234D93278062DC, 2EC552D74AE1E8A97D2A982B4831E65EEC4BDA01443D1A6B316FCF8B71AD984E ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOLoaderUI.dll
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOLoaderUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 [ 211D8A432405A0F9FF0CE5105C94A1C8, 2B37E0190DE1D65D5BE28EC9F33ED53551A2CB09BAC8BCC8271F8570B2FB9A62 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOMessageProvider.dll
14:33:47.0738 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOMessageProvider.dll - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 09C80F2FA47D46632FB1CE5CF4768B0E, 6842C403EF9B877BD954C23555DDF04AC4A2FA4130E1CF748C20F4F8BD405566 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOInstaller.exe
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\VSTOInstaller.exe - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 4F9CEC855809D9C50EABAE26D1879FE3, DE28B4A662EDE5320850DB5C04AC76A6665B9A6E249F51BFD3CB86C5447FCA4C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOInstallerUI.dll
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOInstallerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 37A9F22FEFDE9696E1E5EA3EBD6FD732, 3845A66EDA829DB8C0EB2ADD08E02CC48FB7F3FDD3CBF76D3C36165212C2686D ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOInstallerUI.dll
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VSTO\10.0\1033\VSTOInstallerUI.dll - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 2F083ACC98D9763AB94415CFF198C594, 3343455915BC6BBC8E73F6E500FF1EEE0677FF6F1C724EC253BA1175932BBB18 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\NAMEEXT.DLL
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\NAMEEXT.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 15E726E44F430A0E3168A7277FEDC57E, CCFCF05D961EC26665054A0B09845BE0E6B82518E9E84A6574E994A509370BC0 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\msgfilt.dll
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\msgfilt.dll - ok
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 [ 4CDBA05E0054802757CA355437C04EBD, C4ADC81632FC4152A16E60BB273BF8D96D1A4DA549586792F9EBD058D2DF41F8 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\offfiltx.dll
14:33:47.0753 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\offfiltx.dll - ok
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 [ B067CDC07CC2C163D18B5E14C908B2E4, F9EC2956796A785EEB778B5A8F205936BC7AC1D1DE267B330C09E3AF75F748BA ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\odffilt.dll
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\odffilt.dll - ok
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 [ C2BF0D59ED70F4273878471F2415EF21, 7808BB0FEF3C0FACD15A2CB226C3897310D5337069650E91958AA6D1AA1ED306 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\VISFILT.DLL
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Filters\VISFILT.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 [ 8C362BC4687838891922DBD00D622ACD, 383FF92CF608B77A1E5E24D65F2089D8B22C1594B58F0F86994322586FE5CEDE ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPC.DLL
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPC.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 [ 17E8DE51C5DAE58C5C390F41B9C777BD, C3A8886ED48B2339ED106C503AA05E183905E21D0F504645EFB4092ACA8D459A ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPWMI.DLL
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPWMI.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 [ 61BFFB5F57AD12F83AB64B7181829B34, 1DD0DD35E4158F95765EE6639F217DF03A0A19E624E020DBA609268C08A13846 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
14:33:47.0769 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ F62175F3B0CF55742A2085516F1B9BEC, 2A544298ABD8A9C386E902D85F4827AA03CC9514CAB23E79F8531CF65E368BBF ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPOBJS.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPOBJS.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ 2AB6785FF0891F7F267E93E5A0D754B7, 42D768250CF26BDE1C509868F432B93F304289DF2FCDF7ACB38174786E7F56FD ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OLKFSTUB.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\OLKFSTUB.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ BFB7B7D36B278E3C407803DD7AD1B3A2, 9FE44B931CA1E6FDA1BEC2EC637F75016D256964AF85445192ADB29410B4EF38 ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BHOINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BHOINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ 35A3AA4707C8EAA5D991B306A13D099B, 86E42ED5963722B48FCE83904081950111B555DB74C330FBEBE9DC8485195FDC ] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPISHELLR.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\MAPISHELLR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ 11BF5AB1B544480558AE86F104E9CE40, 4EDCC083BF994C959FE5D15E511E19998ABE2E99E7943D3E5C8D757CAEB4F7EA ] C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_4973eb1d754a9dc9\MFC90CHT.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.vc90.mfcloc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4148_none_4973eb1d754a9dc9\MFC90CHT.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 [ 00000000000000000000000000000000, 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSORES.DLL
14:33:47.0785 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSORES.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ C33305C1AF413FFB275E14BD03C57BC4, 8F81B5577FAD332DE03A72379956870360C0A73B07C8D554E7FA6620086EC3FE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\OFFREL.DLL
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\OFFREL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ DE436861BDA48B4C6DB04DB513B5317E, 86AF78965D1E9734DEF4B2C461C2816C6475D73B36A343CF9F1C41B8BBEB434D ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\Wordcnvr.dll
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\Wordcnvr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ C6DED989CB707AE756D46DFE748B8D3B, FA196281FAC9B3E18350FDEC60828878E55A4E8754892B244708AE17220753A9 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\misc.exe
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\misc.exe - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ 8A1BF4857CD17651BD8C41843C2850A9, 77722C2C1E039B81C6C14F0CB8D4FBF54A2B5150C7117784F0FB9C8F93E6BC96 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\CLVWINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\CLVWINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ 58F9AABD5DF5FE922FDCAE957A1E5B1A, 8D7BBF5C2BAAB9AEFDA4AC3291CC17BC3EE1294C3E2001420B5B35287E611C80 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GRINTL32.DLL
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GRINTL32.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 [ 482C64B9C6228FA32BED07CA0158F64C, CF1491872B8A5D8AC75C6D94E3427F6334CF736B0828097D51868BB4E307EF5A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GRLEX.DLL
14:33:47.0800 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\GRLEX.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 231FFAA09851ABD623E3179F12ADB70F, BC34F1A15E9BB28A0C1B04153C12FC25B12A0E3B939822C051E2D3514E90EA75 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\OSETUPUI.DLL
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\OSETUPUI.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 30A76C9F0FCEEAEBEA2E7D972C04ED05, 0CAA696FA0E436F39B8CD9C3F904968945C904F38BA86AC9846169341F096C93 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\OARPMANR.DLL
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\OARPMANR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 80DEEBE47C8E4369F567FA91DC1231C0, 81C9FB9199D511CEEF58D5B224E9D9EBE3AD9595B4870139F3C5C6C1FDC52325 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\promointl.dll
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\Office Setup Controller\Office.en-us\promointl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ FF171F850489152F3FE907DA52848E47, BB70A5C9F9872382881CA459133BE1FF2975B895B691351A5C0E57447B9EC2B4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VBA\VBA7\1033\VBE7INTL.DLL
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\VBA\VBA7\1033\VBE7INTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 32EDCA867F0803ABC86FB258E5E4FD43, E0393070078879AB02BD5B8D108A0043A6399A26CB28AA041176C4D5F70C265A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OCLTINT.DLL
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OCLTINT.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 [ 47DBD73563490D9828E596F86DBE31EB, C941C6F013A6847EFB4674DB8D028E2B17F56FED240029A5696D23D83BAFFD5C ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\MSOINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0816 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\MSOINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ B46DEBBB3B0A16492A76EC167DDFD349, 8C3643813CE0B4B882616F38273F0459BB5712D8CF16E837DEAF90EEB9D09D1B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EntityPickerIntl.dll
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EntityPickerIntl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ 489E68A40665D8B9189E9914ED652860, 71AA309CA25AE19E306584ECD272649D4971E2F909ACBB619159FD138E383F8B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BCSRuntimeRes.dll
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BCSRuntimeRes.dll - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ 6E81FC49020455EEC05DE61D3A75B89D, 9EB326A4338CC9E8E1C7AF79DB0F51B44E95AA0733372F623A6B9D36DCB15FE3 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BHOINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\BHOINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ 4AF4D0EEB081CDDF00DAE2F0138E1250, B2B3974422F320EA5E9C5646649F0DCA133B17A3848A361B014A42E54F354884 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\IPEDINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\IPEDINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ 69F2233965AAB1B2283118E9553D76C7, 3458FCB82D6C56BCEA87FEAC134C93AE6CC67DC3884DC4DCADE41DBCB7419B64 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ContactPickerIntl.dll
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ContactPickerIntl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 [ 0F45FF4AF4C58C9391FCA2D83A227877, 6B10A06FE12810D77CD4ACAAC9B016672CABD31B49D9497F71D418D0BA699049 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\ALRTINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0832 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\ALRTINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 [ E9018BB84192A96A99677A715B638013, FE26756547E4A52C4EEDA3F3B29528052C157A93EA1F8C6254679BE3152F777B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EAWFINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EAWFINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 [ 7F97C66E925F9FA7A6FB5E56CC2C003A, 53AACDCA9F61559A5E2147DC5EA941683FB6D195378F682864C3A06BF0AA1FB6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OFFOWCI.DLL
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OFFOWCI.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 [ 8BD9DD8F8FC5A876CE73159AD63D77F4, CE6707B76876170C8609644599117DA8853D14E8C46ACEDAF145B2F7AA9F7590 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\2052\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\2052\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 [ E4D4A3DE0C14A9F671BD51BF1AE3871C, 4F0BFC8D0C92768AC3B06B777BBD0546D40EA84EDEDC165F36E6E95289643379 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1028\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1028\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 [ 90B238E111675742CA28F75681D61661, 87D3E4FB8F0023C8DFB6C3FA1D5589B51887F2A06EF9D87EE7EFC470C571072B ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1031\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0847 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1031\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 [ E51CCBE599C54365F60A653F00FB6B59, 856681F9D3DC69EA52A252355497EC89D8E31260801EDB4DA387F65037BAC91A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1033\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1033\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 [ B0421E0FC013D4B57DBA92F4AC2FDA04, 2B31902A74BCD0247764A1FCC40514B8ADF5A2DD881A7B07148D8E74339458CA ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\3082\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\3082\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 [ 7D26561D455C8A8E209D680B0D9BC6AA, 0D0925E02B163157FB1686E9AD0A2B6CCC70399F87EFD6F1235D360415A3030A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1036\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1036\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 [ 85D90766B76A5036D29A0D98C1DAE439, B5D4F362AC5E9A3090A2F8F17028E769D39CD3CAC535375124701A3699203FC6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1040\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1040\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 [ 53ECAF0ED506967DF2A045B75ED52E24, 08FF8C6AEE190DE31A999CA7ADF0C9F84105388059ABE98B8338C0B86C079F21 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1041\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0863 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1041\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ 8CEC568E66CAB7A5CF8A14D850FBB002, 3B5C2165335DE6286809371B6E1AE8F4C0D3B3DA5E9B3AC0FF56E9C49572DF60 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1042\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1042\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ 44EB9257752E952193FAF408BF3ABC57, 136E3B1202B60425376D7214450E33D7DAAAEB6C44A13E457875AB6A3680B179 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1046\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1046\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ 74B19A2653267FDEAA6C6D3DDF3A0A9A, CA8356BAD057117751142F489CE26937FC47F564700071638371E5E49C5746A4 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1049\hxdsui.dll
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\1049\hxdsui.dll - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ C254E698E90179316EEFD3D8C6445D60, 2A791526D7FC9547633CE0B3D527A689584E35E0F03683C03828E0469C60B916 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OISINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\OISINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ 86EFA17A232685397C9A8F8D42DC5ED3, FF5015328F1D632585B38A7096DF0DC710B32B744227A14570C0ED0C4CAFA1CF ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\ACERECR.DLL
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\1033\ACERECR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 [ 402EADD9E1483FB9E1A96ECE7B950624, CA0E4E74C9544D9EBF7432840C87E9C669D724C6868102D51DAE4912657AA0E6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\wxpr.dll
14:33:47.0878 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\wxpr.dll - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ 66E4166B7E129A29FFEA58DF424951AB, 11707A82D563861E06148FB2733C515A9AD6C30E5A48C92B7DF6F87274E34C62 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\CERTINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\CERTINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ 89065E6B732EBBAB47F2FFD8B1027908, 4D84644F7B0DD1C5B6C572429A0280125D0D83D3F714D9D10581742C5BFA3AE6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\QRYINT32.DLL
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\QRYINT32.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ 95B30AA01D5C0662AD1C2822431E360B, C7620548DFC1FE2B057EB5423709BF2FD3F9ACBE68638377CCB3B813621A3749 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\SLINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\SLINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ F3E1265F2F72F0F30464C19FC0D9263D, 092167FB8180160D65AB2F79CC9FBA22EF91580AF15BE7BCDDB27AC5613F34DD ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\EQUATION\1033\EEINTL.DLL
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\EQUATION\1033\EEINTL.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ 8C5640B30A34C6379912A47940AD8719, 1952D63BEB7BE21148901D80ED40C84883FDFF9FC0F470716E4908EFD315B192 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ACCICONS.EXE
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ACCICONS.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 [ 9D675C507AFC658117D12A3CE55A9347, 27457D9AB83C056A9B913498994463B7ACE187F34436E412307F5224963948AE ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7Lexicons0011.DLL
14:33:47.0894 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7Lexicons0011.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 [ 0B75DB21392F8964F51FD36AE1394E68, EF77CBF93C2ED1A4D0C5416D3424660CB7FF9AE3706FE124A6C1A1BD0DA783F6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7Models0011.DLL
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\NL7Models0011.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 [ 6654760266342AE128E26BA9B3AD6C3B, 263BC8B5A0F4D6227737B2370C271D9AC082A4798DA45AEF9E5757B14DBFFE52 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\PPTICO.EXE
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\PPTICO.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 [ D23764551068293A44E4D05609818025, 19C99297393CB0953BCC77015459A22D9DFAA2ACB1917EAC4308707524B0209E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\WORDICON.EXE
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\WORDICON.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 [ FB0BCD1913964A5CC8C9F9FE167C34E7, 6A9F43E611B0C48112F34D3363CBFB5BA4DC4F0AF2758B260F822AB60C7594EB ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\XLICONS.EXE
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\XLICONS.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 [ EDD542106D0099963703956B5EEC38A0, FA517525DFFDFA3E4CC91810AB6F66FDF9174A94B02F6F8562C49465FC54BB5A ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ENVELOPR.DLL
14:33:47.0910 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ENVELOPR.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 93A1A809E9BAC8ED69B8DC4754C4DF8F, C5DFA8900956D8796FEC10B6A4697CCFDD2A477A158345394901AED364A3CC01 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EXPTOOWS.DLL
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\EXPTOOWS.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 4664ABADE37F75551CAB943EA6077946, 128493971AE2F0D3F4EE95B21CCC9BD9B33F7478B1936D13BC1704B3C8C42068 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ospintl.dll
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\ospintl.dll - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 327844587124E381DFE250FED8932FAA, B5CEC02BEE43817CB9AAFD462E59F6891EA0CC1A12E816222764784DC0071833 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\STSUCRES.DLL
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\1033\STSUCRES.DLL - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 3B54C9A073085BBBDAC10C86540DA73C, CA77230DBC69E7584E0037140E3F4C38E8303035F711E80A53AE0C5D2447B81E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psires.dll
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psires.dll - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 370A6907DDF79532A39319492B1FA38A, 46AECC5160F04FC3FFE4D37B404CCBBD1C5DC1501C2CEEE8284FF544DBDF10F8 ] C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\truecrypt-x64.sys
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\truecrypt-x64.sys - ok
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 [ 0E84570DA1EF6D58E7573EA9F4E8BDD2, FD62F121A0992EE5D151922DDD5EF680322C05D455D6295E524ACE8095CDD145 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOICONS.EXE
14:33:47.0925 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOICONS.EXE - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ 0F876D0E83DC45491782CCE978314627, 3BFDE2F7BB77C321280A1F5908D1B38ECD1B9C79BCE00DBDACD7CC2B9C260E4E ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\DasPtct64.sys
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\DasPtct64.sys - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ 337A81B3FF34F9851D245D42A725FC22, D80AD090EDC3A80EB29A9105E98546EDF3DA22A8763EB0B8D037A9A85CE08C48 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\Pavboot64.sys
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\Pavboot64.sys - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ 9909F37A0AC6D4C7B0307D9CCCB89A9E, 2E7EC940CA8589F1331889BE7E3FBD237BB47D5E268C10A7C407263DA34FFAC6 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\PCloudBroom64.exe
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\PCloudBroom64.exe - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ B625A1FFC39116B56413A5B5FEAC214A, 6805831B67E2745FE03D72F4B9D9275FF6FC8E3FAAC03B8DFD1605CEBAB6D1D1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\psboot.sys
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\psboot.sys - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ B625A1FFC39116B56413A5B5FEAC214A, 6805831B67E2745FE03D72F4B9D9275FF6FC8E3FAAC03B8DFD1605CEBAB6D1D1 ] C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\PsBootx64.sys
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Cloud Cleaner\PsBootx64.sys - ok
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 [ EC84D7DCAE6AE0FE87EE5D4F0D50DC55, 7D914A319B195908752904C4A18DBC007C767941D11C9C76E3DD421DDD95ECE6 ] C:\Windows\System32\sud.dll
14:33:47.0941 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sud.dll - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ F121FF27B30D62EB148E928C4769328B, 2E5E0367FF7DF70D8550EE890E08994A4EE1E023027CD5C071FE803F6A949CB6 ] C:\Windows\System32\Speech\SpeechUX\sapi.cpl
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Speech\SpeechUX\sapi.cpl - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ 49B3F2AA15C59729F86489C3ABAA1315, AA5ABB71F0D5F2E9230D12668AEE326F9EE0D3D5E5D29FA7F7F1375A307C3D2F ] C:\Windows\System32\fsquirt.exe
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\fsquirt.exe - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ B795E6138E29A37508285FC31E92BD78, 01A9733871BAA8518092BADE3FCE62DCCA14CDF6FC55B98218253580B38D7659 ] C:\Windows\System32\DisplaySwitch.exe
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\DisplaySwitch.exe - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ 98F1C94E108DF0811CC5EF098ECFB842, 4D3F1B38654C870645C9F3DDC8B3D11E910F2897A60ECC4A1FA2F46474E168CF ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\mip.exe
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\mip.exe - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ FA4C36B574BF387D9582ED2C54A347A8, B71CDF708D4A4F045F784DE5E5458EBF9A4FA2B188C3F7422E2FBFE19310BE3F ] C:\Windows\System32\mblctr.exe
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mblctr.exe - ok
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 [ 47CC4EE5C9D98DC4F03FCD77DF8DF176, B69DB74CFC7B39605A9C27C57C930ABDF098E0A086D73CA8DB55FF3C7F9273B9 ] C:\Windows\System32\NetProjW.dll
14:33:47.0957 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NetProjW.dll - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 50F739538EF014B2E7EC59431749D838, 85C510C7FA8D64C70886EA01EC99E7B9064594F021A95B4CF88359421E732BE3 ] C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mstsc.exe - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 7633F554EEAFDE7F144B41C2FCAF5F63, 890884C7FE7D037E6DEBD21D1877E9C9C5E7790CDBA007DDB219AE6A55667F78 ] C:\Windows\System32\SnippingTool.exe
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SnippingTool.exe - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 47F0F526AD4982806C54B845B3289DE1, E81B11FE30B16FA4E3F08810513C245248ADCE8566355A8F2A19C63B1143FF5B ] C:\Windows\System32\SoundRecorder.exe
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SoundRecorder.exe - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 0A8BEC706DBC33BEA9A919BEDA137A2D, BB037F29BC685B60F09AE14623808DCF29FBB2CA931605A2F0C7D4B379AE808B ] C:\Windows\System32\SNTSearch.dll
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SNTSearch.dll - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ C7301A1D3DB09DE86528D9D916069859, 3440BAA0CCA74C123BF484C387359F53EADD3324C8069AC264D59B056E6AF111 ] C:\Windows\System32\dfrgui.exe
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dfrgui.exe - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ 6E26EE228F60D75C732D209688FB546C, 28E5F7EAC9659B8D787F89EE2234AA3997AC2DAEA092D5A8FC40EFB5B4CE532A ] C:\Windows\System32\wdc.dll
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wdc.dll - ok
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 [ D291620D4C51C5F5FFA62CCDC52C5C13, 76E959DD7DB31726C040D46CFA86B681479967AEA36DB5F625E80BD36422E8AE ] C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe
14:33:47.0972 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msinfo32.exe - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ 3DB5A1EACE7F3049ECC49FA64461E254, BA8387D4543B8B11E2202919B9608EE614753FE77F967AAD9906702841658B49 ] C:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ 51D186B582C905E49D84B70322F70B21, 37232FB4C67E74E0DEC69EE6895B719B06548CA42B3BB4EA6E3BF76AB2283944 ] C:\Windows\System32\miguiresource.dll
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\miguiresource.dll - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ A440A6EFED28AB4A8741E76BBDCF4B78, 869F1F3D6232846D70BDBFB19E83A00120434E2908B27FF053698A1F6A56521A ] C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\wet.dll
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\migwiz\wet.dll - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ 1C09858449980D64577E377EB262C9D7, 23DD82AD6EF5B00BCAABC3BEB3937B736E13B849C544B8A6F48C09F914013634 ] C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Journal.exe
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Journal.exe - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ 9D9C0DD19ED1D36E1FAB8805EA5CE1AF, 4DFA951D86898EB6E1377EDC4BC3370E5985AF8BE61DA6BFA9F862AC07DC3288 ] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\ShapeCollector.exe - ok
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 [ FCF433BFE9F44C8FD2FAF1E8DED23D72, B894B6815B72FA0243AF4CC139AEDC934BFE4090F04AFDA59000A2D9A5F4356A ] C:\Windows\System32\OobeFldr.dll


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

TDSS Killer 14.31..47
Part 10
14:33:47.0988 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\OobeFldr.dll - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ 852D67A27E454BD389FA7F02A8CBE23F, A8FDBA9DF15E41B6F5C69C79F66A26A9D48E174F9E7018A371600B866867DAB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ 06A6FE79BD96C7FEF7322AFE5B45FFFF, 6A0A877D495A22BEF290F2A248CCC7703FA921F16939EAFC934E98025666B2D1 ] C:\Windows\System32\mycomput.dll
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mycomput.dll - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ B9CE8CF2FF2D5EAFFDBAA340E7B385A5, FBCBFEBA72E174EBD15CB59A76B420C9DD0F6862DC39566A3D2997D6671E98B8 ] C:\Windows\System32\iscsicpl.dll
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\iscsicpl.dll - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ 3EEC0FB1DDD317AA1E8933B912439736, D909466452583BBC8227ED9943CF373084E6000BE2C530CF81AC38ED19A9E1D0 ] C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\MdSched.exe - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ 279AC1AD3CBD3980D5517924A7CBFCE2, 50B900A533CF760FD3775048D48353607EBD17CD391FAC9C4C88262FD95A3670 ] C:\Windows\System32\pmcsnap.dll
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\pmcsnap.dll - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ 1BCA343802DB1682A6C61FEB1C064B20, 24BAF8A872A63F5532816D95E1C9020DFEC9F5E3F278D0193139114A40CCF735 ] C:\Windows\System32\wsecedit.dll
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wsecedit.dll - ok
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 [ DE038C40F3033EDA732655FA42DCBD18, 8516D2EEA5E665FCE354A5352517EE9DA47781F507C281AE88DC1939F900BDBE ] C:\Windows\System32\filemgmt.dll
14:33:48.0003 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\filemgmt.dll - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ E19D102BAF266F34592F7C742FBFA886, F3C8BB430F9C33E6CAF06AAEBDE17B7FDDCC55E8BB36CEC2B9379038F1FCA0B1 ] C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msconfig.exe - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ 11F174ED2050121C394C17B4F7B69983, 988B799650BA89DC9AA7078991A854EB4E897744D8051FA805D8070A28FFE0C5 ] C:\Windows\System32\AuthFWGP.dll
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\AuthFWGP.dll - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ 3842B5B168EF5CC382E99D2BDCAC1CA7, 1576C05083D2CF6CF28902867D03D0E7E6AD0BA40058F89DE3B1721332562FB8 ] C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtpswx.exe
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtpswx.exe - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ E7B1B5D5A1D1E4C77AE995D725A1FEE5, 4198F1C2E99317723DE705C22BFF6040A71B421098037C83D41C075B778283B7 ] C:\Windows\System32\sdcpl.dll
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sdcpl.dll - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ F3B306179F1840C0813DC6771B018358, DCAEB590394B42D180E23E3CEF4DD135513395B026E0ED489AEC49848B85B8F0 ] C:\Windows\System32\recdisc.exe
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\recdisc.exe - ok
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 [ E79DF53BAD587E24B3CF965A5746C7B6, 4E7C22648ACF664AB13DFEB2DC062AE90AF1E6C621186981F395FB279BBC9B9D ] C:\Windows\System32\msra.exe
14:33:48.0019 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msra.exe - ok
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 [ 48041BAEB60CE5F34F13CC2A1361E49C, AF82355A4C0D872F1F45261381C23C1510C2C77DD5F040B706FD7A3D63D4BAA4 ] C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mssph.dll - ok
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 [ 76D86E65FF7D10292886A1F2DB93A911, D83CF27E338FEF4967CE0B1D28FE60CEF986D275781FC013531E54B328C4B9A3 ] C:\Windows\System32\ELSCore.dll
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ELSCore.dll - ok
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 [ AEE087CF7423BA44CC2DE03CC565E399, 8C1C59D438C0C28E1B7B078C3EA030F6C4A7CBC3B1306D673B0A2EA0AAB2B953 ] C:\Windows\System32\elslad.dll
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\elslad.dll - ok
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 [ 12929BDE96189F4E968AD035573424F0, 27FBB49F6ED6722A0C43E270E7678EFE9950BD913760DB33D5C10AFAB99417FC ] C:\Windows\System32\elsTrans.dll
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\elsTrans.dll - ok
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 [ E5DE3FFD785B6730291AD98E491D58BA, 1A26DB6EE0A70AA495948A68F63453C6ABCD76E1FCCEAE909F922F28D277F10D ] C:\Windows\ehome\ehres.dll
14:33:48.0035 0x08d8 C:\Windows\ehome\ehres.dll - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ FB0BCD1913964A5CC8C9F9FE167C34E7, 6A9F43E611B0C48112F34D3363CBFB5BA4DC4F0AF2758B260F822AB60C7594EB ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ C6DED989CB707AE756D46DFE748B8D3B, FA196281FAC9B3E18350FDEC60828878E55A4E8754892B244708AE17220753A9 ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ 2A15FDF0356447FAE283DD9DFB24A421, 2B315D9D0295A1C638FC345C4D97DBAF9EA4452F5052972758F620F28502D710 ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\msouc.exe - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ 14989C0C5B9C0B89EAE639A7714E934A, C59C762BA2CBE06B4487944EF9FBAB007E862C7D279C379370C1B8129BDD5B6D ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ 38378B393D1B44F139F3200F6048212D, EDC51FD170D7D77725B269623F85951DA9E7684CA7B48A08A4E5348E2107F35B ] C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Windows\Installer\{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe - ok
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 [ E3BF29CED96790CDAAFA981FFDDF53A3, 76CB27EF7B27E5636EDA9D95229519B2A2870729A0BB694F1FD11CD602BAC4DC ] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
14:33:48.0050 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ FDA49D1D0C201F6C76BD2593F562BF80, AC021539FBFB30F85973797F48180BB916272A71C02B6C2E41FCAC99FDC4FD7E ] C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeui.exe
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeui.exe - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ E83D2495D5867E224FBF42EF40D8856C, 2C806D9B932F24C4BC84E86CED7962A75C0161FF732F77EB1827A3A14976B2C1 ] C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\DVDMaker.exe
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\DVDMaker.exe - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ 64B328D52DFC8CDA123093E3F6E4C37C, 7D6BE433BA7DD4A2B8F8B79D7B87055DA8DAAFA3E0404432D40469C39C2040E1 ] C:\Windows\System32\unregmp2.exe
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\unregmp2.exe - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ 492CB6A624D5DAD73EE0294B5DB37DD6, CCB4ECD48561CE024EA176B7036F0F2713B98BC82AA37347A30D8187762A8784 ] C:\Windows\System32\xpsrchvw.exe
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\xpsrchvw.exe - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ 50EBD31C3527366FAFA468BD609F7352, FA53917F73C33F97C4074D7F02BEF7ED8B3C0D418C5B7BB4E0D722A430AB1595 ] C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ FD28E3B46F63337EAF905120F1E00070, 23001BDC9A3BBB82021C4B8664F07FDC0BEF5CB43BE9CF1C17E53E9BDB23FF01 ] C:\Windows\System32\accessibilitycpl.dll
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\accessibilitycpl.dll - ok
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 [ D378AB3C9178424588B55AC7B652D7F9, 4BEC2E17A74F89E8B66E92EEB727577151F72754EFB21B032C54B2B71836915A ] C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
14:33:48.0066 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ 0A9D5716CB1F3AFA73703F39647BB8C2, 6DEED57C94EC2DF24E3B1EBE32287C5FC08A37D2277D1E45CAEEF7430A05202B ] C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ 68899208A26E4522D25DBA87FF2E98D1, A62D1C0E6ED81524B1E91BD547050B8275B2DF950D306F49DE0BBBB12C4FBAF3 ] C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ CE8831D2DCB5803A4CBC8EDCCBBC2A05, D558A25B087C5A94E5D8E163FF566CD324F9BEBF3DE81F2E36FB2193DF95347A ] C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ 667AFCD7E3800DFEEA7FD056DBF43498, 1BBF16BD7661FA6B5B29B13B8AEC768A2DE2DF3F9FEB25391AE0A3C17DCC9FAC ] C:\Windows\System32\oleprn.dll
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\oleprn.dll - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ AF1CCAFDAF72439B123A37BD6509F19E, 9BFD4C527729AEAB1C4818DCE550E83C0E9B6C0FC40A2B300375C2101F038BAE ] C:\Windows\System32\msnetobj.dll
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\msnetobj.dll - ok
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 [ 467450EA47887D0C095C88442FD1047A, E32C00FFB31CF286939739EA8863C1B87DCC52BFF4EAE20B3B5BD711B2032A7E ] C:\Windows\System32\CertEnrollCtrl.exe
14:33:48.0082 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\CertEnrollCtrl.exe - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ 810CB1920DFB1FBD6C5436458B0A86E3, C8866B964D258C88A187E464ABD13E83FCD5FD5BCEFFA3F56B619524040D6D73 ] C:\Windows\System32\RegCtrl.dll
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\RegCtrl.dll - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ B4B15B036403D9A5411D10E2AE061762, 680DD4DA4147088DE61A8FD40E401F49DC3894483705444F216BEC0002FF0DA7 ] C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\Flash64_12_0_0_77.ocx
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash\Flash64_12_0_0_77.ocx - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ 731131A477F69476F2D739B0DB6A9281, 39E0006D1A84276CE4A10DFB326D514349555982E201BBF9D065A5215F044803 ] C:\Windows\System32\scrrun.dll
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\scrrun.dll - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ B837D1528CE2E3CB79F09496BC08DDC6, ACD54CE61CFE94F23DC283537AD8FFBEB3D6041BD30317B60BA7A10FCB240A27 ] C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\SensApi.dll - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ E3F30C809B0E3C34588BD336D8090CD2, 021D7CE4D95A1F8811AD5085ED091C2066C544152DEF2D370EFF464381B7D2ED ] C:\Windows\System32\lpremove.exe
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lpremove.exe - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ A3D4197E5DC267D488C467133E8407DF, 8FD6C1901C88661276EE5CA506AD97F60D7C166EA9BFD58BE40D53674C41AD1C ] C:\Windows\System32\srrstr.dll
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srrstr.dll - ok
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 [ B7AC66C1CCD87D7C49256B5451DED4FA, 2BA412A69605D75CF10B9446725917B850A29369BD3970CA14796CC24C9BFD72 ] C:\Windows\System32\spp.dll
14:33:48.0097 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\spp.dll - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ FC6C5D860CDB82411DA626821201BDF0, E062B9AFBEE5BEC64C7DC9C6C57CD31EE3148388055C4B66D208BF604C703560 ] C:\Windows\System32\srclient.dll
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srclient.dll - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ E08E46FDD841B7184194011CA1955A0B, 9C3725BB1F08F92744C980A22ED5C874007D3B5863C7E1F140F50061052AC418 ] C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ 50D28F3F8B7C17056520C80A29EFE17C, 71613EA48467D1A0B00F8BCAED270B7527FC5771F540A8EB0515B3A5FDC8604F ] C:\Windows\System32\lpksetup.exe
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\lpksetup.exe - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ 814423DBEDE2CACB32C566C9A5C54A97, BBBD00BFB9E7A5CEBD7EDB3206B447EF27022BFFA9690AED697C701271CDC1F7 ] C:\Windows\System32\srhelper.dll
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\srhelper.dll - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ 356E96B2FE133373116D1AEBBCA896A3, 0CCCF2018C6980F8D8E6BC155B5FFE6E4E88D420DE8360C8ECFC71F937B2C435 ] C:\Windows\System32\drvstore.dll
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\drvstore.dll - ok
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 [ 5B9A6A310326D9C438F2C19FBBE97C97, D74D5F60AF0EEBA9AC24324CB7036F865C38B2332FFA3F7C568C02F88027F7E8 ] \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy27\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
14:33:48.0113 0x08d8 \Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy27\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe - ok
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 [ 773212B2AAA24C1E31F10246B15B276C, F2EF85F5ABA307976D9C649D710B408952089458DDE97D4DEF321DF14E46A046 ] C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe - ok
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 [ 288ADDED26C80FDC135CAB4340161686, FEA5CBCD061E6F347670E9ED7261F1FF3433480158A2FF0AEBC8DF53930B7000 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\CbsCore.dll
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\CbsCore.dll - ok
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 [ 6369F960C28A16F4502C480EEDE3652C, 43712222F1DEF7277EC6A99BEA6FB9C7E0E1FCAB2AD35C0208747D70301D0E47 ] C:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll - ok
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 [ 7957A194B8421BC070FABBF1C55DB68B, 782389F39C4CD9E13D5F9847AC33DF82BBFAEF6CF8E6150698D462F1DC270559 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wcp.dll
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wcp.dll - ok
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 [ 9297F004FCE79FB7B26DAC6968FB5FEB, 797B4501823123FB6530F613CE996E77C3D323CD7B2365836504BD622F4CEFC2 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\DrUpdate.dll
14:33:48.0128 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\DrUpdate.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ 6685DD5CC357D45EEE30FD089E8A111A, FA261701D1E81029ADBE431AD740BBB00185ADD9A2E226374B9C0A0992A157D5 ] C:\Windows\System32\sxsstore.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\sxsstore.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ 943F48CC3A59169E52A054946C2F59B8, 0F98177902498B251F573613EFEAC1052B9BE23115A58EF2740363BC5DE99F61 ] C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wrpint.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\wrpint.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ D485D1BE97777617B186FC8095F58421, 6F4947E651D1D8FA4DA006AE874E91D5D87813BA84EE71C91FF6F92833B921FF ] C:\Windows\servicing\CbsApi.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\servicing\CbsApi.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ AEAFE966FB0BEF2F9153B7076BC79127, 300E75838034111928C5062C130DCB245C450B459607AFDA506714D9C5E84B6C ] C:\Windows\System32\acproxy.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\acproxy.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ EE11A3F03D8B801B721BC6D0089BDD9C, E1942476AD833FF53B8A9AA705F096FA52BAAC2FBED1BF3DEFDE48368B14AC0C ] C:\Windows\System32\ulib.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\ulib.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ 4E81439902079C348B61D7FF027FE147, E652C9EC77745504689532B3C394959F9B5BC29E9C008CB9EE09CDA818514FA9 ] C:\Windows\System32\StructuredQuery.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\StructuredQuery.dll - ok
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 [ 4715F8F8CDBFFF2728BA38B789A1D7C7, 70E6F51636CFF04FCB5AD95968AC4771BEFE2D205DB7E34681F02DBE24C9CF39 ] C:\Windows\System32\wpdshext.dll
14:33:48.0144 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\wpdshext.dll - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ 03AB2A2E426C2AD400AC8315226347F8, 71B2628163471D3D8C5681CA7BBAFC03C6EAA499707513FDBDEC009F0EB32E77 ] C:\Windows\System32\EhStorAPI.dll
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\EhStorAPI.dll - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ BBAAE027C176402E221CADBFCAEB5407, 42408790DD435B5625E33C53013DB080FC3F583F2D54A71A866F70090E45CCA2 ] C:\Windows\System32\zipfldr.dll
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\zipfldr.dll - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ B55D431B5EEC32FF6E7B7111DABD5711, 00B19F1A1B078FD85AA1057CDA4DECFD7812E0FF033751DBA1DB208FC7BD1D50 ] C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre\tdsskiller.exe
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre\tdsskiller.exe - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ 9D2A2369AB4B08A4905FE72DB104498F, D6FA1705018BABABFA2362E05691A0D6408D14DE7B76129B16D0A1DAD6378E58 ] C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ E948D1D42DC68923ABD75EEB5BCCD1D3, 74218AE72B6B9940315F17D297E97F9F5CE4962C956AF8049367E14769D6EDD5 ] C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\consent.exe - ok
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 [ 7D5645EE0EA77D539828433D9B95F5EB, EEF81E9B2205FC456DB6095AD0AEAB38BB131D3BCD090EA6CD91D5568ACAFB7F ] C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll
14:33:48.0160 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\WinSCard.dll - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ 4E5FE39C1076D115EC8BFCFE14D75B80, F1D02BCA6F664DCDD0CCDE269D31787C7553CD38C7208A8DD8B80B9EA09FEB1C ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\credssp.dll - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ 11542EC1F1C53EDB3CCF5AADF4C9972F, 3458A80698836B5ECD1F5E61FA1525C4646DDA4CDAF11BE80E6F11425D8C3674 ] C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ 9DD06F00898AA5CA7E24186EFC8E5E25, 51141D0D07DBC955B63281351D3F17163ACE9A5B08628EA1C82F33FD2913970E ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{14EC65E0-72DF-4C17-A2C5-A3A76803EA23}.tmp
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{14EC65E0-72DF-4C17-A2C5-A3A76803EA23}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ 91A7771934C0D9D2DA7699D25BB5B348, 154A6EB866AF22B38AEE8DB5A864653FEB15DED69DE26E5B602B7C5056CDDF72 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{5A5BCABD-F84D-4414-BD92-AB3E5DF0CD5A}.tmp
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{5A5BCABD-F84D-4414-BD92-AB3E5DF0CD5A}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ 80808656078CFCC32CF8BFEB0DD66279, 383F37599ABF16EEDEB2A60242DB7EDCC3D210A2A59DD61169047059F7041C5C ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{D0CF605C-E2A6-474F-9EF2-DA5D4CB9E91E}.tmp
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{D0CF605C-E2A6-474F-9EF2-DA5D4CB9E91E}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 [ DF471F11CC78BE02FE6BA15F2D94F65B, 9AC230DE58CE40E78AE6872BCF4778B69EEBF17E0E41B1301FF364ABD4737A78 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{D740F8E4-4067-4904-BEBE-B293F0335DC9}.tmp
14:33:48.0175 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{D740F8E4-4067-4904-BEBE-B293F0335DC9}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ 0FD19BDDD2513874FF6903F717367795, DFAF9C33F993BA26FC84EF66ABC7C483E62762F7E1FC763605A75ACC2E8AA4EE ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{4EA321CB-4AC9-4D88-9336-EE85C3F5AF6D}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{4EA321CB-4AC9-4D88-9336-EE85C3F5AF6D}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ DD88BBF87A43331A4E99E37F7BF59FDB, 872190F559FA0DD1F711E9FA101BA1AB6E6DE5ED0CCCE1AB7AFE45BC3B78A0F1 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{DCBFC9EF-8160-4620-82DF-6A89ADCCD37E}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{DCBFC9EF-8160-4620-82DF-6A89ADCCD37E}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ 4261449C1CADA6B007E5C27522946D2B, 11E79D1C529E816CCCAC9266089C77A4DB44676CAEEE25C66D6DB420B18D3ACB ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{CF8F6F54-F0D1-4573-9E08-367C45C18CC1}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{CF8F6F54-F0D1-4573-9E08-367C45C18CC1}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ 6627AA675A5C1B0330487A02E23F0560, 256AE9BA4273D4247FFAD6099D5A4FC8E98EDB27293AC8CAF7A571EB3890FAA7 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{602C1B66-522E-4FD1-871E-ECFEE9496581}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{602C1B66-522E-4FD1-871E-ECFEE9496581}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ 723B834A07F7DF7DE4CEB637D57ACEA3, B42867045DD3FB7682CDBD133970421010F0F14125E4992C73657CABA4659250 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{BA13ADD9-410C-4F34-BA72-DAE2E215CB47}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{BA13ADD9-410C-4F34-BA72-DAE2E215CB47}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 [ C1DE893FAF6D7F6CFB479A1F61835482, AD5FA3CE73777704C67C933691F1F068E1A7FF545F728B97574F9C33AC4BBC01 ] C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{3AF3EC62-4856-4A0F-914A-9C9349CCC8BA}.tmp
14:33:48.0191 0x08d8 C:\Users\STEPHE~1.REH\AppData\Local\Temp\{A24BEAF0-FB39-4CE9-B57A-A18F3200232E}\{3AF3EC62-4856-4A0F-914A-9C9349CCC8BA}.tmp - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ E2A17BCC08D92F42E08AF6BA2F93ABA7, 5FC9D47BF4B1094BECC0C0DDCD5CD4318DD3E4495D982F8785331616D5B82599 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ExplorerFrame.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ 6E1F8165C365D35C8E3C045AF0CDD481, B861360D0A014265A0BEB4CC2FE31EA05AE95120E8B07820C13A044D64C00E2B ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\duser.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ EE06B85BC69F18826302348A2AD089E0, 417205797CC9F6C986A863A61179784D9ADCAF1961EF8A4D9042D73C5A86509A ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dui70.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ 0B7E85364CB878E2AD531DB7B601A9E5, F5AD3018427F1CD68450EE5CB55AA9572546322580E0FB1E7888702A291C2380 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ 0BA65122FFA7E37564EE86422DBF7AE8, 3A37FC503D3228D021473AECA285427382518CC36C197E4C9912745BDF3AB757 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ 5CF640EDDB1E40A5AB1BB743BCDEC610, 0313AA3F713C9F5B84DBB0B4DE78A96B173E9F7B4CF61C10FDC7DAE952DB04E5 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll - ok
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 [ 5DF5D8CFD9B9573FA3B2C89D9061A240, 990EA273B640DF2D7E800C0CFF18550259C605A4951CD82CD9F1E7B6FF0C9533 ] C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll
14:33:48.0207 0x08d8 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll - ok
14:33:48.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:49.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:50.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:51.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:52.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:53.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:54.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:55.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:56.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:57.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:58.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:33:59.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:34:00.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:34:01.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:34:02.0222 0x08d8 Waiting for KSN requests completion. In queue: 94
14:34:03.0769 0x08d8 AV detected via SS2: Avira Desktop, C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\wsctool.exe ( 14.0.3.336 ), 0x41000 ( enabled : updated )
14:34:03.0785 0x08d8 FW detected via SS2: COMODO Firewall, C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cfpconfg.exe ( 6.3.38526.2970 ), 0x61010 ( enabled )
14:34:06.0347 0x08d8 ============================================================
14:34:06.0347 0x08d8 Scan finished
14:34:06.0347 0x08d8 ============================================================
14:34:06.0347 0x0194 Detected object count: 0
14:34:06.0347 0x0194 Actual detected object count: 0
14:34:37.0019 0x079c Deinitialize success


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Stever88,
I apologize for having to ask you to post all of these scans. So far there is not much of anything but that does not mean nothing is there.

Please run and post OTL:

*OTL*
Please download *OTL* ... by Old Timer . *Save it to your Desktop*.


Right click on *OTL.exe* select "*Run As Administrator*" to run it. If prompted by UAC, please allow it.
Click the *Scan All Users* checkbox.
Check the Extra Registry block to make sure the "Use SafeList" button is highlighted.
_Leave the remaining selections to the default settings._
Click on *Run Scan* at the top left hand corner.
When done, two Notepad files will open.
*OTL.txt* <-- _Will be opened, maximized_
*Extras.txt* <-- _Will be minimized on task bar._

Please post the contents of both *OTL.txt* and *Extras.txt* files in your next reply.

You may post each log in it's own separate post.


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wanna...!

Not a problem for me, Thank You for taking the time and trouble to help me.

OTL.txt in this Post - next Post will be Extras.txt.

Thanks again,
Steve

PS: I am on EDST, I am guessing you are PDST - correct?
___________________

OTL logfile created on: 3/30/2014 7:36:39 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.16521)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

4.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.69 Gb Available Physical Memory | 67.23% Memory free
8.00 Gb Paging File | 6.46 Gb Available in Paging File | 80.76% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 350.00 Gb Total Space | 231.11 Gb Free Space | 66.03% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | User Name: Stephen P. Rehrmann | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2014/03/30 19:32:29 | 000,602,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2014/03/13 10:04:36 | 000,440,400 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
PRC - [2014/03/13 10:04:13 | 000,689,744 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
PRC - [2014/03/13 10:04:13 | 000,440,400 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
PRC - [2013/12/18 14:42:48 | 000,840,568 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
PRC - [2013/12/18 11:42:34 | 000,065,432 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2013/12/06 10:47:20 | 000,662,232 | ---- | M] (Secunia) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe
PRC - [2013/11/27 20:08:04 | 000,033,536 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\WoW\coherence.exe
PRC - [2013/06/28 18:48:04 | 000,014,624 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe
PRC - [2013/01/22 21:26:46 | 000,297,336 | ---- | M] (Abine Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPService.exe
PRC - [2009/07/30 16:44:26 | 000,672,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
PRC - [2009/07/30 16:44:22 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmsdmon.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2014/02/12 18:11:26 | 012,436,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\8bc548587e91ecf0552a40e47bbf99cc\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2014/02/12 18:11:18 | 001,593,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\5c24d3b0041ebf4f48a93615b9fa3de9\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2014/02/12 18:11:03 | 005,464,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\217ece46920546d718414291d463bb1c\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2014/02/12 18:10:58 | 000,978,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\5b6ddf934128d538cd5cd77bf4209b93\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2014/02/12 18:10:38 | 007,989,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\b3a78269847005365001c33870cd121f\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2014/02/12 18:10:33 | 011,499,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\ede2c6c842840e009f01bcc74fa4c457\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2013/01/22 21:26:44 | 000,605,048 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPContentFilter.dll
MOD - [2009/07/30 16:44:26 | 000,672,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe
MOD - [2009/07/30 16:44:22 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmsdmon.exe
MOD - [2009/07/23 13:41:04 | 000,782,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdrs.dll
MOD - [2009/07/23 13:40:38 | 000,380,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtscw.dll
MOD - [2009/05/14 10:57:38 | 000,081,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcaps.dll
MOD - [2009/05/14 10:51:26 | 000,151,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmonr.dll
MOD - [2009/02/11 18:09:58 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.core.dll
MOD - [2009/02/11 18:09:58 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.monitor.common.dll
MOD - [2009/02/11 18:09:02 | 000,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
MOD - [2008/01/21 23:05:12 | 000,077,906 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\DLDTcfg.dll
MOD - [2007/11/22 05:55:48 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
MOD - [2007/11/13 16:13:10 | 000,069,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcnv4.dll
MOD - [2007/05/29 04:39:08 | 000,589,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtdatr.dll
MOD - [2007/03/26 04:39:36 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtcats.dll

========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2014/03/01 00:33:34 | 000,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\IEEtwCollector.exe -- (IEEtwCollectorService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/10/19 21:23:22 | 006,254,152 | ---- | M] (COMODO) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe -- (cmdAgent)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/24 06:53:30 | 000,164,056 | ---- | M] (COMODO) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdvirth.exe -- (cmdvirth)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2013/05/27 01:50:47 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:40:01 | 000,193,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/09 15:48:34 | 001,044,648 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\dldtcoms.exe -- (dldt_device)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/09 15:48:28 | 000,033,448 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe -- (dldtCATSCustConnectService)
SRV - [2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msdtc.exe -- (MSDTC)
SRV - [2014/03/25 11:43:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\spoolsv.exe -- (Spooler)
SRV - [2014/03/13 10:04:36 | 000,440,400 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe -- (AntiVirSchedulerService)
SRV - [2014/03/13 10:04:13 | 000,440,400 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe -- (AntiVirService)
SRV - [2014/03/12 13:00:11 | 000,257,928 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (VaultSvc)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (SamSs)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (ProtectedStorage)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (Netlogon)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (KeyIso)
SRV - [2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\lsass.exe -- (EFS)
SRV - [2013/12/18 11:42:34 | 000,065,432 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2013/12/06 10:47:20 | 001,229,528 | ---- | M] (Secunia) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\psia.exe -- (Secunia PSI Agent)
SRV - [2013/12/06 10:47:20 | 000,662,232 | ---- | M] (Secunia) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Secunia\PSI\sua.exe -- (Secunia Update Agent)
SRV - [2013/11/27 20:08:00 | 000,037,120 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\coherence.exe -- (Parallels Coherence Service)
SRV - [2013/11/27 20:05:52 | 000,085,248 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_uprof.dll -- (prl_uprof)
SRV - [2013/11/27 20:05:48 | 000,172,288 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\Services\prl_tools_service.exe -- (Parallels Tools Service)
SRV - [2013/09/11 22:21:54 | 000,105,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2013/06/28 18:48:04 | 000,014,624 | ---- | M] (Intuit Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Update Service v4\IntuitUpdateService.exe -- (IntuitUpdateServiceV4)
SRV - [2009/07/09 15:48:28 | 000,033,448 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\\dldtserv.exe -- (dldtCATSCustConnectService)
SRV - [2009/07/09 15:48:20 | 000,594,600 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dldtcoms.exe -- (dldt_device)
SRV - [2009/06/10 17:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/12/19 15:23:51 | 000,131,576 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avipbb.sys -- (avipbb)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/12/19 15:23:51 | 000,108,440 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avgntflt.sys -- (avgntflt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/12/13 17:34:28 | 000,120,576 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_pv64.sys -- (prl_pv64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/12/06 10:47:12 | 000,018,456 | ---- | M] (Secunia) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\psi_mf_amd64.sys -- (PSI)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:46 | 000,040,192 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_strg.sys -- (prl_strg)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:46 | 000,028,288 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_tg.sys -- (prl_tg)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:46 | 000,019,200 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_time.sys -- (prl_time)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:44 | 000,055,552 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_sound.sys -- (prl_sound)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:38 | 000,021,760 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_mouf.sys -- (prl_mouf)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:38 | 000,021,760 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_memdev.sys -- (prl_memdev)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:36 | 000,157,952 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_kmdd.sys -- (prl_dd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:32 | 000,199,424 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_fs.sys -- (prl_fs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:32 | 000,024,320 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_eth5.sys -- (prl_eth5)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/11/27 20:05:28 | 000,048,384 | ---- | M] (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_boot.sys -- (prl_boot)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/10/07 10:04:46 | 000,028,600 | ---- | M] (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\avkmgr.sys -- (avkmgr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/09/24 06:54:10 | 000,023,168 | ---- | M] (COMODO) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\cmderd.sys -- (cmderd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/06/02 18:40:55 | 000,231,376 | ---- | M] (TrueCrypt Foundation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\truecrypt.sys -- (truecrypt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/04/29 09:17:34 | 000,047,632 | ---- | M] (Panda Security, S.L.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PSKMAD.sys -- (PSKMAD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/04/01 13:20:16 | 000,269,872 | ---- | M] (Sierra Wireless Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\swUMser00.sys -- (swUMser00)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/03/26 18:08:09 | 000,114,424 | ---- | M] (Sierra Wireless Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\swiwdmbxum.sys -- (swiwdmbxum)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/03/26 18:08:09 | 000,114,424 | ---- | M] (Sierra Wireless Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\swiwdmbx.sys -- (swiwdmbx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/03/21 20:08:10 | 000,482,608 | ---- | M] (Sierra Wireless Incorporated) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\swUMmbb00.sys -- (swUMmbb00)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2013/01/27 21:46:33 | 000,032,192 | ---- | M] (Parallels, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\prl_scsi.sys -- (prl_scsi)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/10/31 19:39:24 | 000,218,776 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vm3dmp.sys -- (vm3dmp)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/10/31 19:33:18 | 000,015,512 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vmusbmouse.sys -- (vmusbmouse)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/10/31 19:32:58 | 000,014,488 | ---- | M] (VMware, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vmmouse.sys -- (vmmouse)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/01 02:46:16 | 000,023,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 02:41:12 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/11 02:41:12 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 09:33:35 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/20 07:07:05 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/13 21:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:34:23 | 000,270,848 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 16:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV - [2010/02/17 14:23:05 | 000,014,920 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\sasdifsv64.sys -- (SASDIFSV)
DRV - [2010/02/17 14:23:05 | 000,012,360 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\Temp\SAS_SelfExtract\saskutil64.sys -- (SASKUTIL)
DRV - [2009/07/13 21:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE9HP&PC=UP50
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE9HP&PC=UP50
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE11SR
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE9HP&PC=UP50
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?ocid=EIE9HP&PC=UP50
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE11SR
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@canon.com/MycameraPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\ZoomBrowser EX\Program\NPCIG.dll (CANON INC.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: C:\Windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Acrobat: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Air\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Browser\WCFirefoxExtn [2014/01/14 19:33:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

O1 HOSTS File: ([2009/06/10 17:00:26 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O2 - BHO: (Do Not Track Me) - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll (Abine)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [COMODO Internet Security] C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cistray.exe (COMODO)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [dldtamon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtamon.exe ()
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [dldtmon.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell V305\dldtmon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avgnt] C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe (Avira Operations GmbH & Co. KG)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Parallels Tools Center] C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Parallels Tools\prl_cc.exe (Parallels Holdings, Ltd. and its affiliates.)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-19..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe File not found
O4 - HKU\S-1-5-20..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe File not found
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoSimpleNetIDList = 1
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O9 - Extra Button: Do Not Track Me (c) Abine - {6E45F3E8-2683-4824-A6BE-08108022FB36} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DoNotTrackPlus\IE\DNTPAddon.dll (Abine)
O13*64bit:* - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O15:*64bit:* - ..Trusted Domains: .psf ([]* in Local intranet)
O15:*64bit:* - ..Trusted Domains: psf ([]* in Local intranet)
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: .psf ([]* in Local intranet)
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: psf ([]* in Local intranet)
O16 - DPF: {4B54A9DE-EF1C-4EBE-A328-7C28EA3B433A} http://quickscan.bitdefender.com/qsax/qsax.cab (Bitdefender QuickScan Control)
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.13.0.cab (SysInfo Class)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 10.211.55.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{B503C2A1-F069-4DAA-991B-0AFBA42FE5E6}: DhcpNameServer = 10.211.55.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{B7CADD47-1FAC-4B52-99CD-3CE28E9AE738}: NameServer = 172.26.38.1 172.26.38.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{F786B22B-86B2-422F-8861-236A76E52F16}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.186.2
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap11 - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Filter\text/xml - No CLSID value found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O33 - MountPoints2\{2de1ed62-52dc-11e2-99ad-806e6f6e6963}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{2de1ed62-52dc-11e2-99ad-806e6f6e6963}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = D:\Autoplay.exe -auto
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2014/03/29 10:11:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\trend micro
[2014/03/29 10:11:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\rsit
[2014/03/26 12:01:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\TEMP
[2014/03/26 12:01:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Licenses
[2014/03/26 12:01:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\SpywareBlaster
[2014/03/26 12:01:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\SpywareBlaster
[2014/03/26 11:54:30 | 012,589,848 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corp.) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\MBAR-1.07.0.1009.exe
[2014/03/26 10:17:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2014/03/26 10:16:57 | 000,025,928 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[2014/03/26 10:16:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2014/03/26 10:16:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2014/03/26 10:16:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2014/03/25 12:53:23 | 004,375,224 | ---- | C] (F-Secure Corporation) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\F-SecureOnlineScanner.exe
[2014/03/20 10:43:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\%LOCALAPPDATA%
[2014/03/11 17:01:27 | 103,936,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\msert.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:57 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iernonce.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:57 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwcollectorres.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:56 | 000,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:56 | 000,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieetwproxystub.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:56 | 000,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\iernonce.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 001,964,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 000,627,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msfeeds.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 000,553,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9diag.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 000,440,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 000,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ie4uinit.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:55 | 000,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwproxystub.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 002,041,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 000,703,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieapfltr.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 000,164,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msrating.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 000,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 000,111,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwcollector.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:54 | 000,066,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\iesetup.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:53 | 000,574,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:53 | 000,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:51 | 005,768,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:51 | 000,817,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieapfltr.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:51 | 000,708,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9diag.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:50 | 000,940,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
[2014/03/11 16:41:50 | 000,195,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msrating.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:34 | 000,624,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\qedit.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:34 | 000,509,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qedit.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:02 | 001,424,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\WindowsCodecs.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:01 | 000,484,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wer.dll
[2014/03/11 16:41:01 | 000,381,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\wer.dll
[2014/03/03 12:40:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Documents\TurboTax
[2014/03/03 11:37:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\TurboTax 2013
[2 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2014/03/30 19:31:11 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2014/03/30 19:31:08 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2014/03/30 10:07:13 | 000,026,576 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2014/03/30 10:07:13 | 000,026,576 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2014/03/26 12:01:09 | 000,001,079 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SpywareBlaster.lnk
[2014/03/26 11:54:30 | 012,589,848 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corp.) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\MBAR-1.07.0.1009.exe
[2014/03/26 10:16:58 | 000,001,109 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2014/03/25 12:53:23 | 004,375,224 | ---- | M] (F-Secure Corporation) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\F-SecureOnlineScanner.exe
[2014/03/25 12:48:09 | 028,523,970 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\census.cache
[2014/03/25 12:45:11 | 000,155,578 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\ars.cache
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\taskhost.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msdtc.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dwm.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\spoolsv.exe
[2014/03/25 11:33:27 | 000,000,010 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\sponge.last.runtime.cache
[2014/03/15 21:50:29 | 000,782,510 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2014/03/15 21:50:29 | 000,662,650 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2014/03/15 21:50:29 | 000,122,486 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2014/03/12 13:00:10 | 000,692,616 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2014/03/12 13:00:10 | 000,071,048 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2014/03/11 17:01:56 | 103,936,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\Desktop\msert.exe
[2014/03/11 16:53:58 | 000,346,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2014/03/10 16:17:27 | 000,002,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2014/03/09 18:47:28 | 000,007,606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2014/03/03 12:41:27 | 000,000,935 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
[2014/03/03 11:37:39 | 000,002,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TurboTax 2013.lnk
[2014/03/01 01:16:26 | 000,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwcollectorres.dll
[2014/03/01 00:52:55 | 000,066,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\iesetup.dll
[2014/03/01 00:51:59 | 000,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwproxystub.dll
[2014/03/01 00:40:43 | 000,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\iernonce.dll
[2014/03/01 00:37:12 | 000,574,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2014/03/01 00:33:52 | 000,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2014/03/01 00:33:34 | 000,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieetwcollector.exe
[2014/03/01 00:32:59 | 000,708,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9diag.dll
[2014/03/01 00:23:49 | 000,940,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\MsSpellCheckingFacility.exe
[2014/03/01 00:17:43 | 000,218,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ie4uinit.exe
[2014/03/01 00:02:07 | 000,195,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msrating.dll
[2014/02/28 23:54:33 | 005,768,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2014/02/28 23:52:43 | 000,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iesetup.dll
[2014/02/28 23:51:53 | 000,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieetwproxystub.dll
[2014/02/28 23:43:28 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\iernonce.dll
[2014/02/28 23:42:12 | 000,627,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msfeeds.dll
[2014/02/28 23:40:17 | 000,440,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2014/02/28 23:38:26 | 000,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2014/02/28 23:37:35 | 000,553,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9diag.dll
[2014/02/28 23:35:11 | 002,041,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2014/02/28 23:16:09 | 000,164,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msrating.dll
[2014/02/28 23:00:08 | 001,964,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2014/02/28 22:25:42 | 000,703,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieapfltr.dll
[2014/02/28 22:25:22 | 000,817,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieapfltr.dll
[2 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2014/03/26 12:01:09 | 000,001,079 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SpywareBlaster.lnk
[2014/03/26 10:16:58 | 000,001,109 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\taskhost.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msdtc.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:36 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dwm.exe
[2014/03/25 11:43:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\spoolsv.exe
[2014/03/20 10:16:19 | 000,001,069 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Secunia PSI.lnk
[2014/03/03 11:37:39 | 000,002,531 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\TurboTax 2013.lnk
[2014/02/12 22:37:07 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\conhost.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\winlogon.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\smss.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\services.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsm.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\lsass.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:57 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\csrss.exe
[2014/02/12 22:36:49 | 000,000,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\sponge.last.runtime.cache
[2014/02/12 17:47:57 | 000,007,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2013/12/11 20:37:19 | 000,775,124 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 001,105,920 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtserv.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,851,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcomc.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,843,776 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtusb1.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldthbn3.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtpmui.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,594,600 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcoms.exe
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,569,344 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtlmpm.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,532,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtutil.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,376,832 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcomm.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtinpa.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DLDTinst.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtiesc.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,335,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcomx.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,320,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtih.exe
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtinsb.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtins.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,143,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtjswr.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,106,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtinsr.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcub.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcu.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtprox.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:38 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcur.dll
[2013/12/10 14:33:37 | 000,365,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dldtcfg.exe
[2013/12/10 14:33:37 | 000,077,906 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DLDTcfg.dll
[2013/11/27 20:06:08 | 000,096,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\prl_credential_provider.dll
[2013/07/21 03:14:51 | 028,523,970 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\census.cache
[2013/07/21 02:50:22 | 000,155,578 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\ars.cache
[2013/07/20 21:10:55 | 000,000,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Stephen P. Rehrmann\AppData\Local\housecall.guid.cache
[2013/03/27 10:44:25 | 000,000,935 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
[2013/01/27 21:57:54 | 000,000,408 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,073,220 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPrinterDB.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,031,053 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern131.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,029,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern1.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,027,417 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern121.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,021,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern3.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,015,670 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern5.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,013,280 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern2.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,010,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern4.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,004,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern6.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_PT.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_BP.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_ES.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_FR.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_CF.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,001,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_EN.dat
[2013/01/04 22:40:55 | 000,000,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PICSDK.ini
[2012/12/30 23:57:38 | 000,000,376 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2013/07/25 22:24:57 | 014,172,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2013/07/25 21:55:59 | 012,872,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/20 08:19:02 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5C321E34
< End of report >


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Extras.txt
_________________

OTL Extras logfile created on: 3/30/2014 7:36:39 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 Folder = C:\Users\CK Aviation Services\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.16521)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

4.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.69 Gb Available Physical Memory | 67.23% Memory free
8.00 Gb Paging File | 6.46 Gb Available in Paging File | 80.76% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 350.00 Gb Total Space | 231.11 Gb Free Space | 66.03% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | User Name: Stephen P. Rehrmann | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html[@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1000\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-1599311395-1003\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
https [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [readonly] -- attrib -R "%1\*.*" /s
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Applications\iexplore.exe [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
CLSID\{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} [OpenHomePage] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
https [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [readonly] -- attrib -R "%1\*.*" /s
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Applications\iexplore.exe [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
CLSID\{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} [OpenHomePage] -- Reg Error: Value error.

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{047DF391-FF08-401B-8870-85F926550B25}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{09497878-EA62-4A45-8A47-C84DA16F0DE9}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{0F33FA35-D14B-4EC6-AFDA-37B73F41D4A1}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{28E67CD9-74CE-4AB2-9415-6C6BF1A440F4}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{2AAC1A52-7D1D-4351-BDD3-0A26025BC8A8}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{2ABF4568-C0D3-49FF-8DF6-882E9D36908D}" = rport=80 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=c:\program files (x86)\common files\intuit\update service v4\intuitupdater.exe | 
"{2E0B6F22-26C1-407F-8BC0-CA8935FC48F7}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 | 
"{30C5A774-1A86-4085-8403-E2B2575D83E1}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{39D72CF4-2792-4AD4-A9C4-EAA84809D718}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{3E0FE01D-E9DF-4D05-832A-DA89D3D4F80A}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4581040C-F5D3-4A0B-BA38-5842C91998EC}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{697FDBA5-BF0A-4578-8F07-B293E967B136}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{6D85279A-77BD-49FD-A6AD-92B7F736E912}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{6E47BE3C-6712-40D4-995C-E40EDF23F160}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{84AD166F-DB99-4626-9A63-B0296C64A9A7}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{A0D50868-DC87-40C9-BC17-B73058C9A30E}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{A268792A-586D-4754-8F00-4B868149A415}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{C18E0A53-32DB-48BE-9EB3-2D7D76248566}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C8F6E7EA-BAAB-439F-B681-5E19E91C6E51}" = lport=6004 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\outlook.exe | 
"{C9AF8817-4238-40ED-9328-1494C8F5AADB}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{CD2846FF-8C26-4981-9CCD-4715A4BA5CB2}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{CEE18BCE-0CA5-417D-94E0-218D4ACD5C01}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D7846535-E2E4-4422-8EF6-FB7F589B33B3}" = rport=80 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=c:\program files (x86)\common files\intuit\update service v4\intuitupdateservice.exe | 
"{DBBA830A-EBA1-4CA5-B726-B832280AE100}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{E956C7C2-E5B9-4DF6-9DEB-67CB06F1D25E}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{FEEFAFB6-057F-4D34-B978-232E7DE4EDDA}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{06E861A9-834B-45EB-ADD2-27EC0207B4AD}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{091B5693-72D9-4166-8069-1F27EF83A3C8}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtamon.exe | 
"{135D12CA-5B4E-42C6-98C1-840A390EEC0D}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{14483316-F344-4E1E-81DF-15989B0F2913}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{145EEC91-1092-460A-865C-BCA4FF5381B9}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtpswx.exe | 
"{14847DF6-87E5-47A8-9F38-045505D148DD}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldttime.exe | 
"{1BE3473D-452E-4C47-888C-D692083DE9A1}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{1CCC5DEF-AE59-44C3-979E-67F4FD5B0367}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtmon.exe | 
"{1F567D14-ABA5-4109-BE6B-0BF940E51233}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{21A294F1-2734-4946-A413-8B3A1234DBDE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\syswow64\dldtcoms.exe | 
"{249A7CFC-7C8C-4A41-A6DC-B3E7C31B9134}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{257BDD09-3AED-48E4-9DAB-FFA3804C12DF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\syswow64\dldtcoms.exe | 
"{2CFEBC77-B10F-4C60-98CF-C071323C007F}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{3475FB01-F112-44E5-80EE-ADF7F077F241}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtamon.exe | 
"{3ECF0CF0-D6F9-4F7C-9B94-F9C50541616B}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{420CB22C-731A-450E-866B-E8B2355EE2B4}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtamon.exe | 
"{51EB1EB4-8DE6-43D0-9B6C-0D2532CCF31F}" = dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtpswx.exe | 
"{53883EA9-BE84-491F-B04A-5F698FAD6473}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{5442980C-B650-4A06-B498-4FF3919F3D00}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldtpswx.exe | 
"{58F5B34D-0330-4866-84BC-8559A915AA21}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\frun.exe | 
"{5ADE2ACC-7667-4660-B1CF-7F9150AC4113}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtmon.exe | 
"{5F7FCB13-6FF2-4F72-87E0-638132DF6F2F}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldttime.exe | 
"{5FE51678-4296-4CFE-9C7B-0348B71A208E}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{752D4FBB-6AE7-494C-855E-84B6197CD9A0}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\frun.exe | 
"{7B5B53D3-0308-4F4F-B430-BE9250FCFAF6}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7F904C48-0421-49B9-B7AE-5FE70565E2DA}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{86086C63-A46A-4A22-B6F2-1D73395D1C54}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{8749C641-115B-4F87-AA35-78D96778ACC8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{99C48091-245E-49EC-9B24-A61AC75F8851}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{9C47FBA3-959F-40D0-A97F-A5458F853550}" = dir=in | app=c:\windows\syswow64\dldtcoms.exe | 
"{A804A1D9-7261-4AA1-8BE3-10160E552A30}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe | 
"{AE566AA6-C78E-4E4B-AC1A-99604DE867DB}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{B06D971C-573C-4C65-B965-4F615A644022}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe | 
"{C734FDAB-E395-498F-910B-90A47CA136FD}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\frun.exe | 
"{CB02C0F6-E89F-4564-A35D-CBA97CD5CCAD}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{CCF720E2-5372-48C1-85E0-1F313349C5DE}" = dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\dldttime.exe | 
"{E1BED844-F280-49B0-B01B-1DDAD4FF4DA4}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\dell v305\dldtmon.exe | 
"{E422DD46-A134-4910-94CF-DBA984802A65}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{E843F3E7-88E3-4A55-9271-41135C943941}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{F3998674-FB83-4A56-8BE7-EA8A3F2B3699}" = dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\dldtcoms.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0E9AFD45-C3BA-41D1-B54B-495A22CB3409}" = COMODO Internet Security
"{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
"{7DEBE4EB-6B40-3766-BB35-5CBBC385DA37}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1
"{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{92FB6C44-E685-45AD-9B20-CADF4CABA132} - 1033" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1
"{B84CDF46-64D8-4C28-B026-B50861A1035C}" = Parallels Tools
"{D8D25854-D7F0-45C5-8702-D650A5A23E21}" = Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.3
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"Dell V305" = Dell V305
"File Shredder_is1" = File Shredder 2.5

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0A7DD94B-B746-4FB0-8688-8598C22793A0}" = TurboTax 2013 WinPerFedFormset
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83217051FF}" = Java 7 Update 51
"{287BDB2F-3402-47D3-A9A0-E3EAC1EF6E79}" = TurboTax 2013 wvaiper
"{2A4EEB5C-3BA6-4299-A87F-783861B567D9}" = TurboTax 2013 WinPerReleaseEngine
"{358C44FD-6943-4CDD-B947-7F7C4ADC8A8F}" = TurboTax 2013 WinPerTaxSupport
"{46805428-E44F-4529-8008-867DD190D506}" = TurboTax 2012 wvaiper
"{57642511-A663-44B7-9EEE-5BCEC1A44A8A}" = TurboTax 2013 wmdiper
"{606EB5EB-AADF-4E21-B715-1CAD291181D6}" = TurboTax 2013 wrapper
"{89EC099E-958D-462E-972C-385591946978}" = TurboTax 2012 WinPerFedFormset
"{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{90120000-0020-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-2005-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office File Validation Add-In
"{92B2B132-C7F0-43DC-921A-4493C04F78A4}_is1" = Panda Cloud Cleaner
"{9B1975E3-F7AA-4424-BD43-D1DA28F78A58}" = Adobe Update Manager CS4
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A8B1F076-965D-4663-A9D4-C2FB58A42AE4}" = TurboTax 2012 WinPerTaxSupport
"{ABBE458D-C10D-4B36-8C95-92DE9D196B1B}" = TurboTax 2012 wmdiper
"{AC76BA86-1033-0000-7760-000000000005}" = Adobe Acrobat X Pro
"{DDF94F8B-1239-4612-A8B3-AA425F013726}" = Adobe Setup
"{DF6DA606-904D-4C18-823F-A4CFC3035E53}" = eFax Messenger
"{E83F5F27-43F3-4163-ABE5-F68C989286ED}" = TurboTax 2012 wrapper
"{F014B696-28C5-4554-802F-A15380418F53}" = TurboTax 2012 WinPerReleaseEngine
"{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 12 ActiveX
"Adobe_bdaf081c056f11a250e72a7a345a96c" = Adobe Update Manager CS4
"ASAP Utilities_is1" = ASAP Utilities
"Avira AntiVir Desktop" = Avira Free Antivirus
"CameraWindowDC8" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow DC 8
"CameraWindowLauncher" = Canon Utilities CameraWindow
"CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Task" = CANON iMAGE GATEWAY Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"Canon Internet Library for ZoomBrowser EX" = Canon Internet Library for ZoomBrowser EX
"Canon MOV Decoder" = Canon MOV Decoder
"Canon MOV Encoder" = Canon MOV Encoder
"Do Not Track Me Add-on_is1" = Do Not Track Me Add-on 2.2.8.122
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"ESET Online Scanner" = ESET Online Scanner v3
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
"MovieEditTask" = Canon MovieEdit Task for ZoomBrowser EX
"MyCamera" = Canon Utilities MyCamera
"Office14.SingleImage" = Microsoft Office Professional 2010
"PDF Password Remover v3.1_is1" = PDF Password Remover v3.1
"Revo Uninstaller" = Revo Uninstaller 1.95
"Secunia PSI" = Secunia PSI (3.0.0.9016)
"SpywareBlaster_is1" = SpywareBlaster 5.0
"TrueCrypt" = TrueCrypt
"TurboTax 2012" = TurboTax 2012
"TurboTax 2013" = TurboTax 2013
"ZoomBrowser EX" = Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX
"ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility" = Canon ZoomBrowser EX Memory Card Utility

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 8/26/2013 12:20:17 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_0c178a139ee2a7ed\MFC80U.DLL".
Dependent
Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 8/26/2013 12:20:17 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_0c178a139ee2a7ed\MFC80U.DLL".
Dependent
Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 8/26/2013 11:36:28 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_0c178a139ee2a7ed\MFC80U.DLL".
Dependent
Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 8/26/2013 11:36:28 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_0c178a139ee2a7ed\MFC80U.DLL".
Dependent
Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 8/26/2013 11:47:35 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.mfc_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.762_none_0c178a139ee2a7ed\MFC80U.DLL".
Dependent
Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 8/29/2013 8:57:55 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = ESENT | ID = 486
Description = Windows (3332) Windows: An attempt to move the file "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\MSS002B9.log"
to "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\MSStmp.log" failed
with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because 
it is being used by another process. ". The move file operation will fail with 
error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Error - 8/29/2013 8:57:55 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = ESENT | ID = 413
Description = Windows (3332) Windows: Unable to create a new logfile because the
database cannot write to the log drive. The drive may be read-only, out of disk
space, misconfigured, or corrupted. Error -1032.

Error - 8/29/2013 8:57:55 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = ESENT | ID = 492
Description = Windows (3332) Windows: The logfile sequence in "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\"
has been halted due to a fatal error. No further updates are possible for the 
databases that use this logfile sequence. Please correct the problem and restart
or restore from backup.

Error - 8/29/2013 10:29:51 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842832
Description = Activation context generation failed for "c:\program files (x86)\ESET\eset
online scanner\ESETSmartInstaller.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line
. A component version required by the application conflicts with another component
version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2.manifest.
Component
2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac.manifest.

Error - 8/29/2013 10:30:37 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842832
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat
9.0\Designer 8.2\FormDesigner.exe".Error in manifest or policy file "" on line 
. A component version required by the application conflicts with another component
version already active. Conflicting components are:. Component 1: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac.manifest.
Component
2: C:\Windows\WinSxS\manifests\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2.manifest.

[ System Events ]
Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:36 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36874
Description = An SSL 3.0 connection request was received from a remote client application,
but none of the cipher suites supported by the client application are supported
by the server. The SSL connection request has failed.

Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:36 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36888
Description = The following fatal alert was generated: 40. The internal error state
is 107.

Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:37 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36874
Description = An SSL 3.0 connection request was received from a remote client application,
but none of the cipher suites supported by the client application are supported
by the server. The SSL connection request has failed.

Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:37 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36888
Description = The following fatal alert was generated: 40. The internal error state
is 107.

Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:37 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36874
Description = An SSL 3.0 connection request was received from a remote client application,
but none of the cipher suites supported by the client application are supported
by the server. The SSL connection request has failed.

Error - 3/29/2014 11:09:37 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Schannel | ID = 36888
Description = The following fatal alert was generated: 40. The internal error state
is 107.

Error - 3/30/2014 9:59:22 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7009
Description =

Error - 3/30/2014 9:59:22 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description =

Error - 3/30/2014 9:59:23 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description =

Error - 3/30/2014 7:31:05 PM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description =

[ ThinPrint Diagnostics Events ]
Error - 1/7/2013 12:55:20 AM | Computer Name = WIN-9PLEPC5GD5I | Source = ThinPrint AutoConnect | ID = 1001
Description =

< End of report >


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi stever88

Sorry for the late reply, I had a few IRL things come up.
Yes I am on the west coast. At least that is what my IP addy tells me.

*Step 1.*
*Run OTL Script*

*We need to run an OTL Fix*


Right-click *OTL.exe* and select * " Run as administrator " *to run it.
*Copy* and *Paste* the following code into the







textbox. Do not include the word *Code*

```
:commands
[createrestorepoint]

:OTL
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5C321E34

:Commands
[EMPTYTEMP]
```

 Click under the *Custom Scan/Fixes* box and paste the copied text.
 Click the *Run Fix* button. If prompted... click *OK*.
 When the scan completes, Notepad will open with the scan results. The report is saved in this location: C:\_OTL\Moved Files\MMDDYYY_HHMMSS.log.
Please post the contents of report in your next reply.

C:\_OTL\Moved Files\MMDDYYY_HHMMSS.log.

What can you tell me about the 2 different AV/SP programs you have installed?


> AV: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {4D041356-F94D-285F-8768-AAE50FA36859}
> SP: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {F665F2B2-DF77-27D1-BDD8-9197742422E4}
> SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
> SP: COMODO Antivirus *Disabled/Outdated* {0C2D2636-923D-EE52-2A83-E643204A8275}
> FW: COMODO Firewall *Enabled* {8F7746F7-FE68-E084-3B6C-7404A51E8FB3}


It is possible that the 2 programs conflict even though the COMODO AV/SP is disabled. I understand the firewall, but there are others.
Is COMODO something you purchased?


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wanna...!

Log and answers below.

No Problem on response time, but Thank You, I really appreciate your willingness to help me.
Steve
______________
All processes killed
========== COMMANDS ==========
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point
========== OTL ==========
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5C321E34 deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Daily PCUSER
->Temp folder emptied: 6315649 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 291629645 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 7917 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

User: PCUSER Administrator
->Temp folder emptied: 317169265 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 54195987 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 598 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 (64bit) .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 87849217 bytes
%systemroot%\sysnative\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 128 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 722.00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 log created on 04042014_120732

_______________

In the OTL file (above) it says it emptied the Google Chrome Cache but I have NEVER installed Chrome on this machine and it does Not show in Control Panel/Add Remove Programs.

Avira Free is are my primary AV software
AV: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {4D041356-F94D-285F-8768-AAE50FA36859}
SP: Avira Desktop *Enabled/Updated* {F665F2B2-DF77-27D1-BDD8-9197742422E4}

Widows Defender Disabled - did not uninstall because it does not show in Control Panel/Add Remove Programs and I don't know how else to uninstall it.
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

The Comodo Firewall is the only component of the Comodo Antivirus Download that is installed. Even though you have to download the "Antivirus Program" the Firewall is included (when I downloaded it several years ago) and you are given the option of installing Only the Firewall.
SP: COMODO Antivirus *Disabled/Outdated* {0C2D2636-923D-EE52-2A83-E643204A8275}
FW: COMODO Firewall *Enabled* {8F7746F7-FE68-E084-3B6C-7404A51E8FB3}


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi stever88,

Can't say for sure as to why there is a Google Chrome Cache is on your machine. I can find out. These days Google has their "hands?" in just about everything.

*How is the computer behaving*?

*ESET online scanner*

*Note: You can use either Internet Explorer or Mozilla FireFox for this scan.*

_Note: If you are using Windows Vista or Windows 7, open your browser by right-clicking on its icon and select *'Run as administrator' *to perform this scan._


First please *Disable* any* Antivirus * you have active, as shown in *This topic*. Scroll down to find your product.
*Note: Remember to re-enable it after the scan.*
Next hold down Control then click on the following link to open a new window to *ESET online scanner*
Press the Blue *Run ESET Online Scanner* button on the left side of the page.
A popup box will open.
Select the option *YES, I accept the Terms of Use* then click on *Start*.


> *Note:* If using Mozilla Firefox you will need to download *esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe* when prompted then double click on it to install.
> _All of the below instructions are compatible with either Internet Explorer or Mozilla FireFox._



When prompted allow the *Add-On/Active X* to install.
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is *NOT* checked, and the option *Scan archives* is checked.
Now click on *Advanced Settings* and select the following:



*Scan for potentially unwanted applications*
*Scan for potentially unsafe applications*
*Enable Anti-Stealth Technology*

Now click on *Start*.
The *virus signature database... *will begin to download. Be patient this make take some time depending on the speed of your Internet Connection.
When completed the* Online Scan* will begin automatically.
When the scan is completed and you would like the program removed, select *Uninstall application on close. Be sure you have copied the log file first!*
Now click on *Finish*.
Use notepad to open the logfile located at *C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt*.
Copy and paste that log as a reply to this topic.

*Note:* *Remember* to re-enable your Anti-Virus application after running the above scan!


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wanna...!

The Computer is still doing the same thing after booting - memory goes up to 2+ GB and then cycles down to 0.995 GB after about 5-10 minutes.

The ESET Online Scanner Log is below. I ran it 4 times and each time the Log did not appear to Update with the Results from the Scan. I have had ESET installed for quite some time and all the logged results (15) are from 2013. There are no Results with a 2014 Date-Time Stamp.

The Scan did detect 6 Items and they are shown below the Following ESET Log.
__________________________________

[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-01-05 04:12:44
# local_time=2013-01-04 11:12:44 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 127084369 142411 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 285875 2866486 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 0 108899714 0 0
# scanned=141743
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=2900
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-01-20 10:43:47
# local_time=2013-01-20 05:43:47 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 128444791 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 1642697 4226908 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 828470 110260136 0 0
# scanned=137626
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=5141
C:\Users\PCUSER2\Documents\0000 - App Diagnostic Utilities\Best_Boot_Disk_Fix_Windows_Restore_Repair.zip multiple threats (deleted - quarantined) 1BE26EEC852E5D04A1B09FDB5AD36D3BDDB8F9A9 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-03 04:40:55
# local_time=2013-02-02 11:40:55 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 129590474 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2791980 5372591 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 1977753 111405819 0 0
# scanned=144994
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4088
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-08 03:27:40
# local_time=2013-02-07 10:27:40 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 130019403 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3220909 5801520 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 2406682 111834748 0 0
# scanned=145447
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=2762
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-15 07:50:50
# local_time=2013-02-15 02:50:50 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 130682071 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3883577 6464188 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 3069350 112497416 0 0
# scanned=143128
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=3883
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-02-27 01:42:29
# local_time=2013-02-26 08:42:29 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 131653180 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4851086 7435297 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 4036859 113468525 0 0
# scanned=147671
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4274
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-03-06 01:11:00
# local_time=2013-03-05 08:11:00 (-0500, Eastern Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 132256122 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 5454028 8038239 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 4639801 114071467 0 0
# scanned=149528
# found=2
# cleaned=2
# scan_time=4243
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apnic.dll a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\apntoolbarinstaller.exe a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open [email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader log:
Can not open internetCan not open [email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-04-17 11:26:33
# local_time=2013-04-17 07:26:33 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 135964765 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2696555 11746882 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 8348444 117780110 0 0
# scanned=145362
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4533
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-04-21 07:29:38
# local_time=2013-04-21 03:29:38 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 136296294 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 3028084 12078411 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 8679973 118111639 0 0
# scanned=156877
# found=2
# cleaned=2
# scan_time=4388
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnIC.dll a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnToolbarInstaller.exe a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-01 09:43:33
# local_time=2013-06-01 05:43:33 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 139845335 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2024185 15627452 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 12232614 121660680 0 0
# scanned=164747
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=5783
C:\Users\PCUSER2\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre 5-21-13\eset-online-scanner via SoftronicDownloader.exe a variant of Win32/SoftonicDownloader.E application (cleaned by deleting - quarantined) 49A282ECD99F91CC9064F55CA9E3D9A2DA862D04 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-08 05:09:00
# local_time=2013-06-08 01:09:00 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 140434938 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 2613788 16217055 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 12818617 122250283 0 0
# scanned=160964
# found=4
# cleaned=4
# scan_time=4506
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnIC.dll a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 71435DDB11E00D0243380C4902324853FE4ECE8F C
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnToolbarInstaller.exe a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting (after the next restart) - quarantined) 1A3F14C0A66F9AF050D1F34FBACBAADC31751A07 C
C:\Users\PCUSER2\Documents\0 - SPR Personal\UpdateMyDrivers.exe a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask application (cleaned by deleting - quarantined) 48A49E1DA7E474B864473DDD31E77784986C2C8F C
C:\Users\PCUSER2\Documents\1 - Computer\0 - SPR Inst Sftwre 5-21-13\OutlookPasswordDecryptor.exe a variant of Win32/SecurityXploded.A application (cleaned by deleting - quarantined) 49D156DFD867FC0E079BFAAF8E25CFCD8E292583 C
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-29 02:43:24
# local_time=2013-06-28 10:43:24 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 142201909 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4380759 17984026 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 14585588 124017254 0 0
# scanned=1
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=4
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-06-29 04:36:53
# local_time=2013-06-29 12:36:53 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 142201997 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 4380847 17984114 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 14585676 124017342 0 0
# scanned=169584
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=6720
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=12
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-07-21 12:52:54
# local_time=2013-07-20 08:52:54 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 144090265 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 6269115 19872382 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 698560 125905610 0 0
# scanned=171070
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=5813
[email protected] as downloader log:
all ok
# version=8
# OnlineScannerApp.exe=1.0.0.1
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6830
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=5cd7ab30409eb744981fe979ba1381bd
# end=finished
# remove_checked=true
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=false
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2013-08-14 02:51:20
# local_time=2013-08-13 10:51:20 (-0500, Eastern Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=1799 16775165 100 96 0 146169813 0 0
# compatibility_mode=3074 16777213 100 84 1827601 21951930 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 2778108 127985158 0 0
# scanned=177519
# found=1
# cleaned=1
# scan_time=6972
C:\Users\PCUSER2\Documents\0 - TEMP\Flash - Other\ToolBox\Utilities for Crashes BSOD etc\Best_Boot_Disk_Fix_Windows_Restore_Repair.zip probably a variant of Win32/Hupigon.COJYZOO trojan (deleted - quarantined) 1BE26EEC852E5D04A1B09FDB5AD36D3BDDB8F9A9 C
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251

______________________

ESET Results from Scan 04-07-2014 @ 1740 EDST (The CCE Quarantined items were found 2/11/2010. IDK anything about the other 3 files.

_______
C:\CCE_Quarantine\{0152008E-3FF8-41A4-B10A-D9ECE13BCEFF}
a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA
potentially unsafe application

C:\CCE_Quarantine\{1875C869-CDE3-4B4F-9B1E-DEB58A0D23DD}
a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA
potentially unsafe application

C:\CCE_Quarantine\{92EF6ACD-FD3C-4B77-AD17-A492D420690C}
a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA
potentially unsafe application

C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnIC.dll
a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask
potentially unsafe application

C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\ApnToolbarInstaller.exe
a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask
potentially unsafe application

C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\Offercast_AVIRAV7_.exe
a variant of Win32/Bundled.Toolbar.Ask.D
potentially unsafe application

_______________________

List of ESET's 10 previous Quarantined Items are Attached. Largest is 161,037 kb, followed by 7,110 kb, 5,523 kb.

Thank you for your continued efforts on my behalf.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi stever88,

Would you run these 2 programs please. I'm curious to see what the results would be from a virtual machine.

*Download and run MGA Diagnostic Tool*


*Click* *here* to download the *MGA Diagnostics Tool* from Microsoft and *save* it to your *Desktop*. The *MGADiag.exe* icon will appear on your Desktop
*Right-click* the *MGADiag.exe* icon on your Desktop and then *select* *Run As Administrator* from the popup menu.. The tools' window will be displayed.
*Click* the *Continue* button. The scan will be performed. Once the scan is complete the report information will be displayed and a *Copy* button will be provided.
*Click* the *Copy* button.
*Open* *Notepad* and *paste* the contents of the report into the Notepad window.
*Save* the report and *paste* the contents into your reply.

Please download and run WVCheck and post back the *report* it creates:


*Right-click* the *WVCheck.exe* icon on your Desktop and then *select* *Run As Administrator* from the popup menu..
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wannabeageek!

Logs of MGA and WV below.

Any thoughts on the 6 items the ESET Scan found, particularly the 3 "a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA" files. These scare me with the implications of Remote Login/Execution.

Thanks again for your assistance.

Regards,
Steve

________________________
MGA Diagnostics

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-C37T7-FB2FT-4F92Y
Windows Product Key Hash: P21P3qyfyNnige6+MmSjf6s4kek=
Windows Product ID: 00371-177-4415061-85131
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {D552CC6F-002A-4A35-83B9-CB4591D42E86}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 114 Blocked VLK 2
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 - 114 Blocked VLK 2
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-
80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{D552CC6F-002A-4A35-83B9-CB4591D42E86}
</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x64</Architect
ure><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-4F92Y</PKey><PID>00371-177-4415061-
85131</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-744087180-2429151768-
1599311395</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Parallels Software International 
Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Parallels Virtual Platform</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Parallels 
Software International Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>8.0.18615.948847</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" 
minor="3"/><Date>20071026000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>56AA3307018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</
UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)
</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><O
EM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>114</Result><Products><Product 
GUID="{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}"><LegitResult>114</LegitResult><Name>Microsoft Office 
Professional Edition 
2003</Name><Ver>11</Ver><Val>59D1605114E3500</Val><Hash>vfZmaSmFPIYrLWTcZSZErUQg
+Fo=</Hash><Pid>73931-640-0000106-
57885</Pid><PidType>14</PidType></Product></Products><Applications><App Id="15" Version="11" 
Result="114"/><App Id="16" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="18" Version="11" Result="114"/><App 
Id="19" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1A" Version="11" Result="114"/><App Id="1B" Version="11" 
Result="114"/><App Id="44" Version="11" 
Result="114"/></Applications></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, Professional edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: e838d943-63ed-4a0b-9fb1-47152908acc9
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00371-00170-177-441506-00-1033-7600.0000-3652012
Installation ID: 014721261964866786966626961344563284925015844513693583
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 4F92Y
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 4/8/2014 10:52:27 AM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x80072EE7
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 3:29:2014 18:38
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEABAABAAEAAAABAAAAAQABAAEA6GFMO2BdjqlY/hKYYC/ylgaFOluGQWiN
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC PRLS PRLS_OEM
FACP PRLS PRLS_OEM
WAET PRLS PRLS_OEM
_____________________________

WV Check

Windows Validation Check
Version: 1.9.12.5
Log Created On: 1058_08-04-2014
-----------------------
Windows Information
-----------------------
Windows Version: Windows 7 Service Pack 1 
Windows Mode: Normal
Systemroot Path: C:\Windows
WVCheck's Auto Update Check
-----------------------
Auto-Update Option: Download updates automatically, but ask me when I want to install them.
-----------------------
Last Success Time for Update Detection: 2014-04-08 14:34:48
Last Success Time for Update Download: 2014-03-26 13:23:25
Last Success Time for Update Installation: 2014-03-26 13:23:25

WVCheck's Registry Check Check
-----------------------
Antiwpa: Not Found
-----------------------
Chew7Hale: Not Found
-----------------------

WVCheck's File Dump
-----------------------
C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 21:1:11
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 21:1:11
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 19:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 21:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_5b856235bcd79403\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 19:57:38
Modification; 21/12/2010 1:15:31
MD5; b7213e92b270761b88b313b62ba0e13b
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_5be2bf06d6168a3a\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 19:57:38
Modification; 21/12/2010 1:9:5
MD5; 86b7d4d7a87ecb9e6bded44c52c8d5d9
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5d778f71b9f4fd55\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 21:1:14
Modification; 20/11/2010 8:27:26
MD5; b6d6886149573278cba6abd44c4317f5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 19:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 21:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16723_none_ff66c6b2047a22cd\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 19:57:38
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:38:16
MD5; 2008845b41d561fb77b77bbe0045099e
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20862_none_ffc423831db91904\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 19:57:38
Modification; 21/12/2010 0:29:6
MD5; 2332de32759ebcc691850e092b2564a6
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_0158f3ee01978c1f\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 30/12/2012 21:1:11
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:24
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------

WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.

WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.

WVCheck's MBAM Quarantine Check
-----------------------
There were no bad files quarantined by MBAM.

WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no bad lines in the hosts file.

WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - 5e0db2d8b2750543cd2ebb9ea8e6cdd3

-------- End of File, program close at 1102_08-04-2014 --------


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi stever88,



> Any thoughts on the 6 items the ESET Scan found, particularly the 3 "a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA" files. These scare me with the implications of Remote Login/Execution.
> 
> C:\CCE_Quarantine\{0152008E-3FF8-41A4-B10A-D9ECE13BCEFF}
> a variant of Win32/RemoteAdmin.RemoteExec.AA
> ...


Remember I was asking you about the AV/SP aspect of COMODO? 
CCE_Quarantine is the quarantine for COMODO. THe only way to find out what these are would be to open COMODO in either Anti-Virus or Spy-Ware mode to read the files in the quarantine.
Once the files were known, a determination could be made.

Since you brought up the subject, would you mind checking those?


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi wannabeageek!

I checked these files as you suggested and they were generated by Comodo Cleaning Essentials - http://www.comodo.com/products/free-products.php - fourth down, on right side.

They show as Files that I recognize - SIW.exe, Produkey.exe and NirCmdC.cfxxe, a scripted Combofix file provided by Cookiegal in April 2010 when she directed me in the debugging of another machine.

I forgot about the "CCE_Quarantine" file designation and was too lazy to look it up - Sorry!

I had a thought and have Attached a PDF of the Task Manager Services Tab.

There are 171 Lines. The Shaded Lines are Services that were Running after Boot and were highlighted as soon as I could get Task Manager to Load.

Initially all the running Services were grouped together - that is when I highlighted them.

I waited about 15 minutes and then took the Attached Screen Shots.

Lines 72, 73, 75 & 171 are now shown as Stopped.

Lines 61 to 69 & 71 are now shown as Running.

Could these Services be the reason the Memory is increasing and then decreasing after the newly running Services do what ever they are supposed to do. This assumes they are not the Terminate and Stay Resident types of Services.

Thanks again for your continued help.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## wannabeageek (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi stever88,

I really do not see anything identifiable as malware. Please understand that I am a malware specialist trained in the removal of malware. What you have posted is related to the operating system.
What makes your machine more complex is that it is a virtual interface running a Windows OS on a MAC.
I am sorry but I haven't a clue about how Parallels runs on a MAC let alone how Windows runs on top of both.
Normally at this point I would recommend Combofix, but your machine is not normal; meaning a PC based computer. Also, not knowing what the trojan was or its capability, it is possible that the MAC OS may have been affected - as remote as that may be.

I'm sorry to say but at this point I suggest you format and reinstall Parallels 8 and Windows 7. 
Be sure to check your MAC for malware, too.



> COMPUTER
> The Computer is a Virtual Machine - Windows 7 Professional running on a 2.6
> GHz Core i7 Mac Book Pro w/ 8GB RAM using Parallels 8. All Software is
> Current with a Secunia 100% on the Win 7.


----------



## stever88 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Wannabeageek!


I understand and Thank You very much for your efforts in searching for a problem. I will mark this Thread as "Solved."


As an aside, I was notified about an Update for Adobe Flash Player and I clicked the Install button and noticed that it was also installing Google Toolbar but Google Chrome installation "Failed to Launch" - does this factor provide any more insight?


I have taken your advice on the MAC side and reinstalled the operating system but no change occurred on the Win7 side operation.


Thank you again for your time and assistance, it is greatly appreciated.


Regards,
Steve


----------

